# Aale 2020



## Aalzheimer (18. März 2020)

Und Jährlich grüßt das Murmeltier. Hallo Boardies. Mit der Hoffnung das ihr alle Gesund durch diese wahrlich bedenklichen Zeiten kommt möchte ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen, den alljährlichen trööt zum Fang der Süßwasser Schlangen zu erstellen. Wir haben Mitte März und durch den milden Winter weisen meine Hausgewässer, der DEK und der MLk schon Wassertemperaturen zwischen 8,6 und 9,5 Grad auf. Wer mich kennt weiß, dass es dann kein Halten mehr gibt. Nach einem ersten vorsichtigen und erfolglosen Versuch am vergangenen Samstag habe ich heute bei dem Wetter richtig auf den Feierabend hingfiebert. Seit18 Uhr sitz ich am DEK und es ist Leben im Wasser. Kurz nach dem setzen der ersten stellfischrute ging der proppen auf Tauchstation. Ein Zander von knapp 50cm hatte sich den Wurm geschnappt und durfte für ein kurzes Foto an Land. Nach zwei Steinfischen und einer wirklich schönen aber leider ausgeschlitzten Schlange präsentiere ich aber hiermit offiziell das erste Eimerbild 2020. Allen eine erfolgreiche, aber vor allen Dingen gesunde Saison....
	

		
			
		

		
	












Ich mache jetzt noch ne Stunde und dann geht's glücklich heim.


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. März 2020)

Dann schiebe ich doch glatt das zweite noch hinterher..


----------



## zokker (19. März 2020)

fettes Petri, scheint ja ordentlich Aal im DEK zu sein


----------



## Shura (19. März 2020)

Petri zu den Schleimern! Sogar die Elbe hat bei mir schon 8.7 Grad. Hoffentlich hab ich dieses Jahr mehr Zeit, dann werde ich den ersten Versuch wieder im April machen.


----------



## Blueser (19. März 2020)

War jetzt zweimal am fast 10 Grad "warmen" Baggersee. Null, nix, garnix, kein Zupfer ...


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. März 2020)

Petri zu den Schlänglern!  Anscheinend laufen sie schon, aber eben nur Nachts... Habe zuletzt an unserem Fluß an Treibholz und einer Einmündung eines Baches mit kleinen Köfis geangelt, aber nur ein Biß bzw. ein kurzes Probieren. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Hat man dem kleinen, 12cm Rotauge aber nicht angesehen.... 
Muß mein Angeln mal auch in die Nacht verlegen, die Wassertemperaturen werden schon zweistellig! (11,1 Grad) an der Oberfläche....


----------



## inextremo6 (19. März 2020)

Fettes Petri Aalzheimer, 
wie jedes Jahr der Saisoneroeffner und Frühjahrskönig.
Hoffe Du bist mir nicht böse,ich fand den Namen so gut,dass ich mein neues Boot nach "Dir" benannt habe.
Bei uns ist noch nicht ans Aalangeln zu denken, zumal es Wo-Ende richtig Nachtfrost gibt.


----------



## Der Pilot (21. März 2020)

Petri Alzheimer! Super, dann kann es ja bald los gehen.


----------



## börnie (21. März 2020)

Petri Herr von Aalzheimer,
schöner Report und gelungener Saisonstart 

Weiter so und Grüße an mein altes Hausgewässer


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. März 2020)

Moin Schlangenbeschwörer. Samstag trotz bibbernder Kälte an den DEK. Windgeschützte Stelle gesucht und los ging es. Erstmal die Möglichkeit genutzt, und noch Köfis an die Stellfischruten gepackt (Schonzeit Zander bei uns ab dem 01.04). Lief sehr gut. Relativ schnell könnte ich einen 56cm Zander verhaften, kurz danach habe ich einen deutlichen Ü70 Zander verloren. Schade, wäre im Kanal mein größter gewesen bisher. 2-3 Biss habe ich nicht verwerten können. Gegen kurz nach sieben Mal eine mit Wurm bestückt, und nach fünf Minuten pfiff der Delkim los. Hatte die Mal benutzt, da ich es mir an einem kleinen Feuerchen gemütlich gemacht hatte. Heraus kam ein 64 Aal. Als ich die Rute gerade wieder drin hatte wieder biss auf Kofi, ein Zander von 58cm hatte Lust. Auf Aal tat sich leider dann nicht mehr so viel. Es folgte nur noch Zander Nummer 3. Aber für minus 2 Grad war ich trotzdem sehr zufrieden...


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. März 2020)

Hallo, Aalzheimer, 

scheinst ja ein richtiger Glückspilz und eisenhart (was die Temperaturen betrifft) zu sein! 

Hatte es schon 2x, das Nachts die Ausrüstung (Futteral, Taschen, Kästen) anfing, zu vereisen..... 

Raubfische sind bei uns in Vereinsgewässern noch bis 31.04. und in Verbandsgewässern noch bis Ende Juni geschont. 

Allerdings habe ich bisher nur mit Köfis in meinem Fluß Aale, Karpfen, Döbel..... gefangen! 

Mit Wurm ging auch mal was, aber nur als "Wurmschaschlik". Also nur Stücke von Tau- und Mistwürmern und wenn vorhanden, auch Maden und Mehlwürmer.  

Wie groß waren deine Köfis, hast du Grundeln genommen?


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. März 2020)

Hallo Chief Brolly,

hatte Rotaugen verwendet. Größen waren zwischen 10-15cm.


----------



## Slick (23. März 2020)

Petri Aalzheimer


----------



## harbec (27. März 2020)

... ein ganz dickes Petri zur Aalsaisoneröffnung!


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. März 2020)

Trotz sinkender Wassertemperaturen, es Aalt


----------



## zokker (28. März 2020)

Super, fettes Petri.

Bei uns hat es noch nicht mal 7 Grad WT, ich warte noch ab.


----------



## Bootsy48 (29. März 2020)

Das motiviert... Petri Aalzheimer!


----------



## inextremo6 (29. März 2020)

Petri Aalzheimer,
echt beneidenswert und motiviert einem jedes Frühjahr
Ich habe gestern auch meinen 1.Versuch gestartet,leider von 19-23 Uhr nicht einen Biss.
Es war mega laaangweilig
Neuer Versuch startet erst in frühestens einer Woche.


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. März 2020)

Danke. Das Beißfenster gestern war wieder extrem kurz. Ging nur ne knappe Dreiviertelstunde und dann war Schluss. Die Zander scheinen langsam ins Laichgeschäft über zu gehen. Trotz sehr gutem Kanalabschnitt, wo eigentlich immer was geht, gab es nur um halb zwölf einen einzigen Biss. Den konnte ich verwerten und habe mir das Abendbrot für heute gesichert.


----------



## Chief Brolly (30. März 2020)

Petri, Aalzheimer! Wie lang waren deine Aale denn? Ich schätze mal so zwischen 60 und 75cm, letzteres beim Breitkopf. 

Bisse bekomme ich zwar auch, konnte sie bisher aber nicht verwerten. 
Ich glaube, wenn ich jetzt einen guten Aal (oder mehrere) fangen will, muß ich dazu nach Aalborg oder Aalen  

Dauert wohl noch 4 Wochen, bis auch andere Aal-Fangmeldungen kommen... Eine Wassertemperatur von 7- höchstens 9,6 Grad im Moment ist ist vielen Gewässern den Aalen (und anderen Fischarten) einfach noch zu kalt....


----------



## eiswerner (30. März 2020)

Also heute ist es mir noch zu Kalt, morgen werde ich wieder auf Aal gehen bis jetzt hab ich 4 schöne Aale erwischt


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. März 2020)

Haste gut geschätzt, 65 und 72cm waren die beiden


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. März 2020)

eiswerner schrieb:


> bis jetzt hab ich 4 schöne Aale erwischt


Dann fütter diesen Trööt doch auch Mal mit Fotos und Fangberichten. Davon lebt so was


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. April 2020)

So, ab Morgen kommt er wohl auch Temperaturmäßig, der Frühling. Ich freu mich, auch in diesen Zeiten, darauf, denn es ist die schönste und zum Teil auch erfolgreichste Zeit auf Aal. Wer scharrt noch mit den Hufen?


----------



## Blueser (4. April 2020)

Na, ich. Nach ein paar erfolglosen Ansitzen am Tag der letzten Wochen ...


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. April 2020)

Ich freue mich besonders auf zweistellige! Nacht-Nachttemperaturen! Das Wasser  hat in den letzten Wochen wieder stark abgekühlt. 
Da die Flußpegel im Moment relativ schnell fallen oder gefallen sind, sollten auch die Wassertemperaturen bald zweistellig sein.... 

Will wieder Räucheraal essen!  Doch die muß ich mir erstmal verdienen.....


----------



## ExoriLukas (7. April 2020)

Moin Aalzheimer,

Petri Heil zu deinen ersten Aalen dieses Jahr. Ich werde am kommenden Wochenende den D-E-K mal ansteuern. Mit Pose und Wurm. Mal gucken was so geht. Letztes Jahr war hier in der Ecke (Bereich Rheine , NRW) relativ mau. Egal welchen Bereich des Kanals man befischt hat, Kante, Fahrrinne , andere Seite ... wenn überhaupt etwas ging, dann auf Pose an der Stellfischrute mit Köfi .. aber der ist ja bis zum 31.05 erstmal tabu, daher Wurm und Made.

Ich melde mich, wie es gelaufen ist.

Gruß in die Nachbarschaft!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (7. April 2020)

Petri Männers. 
Ich sitze gerade zum zweiten Mal dieses Jahr. Der erste Versuch war nix. 
Wasser hat hier ca 15 Grad. Ist aber ein schwieriges Gewässer, was Aale angeht. Mal schauen...


----------



## Hering 58 (7. April 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Petri Männers.
> Ich sitze gerade zum zweiten Mal dieses Jahr. Der erste Versuch war nix.
> Wasser hat hier ca 15 Grad. Ist aber ein schwieriges Gewässer, was Aale angeht. Mal schauen...
> Anhang anzeigen 342447


Viel Erfolg und Glück.Petri


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. April 2020)

Wie macht ihr das bei Aalen, immer keschern oder herausheben und dann direkt in den Eimer?


----------



## Blueser (8. April 2020)

Kommt auf die Größe an ...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (8. April 2020)

Wie Blueser sagt. So ab ca 70 cm wird gekeschert.


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. April 2020)

Bei mir wird dieses Jahr - jeder- Aal, zumindest in der Nacht, gekeschert! 
Sieht man ja nicht, wie groß er ist oder sein könnte... 

Seit ich im letzten Jahr einen guten verloren habe, als er schon an der Wasseroberfläche war, gehe ich jetzt lieber auf Nummer sicher! 

Ein zweites Mal passiert mir das sicher nicht.... 
Wäre echt schade drum, so einen zu verlieren, wenn das die einzigste Beute der Nacht ist/bleibt!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (8. April 2020)

Schöner Aal. 
Also ich bilde mir ein zu erkennen, ob da ein 50er Schnürsenkel oder ein zum Beispiel 80er armdicker Aal am anderen Ende der Schnur zappelt. Ich hab allerdings auch schon mal mit dem Kescher hingestichelt und das Netz dann wieder zurück gezogen und den (circa 60er) Aal einfach rausgehoben. Ist schon immer ne üble Sauerei im Kescher...


----------



## zokker (8. April 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> ...
> Ist schon immer ne üble Sauerei im Kescher...


Was??? Das ist doch eine ganz saubere Sache.
Große Aale kescher ich natürlich auch. Ist der Aal im Kescher (das ist das Schwierigste) schiebe ich den Kescherstab nach hinten und stecke ihn unter die Reling. Das Netz hängt dann direkt am Boot. Bügel auf, Angel weglegen, Vorfach durchbeissen und dann den Aal am Vorfach (wenn er sich beruhigt hat) aus dem Kescher in den Eimer, in der anderen Hand sollte man schon den Deckel haben. Reißt das Vorfach, fällt der Aal zurück in den Kescher oder ins Boot. Kescher (gummiert natürlich) kurz ab abspülen, fertig. Ganz saubere Sache.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (8. April 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Was??? Das ist doch eine ganz saubere Sache.
> Große Aale kescher ich natürlich auch. Ist der Aal im Kescher (das ist das Schwierigste) schiebe ich den Kescherstab nach hinten und stecke ihn unter die Reling. Das Netz hängt dann direkt am Boot. Bügel auf, Angel weglegen, Vorfach durchbeissen und dann den Aal am Vorfach (wenn er sich beruhigt hat) aus dem Kescher in den Eimer, in der anderen Hand sollte man schon den Deckel haben. Reißt das Vorfach, fällt der Aal zurück in den Kescher oder ins Boot. Kescher (gummiert natürlich) kurz ab abspülen, fertig. Ganz saubere Sache.



Ich beschreib mal meine Erfahrungen.
Aal rein in den Kescher. Aal dreht sich sofort komplett in die Maschen und suppt das ganze Netz voll. Kescher auspühlen nicht möglich, da ich am Ufer angele und das viel zu viel Alarm macht und ich befürchte, weitere Fische zu vergrämen. Aal aus dem Kescher popeln, dabei saut er den ganzen Ärmel ein. Anschließend wischt man sich den Schweiß von der Stirn - Schleim im Gesicht und den Haaren. Weil man sooo müde ist, legt man sich nach dem Angeln direkt ins Bett. Schleim im Bett. Frau dreht sich dreimal - Schleim an der Frau. Riieeesen Ärger!! Neeeee neee. Kleine Aale werden nicht gekeschert. Für diese Tortour müssen die Dinger MINDESTENS 70 cm haben!!!


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. April 2020)

Aale keschern?

Niemals .

Die werden am liebsten und wo es geht , gestrandet oder zügig herausgehoben.

Einen an der Oberfläche peitschenden großen Aal zu keschern , alleine in der Nacht , mit 3,60m. Karpfenrute in der Einen und nem

riesen Kescher in der anderen Hand ist für meine "Talente" viel zu schwierig , da kann der Fisch auch noch längere Zeit das Vorfach durchraspeln.

Nix wie raus mit dem Ding

Aale bis 90cm. habe ich so mit angepasstem Gerät , landen können . Allerdings sollte das Vorfach besonders überzeugen...

R.S.


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. April 2020)

Bisher habe ich 0,38er von Berkley (angeblich besonders abriebfest) als Vorfachmaterial verwendet. 
Hat ein Aal in wenigen Sekunden nach dem Herausheben kleingekriegt und fiel dann ab und ich mußte ihn schnell ein 2. Mal fangen! 

Die andere Fischart, die besonders gut bei uns im Fluß nachts beißt, sind Bachforellen. Da man mit Sicherheit nie sagen kann, obs ne Forelle oder ein Aal ist wenns mega dunkel ist, wird bei mir gekeschert. 

Ich denke, es ist immer individuell vom Platz und dem Gewässer abhängig, ob man einen Aal strandet, heraushebt oder keschert....

Wir haben an unserem Fluß Steilufer und ich verwende Nachts Ruten von 2,70 - 3m Länge. Mein Kescherstiel ist 4m lang. 
Handlingsprobleme habe ich dabei nicht. 

Tip: Ich angel grundsätzlich mit Köfis auf Aal und nehme nur noch Vorfachmaterial aus 15kg Kevlar. Mit der habe ich noch nie einen Aal durch Schnurbruch am Vorfach verloren!


----------



## zokker (8. April 2020)

Am besten lassen sich Aale mit so einem Kescher mit monofilem Netz keschern.
Ich hatte mal so einem, ging super, das Netz hat nur sehr wenig Widerstand beim durch`s Wasser ziehen. 
Ich hab schon paar mal im Netz nach so einem Kescher gesucht aber nix gefunden.
Vielleicht kann mir mal einer helfen.


----------



## Vanner (8. April 2020)

Edit Mod: Bitte keine Links zu Verkaufsplattformen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. April 2020)

Also ich habe heute bis jetzt drei raus gehoben. Einer schwimmt wieder und deie andere beiden sind  im Eimer(Bild). Mal schauen was noch kommt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. April 2020)

Petri zu den beiden Schlänglern, Aali! 
Da lohnt sich jetzt bei dir das Räuchern....

Morgen Nachmittag  gehe ich wieder raus, bleibe wohl bis 00.00.
Ich wünsche mir mal einen bedeckten Himmel und Regen, das steigert die Fangaussichten und macht mir nichts aus....


----------



## zokker (9. April 2020)

Petri Aalzheimer, läuft ja bei dir. 

Ich hab die Links noch gesehen Harald, da ist aber nix brauchbares bei.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. April 2020)

Danke Zokker für die Glückwünsche. Hatte noch ein Stündchen gemacht, bis auf ein paar Fehlbisse, ist aber nichts mehr dazu gekommen. War aber auch alles noch Ultravorsichtig. Ich war gestern am Mittelland Kanal, am DEK waren die Bisse zum Teil wesentlich aggressiver.

Zur Kescherfrage schließe ich mich grundsätzlich  der Meinung der Meisten hier an. Aale werden fast immer rausgehoben. Ich habe zwar einen 4m langen Kescherstab mit einem großen Kescherkopf (1m Spannweite), aber wenn man,, wie ich, die Aale fast ausschließlich mit der Stellfischrute fängt (Einzige Ausnahme eigentlich nur beim Feedern oder beim Angeln am Fluss z.B. Weser), dann erweist sich das Keschern mit Ruten von einer Länge bis 10,50m als recht schwierig. Also halte ich es auch so, dass nur wirklich schwere Fische ab ca. 75cm Aufwärts gekeschert werden, und das eigentlich auch nur, wenn noch jemand dabei ist. 
Wer schon mal versucht hat mit einem langen Kescher in der einen, und einer Stellfischrute in der anderen Hand einen Ü80 Aal in den Kescher zu bringen, der weiß wovon ich rede


----------



## zokker (9. April 2020)

Das natürlich klar Aalzheimer .
Meine Ruten sind bloß 2,10m und da ist es manchmal schon schwierig einen Aal zu keschern.


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. April 2020)

Um einen Aal auf die eine oder andere Art zu landen, muß man ihn überhaupt erst mal fangen! 

Im Moment beißen sie nur sehr vorsichtig, zumindest an einigen oder bestimmten Stellen. 
Aggressive Bisse kommen jetzt noch nicht, egal auf welchen Köder. 

Mich würden mal eure Montagen interessieren, mit der Frage richte ich mich speziell an die Fluß- und Kanalangler unter euch:

Für unseren kleinen Landfluß mit einer max. Breite von ca. 6 und einer durchschnittlichen Tiefe von 1,50 bis 2,00m verwende ich diese Eigenbau-Laufbleimontage. 

Für den Main-Donau-Kanal mit seinen regelmäßigen starken Strömungen nehme ich schwere Tiroler Hölzl als Endblei und das Vorfach dreht sich im Helicopter-Rig immer in die grad vorherrschende Strömung. Damit bekommt man kaum bis gar keine Hänger.... 

Auf Karpfen und Weißfische hat diese bisher immer gut funktioniert. Auch auf Zander. Nur nen Kanalaal habe ich damit noch nicht fangen können. 
Im Moment nehme ich Hakengrößen von 2-4.


----------



## Vanner (9. April 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Ich hab die Links noch gesehen Harald, da ist aber nix brauchbares bei.



Gut, hätte ja sein können.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Um einen Aal auf die eine oder andere Art zu landen, muß man ihn überhaupt erst mal fangen!
> 
> Im Moment beißen sie nur sehr vorsichtig, zumindest an einigen oder bestimmten Stellen.
> Aggressive Bisse kommen jetzt noch nicht, egal auf welchen Köder.
> ...




Ich habe am Fluss sehr sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der Stellfischrute und entsprechenden Posenmontagen gemacht. Vergleichsfischen mit gewöhnlichen Grundmontagen, wie du sie beschreibst fielen immer zugunsten der Stellfischrute aus. Teilweise mit überragendem Erfolg.
Aalzheimer fischt ja auch erfolgreich mit der Stellfischrute. Ich halte das für eine geniale Methode!


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. April 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich habe am Fluss sehr sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der Stellfischrute und entsprechenden Posenmontagen gemacht. Vergleichsfischen mit gewöhnlichen Grundmontagen, wie du sie beschreibst fielen immer zugunsten der Stellfischrute aus. Teilweise mit überragendem Erfolg.
> Aalzheimer fischt ja auch erfolgreich mit der Stellfischrute. Ich halte das für eine geniale Methode!


 
Hallo Christian, 

angeln mit der Stellfischrute wäre bei mir "mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen".... 
Zudem gefährlich, da viele meiner  Angelstellen unter/an Freileitungen liegen.  Zudem lastet ein ziemlicher Winddruck auf einer 8 oder 10m langen Rute, wenn er böig von der Seite weht. Kann man dabei die Rute noch handeln? 

Da eine Stellfischrute im unteren Bereich sehr dick sind, braucht man da irgendwelche Spezial-Rutenhalter, denn bei starkem Seitenwind wird sie doch von "normalen" heruntergeweht? 

Meine Kanalruten sind 3,60m lang und werden in ein stabiles und schweres Dreibein gelegt. Dabei höre ich die Glöckchen am Spitzenring und kann die. Knicklichter (auch bei Nebel) an der Rutenspitze gut beobachten. 
Erfolgt die Bißanzeige bei Stellfischruten anders?


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. April 2020)

Da kann ich Christian nur zustimmen. Wenn die sinnvolle Möglichkeit besteht über der Steinpackung eine Stellfischrute einzusetzen, wirst Du damit in vielen Fällen eindeutig vor der "Plumpsangelei" liegen. Beschreibungen zum genaueren Vorgehen wurden hier schon mehrfach geteilt. Falls Fragen, kannst Du mich auch gerne per PN anschreiben.


----------



## bw1 (9. April 2020)

Ich verzichte, wo immer es geht, auf Grundbleie. Wenn ich keine Posenmontage benutze, angel ich auf Grund am liebsten mit freier Leine, nur beschwert mit 2 bis 3 SSG-Bleischroten. Klappt natürlich nur, wenn man ufernah angelt (bei mir oft nur 1 m raus und in weniger als 1 m Tiefe), aber das ist in vielen Gewässern ohnehin die fängigste Zone. Die genannte Beschwerung reicht dann auch an mittelschnell fließenden Flüsschen. Etwas weiter raus klappt das mit langen Stellfischruten, wie Aalzheimer sie offenbar gekonnt und erfolgreich einsetzt, auch sehr gut. 

Da ich Glöckchen hasse wie die Pest und es mir damit auch zu viele Fehlbisse gibt, ist der Bügel immer auf, Schnur entweder unter einem Gummi oder in einem leichten Monkey Climber, der die Schnur beim Biss freigibt. Lang gewartet wird bei mir aber nicht, auch nicht mit Köfi. Die Schnur (0,35er) binde ich durch, ab 70 cm wird gekeschert.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Wer im großen Strom oder auf große Entfernung angelt, kann all das natürlich komplett vergessen; dann muss man logischerweise anders rangehen.


----------



## Seele (9. April 2020)

Wo fängt ihr denn momentan? Welche Tiefe?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> 
> angeln mit der Stellfischrute wäre bei mir "mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen"....
> Zudem gefährlich, da viele meiner  Angelstellen unter/an Freileitungen liegen.  Zudem lastet ein ziemlicher Winddruck auf einer 8 oder 10m langen Rute, wenn er böig von der Seite weht. Kann man dabei die Rute noch handeln?
> ...




Also Stromleitung überm Kopf, immer starker Wind von der Seite und nicht die passenden Rutenhalter sind wohl das sogenannte Worst Case Scenario für ne Stellfischgerte 
Stellfischruten machen unter Umständen auch an kleinen Gewässern Sinn. Sehr sogar!
Ja, windanfällig ist das sicher. Mehr als mit normalen Ruten. Das ist so.
Und auch spezielle Rutenhalter braucht man dafür. Ist aber alles kein Hexenwerk. Wie gesagt, diese Methode ist oft der Bringer!


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. April 2020)

War heute an meinem Flüßchen, mal ohne Gerät. Habe mir einige interessante Angelplätze vorbereitet bzw. von Hindernissen befreit. 

Habe da sehr Aalträchtige Stellen entdeckt, direkt unterhalb des Steilufer, wo ich direkt unter der Rutenspitze angeln kann/muß. 

Ist etwas tricky dort, da viele Äste, Zweige und Totholz im Wasser. Zudem wurden vom letzten Hochwasser viele Wurzelstöcke freigespült. 
Da angelt niemand und es muß dort Viele dicke Aale geben! 

Morgen Abend/Nacht fahre ich da mal hin. 
Meine Devise ist : Wer Hänger scheut, fängt weniger!


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. April 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Wo fängt ihr denn momentan? Welche Tiefe?


Hallo Seele. Bei uns in den Kanälen gehts momentan je nach Tagesform zwischen 0,60 und 1,60m am besten. Die Ruten ab zwei Meter WT bringen häufig nicht den erwünschten Effekt bisher.


----------



## Seele (10. April 2020)

Das ist echt flach. Bei uns geht noch nichts, das braucht noch ein zwei Wochen


----------



## BerndH (10. April 2020)

Gestern Abend auch entschneidert für 2020 und das beim ersten Ansitz


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. April 2020)

Sauber Bernd. Schöne Schlange. Karfreitag, alljährlicher Frontalangriff mit ubernachtung


----------



## inextremo6 (10. April 2020)

Mein Sohn und ich auch entschneidert .Vorgestern gegen 23uhr an einem Havelsee auf Wurm. Mehrere zaghafte Bisse ,aber leider blieb es bei dem Einen, der natürlich wieder schwimmt.Sonntag nächster Ansitz ,Wasser ist jetzt warm genug


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. April 2020)

*Harter Tobak heute. Absolut tote Hose. Zwei Bisse bis jetzt die ich verwandeln konnte. Aber die Leere im Eimer bleibt...
	

		
			
		

		
	







*


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. April 2020)

So langsam läuft's...
	

		
			
		

		
	









Und Aal Nummer zwei ist auch im Eimer....


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. April 2020)




----------



## zokker (11. April 2020)

Petri, bei dir hat es ja wieder geklappt.
Ich war auch los, aber nicht ein zupper und um 00:00 Uhr, bei 0 Grad bin ich abgehauen.


----------



## BerndH (11. April 2020)

Petri Jungs, läuft ja langsam an die Saison. 
Bei uns ist das in diesem Jahr auf jeden Fall 2-3 Wochen früher. 

Habe am Donnerstag auf alle Fälle festgestellt, daß mit aufgehen des Mondes ca. 22.30 Uhr die Bisse auf 0 gingen. 

Heute Abend werde ich wohl wieder nen Versuch starten.


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. April 2020)

Bei uns ist der Mond erst um  00.15 hinter einem Höhenzug aufgegangen, trotzdem kein wirklicher Biß! 

Wassertemperatur 2-stellig, ein Top-Platz und weder auf Köfi noch auf Wurm ging was.... Gelegentlich ging nur 1x das Glöckchen, Aale waren wohl da.... Habe um 00.30 eingepackt.


----------



## yukonjack (11. April 2020)

Werde heute Abend auch die Aalsaison starten. Osterfeuer fällt ja aus.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (11. April 2020)

....werde wohl nächste Woche meinen 1. Ansitz abends starten !? Muss erstmal verschiedene Aal-Leckerlis besorgen.
Schaun wa ma,was dann so im Mlk löppt.........


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Bei uns ist der Mond erst um  00.15 hinter einem Höhenzug aufgegangen, trotzdem kein wirklicher Biß!
> 
> Wassertemperatur 2-stellig, ein Top-Platz und weder auf Köfi noch auf Wurm ging was.... Gelegentlich ging nur 1x das Glöckchen, Aale waren wohl da.... Habe um 00.30 eingepackt.



Ich war vorgestern an der Zenn (Raindorf). Ähnliches Bild wie bei dir. Zumindest 1 kleiner Aal hat sich erbarmt, der wieder schwimmen durfte.
Das brauch nach meiner Erfahrung noch 4 Wochen, bis es an der Zenn wirklich funkt. Ausnahme war, wie von dir schon geschrieben, vor 2 Jahren. Da ging es Anfang April los, bis Ende September.


----------



## BerndH (11. April 2020)

Würde ich nicht sagen, die Ebrach ist ähnlich wie die Zenn. 
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das Ansitzangeln im zeitigen Frühjahr nichts bringt. 
Ich glaube die Aale sind noch nicht wirklich unterwegs. Die stehen an ihren Stellen und fressen, ohne groß Strecke zu machen. 

Den Aal am Donnerstag hatte ich auch erst an der dritten Stelle gefangen. 

Wäre vielleicht auch an der Zenn ne Option. 3 - 4 Stellen aussuchen die nicht allzuweit auseinander sind, und die dann abarbeiten. Ich wechsle meistens so nach 30 - 45 Minuten die Stelle. 

Gruß 
Bernd


----------



## thomas1 (11. April 2020)

Petri  an alle Schlangenbändiger , die schon erfolgreich waren !!!  Ich bei mir  war es endlich nach dem 3 ten  Ansitz endlich soweit . 1 AAl auf Tauwurm und 55 cm . Klein aber der Anfang ist gemacht .


----------



## thomas1 (11. April 2020)

thomas1 schrieb:


> Petri  an alle Schlangenbändiger , die schon erfolgreich waren !!!  Auch bei mir  war es endlich nach dem 3 ten  Ansitz endlich soweit . 1 AAl auf Tauwurm und 55 cm . Klein aber der Anfang ist gemacht .


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. April 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich war vorgestern an der Zenn (Raindorf). Ähnliches Bild wie bei dir. Zumindest 1 kleiner Aal hat sich erbarmt, der wieder schwimmen durfte.
> Das brauch nach meiner Erfahrung noch 4 Wochen, bis es an der Zenn wirklich funkt. Ausnahme war, wie von dir schon geschrieben, vor 2 Jahren. Da ging es Anfang April los, bis Ende September.



In der Zenn gibt es sehr viele Bachflohkrebse, bestimmt eine gute Nahrungsquelle für Spitzköpfe. 
Wäre bestimmt interessant, 5 oder 6 Stück von denen an einem 10er Haken anzubieten.... 
Wir können ja mal zusammen losziehen und mit verschiedenen Ködern arbeiten, was hält du. davon? Alles weitere dann per PN.... 

Viele Grüße und Petri, 

Michael


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. April 2020)

thomas1 schrieb:


> Petri  an alle Schlangenbändiger , die schon erfolgreich waren !!!  Ich bei mir  war es endlich nach dem 3 ten  Ansitz endlich soweit . 1 AAl auf Tauwurm und 55 cm . Klein aber der Anfang ist gemacht .



Petri Thomas. Der erste der Saison ist immer etwas besonderes. Und 55cm ist ein sehr schönes Räuchermaß


----------



## yukonjack (11. April 2020)

So, zurück von der Aller/Celle, was soll ich sagen, 1Biss, 1 Aal 60cm. Bin zufrieden.


----------



## BerndH (12. April 2020)

Bei mir wurde das nichts. Hab auf Köderfisch nen Döbel erwischt. 
Hab dann um 22.30 Uhr abgebrochen. War einfach zu kalt. 
Das wird schon noch, die Saison hat ja erst angefangen.


----------



## ExoriLukas (12. April 2020)

Hallo,
Bin gestern Abend auch noch am D-E-K im Bereich Rheine/Lingen gewesen.
Herrliches Wetter, aber unheimlich viel Schiffsverkehr, noch bis ca. 23.30 Uhr. Danach habe ich in den Sack gehauen.
Ergebnis: 1 Grundel auf 10er Aalhaken mit halbem Tauwurm. Auch die Wechselströmungen im Kanal waren gestern Abend derart heftig, es ging von links nach rechts. Hängt wahrscheinlich mit den Schleusvorgängen zusammen.
Wie sieht das im M-L-K aus? Grob im Bereich zwischen Recke/Ibbenbüren, Aalzheimer? Gibt es dort unterschiedlich starken Schiffsverkehr und dadurch mal mehr , mal weniger Kehrströmungen?

Heute Abend nochmal los!

Beste Grüße,
Lukas


----------



## thomas1 (12. April 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Petri Thomas. Der erste der Saison ist immer etwas besonderes. Und 55cm ist ein sehr schönes Räuchermaß



Danke AAlzheimer -  in Sachen Frühfänger bist du ja unschlagbar in deiner Gegend    . Der Aal war aus meinem Teich . aber es stimmt der erste ist immer etwas besonderes nach der Winterpause -


----------



## thomas1 (12. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> In der Zenn gibt es sehr viele Bachflohkrebse, bestimmt eine gute Nahrungsquelle für Spitzköpfe.
> 
> Das Problem   habe ich an der Werra auch . aber das ist dort die Nahrungsgrundlage  für alle Fischhe ,  Früher gab es nur Spitzköpfe ,das hat sich aber geändert  . Die Forellen sin durch die Krebse   total  rotfleißig (  wie Lachs )


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. April 2020)

Hi Lukas. Die Wechselströmung und der Schiffsverkehr im MLK sind teilweise noch mehr als im DEK. Suche Dir Mal am DEK Stellen, die etwas weiter von den Schleusen weg sind, da beruhigt sich das Wasser eher. An der Schiffsfahrt kannste nichts ändern, wird aber so ab 22:00 Uhr sehr viel weniger. Ich bin genauso oft am DEK, aber nie in Rheine bzw. Altenrheine. Ab und zu mal Rhodde, wobei da ein Ansitz nur Sinn macht, wenn du über Nacht bleibst, weil sich das Wasser da wirklich erst sehr spät beruhigt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. April 2020)

In diesem Jahr war ich erst einmal am MLK, und das am Mittwoch. Sind schon etwas unterschiedliche Angeleien. Vor allen Dingen das ausloten ist aufgrund der losen Steinschüttung im DEK wesentlich schwieriger, und das ist mit das Wichtigste. Wenn du am Kanal mal spazieren gehst, joggst oder auch Google earth anwirfst findet man sehr gute stellen. Sowohl im MLK als auch DEK. Und gerne da, wo man schlecht hin kommt.


----------



## ExoriLukas (12. April 2020)

Moin,

Danke für die Info! Das mit den Abschnitten ohne Schleuse ist immer so eine Sache in unserem Bereich hier. Aber das kennst du ja sicherlich. Teilweise sind die Schleusen wirklich "Dicht auf Dicht", bezogen auf den D-E-K. Das Ausloten an sich ist tatsächlich eine Herausforderung, gebe ich dir recht. Ich befische den D-E-K meistens im Bereich Spelle, kurz vor Rheine ... da gibt es viele schicke Stellen, oft aber derart "überlaufen, durch viel Fußgänger etc. Deswegen bin ich einer der "Spät-Losgeher", weil ich dann meistens meine Ruhe habe. Naja, wie dem auch sei. Heute Abend erstmal Rollenwechsel, dann ist die Ems dran, mal schauen was geht. Wenn das Corona Thema irgendwann vom Tisch ist, mache ich mal ne Fahrradtour und schaue mir den D-E-K hier in meinem Bereich mal genauer an, danke für die Info Aalzheimer.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. April 2020)

Hallo Jungs...
Als erstes ein Fettes Petri den erfolgreichen Fängern und natürlich ein Petri an die, die unterwegs waren...
Ich war auch samstags unterwegs und mit ganz viel Glück einen von 62 cm erwischt... bis ein Uhr nix, dann angefangen zusammen zu packen... zwei von drei Ruten waren schon im Futteral, eine geraucht und dann restliche Klamotten ab in den Rucksack. Genau in den Moment krieg ich den einzigen Biss und kann den Aal landen... hätte ich mir keine geraucht wäre ich schneider geblieben ... also wirklich auf die letzte Minute noch Glück gehabt... habe danach noch ne3/4 Stunde mit der einen Rute weiter versucht aber es kam nix mehr...
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sorry, das Bild ist leider nix geworden...


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. April 2020)

Aber mann kann es erahnen. Petri Drillsucht zum, hart erkämpften Schlängler. 
Manchmal kann  es auch von Vorteil sein zu Rauchen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. April 2020)

Danke Aalzheimer. ...

Heute gehts zum zweiten Mal los, ich erhoffe mir ein besseren Tag zu erwischen und dass ich nicht wieder so lange auf den ersten Biss warten muss...
Vor Mitternacht ein rauszuheben wäre schon ermunternd ...
Allen viel Petri die ans Wasser kommen


----------



## daci7 (16. April 2020)

Oh man - letzte Woche haben wir uns für den Altarm entschieden und abgeschneidert. Jetzt hab ich keine Zeit mehr und mein Kumpel schickt mir Frontberichte vom Rhein ... soll richtig gut laufen!
Gestern hat er alleine 14Stk in 5 Stunden gefangen ... Bilder hab ich gesehen, also kein Latein ... ich raste aus!


----------



## ExoriLukas (16. April 2020)

Hallo,

Die Wassertemperaturen sind zumindest online verglichen noch nicht viel höher wie am letzten Wochenende. Trotzdem werde ich Freitag und Samstag mal gucken, ob sich eventuell was tut. Im Schnitt hat unser Fluss hier + - 12 Grad abends/Nachts. noch relativ frisch, aber man liest ja immerhin schon von einigen Fängen.

Gruß
Lukas


----------



## harbec (16. April 2020)

... lm Lübecker Bereich sind auch schon einige wirklich
große Aale gefangen worden. Die Bilder habe ich gesehen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (16. April 2020)

ExoriLukas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die Wassertemperaturen sind zumindest online verglichen noch nicht viel höher wie am letzten Wochenende. Trotzdem werde ich Freitag und Samstag mal gucken, ob sich eventuell was tut. Im Schnitt hat unser Fluss hier + - 12 Grad abends/Nachts. noch relativ frisch, aber man liest ja immerhin schon von einigen Fängen.
> 
> ...



Dieses We stehen die Chancen zu aalen, etwas besser! Ich spreche jetzt mal für die Flußangler: Die momentane Trockenheit läßt die Flußpegel sinken, wobei sich das Wasser schneller erwärmt! 
Zudem haben wir (in Mittelfranken) fallenden Luftdruck. 

Die Mondphase geht auf abnehmend in Richtung Neumond zu. Für den Samstag sind Gewitter angekündigt. 

Alles meinen Erfahrungen und Aufzeichnungen nach die besten Voraussetzungen, um einen oder 2 gute Aale zu fangen! 

Jedoch können die Beißfenster von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich sein.... 
Ich werde morgen und übermorgen so gegen 18, 19.00 am Wasser sein und je nach Erfolg bis um 2.00 bleiben. 

Melde mich dann nochmal... 

Viele Grüße und Petri, 

Michael


----------



## świetlik (16. April 2020)

Hallo, 
Ich habe letztes Jahr gesehen wie manche ganz erfolgreich späten Nachmittag waren.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. April 2020)

Habe mit der Dämmerung angefangen und bin gerade zurück, war nichts außer ein von ca. 40cm der darf weiter schwimmen... hatte den auf Made gefangen... auf die madenrute hatte ich auch 7 Rotaugen als beifang, alle im dunkeln...Tauwurm an der Stellfischrute war Tod, und Grundrute mit Tauwurm hin und wieder nur kurze  zupfer...  spannend war es trotzdem, den jeder Rotaugenbiss hätte auch ein Aal sein können ... ab Mitternacht kam Wind auf und es wurde ungemütlich, habe trotzdem bis zwei gemacht... auf dem Rückweg fuhr ich noch ein anderen Spot an wo drei ansitzangler waren, wollte mir Infos holen ob bei den was gelaufen ist... einer von den hatte ein von knapp 50cm sonst nichts... werde 2x die Woche dran bleiben und berichten, hoffentlich mit Eimerbild...
Immerhin Zierfisch gefangen, nur nicht lang genug...
Allen viel Erfolg die ans Wasser schaffen, Petri ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. April 2020)

Hallo Männers,

da sind ja einige Informationen über die Schlangen eingetroffen. Ich war gestern auch mit meinem Kumpel am DEK. Waren erst gegen 20:0 Uhr da, was aber momentan bei den Lichtverhältnissen auf Aal völlig ausreicht. Erstmal die Ruten gestellt und ausgelotet, dann die erste Rute mit Tauwurm bestückt, um zu schauen ob unsere Grundeligen Freunde noch heiß auf die Würmer sind. Der Wurm kann gerade den Grund erreicht haben, da ging die Pose auch schon auf Tauchstation. Na toll, habe ich gedacht, die sind noch gierig, aber als die Schnur unter dem Gummi weg gezogen wurde, und ablief, war ich mir sicher, dass es sich hierbei nicht um die kleinen Nervtöter handelt. Also Anschlag, und heraus kam ein ca. 40cm großes, sehr dunkel gefärbtes, Zandermännchen welches sich wohl beim Nestbewachen gestört fühlte. Also schnell wieder zurück den Burschen. Ca. gegen 21:30 kam dann der erste Biss auf ein regenwurmbündel. Ein ca. 50cm großer Aal konnte sicher gelandet werden und kam erst einmal zur Verwahrung in den Eimer..


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. April 2020)

Danach war ersteinmal ca. wieder eine gute 3/4 Stunde Pause angesagt, bevor ich auf allen drei Ruten innherlab von 3 Minuten Bisse bekam. Den ersten habe ich leider verhauen. Der zweite erwies sich als noch nervender "Steinfisch". Den Dritten bekam ich zu fassen und musste nach kurzer Zeit feststellen, dass es wohl besser wäre, wenn der Kumpel doch mit dem Kescher kommt. Was dabei heraus kam kann man am nachfolgenden Bild im Vergleich zum ersten Aal erahnen. Gemessen habe ich noch nicht, wird aber Ü80 und bei über einem Kilo liegen.....


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. April 2020)

Etwas gebraucht bis alle drei Ruten wieder Einsatzfähig waren und diesmal musste ich gar nicht so lange warten, bis die nächste Pose auf Tauchstation ging. Ein Wohlgenährter "Endfünfziger" wurde dem Element enthoben. Dieser Bursche war recht eifrig und hatte mir einen riesiges Knoten Wirrwarr auf Vorfach und Hauptschnur hinterlassen, so dass ich fleißig am tüfteln war. Bei einem Kontrollblick auf die verbleibenden Posen stellte ich fest, da fehlt doch noch eine. An der Rute angekommen lief bereits die Schnur schnell von der Rolle, so dass ich beherzt anschlug. Und ein weiterer Schlängler, sicherlich Ü70, machte sich auf den Weg in das für Ihn bestimme Aufnahmegefäß. Das ging dann so schnell, dass ich leider bildlich nicht mehr einzeln dokumentieren konnte...


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. April 2020)

Da wir es nun ca. 23:00 Uhr war, wollten wir noch eine Stunde Angeln, in der sich aber nicht mehr viel tat. Beim Blick in meinem, mit fettbäuchigen Aalen gefüllten Eimer, entschied ich mich den wie ein Streichholz anmutenden 50iger Aal wieder in sein Element zu entlassen und begann damit mein Gerödel zu verstauen. Beim einpacken bekam ich dann sogar noch ein Biss, den ich allerdings nach kurzem Drill verlor. Muss ebenfalls eine recht ordentliche Schlange gewesen sein. Aber so kann man sehen, dass nicht alle Stellen und Bereiche gleich funktionieren. Mein Kumpel zur linken blieb ohne Biss. Ein anderer Kumpel saß ca. einen Kilometer weiter und konnte ebenfalls 2 schöne Schlangen verhaften. Zwei weitere Kollegen, ebenfalls am DEK, blieben die gesamte Nacht, aber auch ohne Fangerfolg. Manchmal können Kleinigkeiten oder Platzwahl und natürlich auch das Glück darüber entscheiden, ob man einen super Abend, oder eben als Schneider nach Hause geht. Die Aale 2-4 kamen dann übrigens alle auf Tauwurm. Passend zur Geisterstunde saß ich im Auto.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. April 2020)

Voll, voll ein Fettes Petri An Aalzheimer!!!
Mein Kompliment:
Du machst es schon mehr als nur ganz, ganz gut!!!
Bist kein “Tagesglückspilz“ !!! Deine regelmäßigen und erfolgreichen Fänge sprechen für dich... Du weißt schon ganz genau was du da am Wasser machst... Das als Sportfreund muss ich einfach aussprechen, du hast es  verdient!!!
Es ist einfach beneidenswert und du hast das Aalangeln in mir ( in der Zanderschonzeit) erweckt !!!!!!!!!
Also in diesem Sinne, allen Sportsfreunden ein Petri Heil...


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. April 2020)

Ja, und Aalzheimer schreibt immer ausführlich und detailreich! 

Es macht nicht nur Laune, seine Bilder anzusehen, sondern es macht auch Spaß, seine Berichte zu lesen! 
Die wirken immer motivierend, sich selbst schnellmöglichst ans Wasser zu setzen! 
Auch wenn das bedeutet, das man nichts fängt....


----------



## ExoriLukas (17. April 2020)

Hallo Jungs,
Habe eben nochmal die Wassertemperaturen am Fluss gecheckt. Sie lagen bei ca. 13,5 Grad. Schon recht ordentlich, verhältnismäßig. Kühlt natürlich später wieder ab. Ich werde entgegen meiner gestrigen Pläne heute Abend auch wieder an den Kanal gehen. Diesmal an eine Stelle weiter abseits der Schleusen! Habe mir eben noch zwei neue 2 G Knicklichtposen besorgt, die heute Abend zum Einsatz kommen sollen. @ Aalzheimer, sauber, dickes Petri Heil! Dieser Thread hier gewinnt zunehmend an Qualität. Freut mich sehr! Deine Berichte sind einfach klasse. Werde heute Abend auch wieder am D-E-K sitzen, schick mir mal ne Schlange rüber! Welche Hakengröße habt ihr zzT. so angebunden? Ich hatte die letzten Male Hakengrößen von 8, 10 und 12 verwendet!

Petri Heil!


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. April 2020)

Bei mir finden 2er und 4er Verwendung, fallen allerdings unterschiedlich aus. Angebunden entweder ab 0,35er Mono oder 15kg Kevlar....


----------



## thomas1 (17. April 2020)

Dickes Petri  Aaalzheimer


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. April 2020)

Danke euch Jungs. Das motiviert auch weiterhin zu berichten. Ich verwende ausnahmslos Größe 4 der Firma Balzer. Rote schmale Haken mit 0,70m Vorfachlänge mit 0,30mm. Der größte Fisch gestern ist ein weiteres Foto wert. 87cm mit 1.240 Gramm.
Die anderen beiden waren 57 und 75cm. Und Dir Lukas vie Petri in heimischen Gefilden. Ich greife morgen auch nochmal an.￼


----------



## świetlik (17. April 2020)

Petri @Aalzheimer, 
Nach so ein guten Fang brauchst du neue t Shirt. 2020
Ich lese hier Tipps von euch allen und hoffe das ich dieses Jahr ersten Aal fange.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. April 2020)

świetlik schrieb:


> Petri @Aalzheimer,
> Nach so ein guten Fang brauchst du neue t Shirt. 2020



Kommt im Juni wie jedes Jahr, wenn Corona es erlaubt. Drücke die Daumen auf den ersten Schleicher


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. April 2020)

...

Wenn der Fisch ein weiteres Bild wert ist, gibt's  auch ein wiederholtes Petri meinerseits ...
Habe so eben ein Zollstock aufgeschlagen, 87cm sehen länger aus als wie die sich nur anhören, ist schon geil...
Ich dreh morgen auch ne runde, allerdings starte ich ein Versuch am DHK...
Neue Stelle neues Glück, am meinen Spot läuft momentan nicht wirklich...
Allen viel Glück die morgen auf Tour sind ...


----------



## harbec (17. April 2020)

... ein ganz dickes Petri aus Lübeck!


----------



## BerndH (18. April 2020)

Heute gabs ne schöne 64er Schlange. Im Bach war nichts zu wollen. Wahrscheinlich ist da das Wasser noch zu kalt. 
Den hab ich in nem Seitenbach erwischt. Der wird von kleinen Gräben gespeist die den ganzen Tag Sonne abkriegen. 

Aber hochzufrieden, beim dritten Versuch schon den zweiten Aal erwischt. 
Nicht schlecht für die Jahreszeit. 

Gruß 
-Bernd-


----------



## knutwuchtig (18. April 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich beschreib mal meine Erfahrungen.
> Aal rein in den Kescher. Aal dreht sich sofort komplett in die Maschen und suppt das ganze Netz voll. Kescher auspühlen nicht möglich, da ich am Ufer angele und das viel zu viel Alarm macht und ich befürchte, weitere Fische zu vergrämen. Aal aus dem Kescher popeln, dabei saut er den ganzen Ärmel ein. Anschließend wischt man sich den Schweiß von der Stirn - Schleim im Gesicht und den Haaren. Weil man sooo müde ist, legt man sich nach dem Angeln direkt ins Bett. Schleim im Bett. Frau dreht sich dreimal - Schleim an der Frau. Riieeesen Ärger!! Neeeee neee. Kleine Aale werden nicht gekeschert. Für diese Tortour müssen die Dinger MINDESTENS 70 cm haben!!!


ich denke das Alangeln  mußt du noch üben . 
 ich habe immer ein Kescher dabei. Karpfenkescherkopf mit sehr langen Stiel. 
 Aussteiger am Ufer ,oder noch besser Hänger im Uferbereich . nee nee . 
Kescher bekommt man doch ruck zuck sauber . und wer sogar bei seichtem Ufer Gummistrümpfe bis zu den Hüften trägt, hat auch da keine funktionierende  Ausrede .
was nützt einem ein Schonmaß , wenn man beim herausheben den Haken einmal längs duch die Eingeweide reißt


----------



## knutwuchtig (18. April 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Am besten lassen sich Aale mit so einem Kescher mit monofilem Netz keschern.
> Ich hatte mal so einem, ging super, das Netz hat nur sehr wenig Widerstand beim durch`s Wasser ziehen.
> Ich hab schon paar mal im Netz nach so einem Kescher gesucht aber nix gefunden.
> Vielleicht kann mir mal einer helfen.


monofiles netz ? google mal unter Keschernetz Ghost


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. April 2020)

Petri Bernd. Ist doch ein schöner Aal. Ich werde gleich auch packen, bleiben heute Ma wieder über Nacht. Und ich hoffe es ist erfolgreich und man bekommt wieder ein paar feine Bilder, auch von solchen Momenten, StellfischangelnKanalimpressionen..


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. April 2020)

Geil....

lässt Du die Aale beim Biss Schnur nehmen oder schlägt man am Kanal sehr früh an ( Steine??? ),

Beim frühen Anschlag müsste der Köder auch sehr klein sein?

Prächtig, wie es an Eurem Gewässer läuft , kann man denn sagen, dass es wegen des sonnigen Wetters im Jahresvergleich früher losging?

Danke für die schönen Bilder ! 

R.S.


----------



## ExoriLukas (18. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Petri an alle, die etwas gefangen haben!

gestern Abend/Nacht auch noch ein paar Stunden am Kanal verbracht. Was soll ich sagen .... Grundeln, Grundeln, Grundeln.
Habe gegen kurz vor Mitternacht das Handtuch geworfen . Es wurde jedenfalls schon merkbar weniger mit den Grundeln, nachdem ich etwas mehr im Freiwasser gefischt habe und von Tauwurm auf Wurmbündel gewechselt habe. Die hauen sich problemlos 4er,oder 6er Haken ins Maul. Leider blieb beim 3 Ansitz dieses Jahr der Eimer leer. Aber was solls, man konnte schon sehr gut sitzen .... auch wenn es gegen Mitternacht doch noch recht frisch wurde! 

Trotz und alledem werde ich die nächsten freien Tage/Nächte weiter losgehen!

Frühling ist einfach geil ...

Gruß,
Lukas


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. April 2020)

Hi Rheinspezi. Ja in der Regel lasse ich sie nehmen. Gerade jetzt sind sie noch nicht so aggressiv wie ab ca. Mitte Mai. Wenn der Aal nur in die Steine will, dann geht die Pose einfach gerade nach unten und bleibt stehen, das ist dann zumeist ein schlechtes Zeichen, und ich warte, ob er beginnt zu wandern. Das passiert halt manchmal nicht, und dann gibt es Steinfische, die sich nur selten lösen lassen. Wichtig ist, die Spannung nach dem Anschlag auch beim Hänger für ca. 60 Sekunden aufrecht zu halten, so kann man manchmal noch Glück haben. Seltenst verlässt der Aal sein Loch nach dem Anschlag noch, aber manchmal kann dann das locker lassen und wenige Minuten warten noch glücklich enden. Ansonsten bedeutet das in der Regel Vorfach durch. 

@ExoriLukas 
Das mit den Grundeln verstehe ich nicht wirklich. Darf ich fragen wo genau du warst? Fischen dich eigentlich in ähnlichen Regionen!?


----------



## knutwuchtig (18. April 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Petri Bernd. Ist doch ein schöner Aal. Ich werde gleich auch packen, bleiben heute Ma wieder über Nacht. Und ich hoffe es ist erfolgreich und man bekommt wieder ein paar feine Bilder, auch von solchen Momenten, StellfischangelnKanalimpressionen..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sieht aus wie bei mir zu Hause und die stellfischruten stehen auch perfekt .hast du den eindruck , daß du die Fische verschäuchst , wenn du nachts über die steine rumpelst ? ist ja nicht wirklich einfach im dunkeln über die steine zu laufen und das handling mit den langen nudeln ist auch nix für anfänger


----------



## zokker (18. April 2020)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> monofiles netz ? google mal unter Keschernetz Ghost


Allerbesten Dank, genau so eine Hilfe habe ich benötigt.

Kescher gesucht und bestellt.


----------



## knutwuchtig (18. April 2020)

Hygrometer soll wetterbedingt steigen , bewölkt ,stellenweise  leichte  und kurze Regenschauer , also alles bestens


----------



## ExoriLukas (18. April 2020)

Mahlzeit Aalzheimer,

Ich saß zwischen Spelle und Lingen, nähe Schleuse Gleesen. Dicht am "Dreieck", wo Ems, Aa und D-E-K zusammenkommen.

Habe noch mit zwei anderen Jungs gesprochen, einer hatte ich einen Aal , gerade maßig. Der andere auch mehrere Grundeln und einen kleinen Zander.

Eigentlich nicht "meine Stelle", aber war ganz schön etwas los ... 

Die Pose (Feststellmontage) hatte ich mit einem Tauwurmstück ca. 3,50m vom Ufer platziert, nahe dem Grund. Bei Wechselströmungen blieb die Pose manchmal "hängen". 

Wie dem auch sei, die Grundeln waren derart beißgeil, das hatte ich selten gesehen. In der Ems ist i.d.R. mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit Ruhe. 

In diesem Sinne, Petri Heil!


----------



## Sepp Meier (18. April 2020)

Habe heute Nachmittag inspiriert durch diesen Thread und das Wetter im Hamburger Hafen auch mal 3,5 h angesessen. Eine schöne 60er Schlange hat sich den Tauwurm auf Grund einverleibt  Ansonsten hat sich aber nichts gerührt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. April 2020)

Heute Abend hats auch bei mir gemalt und der erste Schlängler schwimmt im Eimer. 
5 min. später biß eine Forelle, und da die noch Schonzeit hat, schwimmt sie wieder im Fluß, 
Kurz danach der 2.Aal auf Köfi, aber untermaßig. Haken ließ sich gut lösen und der Kamerad leistet der Forelle Gesellschaft.... 

Jetzt ist erstmal alles ruhig. Ich glaube, von Norden zieht ein Unwetter heran.... 
Bilder von meiner Stelle bei "live vom Wasser".... 

Wünsche allen, die noch draußen sind, viel Petri Heil!


----------



## BerndH (18. April 2020)

Das wird bei dir nicht mehr lange gut gehen. Musste hier an der Ebrach abbrechen. 
Zieht gerade ein heftiges Gewitter durch. 

Schade, hatte kurz vorher noch zwei gute Bisse auf Köderfisch.


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. April 2020)

Bei uns hatts nur gewetterleuchtet, ist aber von Nord nach Ost weitergezogen. 
Ist eine klare, dunkle und windstille Nacht bei uns... 

Schade, das du abbrechen mußtest.... Während und nach einem Gewitter beißen die Aale wie der Teufel, heißt es...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. April 2020)

Habe kurz nach Mitternacht im Sack gehauen... wollten heute einfach nicht... hatte heute neue Stelle mal angetastet, aber es ging einfach nix...
War mit einem Kumpel zusammen, vier stellfischruten und zwei Grund... Tauis, Rotwurm, Dentros, Made auch als Kombi angeboten aber null Erfolg...
Eigentlich hatte ich ein gutes Gefühl aber es kam anders als ich dachte...
Morgen noch ein nächster Versuch...
Allen viel Petri die am Wasser sind oder auch sein werden...


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. April 2020)

Habe heute um 2,20 eingepackt. Fazit: 2 Aale, von denen ich nur einen mitnahm (56 cm) und 2 Forellen, die ich beide, wegen Schonzeit, zurückgesetzt habe. 
Ein Montagenabriß und ein Glöckchen mit Batterielicht ins Wasser gefallen und. tief versunken. Dafür kein Unwetter.... 

Nur frische! Köfis haben funktioniert. Hier das obligatorische Eimerbild:


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. April 2020)

Petri Chief Brolly. 
Ähnlich wie bei drillsucht lief es auch gestern bei uns. 6 Angler verteilt auf 2Km Kanalstrecke . Eigentlich bestes Aalwetter. Nachmittags zogen Wolken auf und es begann zu regnen, was auch bis 22:00 Uhr anhielt. Es war dunkel und mild da der Himmel auch danach bedeckt blieb. Leider spielten die Aale nicht so Recht mit. Konnte zwar ein paar Bisse verzeichnen, aber entweder der Anschlag ging ins leere oder zügig wieder los gelassen. Heute morgen dann das doch Recht ernüchternde Ergebnis. Zwei ganze Aale wurden von uns Sechs gefangen. Ich durfte mich wenigstens über einen davon freuen..


----------



## ExoriLukas (19. April 2020)

Moin,

Nach unzähligen "Parasiten" noch spät bis in den Abend herein, habe ich irgendwann gegen 23.30 Uhr einen Abflug gemacht.

Die Gewässer waren alle extrem "gut besucht". Das Wetter war sehr angenehm, lediglich ein paar Tropfen Regen ...

Werde es jedenfalls weiter probieren ..

@ Aalzheimer, schön, dass es bei euch geklappt hat. MLK, oder DEK?

Petri Heil an alle!


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. April 2020)

@ExoriLukas 
DEK


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. April 2020)

Petri Aalzheimer u. Chief ...

Ich wäre froh wenn ich gestern ein ergattert hätte...
Wetter war hier auch ähnlich wie  Aalzheimer es beschrieb, nur es hat schon um 20.00 h aufgehört zu regnen und es roch von den Bedingungen und Gefühl her richtig nach Aal...
Aber Pustekuchen !!! Da nehmen wir den Wetterumschwung als Alibi für die gestrige Nacht mal hin, grins...
Ich mach heute trotz allem ne kurze Session 20.00-23.00 h an einer neuen Stelle, vielleicht finde ich den einen oder anderen Schlängler solange die sich an meinen Spots noch nicht zeigen...
Wenn ich heute nichts fange dann sind die Aale in Corona-Quarantäne, somit steht das Alibi für heute Abend schon mal fest ...
Also Jungs, bleibt gesund und fettes Gelingen....


----------



## phobos (19. April 2020)

ExoriLukas schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Nach unzähligen "Parasiten" noch spät bis in den Abend herein, habe ich irgendwann gegen 23.30 Uhr einen Abflug gemacht.
> 
> ...


 Warum hänst du die nicht an den Haken ist doch bei euch erlaubt oder?

Bei mir war gestern absolut tote Hose. Selber Platz wie vorgestern nicht mal kleine... war auch weniger aktivität im Wasser.


----------



## bw1 (19. April 2020)

OK, wenn es selbst bei Aalzheimer nicht so richtig gelaufen ist, wird das Wetter mit dem aufkommenden Nordostwind (zumindest hier) vermutlich wirklich eine Rolle gespielt haben. Ich war gestern an einem kleinen norddeutschen Fluss und hatte den ganzen Abend auch nur einen einzigen Biss. Der war zwar OK (61er Aal auf Tauwurm), aber da hatte ich eigentlich auch mehr erwartet.


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. April 2020)

Bei mir war ein Beißfenster, das so bis um 23.30 anhielt (von 20.00).
Danach passierte bis 2.20 nichts mehr. 
Es gibt noch ein 2.Beißfenster, das etwa von 4.00 - 7.00 geht, aber so lang wollte ich doch nicht bleiben. 
Wie immer war ich der einzigste Angler an diesem Flußabschnitt.... 

Einmal hat ein Wels geraubt, das war bestimmt ein großer! 
Vielleicht hätte ich bei Regen/Gewitter besser gefangen, aber ich war auch so zufrieden. 

Jetzt muß ich mein Gerät aufräumen und eine Rute mit einer neuen Grundmontage versehen...


----------



## inextremo6 (19. April 2020)

So wollte mich auch mal wieder melden.Da ich im Moment viel Zeit habe, war ich letzte Woche 4 mal los an meinem Hausgewässer in B.
In 4 Nächten gabs zusammen 8 Aale. Leider alle so zwischen 40-55 und spindeldünn. Aber ich bleibe meiner Devise treu.
Kein Aal unter 60 wird mitgenommen. Gefangen alle auf Wurm ,meist nach 0 Uhr. Bilder gibt es später mal,wenn meine Zielgrösse erreicht ist. Sitz jetzt auch wieder mit voll den Ostwind im Gesicht. Hoffe kann heute mein 1.es Bild einstellen. Gruss an alle die auch am Wasser sitzen.


----------



## daci7 (20. April 2020)

Am  Niederrhein läuft der Aal richtig gut.
Nachdem ich in den letzten Tagen so viele, teilweise pervers gute, Fangmeldungen von Kollegen reingekommen habe, habe ich heute tatsächlich ein kleines Angelfenster genehmigt bekommen.
Ich war von 9 bis halb 12 am Wasser und gebissen hat es eigendlich nur von Viertel nach 9 bis halb 11 - deckt sich auch mit den Erfahrungen von anderen am Rhein zur Zeit.
Alle Fische hab ich direkt vor der Steinpackung gefangen - brachiale Bisse wie im Rhein üblich und dann rauskurbeln ohne Kompromisse.
Insgesamt hab ich 11 Stück gefangen und davon 7 ü60.
In den letzen Jahren läufts hier kontinuierlich besser mit den Schlangen!

Ps: ich kann mein Eimerbild vom Handy offensichtlich nicht anhängen weil zu groß- ich reiche das morgen nach ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. April 2020)

Dann mal aber ein ganz, ganz Fettes Petri an daci7 sowie auch an 
inextremo...

@daci7:
Darf ich mal fragen ob du die an gerader Strecke oder in Buhnenfeld vor der steinpackung gefangen hast??? Nochmal Glückwunsch...

Ich war auch am DEK heute... ganz auf chilling mit ein Kumpel... heute mal mit zwei Ruten auf Grund und Tauwurm... gegen elf ein richtig guten Biss bekommen, Anschlag und sitzt... da war nichts mit hochkurbeln, ich musste den hochpumpen... hatte den gut im Drill aber als der an der Oberfläche war, ist leider der Haken irgendwie ausgeschlitzt...Köder waren zwei Tauwürmer am Vierer hacken...
habe mich voll geärgert, das war schon ein guter... im Endeffekt sehe ich den Fehler im nachhinein irgendwie bei mir, man könnte jetzt auch drüber diskutieren... ich fasse es kurz: zwei dicke tauis gebündelt am vierer Haken ist schon ein Häppchen... Rute stand im Ständer auf etwa 10 Uhr, Bremse zu... Biss, Rute sofort krumm, ganz vorne gehakt und beim schlängeln an der Oberfläche auageschlitzt... hatte einfach keine Zeit den Köder tiefer aufzunehmen... 
aber alles gut, der Aal hat seine Chance genutzt und ich dazu gelernt... vielleicht werde ich durch die Erfahrung in der Zukunft auch mehr fangen... werde meine grundangelei auf Aal jetzt etwas mehr perfektionieren ...so, dass in der Zukunft der Aal auch Schnur ohne Widerstand nehmen kann... vielleicht bekomme ich Dadurch auch die Aale, die durch den Widerstand mein Köder öfters ignoriert haben... man hat es ja nicht selten nur ein kurzer Biss und das war’s, gerade wenn die vorsichtig beißen....

Jetzt aber ab ins Bett....


----------



## daci7 (20. April 2020)

Hier jetzt hoffentlich das Knäuel-Bild.
@Drillsucht69 wir saßen auf gerader Strecke in der steinpackung - Stuhl eingeklemmt und ruten zwischen die Steine. Gefischt wurde mit 150g blei direkt am Fuß der packung.


----------



## phirania (20. April 2020)

daci7 schrieb:


> Hier jetzt hoffentlich das Knäuel-Bild.
> @Drillsucht69 wir saßen auf gerader Strecke in der steinpackung - Stuhl eingeklemmt und ruten zwischen die Steine. Gefischt wurde mit 150g blei direkt am Fuß der packung.
> Anhang anzeigen 343555


Dickes Petri-


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. April 2020)

@daci7 

Dickes Petri zum Eimer voll Schleim. Das sind Mengen die ich auch bei uns nur äußerst selten erlebe in den letzten Jahren. Da biste ja 
in ein paar Ansitzen durch mit dem Jahresvorrat an Schlangen  

@Drillsucht69 
Schade, aber so ist es halt manchmal. Beim nächsten mal gewinnt dann wieder der Angler.


----------



## daci7 (20. April 2020)

Mein Jahresvorrat wäre tatsächlich mit 2-3 solchen ansitzen abgedeckt- viel häufiger werd ich dieses Jahr eh nicht raus kommen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. April 2020)

Fette Beute daci7 !!!
Da zieh ich mein Hut.........
Ist dir voll gegönnt, gerade in den Zeiten wenn man nicht kann wie man gerne wollte...
Von den Adrenalinschub kannste ein paar Tage zerren....
Geh mal von aus, alle auf Tauwurm oder??? Halben oder ganzen???
Und nochmal besten Dank für die ok Antwort, manche machen da ein Geheimnis raus...

@ Aalzheimer:
Danke für dein Mitleid, grins...
Ist halt einfach so... aber etwas ärgerlich nach der langen Durststrecke ...


----------



## Aalhunter33 (20. April 2020)

@ daci7
Neidvolles Petri ...........Mein 1. Ansitz am Fr. brachte 0 nix........(3 Ruten Bima)
Na mal schauen was heute abend so geht.
Taui & Bima,,,Köfi dürfen wir bei uns noch nicht.


----------



## daci7 (20. April 2020)

Alle auf Tauwurm - Fischchen fische ich nicht wenn die Zander laichen. Der Beifang wäre dort fast garantiert. Und grundeln waren keine dabei  (zu viel strömungsdruck?!), von daher ist Wurm ganz gut gewesen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. April 2020)

@daci7 

Grüß´ Dich , auf der Seite der Rheinfischereigenossenschaft wird dringend davon abgeraten, Aal aus dem Rhein zu verspeisen ,

da Dieser Zitat sinngemäß : "sehr hoch" mit Dioxin etc. belastet sei.

Die Grenzwerte wurden "erheblich" überschritten.

Ich für meinen Teil habe das Angeln auf Aal am Rhein ( liegt bei mir vor der Haustüre) schon seit Jahren komplett eingestellt.

Ich weiß , dass es am Rhein extrem gute Fänge damals und Jetzt immer gegeben hat und der Fang von Aal praktisch hervorragend klappt.

Der Bestand wird durch Besatz noch zusätzlich erhöht, da die Aale als Biowaffe gegen die Grundelinvasion "gebraucht" bzw. genutzt werden.

Aber Aal aus dem Rhein zu essen, davon wird aus Gründen des Verbraucherschutzes dringend abgeraten.

Keine Kritik, nur Info !

R.S.


----------



## daci7 (20. April 2020)

Weiß ich  bei meinem Konsum ist dat allerdings nicht sonderlich dramatisch. Trotzdem danke!

PS: gibt ja fast keine Fliesgewässer mehr wo man Unmengen Aal guten Gewissens essen könnte, leider ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. April 2020)

daci7 schrieb:


> wo man Unmengen Aal guten Gewissens essen könnte, leider ...



Wofür Dir Dein Magen-Darmtrakt aber unabhängig von irgendwelchen Belastungen auch 
sehr Dankbar sein wird


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. April 2020)

Bei mir ist der Knoten heute endlich mal geplatzt...es gab heute vier Stück am DEK...gestern den Dicken noch verloren und heute schön wiedergeholt... zwei gute durften mit und zwei schwimmen wieder... hatte gegen elf und eins zwei Phasen von je halbe Stunde etwa...hatte bis kurz vor zwei gemacht...alle auf Grund mit jeweils zwei Tauwürmer am Zweier Haken gebündelt...Grundeln haben mich ab etwa halb zehn in Ruhe gelassen...es war schon mühsam den ganzen Trip auf der Packung zu verbringen... Kumpel der mit war hat auch noch ein gefangen, ist aber vor zwölf abgehauen...


----------



## zokker (21. April 2020)

Fettes Petri Thomas, täuscht das oder hat der eine schon ü 80.
Petri auch an alle Anderen besonders an* Eimer voll-dace7.*

ich komme zur Zeit nicht aufs Wasser, viel zu tun.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. April 2020)

Sauber Thomas. Das sind doch schon zwei sehr amtliche Schlangen.
Ich habe auch schon wieder Entzugserscheinungen. Aber dieser Scheiß Wind, welcher gestern Abend und auch heute
noch eher einem Sturm gleicht. Aber mal schauen, vielleicht gehe ich heute Abend mal kurz spekulieren.


----------



## wolf710 (21. April 2020)

Komme was verspätet aber lieber zu spät als garnicht lol. Für 2,5 Std auf der schnelle den ü 80 aal gefangen gestern.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. April 2020)

Besten Dank für die Petris ... 

@ zoKker:
Der gehört schon zu der besseren Kategorie die ich rauszaubern konnte... Vatern hat den schon leider aufs Eis gelegt...um die 80 rum war der auf jeden Fall und richtig dick zu meiner Überraschung, wo ich selbst gestaunt habe und gestern richtig mal Adrenalin tanken konnte... werde bei auftauen den mal richtig vermessen...
Habe gerade noch den Deckel vom Eimer hier liegen und fotografiert und ein Foto von gestern angefügt zur Orientierung. 

@ Aalzheimer:
hatte auch Befürchtung wegen den Sturm, hatte mir aber ne Stelle mit richtig hohen Hang Im Rücken ausgesucht nicht weit entfernt von der Stelle Tag zuvor... du weißt wo ich etwa angel, da hat der Kanal viele Kurven ... ich gehe heute nochmal, vielleicht hat der stürmische Wind mir die Fische gebracht, grins...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. April 2020)

Bilder...


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. April 2020)

Was den meisten das Eimerbild, ist dem Wolf das Balkon Foto  
Petri zur schönen "Schnellschlange"


----------



## wolf710 (21. April 2020)

Jo das nächste ist ein Eimer bild lol.


----------



## inextremo6 (21. April 2020)

Gratulation Wolf,dachte schon du hast dein Bild vom vorigen Jahr kopiert,aber der Anzug ist neu.


----------



## zokker (21. April 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Bilder...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja ja, der hat ü 80, die selbe Eimergröße benutze ich auch. 

... sollen die besten Aaleimer sein ...

Fettes Petri auch an Wolf710. Ü80 ist schon kapital.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. April 2020)

Heute ein 55er etwa, sonst absolut keine einzige Bewegung in der Rutenspitze.... gleiche Bedingungen und Spot wie gestern, hatte mir doch etwas mehr erhofft... selbst der hat sich nur ganz kurz mit ein ganz leichten zucken in der spitze bemerkbar gemacht, Köder aufgenommen und abgelegt...etwa 10 min nach dem Biss bei Köderkontrolle hang da plötzlich am anderen Ende etwas...
Jetzt mal ein paar Tage Pause...
Allen viel Erfolg die ans Wasser schaffen!!!


----------



## BerndH (22. April 2020)

@Drillsucht69 

Vielleicht hättest du ne andere Stelle versuchen sollen. 
Ich bin der Meinung das die Aale im Frühjahr noch nicht so wanderfreudig sind. 
Und die guten standfische hast du ja schon erwischt


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. April 2020)

Bei mir war es gestern Abend ähnlich. Auch wenn ich zuerst den Verlust einer wahrscheinlichen Monsterschlange zu verschmerzen hatte. Nach  dem Biss habe ich den Fisch kurz angehoben bekommen, danach ging es nur rapide runter mit Rutenspitze. Eindeutig ein Aal. Nach kurzem Drill mit zugestellter Bremse hat sich dann das 0,30mm Vorfach mit einem Knall verabschiedet. Habe noch nicht oft solche Gegenwehr mit der sicheren Identifizierung als Aal gespürt. Aber so ist es halt. Dann gegen 23:00 Uhr zwei Bisse,. 1x55, 1x Winzling und dann war der Zauber bis 00:00 Uhr auch wieder vorbei. Bild habe ich diesmal vergessen. Morgen geht´s weiter


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. April 2020)

BerndH schrieb:


> @Drillsucht69
> 
> Vielleicht hättest du ne andere Stelle versuchen sollen.
> Ich bin der Meinung das die Aale im Frühjahr noch nicht so wanderfreudig sind.
> Und die guten standfische hast du ja schon erwischt



als Alibi könnte man es gelten lassen, grins...
Aber da habe ich zu wenig Erfahrung drin, ob was wahres dran ist..
Man kann es auch schlecht nachvollziehen...
Mein Alibi für gestern ist schlechte Tauwürmer gewesen... die hingen nach 5 min im Wasser wie ein Lappen 
hängend nur im Hakenbogen völlig ausgelaugt und unattraktiv ohne Bewegung... frisch geliefert gekauft, kräftig und knackig aber nach fünf Minuten wie ein Stück Klopapier, dass hat mich am meisten geärgert neben der beisslaune der Fische. 
Alles gut, grins !!! Eigentlich lege ich mit den einen von gestern voll im Schnitt...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. April 2020)

@ Aalzheimer:
Petri meinerseits !!!
Schade für die Monsterschlange....
Ist ärgerlich aber mein guter ausgeschlitzter von vor drei Tagen hat mich richtig motiviert und Tag darauf hatte ich mein besten Tag in der noch frühen Saison erwischt... ohne den Kontakt wäre ich am nächsten Tag nicht gegangen...Sehe das mal positiv, mich motiviert sowas...
Jetzt mal was anderes:
Wie  halterst du deine Tauwürmer, werden die auch gefüttert oder ähnliches damit die schön fit sind??? Habe die Schnauze voll nach gestrigen Tag und auch nicht das erste mal, will jetzt auch eigene...
Es gibt nichts schlimmeres wenn man sich über  Köder ärgern muss beim angeln...
Bei mir juckts schon wieder, aber heute geh ich nicht...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. April 2020)

Tipps zu Tauwürmern natürlich auch von allen anderen beteiligten die damit rumhantieren...
Danke, habe keine Erfahrung damit...


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. April 2020)

Petri zu allen Schlangen, besonders zu den verlorenen und den von Wolf, er hat bis jetzt einwandfrei den größten! 
Ich hab erst einmal einen Ü-80 Aal gefangen.... Einige von euch können ja schon den Räucherofen anheizen! 

Was für Gerät verwendet ihr? Bei mir sind es zum einen 2 Aalruten in 2,70m und mit 80gr Wg. Dazu 4000er Penn FIERCE II mit Freilauf und 40er Mono. 
Für das Angeln auf die wahren Wasserschlangen nehme ich 2 Ruten von 2,75 und 3m mit Wg von 180 und bis 150gr. Als Rollen die Spinfisher VI von Penn und ne 5000er Daiwa BG.
Schnur 0,30er bis 0,38er gefl. 

Für beide nehme ich nur kleine Köfis, die ich auf 15kg-Kevlarvorfächer am 2er bis 4er kurzschenkligen Haken anbiete. 

Bügel ist offen und die Schnur ist unter ein Gummi am Handteil durchgezogen. Der Aal kann sie herausziehen, aber die Strömung nicht.


----------



## vonda1909 (22. April 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Knoten heute endlich mal geplatzt...es gab heute vier Stück am DEK...gestern den Dicken noch verloren und heute schön wiedergeholt... zwei gute durften mit und zwei schwimmen wieder... hatte gegen elf und eins zwei Phasen von je halbe Stunde etwa...hatte bis kurz vor zwei gemacht...alle auf Grund mit jeweils zwei Tauwürmer am Zweier Haken gebündelt...Grundeln haben mich ab etwa halb zehn in Ruhe gelassen...es war schon mühsam den ganzen Trip auf der Packung zu verbringen... Kumpel der mit war hat auch noch ein gefangen, ist aber vor zwölf abgehauen...


Thomas ein Petri von mir


----------



## inextremo6 (22. April 2020)

Chief B.  Halte ich personlich für überdimensioniert ,aber ich angel auch nur im See, aber auch im Kraut oder  langsam fließenden Flüssen..Mit dem 2ten Gerät kannst Du schon Conger angeln oder Heilbutt in Norwegen. Im See 30er Mono, die hat mir  nicht einmal ein Meteraal gesprengt,Aber wie gesagr eben im See vom Boot aus mit 3,30er bis 4.20er Ruten zur idealen Führung, ist ungewöhnlich ,aber effektiv .Verloren habe ich schon viele,aber es lag nicht an der Schnur eher an meine Faulheit das Vorfach zu wechseln , Kescher nicht ausgeklappt und...l.Kennt bestimmt jeder ,hm geht noch ,wird schon halten.
Morgen gehts erstmakig diese Saison  über Nacht mit  dem Boot raus,bin gespannt


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. April 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Thomas ein Petri von mir



Danke Ralf...
Ich hoffe dir geht es gut...


----------



## daci7 (23. April 2020)

Im Altarm fische ich zwei Floatruten mit 3,6m/45g WG, 28er Schnur, etwas stärkeres Vorfach und 2er bis 8er Haken unter der 3g Pose - je nach Fischlaune und Köder.
Im Rhein 3,6m/180g WG Ruten mit 20er Geflochtener und min 35er Vorfach, 150g Blei mit einfacher Durchlaufmontage und 2/0er bis 4er Haken.
Alternativ will ich demnächst öfter mal die Stellfischruten auspacken - stell mir das IN der Steinpackung aber recht kompliziert vor.
Mal sehen 
Groetjes


----------



## Justsu (23. April 2020)

Wenn ich denn (hoffentlich) dieses Jahr nach Jahren mal wieder zum Aalangeln komme, werden wieder die alten Teleknüppel rausgeholt. Eine Bunte Mischung aus Ruten zwischen 3,00m und 4,20m, mit Wurfgewichten von -50g bis -100g, neue 30er Monofilschnur ist im letzten Jahr draufgekommen, gefischt wird das ganze mit Posen von 3-8g Tragkraft. Meiner Erfahrung nach auch für große Aale absolut ausreichend. Allerdings habe ich auch keine Steinpackungen oder sonstige "gefährliche" Hindernisse im Wasser.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## jkc (23. April 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Tipps zu Tauwürmern natürlich auch von allen anderen beteiligten die damit rumhantieren...
> Danke, habe keine Erfahrung damit...




Das beste ist meiner Meinung nach feuchtes Moos, darin werden die Viecher so richtig schön knackig. Und dann nur in den Keller, nicht in den Kühlschrank.
Das Moos richtig gut wässern und dann mit den Händen ausdrücken.
Keine halben Würmer dazu und tote am besten täglich aussortieren.

Grüße JK


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. April 2020)

Hi Thomas,

hatte mich da auch schon früher zu geäußert. Im Normalfall suche ich meine Würmer selber. Das ist natürlich aktuell schwierig wegen der Trockenheit, zehre aber aktuell noch von meinem Vorrat aus einigen feuchten Frühjahrsnächten und der Laubwurmsuche. Verwende aber generell Köderboxen (habe große von Fox, spielt aber glaube ich keine Rolle). Diese werden mit Mutterboden vom Gewässer befüllt und befeuchtet. Dann kommen pro Box maximal 30 Würmer rein und ein bisschen feuchte Zeitung oben drauf. Dann kommen Sie in meinen eigenen Bier- und Angelköderkühlschrank (Das Bier ist wichtig, nicht für die Würmer, aber für den Angler). Hälterung über Wochen eigentlich kein Problem. Genauso hältere ich auch die Würmer welche ich kaufe(n muss), oder Laubwürmer. Nur das umsetzen von DB von deren Krümelzeug in anderen Boden ist nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Nunez (23. April 2020)

Ich will mich auch diesem Thema hier anschließen.

Ich war jetzt zwei mal an meinem Hausgewässer dem Hadlener Kanal auf Aal. Wassertemperatur war bei geschätzten 8-11 Grad. Trotz der bitterkalten Nacht ( Temperaturen um die 2 Grad) und kurzem Beissfenster gab es ordentlich Fisch. Zwei Aale und drei Brassen. Die Aale gab es am nächsten Abend gerillt und in der Pfanne, übrigens Aale schmecken gegrillt fabelhaft !
Der zweite Ansitz war wieder am Kanal jedoch weiter oben Richtung Nordsee, mit kälterem Wasser. Bisse kamen fast ausschließlich  vor unseren Füßen auf Pose mit Dendro-Bündel und  Das  Beissfenster war  ziemlich zeitgleich und Bisse gab es auch ordentlich, jedoch gab es nur einen Maßigen Aal. Insgesamt waren es Drei Aale von denen zwei Schnürsenkel waren.

zickig sind sie, auf der Grundrute mit Aalglocke liefen sie nicht gut, sie bissen zwar aber ließen schnell los, so klingelte die Aalglocke nur zaghaft und schließlich nicht mehr. Feine Posen und kleine Köder sind bei uns momentan das Maß der Dinge.

für mich startet dieses Jahr meine erste Aal-Saison und ich bin schon ganz gespannt auf die heftigen Bisse im Hochsommer!

bleibt gesund und Petri !


----------



## yukonjack (23. April 2020)

Die Tauwürmer die wir jetzt kaufen sind noch vom letzten Jahr(Vermutung). Ich selber habe noch welche vom letzten Okt., gehältert wie jkc beschrieben hat. Die sind in besserer Kondition wie die jetzt gekauften. Frische Kanadische werden wir erst ab Mitte des Jahres wieder bekommen. (im gefrorenen Boden lässt es sich  schlecht buddeln).


----------



## daci7 (23. April 2020)

Ich sammel auch selbst, wenn es geht. Dann kommen die Würmer wie @jkc  schrieb in feuchtes Moos und ins Gemüsefach vom Angel- und Bierkühlschrank.
Die halten locker ein paar Monate aus und sind topfit beim Einsatz!


----------



## tob_wilson (23. April 2020)

Servus Aalfreunde, 
hab ne kleine Frage: 
Am kommenden WE, will ich es auch mal wissen und probiere meinen ersten Aal zu überlisten, die Strecke die ich befische ist bekannt für Aale(Donau unterhalb Passau). Da hier ja jemand immer in Vilshofen fischt, wird er die Strecke eventuell kennen. 

Wann sollte ich loslegen ab 18 Uhr bis Mitternacht? Welchen Köder kleine Lauben? Fischfetzen? oder Tauwurm?


----------



## Nunez (23. April 2020)

Ich kenne zwar dein Gewässer nicht aber von dem was ich so gehört habe lohnt es sich meist nicht  später als 2 Uhr. Im Frühjahr nehmen Aale  meist eher kleinere Köder, halber Tauwurm, Dendro-Bündel. Aber Versuch macht klug.  Stelle so viele Ruten auf wie erlaubt und teste dich durch ! Das gilt auch für die Uhrzeit.  Wenn um 2 dich eine Beissphase kommt packt natürlich keiner ein .  Merke dir die
Beizeiten und schau ob es beim nächsten mal die selbe Zeit ist


----------



## Nunez (23. April 2020)

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Servus Aalfreunde,
> hab ne kleine Frage:
> Am kommenden WE, will ich es auch mal wissen und probiere meinen ersten Aal zu überlisten, die Strecke die ich befische ist bekannt für Aale(Donau unterhalb Passau). Da hier ja jemand immer in Vilshofen fischt, wird er die Strecke eventuell kennen.
> 
> Wann sollte ich loslegen ab 18 Uhr bis Mitternacht? Welchen Köder kleine Lauben? Fischfetzen? oder Tauwurm?


----------



## magi (23. April 2020)

Ich habe ebenfalls gute Erfahrung mit Moos, darunter einer Schicht feuchtes braunes Laub (am besten das der Obstbäume) und abschließend etwas Erde auf dem Boden der Köderbox gemacht. Gerade die Kombination aus feuchtem Moos und den Laubresten macht die Würmer richtig agil. Nutze ich seit Jahren, nachdem der Aufbau in dem Blinker Sonderheft "Köder" beschrieben wurde und finde das wesentlich besser als die 0815 Zeitungspampe - wenn ich denn mal Würmer brauche.


----------



## Justsu (23. April 2020)

Ich bin ja erstaunt, dass der kombinierte Angel-/Bierkühlschrank offensichtlich sehr verbreitet ist - ich hab' nämlich auch einen!  
Allerdings ist meist wegen dem vielen (Karpfen-)futter nicht genug Platz für aureichende Mengen Bier - aber bevor ich Köder/Futter ausräume trinke ich dann halt warmes Bier - wie handhabt ihr das so?

Vielleicht sollten wir noch einen Thread aufmachen: "Zeigt her Eure Angel/Bierkühlschränke!" 

Sorry für Offtopic!

Zum Thema: Tauwürmer habe ich in der Vergangenheit entweder frisch gekauft oder frisch gesammelt... Ich finde der Aufwand des Langzeithälterns (füttern, absammeln von Toten, etc.) lohnt sich nicht wirklich, wenn man nicht ständig angeln geht... und 4-6 Wochen halten die Würmer bei mir im kalten (2-3 Grad) Kühlschrank in einer kleinen Köderdose mit etwas leicht feuchtem Gras und/oder Moos auch problemlos.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## phobos (23. April 2020)

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Servus Aalfreunde,
> hab ne kleine Frage:
> Am kommenden WE, will ich es auch mal wissen und probiere meinen ersten Aal zu überlisten, die Strecke die ich befische ist bekannt für Aale(Donau unterhalb Passau). Da hier ja jemand immer in Vilshofen fischt, wird er die Strecke eventuell kennen.
> 
> Wann sollte ich loslegen ab 18 Uhr bis Mitternacht? Welchen Köder kleine Lauben? Fischfetzen? oder Tauwurm?




Tendenziell halte ich es noch für zu kalt. War bis jetzt 4mal, 3 mal war so gar nichts los. 1x gab es ein kurzes Beisfenster von ner halben Stunde. Aal hab ich vor der Dämmerung noch nie einen erwischt. Hier kommen die eher sehr spät. Die meisten ab 23:00 Uhr.
Sofern erlaubt wegen Raubfischschonzeit, ist bei mir mittlerweile Grundel der liebste Köder.


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. April 2020)

So, der erste Ü60 Aal des Abends schlängelt sich im Eimer....und Nr. 2..
Es läuft!  Kein Wunder, bei der dunklen Neumondnacht... 

Hab noch 2 Köfis...


----------



## Zmann (23. April 2020)

Petri in die Runde,da ist ja schon gut gefangen wurden.
Ich habe heute meinen 4ten Ansitz erfolgreich beendet die ersten drei Ansitze verliefen noch ohne Biss aber heute kamen sehr zaghafte Bisse und einen konnte ich verwandeln,so kann es weiter gehen!
Statt dem Eimer,ist es nur ein Brettbild geworden(Schande über mein Haupt)
75cm und schön dick!


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. April 2020)

Nicht schlecht, Ü70! Petri! 

Hier mal meine beiden Schleicher, 59 und 64cm:


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. April 2020)

Fettes Petri den Fängern!!!
Besten Dank an alle für die Tipps zu den Tauwürmern ...
Ich war auch heute, allerdings ohne Eimer unterwegs nur mit ganz leichtem Gepäck... Habe vier Stück erwischt und noch einige Bisse gehabt...So langsam fuchse ich mich aber sicher rein...mal schauen wenn’s gut läuft kann der Zander warten... das Aalangeln macht mir auch viel Spaß... 
Alle auf zwei Tauwürmer mit der Grundangel... 
Hier trotz ohne Eimer ein Foto von den ersten beiden...


----------



## zokker (24. April 2020)

Das sieht doch richtig toll aus bei euch. 
Fettes Petri an alle Fänger.


----------



## daci7 (24. April 2020)

So langsam nimmt das hier Fahrt auf - Petri an alle Fänger! Ich werd heut Abend den ersten Räucherofen in diesem Jahr starten! =)


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. April 2020)

Bei war das Beißfenster so um 21.45 bis 22.15. Danach ging gar nichts mehr. Habe um 1.00 eingepackt, ist auch ziemlich kalt geworden. 

Heute Abend ziehe ich wieder los.... Mal schauen, ob Länge und Anzahl der Schlängler von gestern noch zu überbieten sind....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, Ü70! Petri!
> 
> Hier mal meine beiden Schleicher, 59 und 64cm



Petri! Beide in der Zenn gefangen?


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. April 2020)

Danke! Yo, alles Zenn-Aale!


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. April 2020)

Petri Euch allen. Da sind ja ein paar feine Dinger raus gekommen  .

Bei mir war es gestern vom Beißverhalten eher ruhig. Sehr geringe freqenz und wenn dann auch vorsichtig. Hatte noch einen Arbeitskollegen mit, der nach 30 Jahren Pause Blut geleckt hat. Die erste Zeit war ich also gut beschäftigt mit erklären und helfen. 

Konnte bis halb eins zwei Schlangen erwischen, beides keine Riesen, aber so um die Mitte 50 sollten Sie liegen. Beim einpacken hat mein Kollege dann noch seinen ersten gefangen. War ganz Happy, auch wenn es noch ein Schlänglein war, aber mit völlig unbekannter Methode zum Erfolg. 






Und Besuch hatten wir auch..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Danke! Yo, alles Zenn-Aale!



Cool. Mein Zenn-Abschnitt ist wegen Forellenbesatz noch bis zum 3.5. gesperrt, dann greife ich wieder an. An der Zenn finde ich ja auch den Beifang sehr attraktiv. Meine größte Schleie hatte voriges Jahr 52cm, mein größter Karpfen 11kg. Und gelegentlich gibts mal einen Barsch-Moppel.


----------



## wolf710 (24. April 2020)

Gestern für 4 Std los, 70 cm aal.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. April 2020)

Petri, und Beileid auch an den (die) Verstorbenen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. April 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Cool. Mein Zenn-Abschnitt ist wegen Forellenbesatz noch bis zum 3.5. gesperrt, dann greife ich wieder an. An der Zenn finde ich ja auch den Beifang sehr attraktiv. Meine größte Schleie hatte voriges Jahr 52cm, mein größter Karpfen 11kg. Und gelegentlich gibts mal einen Barsch-Moppel.



Ja, Karpfen  gibt's in der Zenn, das sind wahre Monster! Habe Im letzten Jahr beim Nachtangeln einen Gründling ausgelegt, für Aal und Wels. 

Hatte dann einen Hammerbiß, dachte sofort an einen starken Wels! 
Als ich den Fisch dann aber sah, entpuppte der sich dann als Spiegler mit 66cm und ca. 20 Pfd.! 
Der Fluß war an der Stelle sehr seicht, vielleicht nur 40cm Wassertiefe... 

Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Würdet ihr an einem Flußabschnitt auf Aal angeln, der Sandgrund hat und höchstens 30-40 cm tief ist?


----------



## harbec (24. April 2020)

... allen Aalfängern ein dickes Petri!
Ich greife heute Abend an. Das Wasser hat 15 Grad!


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. April 2020)

harbec schrieb:


> ... allen Aalfängern ein dickes Petri!
> Ich greife heute Abend an. Das Wasser hat 15 Grad!




Dann mal viel Petri Hartmut.

@Chief Brolly 
Die Frage ist ohne Gewässerkenntnis schwierig zu beantworten. Ich habe schon in Rinnsalen Aale gefangen, die vielleicht 15-20cm Wassertiefe hatten.
Wenn es Aalbestand gibt, kann das sicherlich funktionieren.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. April 2020)

Hatte gestern mit leichten 20g Bleien einfach auf Grund geangelt... Weil momentan für mich am erfolgreichsten...Hatte noch mindestens acht weitere gute Fehlbisse... Für heute mal schwerere Bleie und andere Haken besorgt... mal gucken ob die sich heute von allein haken... angeln standen auseinander, konnte nicht immer sofort reagieren... zumal die gestern ganz vorsichtig gebissen haben und alle waren ganz vorne gehakt... ansonsten werde ich an anderer bissanzeige tüfteln ohne Widerstand und mehr Zeit für die Köderaufnahme ... mal gucken was angenehmer zu angeln ist und mehr Erfolg bringt... Auch am Köder arbeiten bringt Erfolg wenn die spitz beißen...
Ich fände es cool wenn nicht nur Eimerbilder sondern auch ausgefuchste Montagen, Tricks, etc. hier gepostet werden, gerade wenn die ganz zickig beißen...

Allen viel Erfolg am Wasser ........


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. April 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich fände es cool wenn nicht nur Eimerbilder sondern auch ausgefuchste Montagen, Tricks, etc. hier gepostet werden, gerade wenn die ganz zickig beißen...



Ausgefuchste Montagen und Aal ... hm.
Das Ausgefuchsteste was ich auf Aal zu bieten hab, ist das Tiroler Hölzl


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. April 2020)

@Drillsucht69 

wenn die Grundmontage bei Euch gut läuft, und die Aale vorsichtig sind, wieso nicht mit freier Leine unterm Gummi und z.B. Bisanzeiger. Ist natürlich auch davon abhängig wie stark die Wechselströmung bei Dir ist. Ist ja einiges an Schleusen auf der Höhe.

Die Bereiche bei mir in direkter Nähe vom DEK, die ich gerne befische, sind nicht einmal ansatzweise mit der Grundnangel zu befischen, da alles neue
Strecken. Die Steinpackungen würden die Montagen jedes mal wegschnappen. Wenn ich bei uns im MLK mal auf Grund fische, dann mit der Feeder, kleinen Ködern und kleinen Haken, dann erfolgt eigentlich immer der Selbsthakeffekt. Aber auch das klappt sehr gut. 
Grundsätzlich finde ich die Posenfischerei, fein ausjustiert und sehr genau ausgelotet jedoch immer ansprechender, da einfach spannender. Aber aggressive Bisse sind das im Moment wirklich nicht. Fischt Du denn hinter der Packung bzw. Kanalmitte?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. April 2020)

Einfach etwa 1/3 also kurz vor Mitte...
Versuche immer nah an der Packung zu bleiben aber gestern sofort vier Abrisse weil ich an einer unbekannten Stelle geangelt habe. Habe gestern nach kleinen Zupfern immer etwas Schnur gegeben und das zwei drei mal immer dann habe ich die gekriegt...  ist die Schnur stramm ignorieren die mein Köder. Lasse die Schnur auch nach dem Auswurf etwas durchhängen... die haben gestern oft gebissen aber ganz, ganz vorsichtig.... Alle ganz knapp gehakt und die Wurm immer zu 80% weggefressen... Kenne ich garnicht...ich werde mit der stellfischrute die Tage auch zu Werke gehen... muss mir aber stellen suchen wo die Packung nicht soweit hinaus ragt.... es ist nicht wirklich mein Ding mit drei Ruten nachts auf der Packung rum zu turnen... merke jetzt selber das nur die Ruten nach rechts und links ausgeworfen fängig waren und der Bereich der rutenständer nicht gut war...
für Schnur im Gummi waren die Bisse einfach zu schlapp gestern, mit der biberspitze wäre gestern mehr gegangen... ich hoffe heute läufts anders ab, vor allem müssen die erstmals beißen... Werde heute etwas mit dem Wurm am Haken nachjustieren und verschiedene Haken montieren, ich hoffe es hilft ein wenig...will mich etwas aufs Ohr legen, gleich gehts weiter und ich habe nur drei Stunden geschlafen...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. April 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ausgefuchste Montagen und Aal ... hm.
> Das Ausgefuchsteste was ich auf Aal zu bieten hab, ist das Tiroler Hölzl


Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es besser als grundblei ist... werde nächste Woche eine Rute damit bestücken... morgen geht es erstmal zum Rhein auf Aal, mal ein Versuch starten...


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. April 2020)

Tiroler Hölzl find ich prima! Ich angel damit im Main-Donau-Kanal als Endblei-Montage und Seitenarm (Helicopter-Rig). 
Hat im letzten Jahr auf Friedfisch gut funktioniert und man bekommt so gut wie nie Hänger! 
Nur auf Aal muß es sich noch beweisen...


----------



## ExoriLukas (25. April 2020)

.... so,endlich den ersten DEK-Aal 2020 in heimischen Gefilden gefangen. Ein kleiner mit gerade mal 45cm,gebissen um 22.15Uhr auf Tauwurmbündel mit einfacher Stipprute und 4er Wurmhaken mit Feststellpose. War knapp gehakt und konnte somit schnell wieder ins Wasser. Habe mich sehr gefreut, bin gegen 23 Uhr schon abgehauen, da es rattenkalt und ziemlich windig war ... war garnicht so einfach die Bisse zu erkennen. Mal kurz nebenbei, wie sieht ein "klassischer" Aalbiss an der Pose aus? Hatte heute mehrfach die Situation, dass die 3g Feststellpose schlagartig abtauchte, einige Sekunden unter Wasser war und dann ganz langsam wieder hochkam. Jedes Mal beim Anschlag ganz kurz Widerstand und dann war Ende ... Der Aal, den ich gefangen habe, hat sich ähnlich bemerkbar gemacht.

PS: Grundmontage mit Tiroler Hölzl hat bei mir in der Steinschüttung leider auch schon einige Hänger gebracht. Heute Abend auch wieder ....

In diesem Sinne .. gute Nacht und Petri Heil allen, die noch sitzen!


----------



## daci7 (25. April 2020)

Haut rein Leute- schmeckt richtig gut!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. April 2020)

Sehen lecker aus, kann die bis hierhin riechen, grins...
Kannst du mal kurz Temperatur und Zeitangabe durchgeben, will meine auch die Tage räuchern... ich mache es einfach nach Gefühl, so kann ich mich etwa orientieren...Man lernt nie aus...
Dann lass dir die mal schmecken, könnte jetzt auch so da rein beißen...

war heute auch unterwegs, kein Vergleich zu gestern... Gegen elf hatte ich eine Beissphase und konnte ein brauchbaren etwa 60 und ein untermassigen rauszaubern... gleiche Stelle wo gestern....Hatte insgesamt nur drei Bisse, also war nicht viel mit testen und probieren...


----------



## daci7 (25. April 2020)

Hier ebenfalls alles nach Gefühl- das Thermometer vom Schrank ist irgendwann vor 2 Jahren (?) verloren gegangen und ich vermisse es nicht so sehr.


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. April 2020)

ExoriLukas schrieb:


> .... Mal kurz nebenbei, wie sieht ein "klassischer" Aalbiss an der Pose aus? Hatte heute mehrfach die Situation, dass die 3g Feststellpose schlagartig abtauchte, einige Sekunden unter Wasser war und dann ganz langsam wieder hochkam. Jedes Mal beim Anschlag ganz kurz Widerstand und dann war Ende ... Der Aal, den ich gefangen habe, hat sich ähnlich bemerkbar gemacht....



Moin,
Du beschreibst EINE typische Variante für einen 100% Aalbiss , WENN es in dem Gewässer keine Krabben/Krebse gibt.

In diesem Fall muss man mit dem Anschlag ( sehr ) lange warten.

Das hatte ich im Stillgewässer regelmäßig , nach ca. 10Min. angezogen und es hing ein 80+ , gerade so vorne gehakt.

Früher kannst Du anhauen ( Wurm ) , wenn er zügig abzieht.

Auch, wenn der Fisch zwar auf der Stelle steht, aber das Knicklicht durch vertikale Bewegungen verrät, dass der Aal schluckt.

Viel Erfolg, das waren Aalbisse ( versuch mal kein Wurmbündel, sondern auf den Haken schieben und wenig durchstechen bzw. aufziehen )...

Petri !

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. April 2020)

daci7 schrieb:


> Haut rein Leute- schmeckt richtig gut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schmeckt gut, ja.

Die Schadstoffe ( Verzehrsempfehlung für Rheinaal ) sieht man nicht .

Wenn Du die Fische Anderen anbietest , solltest Du die Verzehrsempfehlung m.M. nach ansprechen , weil diese Menge ist ja nicht nur für den Fänger.

Ich hoffe, das wird mir nicht übel genommen , ist nicht böse gemeint.

R.S.


----------



## Chief Brolly (25. April 2020)

Schadstoffe hin oder her, man lebt schließlich nur einmal! 
Laßt euch die Aale schmecken, sehen voll lecker aus... 
Waren bestimmt lange und schwer erarbeitet..... 

Ich klink mich dann bis zum 1.Mai hier aus, weil seit heute unsere Gewässerstrecken bis dahin wegen Fischbesatz gesperrt sind. 
Ich hoffe, das dann noch genug Wasser im Fluß ist und ich dann auch Erfolgreich auf die Ü60 und Ü70 Schlängler bin. 

Werde bis dahin jeden Fangbericht von euch (neidisch) verfolgen! 

Euch allen bis dahin viel Petri Heil, guten Fang und fette Beute!!


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Schadstoffe hin oder her, man lebt schließlich nur einmal!
> Laßt euch die Aale schmecken, sehen voll lecker aus...
> Waren bestimmt lange und schwer erarbeitet.....



Es gibt eine VerzehrsWARNUNG , es sollte *kein einziger* Rheinaal gegessen werden.

Und hart erarbeitet kann man am Rhein vergessen , der Rhein hat einen sehr hohen Aalbestand , hatte seinerzeit am Abend schon 13 Stück, volle Eimer die Regel.

Was man persönlich macht, ist egal - aber wenn man diese Aale verschenkt oder an Dritte weitergibt , hat man eine *Pflicht*, das Problem wenigstens zu erwähnen !

So,

nun bitte mit Fängen weitermachen


----------



## schwerhoeriger (25. April 2020)

[

 - aber wenn man diese Aale verschenkt oder an Dritte weitergibt , hat man eine *Pflicht*, das Problem wenigstens zu erwähnen !

Mmh, auch der Schwiegermutti??????


----------



## inextremo6 (25. April 2020)

Allen Glückwunsch zu den Fängen
Darf mich jetzt auch endlich  einmal mit Foto melden.2 Nächte an meinem Heimatgewässer in B,mit meinem Sohn angesessen.
1.Nacht einen guten 80+nach langem Gezerre durch die Seerosen dann doch beim Keschern verloren. War auch der einzige Biss der ganzen Nacht.
Gestern von 20-1Uhr  an einer Schilfkante, insgesamt 9 Aale ,ab knapp 50-67 cm ,die 3 Größten mitgenommen 65,67 u67 cm. Alle auf Wurm. Wir hatten noch 4-5 Abrisse und unzählige Bisse,auf jeden Fall stressig und spannend.DIe Bisse kamen noch sehr vorsichtig, teilweise bloss abgetaucht o 1-3m gelaufen.Aber es wird!!! Mir fehlen  einfach vom Boot aus, bei mir zu Hause, die Gewässerkenntnisse.Dadurch die 1.Nacht im Arsch.Sah zwar die Pflanzen auf dem Echolot, aber nicht sichtbar als gigantisches Seerosenfeld.Läuft doch ganz gut an, in 6 Nächten 19 Aale,leider nur 3 über 60cm.Heute Abend geht's weiter.


----------



## harbec (25. April 2020)

... in Lübeck war gestern Abend alles tot am Wasser!
Sehr starker Wind aus West wehte ständig in Böen über das Wasser
und insgesamt war es sehr kalt.
Von 19.30-23.30 Uhr 1 nicht erkennbaren Biss, also eine Null-Nummer!


----------



## ExoriLukas (26. April 2020)

Moin ...

So, auch wieder zuhause.  

Ergebnis: 2 Aale, einen mit 50Cm und einen kleinen mit 38cm. Dieser schwimmt wieder. Die Beissaktivität der Aale hier bei mir ist m.E. enorm für diese Jahrszeit. Gestern bei steifem Wind und echter Kälte nachts mehrere Aalbisse gehabt und einen gefangen. Heute unzählige Bisse, oft kurze Gegenwehr und dann kam mir der Haken schon entgegengeflogen ... echt schade. Außerdem habe ich einige Fische in den Steinen zurückgelassen. Der 50iger Aal hatte sich auch kurz in die Steine gesetzt, habe aber Glück gehabt und mir ordentlich Druck nach oben befördert ... Einfach Wahsinn wie schnell die Schlängler in den Steinen festsitzen.

Gebissen haben sie heute auf selbstgesuchte Mistwürmer, die ich an einem 6er Haken als Bündel serviert habe mit Stipprute und Feststellpose.

Beisszeit zwischen 22.20 und 23.00 Uhr, danach wurde es ruhiger! Ziemlich frisch war es vorhin immer noch ...

Gruß,
Lukas


----------



## inextremo6 (26. April 2020)

Bei mir läuft es heute auch wieder normal. Kein Vergleich zu gestern.Bis jetzt 2 50er.naja vielleicht erbarmt sich ja noch ein größerer,der mit zu mir nach Hause darf. Zieh jetzt bis um 5 durch und morgen Pause, wenn nicht noch etwas kommt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. April 2020)

Petri den Fängern !!!
War heute das erste mal am Rhein auf Aal... absolute Nullnummer bis auf ein Schnürsenkel... viele Krabben, machte kein Spaß... Dafür hat das Bier umso besser geschmeckt...


----------



## börnie (26. April 2020)

...soooo schöne Aale ! Petri an alle Schlangenbändiger 
Ich kann in diesem Jahr wohl erst ab Anfang Mai in die Saison starten. 
Na ja, bis vorgestern hats hier Nachts auch noch gefroren. Die Hechte haben auch gerade erst abgelaicht. 
Schaun wir mal.


----------



## inextremo6 (26. April 2020)

Hey Börnie. Naja nächste Woche geht's bestimmt los.Heute Nacht gesamt 3 Aale,keiner über 60,also auch kein Bild.Leider platzen im Moment alle meine Wochentrips nach Mecklenburg,um die wahren Monsterschlangen zu fangen.Ferienhaus gebucht für 1 Woche abgesag
t. Am 15.5 wahrscheinlich das Gleiche für 1 Woche .Naja Einreise ist ja eh verboten.Hoffe das ich dieses Jahr überhaupt mal an die Seenplatte komme.Zur Zeit läuft es bei mir auch ganz gut,aber eher Masse statt Klasse. Und hier wohne ich, ist kein Urlaubsfeeling. Glückwunsch an alle Fänger


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. April 2020)

Nabend Männers und Petri allen Fängern. Schön zu lesen und zu sehen.

Ich war gestern abend auch los. Dieses Mal am MLK, und es war..
Die Goldrichtige Entscheidung. Habe einen wahren Sahneabend erlebt. Der Spot ist weit abgelegen und man muss weit laufen. Aber im letzten Jahr haben wir hier schon wahre Sternstunden erlebt. Also Gerödel Ran geschleppt und erst Mal gelotet. Dann Mal eine Stellfisch auf 8m gesetzt um zu schauen ob Grundeln auch da aktiv sind. Denn ganz vorne waren sie Griffig. Ein bisschen Gezuppel gab es, aber nichts wildes. Ich wollte gerade ein Knicklicht rein machen weil eh ein Schiff kam, da war die Pose weg. Sie stand kurz unter Wasser. Aber ich bin die Böschung runter und habe auf Höhe des Schiffs schnell angeschlagen, bevor zu viel Zug auf die Schnur kommt, und das trotz eines dicken Tauwurms. Mut wurde belohnt...


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. April 2020)

Das motivierte und Stellfischrute 2 und drei wurden gesetzt. Ich müsste nur 10 Minuten warten da ging die nächste Pose auf Tauchstation. Heraus kam ein schöner Mitsechsiger. Und weitere 15 Minuten später, es war noch keine 22:00 Uhr, sah es sah aus..


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. April 2020)

Regelmäßige Bisse hielten mich in Bewegung und bis halb zwölf konnte ich nochmal zulegen


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. April 2020)

Dann schlug auch mein Kumpel nach einen untermäßigen endlich zu, und er konnte einen schönen 70iger landen. Aber irgendwie war bei Ihm der Wurm drin. Denn während er noch einen Untermaßigen landen könnte, war ich in Dauerstress. Zwischendurch wurde auch die 1 Kg Marke geknackt


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. April 2020)

Das 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
ging Munter weiter und ich konnte mein Konto bis 02:15 auf 14 Aale anheben. Diese Jungs durften mit nach Hause


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. April 2020)

Ein denkwürdiger abend an einem sehr guten Aalgewässer. Wie ich @daci7  vorher schon schrieb, sind diese Stückzahlen auch bei uns nicht alltäglich. Auffällig war, das ich nur eine Rute mit Laubwürmer gefischt habe, die ich mir mühsam bei der Trockenheit zusammen gesucht habe. Und diese Rute alleine brachte 8 Aale. Euch einen schönen Sonntag. Nächste Woche geht's weiter. Meine beiden kleinen sind noch eine Woche zu Hause, bevor sie wieder zur Schule müssen. Das kann man mit Gleitzeit nochmal ausnutzen.


----------



## ExoriLukas (26. April 2020)

Petri Heil @ aalzheimer!

Starke Strecke ... 

Mal eine kurze Frage an die "Steinuferangler" unter uns: Was für Rutenhalter benutzt ihr für eure Stellfisch/Stippruten zum Aalangeln, wenn der Untergrund größtenteils aus dicken Steinen besteht?Ich habe die letzten Male ewig herumgedoktert, bis ich den Stellfischrutenhalter endlich sicher im Boden hatte.


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. April 2020)

@ExoriLukas

Am DEK ist das einfachste, beste und billigste einen Bank-Stick mit V-Auflage und Schnurführung (oder eben den Bissanzeiger) an der Gewässerkante ins Wasser in den Steinen zu platzieren. Die Rute schön flach über das Wasser justieren und hinten einen passenden Stein auf die Rute. Steht bombensicher auch bei Wind und ist überall am DEK anwendbar.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. April 2020)

Voll aber sowas von, voll ein Fettes Petri!!!!!!
Sauber Torsten, da hat’s mal wieder richtig geknallt !!!!!!


----------



## zokker (26. April 2020)

Fettes Petri Aalzheimer, das hat ja mal gelohnt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. April 2020)

ExoriLukas schrieb:


> Petri Heil @ aalzheimer!
> 
> Starke Strecke ...
> 
> Mal eine kurze Frage an die "Steinuferangler" unter uns: Was für Rutenhalter benutzt ihr für eure Stellfisch/Stippruten zum Aalangeln, wenn der Untergrund größtenteils aus dicken Steinen besteht?Ich habe die letzten Male ewig herumgedoktert, bis ich den Stellfischrutenhalter endlich sicher im Boden hatte.



Zwei höhenverstellbare Rutenhalter in  der gewünschte Position zwischen den Steinen ankern, ggf. mit weiteren Steinen gegen das wackeln umstellen... Rute drauf ablegen und an den hinteren Ständer Schnur mit Schlaufe in passender Länge hinten durch den Griff umlegen...
hier eine Skizze auf die schnelle...
Bei Gelegenheit mach ich mal ein Bild.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. April 2020)




----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. April 2020)

Schlaufe hinten ruhig größer machen, fällt bei Anhieb von alleine raus...
Kann man auch für die Grundrute verwenden, und ein Bissanzeiger in die Schnur einhängen...


----------



## börnie (27. April 2020)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Hey Börnie. Naja nächste Woche geht's bestimmt los.Heute Nacht gesamt 3 Aale,keiner über 60,also auch kein Bild.Leider platzen im Moment alle meine Wochentrips nach Mecklenburg,um die wahren Monsterschlangen zu fangen.Ferienhaus gebucht für 1 Woche abgesag
> t. Am 15.5 wahrscheinlich das Gleiche für 1 Woche .Naja Einreise ist ja eh verboten.Hoffe das ich dieses Jahr überhaupt mal an die Seenplatte komme.Zur Zeit läuft es bei mir auch ganz gut,aber eher Masse statt Klasse. Und hier wohne ich, ist kein Urlaubsfeeling. Glückwunsch an alle Fänger


...na dann erstmal Petri 
Ja leider haben wir wirklich verrückte Zeiten. Die nächste Polizeisperre steht keine 3 Min. von hier entfernt und fischt alles raus, was kein Meckpom-Kennzeichen hat. Auf dem Wasser ebenfalls. Irgendwie schlimm.
Auf den Seen ist es absolut mausetot. Kein einziges Touri-Boot, kein Wasserbus, nichts...irgendwie gespenstisch und man kommt sich manchmal vor, als sei die gesamte Menschheit plötzlich verschwunden.
Ich hoffe, der ganze Spuk ist schnell wieder vorbei.


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. April 2020)

Hui Männers. Vorm Wetter Umschwung schnell noch Mal ein paar Stunden ans Wasser. Wieder MLK aber andere Stelle. Es geht da weiter wo es Samstag aufgehört hat. Vier schöne ü60iger sind es bis jetzt


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. April 2020)

Mal die ersten beiden in besser


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. April 2020)

Habe noch bis viertel nach elf gesessen. Bis dahin waren 6 schöne Aale im Eimer und mir reichte es. So konnte ich auch noch ein bisschen schlafen
vor dem lästigen Arbeitstag


----------



## wolf710 (28. April 2020)

Die  Holunderblüte kann mich mal. Aal 82 cm 1100 g. Lol


----------



## wolf710 (28. April 2020)




----------



## Chief Brolly (28. April 2020)

Ein fettes Petri an euch! Aalzheimer, verbringst du ebensoviele Stunden in der Küche, wie am Wasser (Aale entscheiden, ausnehmen....)? 

Ich vakuumiere sie noch und friere sie ein, bis ich 12 Stück beisammen habe, dann lohnt sich erst das Räuchern bei mir. 
Die hast du ja schon in 3 Ansitzen zusammen..... 

Hat schon mal jemand Flußkrebsschwänze aus dem Supermarkt als Köder genommen und falls ja, wie waren damit auf Aal die Erfolge?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. April 2020)

Fettes Petri an die fleißigen Aakzauberer !!!

Ich war gestern auch mit Kumpel unterwegs, er drei und ich zwei...
Hatten auch ein gut genährten Raubaal von 79 und weiteren 70er dabei... Es war ne schön gesellige Runde...


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. April 2020)

@Chief Brolly

 . Natürlich. Auch das beansprucht Zeit. Gehört mit zum Hobby dazu und wird ebenso akribisch erledigt.
Neben den Angeln gehören das Grillen und das Räuchern auch zu meinen Freizeitbeschäftigungen. Habe mir mittlerweile
einen ganzen Fuhrpark an Veredlungsgeräten in verschiedenster Form angeschafft. Räucheröfen habe ich zwei Stück.
In den beiden kann ich hängend, einlagig, zusammen 160 Portionsforellen in einer Rutsche räuchern. Und dann kommen
für Familie, Nachbarn und Freunde ab uns zu auch mal ein paar Aale rein. Gibt ja nichts leckeres.

Experimente mit Krebsschwänzen, Garnelen oder ähnliches habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung. Ich baue da eher auf die Köder, die mich in den
letzten Jahren erfolgreich durch die Saison gebracht haben. Ich denke auch günstiger. Zudem würde ich die auch lieber selber essen, z.B. Gegrillt.

@Drillsucht69
Ward Ihr am DEK?


----------



## Chief Brolly (28. April 2020)

Zum Aalentschleimen habe ich noch eine Frage: Womit am besten? 
Die meisten (auch ich) verwenden dazu Salz. Oft sind damit 2 - 3 Vorgänge nötig, was sehr zeitintensiv ist. 

Um den Entschleimungsvorgang zu beschleunigen, grad bei mehreren Aalen, habe ich folgendes gehört: Mit Wasser verdünnten Salmiakgeist verwenden und um Aale gleichzeitig zu töten und zu Entschleimen, eine Ammoniaklösung dazu nehmen(15-20%).
Dazu die Aale in eine heile! Plastiktüte bzw. Eimer mit Deckel geben, etwas Ammoniaklösung dazu und alles etwas schütteln. NUR IM FREIEN ANWENDEN!  Sie sterben sehr schnell und man soll den Schleim dann "wie einen Handschuh" abstreifen können. 
Das würde viel Zeitersparnis bringen und Salz einsparen, das eh schlecht für die Rohre ist. Diesen Tip habe ich von einem Berufsfischer, der eine eigene Räucherei hat.
Habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert....


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. April 2020)

Gehört bzw. kennen tue ich das auch. Erfahrung damit habe ich keine. Ich töte durch Genick Stich und salze die dann ne Zeit lang ein.
Danach sind Sie schön blank und auch gut zu säubern. Mache das schon seit Jahren so. Das töten von Aalen ist ja so eine Sache.
Man sollte halt waidgerecht bleiben, soweit das bei dieser Gattung möglich ist. Ob eine Ammoniaklösung, sprudelndes Mineralwasser usw.
dazu gehören, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (28. April 2020)

Na dann mache ich das genauso wie du und verzichte auf die Chemie. 
Wie lange ungefähr läßt du die Aale eingesalzt?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Zum Aalentschleimen habe ich noch eine Frage: Womit am besten?
> Die meisten (auch ich) verwenden dazu Salz. Oft sind damit 2 - 3 Vorgänge nötig, was sehr zeitintensiv ist.
> 
> Um den Entschleimungsvorgang zu beschleunigen, grad bei mehreren Aalen, habe ich folgendes gehört: Mit Wasser verdünnten Salmiakgeist verwenden und um Aale gleichzeitig zu töten und zu Entschleimen, eine Ammoniaklösung dazu nehmen(15-20%).
> ...



Funktioniert wohl gut, gibt aber gewaltigen Ärger, wenn das jemand nachweisen kann (Tierquälerei, Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz). Ein Bauer oben in Bamberg hat wegen sowas vor 3 oder 4 Jahren (wohl regelmäßig ausgeführt und damit in der Kneipe vor Zuhörern geprahlt) die Polizei mit Durchsuchungsbefehl vor der Tür gehabt. Letztendlich so weit ich weiß 3000 € Strafe und Entzug des Fischereischeins.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Na dann mache ich das genauso wie du und verzichte auf die Chemie.
> Wie lange ungefähr läßt du die Aale eingesalzt?



12 Stunden sollten schon sein in 5-6% Lauge, kannst aber auch problemlos deutlich länger drinne lassen. Die Fische nehmen das Salz nur bis zur Sättigung auf, versalzen im eigentlichen Sinne geht also nicht....außer deine Lauge ist von vornherein deutlich höher dosiert.


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. April 2020)

Wenn mich auf Aal gehe nehme ich immer einen kleinen Sack Sandkastensand mit. Nach Fang wird der Aal dann mit Nackenstich getötet und mithilfe vom Sand wasche ich den Schleim herunter, hilft auch prima gegen den Schleim an den Händen.  Zuhause wird er dann eh noch überm Wasserhahn gewaschen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. April 2020)

@ Torsten:
Ich war am DEK... Alle bis auf ein mit der Grundrute gefangen... 

Das mit dem saubermachen, einsalzen macht alles mein Vater zum Glück von sich aus ganz gerne... ich brauche nur abliefern... geräuchert wird zusammen und das traditionell immer mit ein 5Liter Fässchen Bier ...
Mal schauen was heute nach dem Regen geht, laut Vorhersage soll es zu Angelbeginn eigentlich nicht mehr regnen... Lasse mich mal überraschen...


----------



## ExoriLukas (28. April 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 344257



Hallo,

Danke für die Info. Hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können. Ich werde das die Tage mal ausprobieren.

Bin heute noch in einem großen Angelgeschäft gewesen und war erstaunt, was Rutenhalter etc. mittlerweile so kosten. Dabei gibt es so einfache Eigenbaulösungen.

Ich werde die nächsten Tage auch noch ein paar Versuche starten, hat die letzten Male für meine Verhältnisse sehr gut geklappt und ich lerne bei jedem Ansitzt eine Menge dazu. 

Ich habe mit Grundruten hier bei uns im Kanal eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Hänger,Hänger,Hänger - sämtliche Montagen durchprobiert. Das Posenangeln hat mich mittlerweile "gepackt" und klappt auch immer besser. Aktuell bin ich noch mit den Hakengrößen am Tüfteln. Trotz halben Tauwürmern greift der Haken oft nicht richtig ... habe jetzt mal einige Pakete von Größe 2-6 besorgt und werde mal schauen.

In diesem Sinne ... allen viel Petri Heil!


----------



## Chief Brolly (28. April 2020)

Ich war heute mal am Wasser und hab mir fürs We eine interessante Stelle für den Aalansitz vorbereitet.
Ist bloß 100m vom Abstellplatz meines Autos entfernt, wegen möglicher Hindernisse angelt dort niemand...


----------



## ragbar (29. April 2020)

Sieht geil aus!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. April 2020)

Waren heute wieder los, total spitz gebissen... kaum Gelegenheit zum anhauen und keine hohe bissfrequenz im Vergleich zu gestern... doch gegen 2.00h vor dem einpacken knallte ein schöner Raubaal von genau 85cm ...
Somit war die Nacht doch noch erfreulich, wir haben uns richtig gefreut... den hat mein Kumpel gefangen und somit sein größter Aal den er gefangen hat... ein Fünfziger, zwei festgesetzte, einige Bisse hatten wir aber doch sowie ne Stunde Dauerregen in einer sonst guten Angelzeit....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. April 2020)

@ Aalzheimer:
Wollte mal wissen wie das bei dir im Verhältnis Breitkopf zu Spitzkopf aussieht??? Ich hatte noch kein einzigen Spitzkopf, ist das bei dir auch so bzw. ähnlich am DEK auf deiner Strecke???


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. April 2020)

Hier der von gestern, ist über Nacht noch ein cm gewachsen, den 79er von vorgestern leider nicht fotografiert...


----------



## Zmann (29. April 2020)

Erster Biss wieder ein gut 70iger...


----------



## Chief Brolly (29. April 2020)

Petri! Ja, der ist schön und hat bestimmt noch einen großen Bruder! 
Auf Wurm oder Köfi?


----------



## Zmann (29. April 2020)

Ein Tauwurm zerstückelt und ein Regenwurm aus meinem Garten auf einen 8er Aalhaken...gerade wieder einen Biss gehabt aber der Bruder hat sich verkrümmelt


----------



## Zmann (30. April 2020)

Kleiner Nachtrag,er war 77cm lang und hatte kleine Krebse im Magen.


----------



## inextremo6 (30. April 2020)

Petri zmann.der kann sich sehen lassen.Ich habe auch gerade einen bekommen.Sieht zwar auf dem Bild recht klein aus ,aber 70 sollte der auch haben.Gefangen auf Tauwurm.Bild folgt morgen o besser gesagt nachher. Mehrere Bisse auf Barsch noch versemmelt. Vielleicht kommt ja noch einer zu.


----------



## ExoriLukas (30. April 2020)

So, auch endlich Feierabend.

Eben noch drei Stunden am Wasser gewesen und meinen bislang größten Aal gefangen.
Gebissen hat er erstaunlicherweise schon um 21.10 Uhr, legte direkt los und gab "Hackengas". Musste an meiner 6m Stippe ganz gut gegenhalten, dass er nicht in die Steine zieht. Hat aber letztenendes doch geklappt und ich hatte einen 78cm langen Aal gefangen. Köder war ein Mix aus Laub/Tauwurm auf einem 3er Haken, der gut saß. Danach kam leider viel Schiffsverkehr und zwei, drei verhauene Bisse. Zwischendurch gab es noch mehrere Barsche. Gegen kurz nach 23 Uhr habe ich dann noch einen 50er Schnürsenkel gefangen, ebenfalls auf 3er Haken. Ich war nach dem schönen Drill vom 78er echt baff, wie viel Power so ein Aal in der Größenordnung hat.

Der 3e Ansitz und mittlerweile 5 maßige Aale gefangen, alle mit normaler Stipprute und Pose. Für mich persönlich top.

Ich hoffe, dass nächste Woche meine "dicken" Stellfischruten kommen, die etwas stabiler sind ...

Petri heil und gute Nacht ...


----------



## inextremo6 (30. April 2020)

Petri,schöner Aal u das mit Stippe.Habe ich früher auch manchmal vom Boot aus gemacht, bis die Stippe  auf nimmer Wiedersehen verschwand. So gut geschätzt, der 1.Aal war genau 70cm.Es kam dann noch um 2:30 der schöne 73er hinzu, auf Köderfisch.War ein rasanter Biss, dachte eher an einen Zander, aber zum Glück doch einer meiner schleimigen Freunde. Vielleicht lege ich heute mal eine Pause ein, seh schon aus wie ein Zombie,das Tageslicht blendet mich schon


----------



## Chief Brolly (30. April 2020)

Petri! Da hat sich bei dir die Nacht aber gelohnt! Gehe am We mal los, hoffentlich klappt es auch bei mir mit Ü60 und Ü70 Schlänglern!


----------



## zokker (30. April 2020)

Man hier werden ja Aale gefangen und was für dicke Dinger.
Fettes Petri an alle glücklichen Fänger.

Der Aal im Kescher sieht aber nicht klein aus Paul.  

Ich werde an Fr auf den See fahren, dann aber die ganze Nacht bleiben.


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. April 2020)

Was für schöne große Fische und von "Winterdiät" keine Spur !

Bei uns (tiefer Baggersee) lohnt es erfahrungsgemäß erst, wenn es mal 1 Woche im Mai 25Grad plus hatte...zuvor sind mir meine wenigen Tauis noch zu kostbar !

Zum Versorgen der Aale noch ein , 2 Tips:

Aal kann man gut Betäuben und versorgen, erfordert aber etwas "Courage" 

Kein "Knüppelchen" nehmen wie bspw. für Forelle , sondern kräftiges Schlagholz mit "Wumms" , habe eines aus Olivenholz ca. 5cm. Durchmesser .

3,4 Kräftige Kopfschläge , Herzschnitt bis deutlich Blut austritt und Feierabend.

Zum Entschleimen : feines Küchensalz nehmen (reichlich) , kurz einwirken lassen und den Fisch mit einem Messer "abstreifen".

Geht alles wunderbar.

Petri , tolle fische hier...

R.S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. April 2020)

Petri den erfolgreichen!!!
Schöne Dinger die ihr alle rausgezaubert habt...
Ich war auch auf Tour, drei konnte ich rauszaubern, zwei für den Rauch durften von denen mit...

@zokker:
Dir drücke ich ganz besonders fest die Daumen für Freitag, Du gehörst auch zu den, die durch die Fänge und natürlich deine Bilder das Aalangeln in mir aktiviert haben...
Also, allen viel und Fettes Petri fürs Wochenende...


----------



## yukonjack (30. April 2020)

Was hier einige von euch am Abend fangen, fange ich(und auch nicht die Profis) nicht in 4 Wochen an der Aller. Was haben manche doch für schöne Gewässer.


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. April 2020)

WOW Leute. Hier geht es ja dieses Jahr richtig ab.   .
Das freut mich und macht Spaß. Hoffe das es weiter Berichte und Bilder hagelt, auch wenn es mal nicht geklappt haben sollte.
Ich für meinen Teil werde heute wieder in die Schlangenjagd eingreifen. Wanderstiefel und Kuddel stehen bereit, denn es gilt 
neue Plätze zu erkunden. Ich bin mal gespannt ob die Burschen immer noch so verrückt spielen wir die letzten beiden Ansitze.

@ExoriLukas 
Freut mich ganz besonders das es geklappt hat. Und glaube mir, je mehr Du Dich mit der Stellfischangelei auf Aal im Kanal
beschäftigen wirst, desto erfolgreicher wirst Du sein. Führe mal Buch über Fangplätze, Menge, Größe, Köder, Mond und Luftdruck.
Ich mache das schon seit etlichen Jahren und es ist wirklich interessant dann festzustellen, was für Schlüsse Du daraus ziehen kannst.

@zokker 
Mathias, Dir drücke ich ebenfalls besonders die Daumen. Wie Thomas schon geschrieben hat eine Art Mentor was Bilder und Berichte zum 
Aalfang hier im Board angeht. Mach weiter so. Freue mich schon.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. April 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Man hier werden ja Aale gefangen und was für dicke Dinger.
> Fettes Petri an alle glücklichen Fänger.
> 
> Der Aal im Kescher sieht aber nicht klein aus Paul.
> ...



Drück dir die Daumen....ich spar mir das am Wochenende und bleib daheim, die Gewässer werden hier teilweise zu stark belagert für dessen Größe.


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. April 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> @ Aalzheimer:
> Wollte mal wissen wie das bei dir im Verhältnis Breitkopf zu Spitzkopf aussieht??? Ich hatte noch kein einzigen Spitzkopf, ist das bei dir auch so bzw. ähnlich am DEK auf deiner Strecke???




Das sieht hier in beiden Kanälen ähnlich aus. Seit der Invasion der Grundeln hat sich das Bild gewandelt. Die haben Sich da alle voll drauf eingeschossen. Ich denke das wird die Entwicklung der Aale was die Nahrungsaufnahme und damit die Ausprägung des Kopfes angeht durchaus beeinflusst haben


----------



## Chief Brolly (30. April 2020)

Das Wetter soll ja jetzt am We Aalmäßig bestens werden, viel und lange soll es Regnen... Bedeutet steigende Pegel und trübes Wasser. 
Auch wenn es nicht so viel ist, es ist jedenfalls zu 100% bewölkt und dann wird die Nacht auch nicht so kalt und die Mondsichel sieht man auch nicht! 

Ich denke, Fr, Sa und So kommen daher bei vielen von uns mehrere gute Aale raus! 

Wünsche euch jedenfalls viel Petri und freue mich schon sehr auf die nächsten Schlängler, die da kommen mögen!


----------



## yukonjack (30. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll ja jetzt am We Aalmäßig bestens werden, viel und lange soll es Regnen... Bedeutet steigende Pegel und trübes Wasser.
> Auch wenn es nicht so viel ist, es ist jedenfalls zu 100% bewölkt und dann wird die Nacht auch nicht so kalt und die Mondsichel sieht man auch nicht!
> 
> *Ich denke, Fr, Sa und So kommen daher bei vielen von uns mehrere gute Aale raus!*
> ...


Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang.


----------



## inextremo6 (30. April 2020)

Hallo Zokker,
wünsch Dir auch für morgen viel Glück und ein paar dicke Schlangen.Für heute bin ich noch unentschlossen,aber die Bedingungen sind gut.Morgen auf jeden Fall wieder.Ich kann nur sagen, dass es für mich der beste April ,seit meinen Aufzeichnungen ist. Voriges Jahr hatte ich ende April vielleicht 3-4 Aale, jetzt sind es viiiiel mehr. allerdings habe ich nur 10 mitgenommen. Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich vor Mai nie ans Wasser gegangen, aber der Herr Aalzheimer hat mich mit seinen Frühjahrsfängen so inspiriert.....Gut dass man sich hier austauschen kann. 
Freue mich auf die nächsten Berichte.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. April 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Das sieht hier in beiden Kanälen ähnlich aus. Seit der Invasion der Grundeln hat sich das Bild gewandelt. Die haben Sich da alle voll drauf eingeschossen. Ich denke das wird die Entwicklung der Aale was die Nahrungsaufnahme und damit die Ausprägung des Kopfes angeht durchaus beeinflusst haben


Danke...

Das wegen der Grundel habe ich mir auch so gedacht mit den Breitmäulern...  Auch der Zander wächst wegen der Grundel gut ab....
Ich ziehe auch gleich los, brauche mit dem Auto etwa zehn Minuten zum Wasser...
Dann sage ich mal: 
Fette Beute !!!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Mai 2020)

Bin wieder zurück !!!
Kumpel noch vor zehn Uhr richtig guten Aussteiger gehabt....Ich zwei Schnürsenkel noch vor Mitternacht, sonst war es ganz ruhig heute...Ein paar vorsichtige Zupfer und liegen gelassen... Wollten heute einfach nicht so wirklich...
Hoffe bei euch war’s besser...


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Mai 2020)

Moin Moin. Ich mache es heute Mal kurz. Eine weitere Knallernacht liegt hinter mir. Insgesamt hatte ich 11 Stück, davon 8 wirklich schöne Aale im Eimer. Kumpel hatte auch fünf Gute. Dazu gab es noch eine persönliche Premiere und damit einen lang ersehnten Traum. Heute habe ich Mal keine Eimerbilder, aber eine kleine Auswahl...


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Mai 2020)




----------



## ExoriLukas (1. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
Mein Bruder und ich sind gestern Abend auch noch los gewesen, bis 0.00 Uhr. Der Wind war rattenkalt, die 10 Grad Außentemperatur war gefühlt noch viel niedriger ..
Aaltechnisch gabs zwei bei mir, zwei bei meinem Bruder und unzählige Aussteiger/Fehlbisse. Fast zeitgleich haben wir beide unseren ersten Schnürsenkel auf Laubwurm gefangen, das war gegen 21.10 Uhr, ähnlich wie vorgestern. Danach frischte der Wind extrem auf und es war erstmal Ruhe, gegen 22.30 Uhr ging es dann nochmal richtig los mit Bissen und wir konnten jeder noch einen kleinen Schnürsenkel fangen. Besonders stolz war ich, den ersten "Steinaal" gerettet zu haben. Nach 5 Minuten unter "Dauerspannung" löste er sich und kam nach oben. Alle Aale schwimmen wieder unversehrt, der längste hatte 44 cm, der kürzeste 35 cm.

Jetzt nochmal zum Thema Fehlbisse: Gestern, wie auch in den Tagen davor gab es unzählige Fehlbisse und viele abgerissene "Steinaale". Wie verhaltet ihr euch bei einem Aalbiss? Bislang sah ein Aalbiss bei mir so aus, dass die Pose kurz mit Ruck untergeht, kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche stehen bleibt und dann komplett auf Tauchstation geht. Manchmal habe ich erst angehauen, wenn die Pose schon komplett weg war ( 1 Minute gewartet), manchmal bin ich hingegangen und habe direkt beim ersten Bisskontakt angehauen. Beides war nie wirklich glücklich, denn entweder hing der Aal bereits in der Steinpackung, oder man spürte kurz Fischkontakt und die Pose flog einem schon wieder entgegen - ohne Fisch - . Da bin ich aktuell noch am experimentieren. Wie händelt ihr das mit festsitzenden Steinaalen? Habt ihr das besondere Vorgehensweisen?

Naja, heute wird mal ausgesetzt. Die Klamotten auf Vordermann bringen und morgen Abend eventuell nochmal angegriffen.

PS: Meine "neue" gebrauchte 6,00m Stellfisch von DAM kam auch gestern an und wurde direkt mit zwei Aalen entjungfert.

Petri Heil an alle!


----------



## zokker (1. Mai 2020)

Fettes Petri Aalzheimer, besonders zur Quappe.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Mai 2020)

Petri @Aalzheimer , da soll nochmal einer sagen Aalangeln wäre eintönig....schöne Quappe


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Mai 2020)

Moin,

setzt Ihr euch denn Entnahmemengen fürs Jahr bspw.?

Oder wird man zum Grundversorger der Nachbarschaft und fängt, was geht?

Ich persönlich angele zum Eigenbedarf und für die nächsten Verwandten , mir reichen eigentlich ein paar Stück schon aus.

Wie sehr Ihr das? 

R.S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Mai 2020)

Erstmal Petri Torsten zu der hohen Frequenz und besonders zu der Quappe ... War bestimmt nicht langweilig... Auch an Lukas ein Petri zu entjungfern der neuen Rute...

Wo warste wieder, am DEK oder MLK ???? Auf dem ersten Bild sehe ich bei dir ein Futterkörbchen, eigentlich ungewöhnlich... Hast du auch noch weitere auf Grund gefangen ???

Ich war wie üblich am DEK, Heute gehts nochmal los, dann ist aber die hardcore Woche vorbei... Kumpel hatte ne Woche Urlaub und die haben wir voll ausgeschöpft...


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Mai 2020)

Danke Euch. Das ist schon verrückt aktuell.

Thomas, gut beobachtet. Im MLK kann man in manchen Bereichen relativ Gefahrlos Feedern. Das mache ich dann meistens mit Madenkörbchen wenn wir zeitig am Wasser sind. So hat man die Möglichkeit auch über Tag schon Mal einen zu ergattern. Manchmal rummst das generell echt gut. Wenn's dann düster wird, wird die aber gegen die dritte Stell getauscht, meistens auf jeden Fall.

@Rheinspezie
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Aber ich denke für das Thema sollte man sich in einem anderen Thread unterhalten. Das führt ansonsten meistens zu Diskussionen. Ich finde hier sollten wir weiter Fänge, Bilder und Berichte genießen, so wie es bisher doch super läuft


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Mai 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> setzt Ihr euch denn Entnahmemengen fürs Jahr bspw.?
> 
> ...





Ich sehe das so, dass dazu gern einen neuen Thread aufmachen kannst. 
Hier im Fangtrööt ist das unpassend!

Ansonsten ein Petri Heil in die Runde.
Tolle Aale habt ihr gefangen!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Mai 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> setzt Ihr euch denn Entnahmemengen fürs Jahr bspw.?
> 
> ...


Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern auch an, einen neuen Thread zu diesen Thema aufzumachen ...
Sehe bitte das nicht falsch, aber es ist nicht wirklich passend zum Thema hier im tröööt...


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Mai 2020)

@ExoriLukas 

Hi Lukas. Grundsätzlich beschreibst du die "normalen Bisse" der Aale am DEK. Wobei ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass die Steinaale sehr häufig kleinere Fische sind. Die wirklich guten ziehen meist ab, gerade so ab Mai. Ich versuche mit dem Anschlag immer so lange zu warten, bis die Pose anfängt zu wandern, und schlage dann schnell an wenn Bewegung drin ist. Sollte der Fisch fest setzen, halte ich diesen nach strammen Anschlag für ca. 1 Minute komplett unter Spannung ohne zu rucken oder die Richtung zu verändern. Sollte das nicht klappen, warte ich bis zu 5 Minuten an der Rute und schaue, ob die sich wieder in Bewegung setzen. Falls nicht, hilft nur noch das Rückwärts Laufen mit Spitze zur Pose, was in fast allen Fällen zum Abriss führt. Das ist da nicht zu ändern. Man bekommt im Laufe der Zeit ein Gefühl dafür, aber es wird dich nicht vor den Steinfischen retten


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Mai 2020)

Petri in die Runde!!!
Gestern mal voll abgelusert...Da machste nichts musst gucken doof, grins...
Es hat sich den Tag zuvor schon abgezeichnet und gestern nochmal bestätigt mit der Aktivität der Aale..,
Wie das Wetter so auch der Fangerfolg wurde bei mir schlechter, zumindest bei mir im Revier...
Wir haben erst Anfang Mai, da geht noch richtig was...
Ich hoffe, dass die Bisse in den nächsten Tagen etwas aggressiver werden und das vorsichtige Nuckeln  nachlässt... hatte ganz wenige klassische Aalbisse in den letzten drei Wochen, was das anschlagen bei Grundmontage nicht leicht gemacht hat...

Allen viel Erfolg , bin jetzt schon neugierig was an Fangmeldung hier so  am WE reinflattert...


----------



## ExoriLukas (2. Mai 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> @ExoriLukas
> 
> Hi Lukas. Grundsätzlich beschreibst du die "normalen Bisse" der Aale am DEK. Wobei ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass die Steinaale sehr häufig kleinere Fische sind. Die wirklich guten ziehen meist ab, gerade so ab Mai. Ich versuche mit dem Anschlag immer so lange zu warten, bis die Pose anfängt zu wandern, und schlage dann schnell an wenn Bewegung drin ist. Sollte der Fisch fest setzen, halte ich diesen nach strammen Anschlag für ca. 1 Minute komplett unter Spannung ohne zu rucken oder die Richtung zu verändern. Sollte das nicht klappen, warte ich bis zu 5 Minuten an der Rute und schaue, ob die sich wieder in Bewegung setzen. Falls nicht, hilft nur noch das Rückwärts Laufen mit Spitze zur Pose, was in fast allen Fällen zum Abriss führt. Das ist da nicht zu ändern. Man bekommt im Laufe der Zeit ein Gefühl dafür, aber es wird dich nicht vor den Steinfischen retten



Hallo!

Das mit den kleinen Fischen vermute ich auch. Als ich die kleinen untermaßigen Aale wieder zurückgesetzt habe, konnte man sehr schön sehen, wie sie direkt in den Spalten und Nischen der Steine verschwanden. Das ging Ruck-Zuck!

Danke für deine Info!

Ich werde heute Abend nochmal wieder ans Wasser fahren. Wird relativ frisch, aber lt. Wettervorhersage kaum Wind. Das macht die Sache schon etwas erträglicher.

Ich werde berichten!

Gruß
Lukas


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Mai 2020)

Viel Glück Lukas. Ich spekuliere heute Abend auch Mal. Bin Mal gespannt ob das Wetter die Aktivitäten der Aale einschränkt. Wie gesagt sind die Bisse im MLK auf die Posen schon Recht aggressiv. Aber Donnerstag waren fast alle spitz Gehakt und ich habe noch so manches Mal in die Luft gekloppt. An der Feederrute waren die Bisse sehr verhalten, obwohl beiden Aale die ich damit fangen konnte, nicht zu den schlechtesten gehörten und Ü60 waren. Vielleicht bestätigen sich ja die Eindrücke von Dir Thomas, und der Zauber ist erstmal vorbei


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Mai 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Vielleicht bestätigen sich ja die Eindrücke von Dir Thomas, und der Zauber ist erstmal vorbei



Ich hoffe nicht... Aber jeden Tag sind die Karten neu gemischt und ich drücke dir für heute die Daumen... trotz den zwei nicht erfolgreichen Tagen juckts bei mir schon wieder und ich könnte sofort losziehen... mache aber ein zwei Tage Pause... naja, nicht so wirklich, heute gehts auf Würmer suche... bei mir waren die ganze Zeit die Aale vorn gehakt, bis auf zwei/drei Stück und die Bisse gaaaaanz vorsichtig  ..selbst die drei achziger hatten zwei davon den Haken unten im Kiefer und einer im Maulwinkel sowie der vierte ausgeschlitzt, hatte den schon an der Oberfläche...
drei weitere hatte ich bei Köderkontrolle dran, nach ganz zaghaften Biss fünf Minuten zuvor... es war nur nuckeln angesagt, bis auf paar einzelne Bisse..

Ich hänge mal ein Bild an und ein paar Zeilen dazu...es war einer von 70+... der hat von mir drei mal etwa 50cm Schnur bekommen nach dem ersten vorsichtigen Biss...bei Widerstand wurde der Köder ignoriert...Ich hockte den ganzen Biss vor der Rute und beobachtete die Schnur... das Ganze dauerte etwa 3-4 Minuten und am Haken waren zwei Tauwürmer zuvor...
Hier der Haken mit dem Aal... natürlich war der anhieb voll geglückt bei dem genuckel...an den Tag hatte ich auch einen von 80+ mit etwa gleichen Beißverhalten erwischt und der Haken war ganz spitz unten im Kiefer...also ganz vorsichtige Bisse und ich hoffe es wird in den nächsten Tagen einfacher in den richtigen Moment den Anschlag zu setzen...


----------



## ralle (2. Mai 2020)

So bin auch gerade am testen


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Mai 2020)

Viel Erfolg, ralle !


----------



## ExoriLukas (3. Mai 2020)

Moin ...

Bin jetzt auch wieder zuhause. Das war diese Woche der mit Abstand schlechteste Tag.
Bin um 20.15 Uhr am Wasser gewesen und hatte die Ruten um 20.30 Uhr scharf gestellt, um kurz vor neun der erste Biss auf Tauwurm - angehauen und der Kollege hat es wieder mal in die Steine geschafft. Leider ist er dort auch geblieben. Naja - neuer Haken, neuer Köder weiter. Danach kamen noch bis ca. 21.30 Uhr ein paar schöne Bisse, von denen ich leider keinen verwerten konnte.

Dann fast 3 1/2h später um 00.35 Uhr dann doch noch ein schicker Aalbiss, habe ihn diesmal nicht lange ziehen lassen und schwups hing ein kleiner 39cm langer Schnürsenkel am Haken, der direkt wieder schwimmen durfte. Gebissen auf Laubwurmbündel. Hatte zwischendurch etwas mit den Würmern experimentiert und bin von Tau auf Laubwurm an beiden Ruten gewechselt.

Insgesamt sehr sehr ruhig, hätte vielleicht 2-3 Aale fangen KÖNNEN, aber ja - immerhin nicht als Schneider nach Hause gegangen! Es war noch ganz schön frisch am Wasser, ganz zu schweigen von der Helligkeit. Der Mond nimmt richtig zu. Vielleicht keine perfekten Aalbedingungen.

Das Wasser heute Abend war sehr ruhig, keinerlei Wechselströmung und Schiffsverkehr, richtig schön Ruhe ...

In diesem Sinne, angenehme Nachtruhe!


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Mai 2020)

Auch ich bin wieder zu Hause und müsste ebenfalls feststellen, das der Große Zauber heute nicht wirken wollte. Hatte mir mit meinem Kumpel zwar einen ganz anderen Bereich ausgesucht, aber auch andere Kumpels waren unterwegs, und überall waren die Fangmeldung durchwachsen. Ich konnte zwar relativ schnell auf Feederrute mit Madenkörbchen einen Aal verzeichnen, doch der kam mit ca. 40 cm noch aus der Kinderstube


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Mai 2020)

An meinen Posenruten herrschte heute Totentanz. Hatte im hellen zwar zwei ganz ansehnliche Barsche, aber mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit wurden die Köder ignoriert. Mein Kumpel hatte etwas mehr zu tun und zauberte im Laufe des Abends 5 Aale aus dem MLK. Die hatten aber alle das Problem, das die auf einer Seite viel zu kurz waren, so dass er leider einen OANH-Abend hatte, also ohne Aal nach Hause. Ich war zwar die meiste Zeit beschäftigungslos, aber kurz nach zwölf zog es die Feederrute krumm und ich durfte mich über diesen feinen Moppel freuen-immerhin...


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. Mai 2020)

Bei mir ging gestern nur ein 56er an den Köfi. Sonst nur sehr vorsichtige Bisse. Zeitweise war der Mond unter einer Wolkenbanm versteckt. 
Wahrscheinlich ist das Wasser wieder zu kalt geworden, so daß die großen keine längeren Wanderungen Unternehmen, auch wenn die Würmer oder Köfis noch so verführerisch duften (für den Aal). 

Hier mein Eimerbild:


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Mai 2020)

Dann mal ein Petri in die Runde und ein weiteres an Lukas, Chief und unseren Aalrauszauberer Aali.... 

Freut mich, dass ihr was an den Haken bekommen habt im Vergleich zu mir...
Eigentlich war mein nächster Versuch für Dienstag geplant aber ich werde evtl. heute ne schnelle Session, für 2-3 Stündchen starten... will nur einfach checken, ohne groß trallala,: nur zwei fertig montierte Ruten in die Hand, das notwendigste an Zubehör sowie ein paar Tauwürmer...passt alles in eine kleine Kosmetiktasche und ein leichten Hocker... kein schleppen, kein großes ein-und auspacken... Einfach hin, Köder rein und gucken was passiert...

@ Zauberer Aali:
Torsten, es hat gestern alles gut geklappt... ich glaube auch daran, die Frequenz dadurch etwas zu erhöhen, grins.  ...

Allen ein Fettes Petri die ans Wasser schaffen und den anderen ein erholsames Restwochenend...


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Mai 2020)

Sauber. War auch perfektes Wetter. Ich hatte leider nicht geschafft meinen Rasen zu mähen, also leider zu lang um zu suchen. Habe aber noch reichlich. Ansonsten kannst du auch super auf Fussball Plätzen suchen, aber bei uns ist momentan alles dicht. 

Viel Glück heute Abend. Ich habe noch Montag und Dienstag. Am Donnerstag Morgen müssen meine beiden Mädels wieder in die Schule


----------



## Micha1450 (3. Mai 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Die hatten aber alle das Problem, das die auf einer Seite viel zu kurz waren,



Wie geht das denn? Bei mir sind sie immer auf beiden Seiten zu kurz.


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. Mai 2020)

Auch von mir viel Glück und Petri, Thomas! 
Vielleicht fällt deine Zeit heute am Wasser genau ins
Beißfenster.... 
Ich muß immer noch an das "Flußmonster" von gestern Abend denken und wie ich es beim nächstenmal besser an den Haken bringen kann! 

Werde wohl einen größeren Köfi dranhängen und einen Haken mehr, also ein System fischen. 
Auch ein größerer Kescher muß unbedingt mit! 
Ja, Aalangeln bedeutet nicht nur fangen, sondern auch beobachten und lernen durch Versuch und Irrtum.... 

Wenn dieser unbekannte Räuber, wohl eine größere Hausnr., mal hängen sollte, kann ich ihm beim Drill ohne Uferhindernisse ca. 250 m zu beiden Seiten nachgehen, aber nur an einer Stelle landen. 

Vielleicht noch wichtig: Die Köfis stammen alle aus demselben Fluß! 
Wer außer mir angelt noch ausschließlich mit Köfis auf Aal und andere Räuber?


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Mai 2020)

Michael71 schrieb:


> Wie geht das denn? Bei mir sind sie immer auf beiden Seiten zu kurz.


Das ist Auslegungssache


----------



## daci7 (3. Mai 2020)

Michael71 schrieb:


> Wie geht das denn? Bei mir sind sie immer auf beiden Seiten zu kurz.


Also ich kann meine Fische an einer Seite schön an der 120cm Marke anlegen - leider sind die dann meist an der anderen Seite zu kurz...


----------



## zokker (3. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wer außer mir angelt noch ausschließlich mit Köfis auf Aal und andere Räuber?


ich, weil mit Wurm jede 2 min ein Weißfisch oder Barsch dran hängen würde ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Mai 2020)

daci7 schrieb:


> Also ich kann meine Fische an einer Seite schön an der 120cm Marke anlegen - leider sind die dann meist an der anderen Seite zu kurz...


Also an einer Seite, die andere ist ja gut


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Mai 2020)

So, Eure viel Glück Wünsche haben leider auch nicht geholfen, trotzdem besten Dank dafür...
Bin wieder zu Hause... habe bis 0.30h gemacht, ne absolute Nullnummer...
Ein Biss hatte ich, aber das war es dann auch... Vielleicht wäre bis zwei noch was gekommen, ich wollte es aber nicht ausreizen... es war trotz bedeckten Himmel eine sehr helle Nacht...Mir scheint aber die erste gute Beissphase vorbei zu sein und bin froh dass ich die nicht verpasst habe...Einer oder so geht mal immer wieder zwischendurch, aber die Woche vor dem Wetterumschwung war echt Top... Jetzt heißt es immer wieder mal antesten...Werde das nächste mal wieder mit Stellfischruten losziehen und hoffe,  dass die nächsten guten Beissphasen nicht so lange auf sich warten lassen...


----------



## Mooskugel (4. Mai 2020)

Am letzten Wochenende und gestern waren wir ebenfalls am DEK. Letztes Wochenende war ok 2 Fische gelandet, waren aber beide etwas zu klein und mehrere Bisse. Bemerkenswert war, dass es auch im hellen nicht eine Grundel gab, auch keine Bisse oder abgefressene Köder.
Wollten gestern an die selbe Stelle, sind regenbedingt aber Richtung Münster ausgewichen. Dort gab es Grundeln aber keine Aale, nicht einen Biss nach Anbruch der Dunkelheit. Haben dann gegen 23:30 Feierabend gemacht.


----------



## Brutzel (4. Mai 2020)

War die Nacht auch mal los bis 2.00 Uhr am RHK. Es gab Grundeln und diese beiden.


----------



## börnie (4. Mai 2020)

...erstmal ein Petri an alle Nachteulen !
Mit etwas Verspätung hab ich mich für diese Saison nun auch entjungfert.
Erstmal bin ich in den Sumpf. Gucken was in den bewährten Schilflöchern und Dschungellichtungen los ist. Aber irgendwie absolut noch Winterstimmung. Keine Kleinfische, null Laichgeschäft, tote Hose.
Deswegen bin ich zu einem der kleinen Kanäle, Bäche und Flüsschen, die hier in der Seenplatte die Seen miteinander verbinden. Im Sommer ist hier angeln unmöglich, da Seerosen quasi die gesamte Wasserfläche abdecken.
Aber so gerade gehts noch und Aal aus den Seen gibts hier auch.
Bis 12°° hatte ich vier. Keine Kapitalen - aber recht nett.
Zwei hab ich mitgenommen und schon vergoldet. Die anderen sind meine Top-Glücksbringer für die Saison....(Metermarke usw..)


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Mai 2020)

börnie schrieb:


> ...erstmal ein Petri an alle Nachteulen !
> Mit etwas Verspätung hab ich mich für diese Saison nun auch entjungfert.
> Erstmal bin ich in den Sumpf. Gucken was in den bewährten Schilflöchern und Dschungellichtungen los ist. Aber irgendwie absolut noch Winterstimmung. Keine Kleinfische, null Laichgeschäft, tote Hose.
> Deswegen bin ich zu einem der kleinen Kanäle, Bäche und Flüsschen, die hier in der Seenplatte die Seen miteinander verbinden. Im Sommer ist hier angeln unmöglich, da Seerosen quasi die gesamte Wasserfläche abdecken.
> ...


Ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Mai 2020)

börnie schrieb:


> ..
> Mit etwas Verspätung hab ich mich für diese Saison nun auch entjungfert...



Petri Börnie zu den beiden (4) Schönen. Tolle Bilder und Bericht. Die aktuellen Bedingungen sind gerade nicht so optimal. Aber ich glaube, ich werde heute Abend auch noch mal schauen ob wer Lust hat.


----------



## wolf710 (5. Mai 2020)

Jaja der Mond.


----------



## ExoriLukas (5. Mai 2020)

Moin.

Ich werde Donnerstag nochmal losgehen, sind immoment auf Kurzarbeit. Werde gleich mal etwas Stellen spekulieren fahren.

Ob sich der Mond negativ auf die Aale auswirkt, keine Ahnung - ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich letztes, oder vorletztes Jahr in einer Vollmondnacht 3 Aale gefangen habe. 

Solange der Mond noch nicht voll am Himmel steht bleibe ich noch am Wasser. Versuch macht Klug. Leider werden die nächsten Nächte wieder ziemlich frisch ...

Viel Erfolg Aalzheimer!

Gruß


----------



## börnie (5. Mai 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Petri Börnie zu den beiden (4) Schönen. Tolle Bilder und Bericht. Die aktuellen Bedingungen sind gerade nicht so optimal. Aber ich glaube, ich werde heute Abend auch noch mal schauen ob wer Lust hat.



Petri Dank 
Ne, hast recht. Hier ist auch seit 2 Tagen ziemlich mieses Wetter. Sturm und teilweise heftige Hagelschauer.
Drück Dir die Daumen das Du trotzdem was brauchbares ans Band kriegst.


----------



## Chief Brolly (5. Mai 2020)

Petri an alle Schlangenbändiger! Wäre gestern auch sehr gerne ans Wasser gefahren (trotz Gewitter und immer mal wieder längerer Regen). 

Mußte heute aber um 5.00 aufstehen.... Unser Fluß hatte gestern Abend zeitweise 23cm mehr Wasser! Oh, da hab ich bestimmt viele Aale verpaßt... Morgen aber will ichs wieder wissen, ob nicht auch mal welche mit Ü60 und Ü70 ans Band gehen....


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Mai 2020)

Der (Voll)Mond ist nicht immer schlecht. Genauso wie Ostwind. Habe bei beiden in Anglerkreisen als absolute bekannte KO-Kriterien schon gute Aalnächte gehabt. Dazu kommt aber noch der komplette Temperatursturz, mit bis zu 0 Grad Nachts. Ich will nicht sagen, dass ich gar nichts erwarte, aber es werden bestimmt nicht so Knallernächte wie letzte Woche (was ja auch nicht immer sein muss). Auffällig war letzte Woche Donnerstag, also in der Nacht mit den 11 Aalen und der Quappe, dass immer dann, wenn der ziemlich helle zunehmende Mond aufs Wasser "strahlte" die Bisse auf komplett Null runter gingen. Sobald sich wieder Wolken davor schoben, kamen wieder Bisse. Hatte ich in all den Jahren noch nie so eindeutig wie an diesem Abend. Aber egal, nur die nasse Schnur fängt, also...

@ExoriLukas 
Dir dann auch mal viel Erfolg heute Abend. Zupf ein paar aus den Steinen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Mai 2020)

Fettes Petri den Fängern !!!!

Ich nehme das mit den Mond auch nicht so wirklich ernst... Es sei dass nichts geht, dann habe ich wenigstens ein Alibi, grins...
Vor zwei Jahren habe ich in einer Phase den Mond sogar vermisst, da haben die sehr gut gebissen bei Mondschein... ich denke es sind zu viele verschiedene Faktoren warum die nicht wollen, wir können nur mutmaßen und stecken da nicht drin...einfach gehen und versuchen...
Ich werde heute auch für zwei Stündchen mit leichtes Gepäck losziehen, einfach checken ob was geht oder nicht... Sollte was gehen, hänge ich ne Stunde oder auch zwei dran... meine Devise ist, immer wieder mal checken auch an schlechten Tagen kann was gehen... Bei mir läuft es schon seit letzten Donnerstag nicht mehr, am Mittwoch davor hatte ich noch drei wovon zwei mit durften... 
Wenn die immer beißen würden, wäre es auch zu einfach...

@ Aalzheimer: Fettes gelingen!!!
DEK oder MLK ???
Ich DEK nochmal mit Grundruten...


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Mai 2020)

MLK. Ist in der Woche für mich schön einfach, da nur 10 Autominuten plus ein bisschen Schleppzeit. DEK brauche ich so ca. 25 Minuten. Ausserdem war's ja am MLK nicht so schlecht die letzten Male. Da bin ich ja m gespannt ob was raus kommt. Allen am Wasser viel Erfolg. Dann bin ich ja Mal gespannt ob es Morgen Bilder gibt


----------



## ExoriLukas (5. Mai 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Fettes Petri den Fängern !!!!
> 
> Ich nehme das mit den Mond auch nicht so wirklich ernst... Es sei dass nichts geht, dann habe ich wenigstens ein Alibi, grins...
> Vor zwei Jahren habe ich in einer Phase den Mond sogar vermisst, da haben die sehr gut gebissen bei Mondschein... ich denke es sind zu viele verschiedene Faktoren warum die nicht wollen, wir können nur mutmaßen und stecken da nicht drin...einfach gehen und versuchen...
> ...



Moin,

Also ich sehe das genau wie du, mal klappt es, mal nicht.

@Aalzheimer
Ich werde es ab Donnerstagabend auch wieder probieren. Mal schauen was geht. Ich habe leider auch immer knapp 15 Minuten Anfahrt zum DEK , aber ja , das nehme ich in Kauf. An der Ems (nur ca. 10 Minuten) hatte ich die letzten Jahre immer viel Beifang in Form von Barschen/Döbeln. Das hat zum Schluss echt genervt.

Zum MLK bräuchte ich ca. 25 Min, allerdings habe ich dafür keinen Erlaubnisschein. Meiner zählt nur für einen großen Teil des DEK. Reicht aber völlig.

Viel Erfolg heute Abend!

Ich werde spätestens am Freitrag berichten was so gegangen ist ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Mai 2020)

So, von mir gibt es keine Bilder, voll abgelusert... hatte in der Hoffnung doch bis halb zwei gemacht und dachte es könnte sich doch einer verirren aber Pustekuchen...
Bei mir am Abschnitt ist momentan nichts zu machen, wollen einfach nicht...Noch nicht mal ein zupfer, Köder in vier Stunden noch nicht mal angefressen...absoluter Totentanz und eine ganz schlechte Woche für mich...
So ist Angeln...

Da hoffe ich mal, dass es bei Torsten besser lief...


----------



## börnie (6. Mai 2020)

Moin Männers,
mit dem (Voll)-Mond bin ich absolut bei Euch. Da ich seit vielen Jahren Aufzeichnungen führe, kann ich das Thema recht gut nachverfolgen.
Bei Vollmond und klarem Himmel habe ich oft geschneidert und auch weniger gefangen. Aber dann gab es wieder so Ausnahme-Vollmonde (doofes Wort), bei denen es dann doch unerwartet gut lief. Meistens mit wenigeren , aber merklich größeren Aalen.
Ich mache mir auch Notizen über Wassertemp. , Wind, Eintrübung usw..
Demnach scheint es einen großen Unterschied zu machen, ob das Wasser eher klar ist oder ob es stark eingetrübt ist (eigentlich logisch).

In den 80er Jahren habe ich sehr viel in einem Norddeutschen See auf Aale gefischt, der Thülsfelder Talsperre. Das ist ein regelrechtes Moorgewässer mit deutlich brauner Eintrübung. Hier schien es nahezu keinen Unterschied zu machen, ob Vollmond oder nicht. In den Kanälen schien es auch weniger Auswirkungen zu haben.
Wenn ich dagegen an der Ems unterwegs war und das Wasser recht klar war, hat man sie bei klarem Mond fast nur in der tieferen Flußmitte gefangen und nie in Stückzahlen.

Mittlerweile wähle ich das Gewässer des Abends durchaus auch nach dem Mondstand aus. Bei klarem Himmel und viel Mond meide ich die sehr klaren Gewässer und fische eher im Trüben. Oder ich suche mir ein Ufer mit hohem Baumbestand, hinter dem sich der Mond zumindest einen Teil des Angelabends versteckt hält.
Manchmal klappt es dann, sehr häufig aber auch nicht.
So ist halt Aalangeln....es bleibt immer spannend und irgendwie unberechenbar


----------



## ralle (6. Mai 2020)

War gestern auch nochmal draußen - ist wie verhext 2-3 Zupfer (das kann alles mögliche gewesen sein) und das war es.
Werde auf etwas wärmere Abende warten, war ja da schon immer so.


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Mai 2020)

Die Stelle mit dem hohen Baumbestand habe ich gestern auch gewählt  . Dazu kommt, dass der MLK Recht Trübe ist und auf dem Abschnitt auch schon sehr schnell Recht tief wird. Es war besser wie gedacht gestern. Bissfrequenz war zwar sehr überschaubar, aber bis kurz nach zwölf könnte ich vier Aale landen. Drei davon so um die 60 durften mich nach Hause begleiten. Also Hochzufrieden ins Bett


----------



## Chief Brolly (6. Mai 2020)

Mit dem Angeln bei Vollmond halte ich es so an unserem kleinen Landfluß: Ich angle nur dort, wo Uferbewuchs (Bäume, Büsche...) auf der anderen Flußseite Schatten aufs Wasser werfen. Nachteil: Ich habe den Mond vor mir und werde von ihm "geblendet". 

Methode 2: Ich angle auf der Flußseite, wo ich den Mond im Rücken habe und lege die Montagen rechts und links an Schattenspendender Vegetation aus. 
Das eine oder andere bedeutet auch einen längeren An- und Abmarschweg, aber für 2-3 Ü60 Aale macht mir das nichts aus. 

Gewässerteile, die im Einfluß von Straßenbeleuchtung liegen und auch genauso hell wie ein Vollmond sind, beangel ich recht gerne, weil es dort eine tiefe Flußaußenkurve, Steine im Wasser und einen einmündenden Bach gibt, Da habe ich immer gute Aale gefangen, allerdings im Sommer...


----------



## bw1 (6. Mai 2020)

Vollmond mag ich beim Angeln auf Grund auch nicht besonders. Für das Oberflächenangeln ist das allerdings ideal, da habe ich zumindest in Seen sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 50 cm unter der Oberfläche bei 3 bis 4 m Wassertiefe lief dann oft richtig gut (und weitaus besser als am Grund).


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Mai 2020)

Dann mal ein voll Fettes Petri an Dich, Torsten...
Du bist echt der Hammer und zauberst am laufenden Band welche raus... Das erfreut mich immer wieder sehr und ich teile meine Freude mit dir...

Ich will auch so, Du machst mich einfach krank, grins... 
jetzt aber genug gelobt, verdienst es aber....

Werde heute es nicht wieder aufs biegen und brechen nach der erfolglosen Woche am meinen Abschnitt weiter probieren, ich warte jetzt da ein paar Tage ab...Nichtsdestotrotz wird mal wieder Zeit ein an den Haken zu kriegen, werde heute für drei Stündchen am anderen Kanal (DHK) probieren... neue Stelle antesten, neues Glück und die Karten sind wieder neu gemischt...

@ bw1:
Will dir nicht widersprechen, habe da keine Erfahrung... 
Im Sommer wenn die Brut sich oben rumtummelt und das „Wasser kocht“ kann ich es mir gut vorstellen aber jetzt schon???

Allen viel Spaß und ein festes ruckeln in der Rute...


----------



## börnie (6. Mai 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Also Hochzufrieden ins Bett


...das wäre ich auch gewesen. Petri zu den 4 (fast) Vollmond-Schleimis


----------



## bw1 (6. Mai 2020)

@ Drillsucht

Du hast Recht, das war von mir zu allgemein formuliert und v. a. auf wärmeres Wasser bezogen. Zur Zeit würde ich bei Vollmond auch noch eher schattige Plätze beangeln und es auf Grund versuchen. In ein paar Wochen sieht es dann anders aus.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Mai 2020)

Heute fällt das angeln bei mir aus, wegen ist nicht...vielleicht morgen wenn es zeitlich passt...


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Mai 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Heute fällt das angeln bei mir aus, wegen ist nicht...vielleicht morgen wenn es zeitlich passt...



Neue Kräfte sammeln  . Richtig so.
Bei mir wird es jetzt wohl erstmal ruhiger. Kinder gehen ab morgen wieder zur Schule. Da wird's in der Woche schwieriger. Freitag kommt der WE Einsatz. Und dann schauen wir mal


----------



## inextremo6 (7. Mai 2020)

Nachdem die letzten beiden Ansitze nur einen 60er und mehrere zw.40-55 cm,die wieder schwimmen,gabs gestern beim einzigsten Biss einen schönen blanken 71er auf Miniplötze. War ziemlich langweilig.So ein Abend im strahlendem Vollmondlicht  kann sich ziiiiiehen. Hab dann um 1:30 Uhr eingepackt. Bin dennoch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## ExoriLukas (7. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

Petri Heil den Fängern!

Ich werde heute Abend wieder ans Wasser fahren und gucken was geht.

Habe mir gestern noch eine neue schicke Stelle angesehen.

ich werde berichten ...


----------



## börnie (7. Mai 2020)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> War ziemlich langweilig.....


...das ist jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau 

Petri !


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Mai 2020)

@inextremo6 
Aber dann wird man fürs lange warten ja wenigstens noch entlohnt. Dickes Petri zum Blanken...

 und Dir Lukas viel Glück heute Abend.


----------



## hendry (7. Mai 2020)

Moin moin, Petri zu euren Fängen  konnte letztes Wochenende auch zum ersten Mal an Kanal dies Jahr und nehmen ein paar Untermaßigen gab auch es gleich einen zum mitnehmen. 
Was mich gewundert hat, es gab viel Bewegung an der Pose mit Grundel als Köder. Sah größtenteils nach Wollhandkrabbe aus. Aber die Grundel war nie ansatzweise zerfetzt wie sonst Rotaugen. Kennt ihr das auch? sind Grundeln so robust? 
Grüße


----------



## ExoriLukas (8. Mai 2020)

Moin,

Wieder zuhause ... viele Bisse gehabt, zwei Steinaale verloren und enorm starke Wechselströmungen, dazu dann noch hin und wieder mal ein Schiff .. gegen 21 Uhr hatte ich beide Ruten im Wasser, dann war erstmal Ruhe ... gegen kurz vor 22 uhr der erste Aal, direkt in die Steine ... verloren. Keine fünf Minuten später an der anderen Rute dasselbe Spiel ... na klasse. Laune war im Keller. Um 22.30 Uhr fiel mir dann noch meine Stellfischrute aus dem Rutenhalter. Lief bis dahin alles andere als optimal. Dann kamen vereinzelt nochmal Aalbisse, von denen ich leider keinen verwerten konnte ( sehr zaghaft). Bis dato hatte ich noch auf Tauwurm gefischt. Nach Köderwechsel auf selbstgesuchte Laubwürmer gab es erstmal kurz verhalte Ruhe und im Hintergrund kam der Vollmond solangsam richtig in Fahrt. Plötzlich gab es einen Ruck in meiner neuen 6.50m Rute und die Bremse fing fröhlich an zu "singen". Die Pose war mit Schlag weg, so schnell, dass ich den Schein des Knicklichtes unter Wasser nicht mehr wahrnehmen konnte. Ich habe direkt angehauen und der Anhieb saß auch und nach kurzem aber für mich heftigen Drill hatte ich einen 87 cm langen Aal am Haken, der anscheinend ne Runde Vollmond gucken wollte. Habe dann noch bis 00:00 gesessen und bin dann abgehauen, war fast taghell.

Genug geschrieben - für mich steht jedenfalls fest, dass der Vollmond oft schlecht geredet , vorallem in Bezug auf das Aalangeln. Heute hat sich wieder mal bestätigt, dass es nicht unbedingt so ist. Für mich ist das persönlich die dritte Vollmondaalnacht in meiner Karriere, in der ich Aal(e) fangen konnte.

Der 87er Aal ist mein bislang größter gewesen. 

Zufrieden werde ich jetzt erstmal schlafen gehen und morgen dann eventuell nochmal einen Angriff starten.

Gruß,
Lukas


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Mai 2020)

Dickes Petri @ExoriLukas . Richtig schöne DEK Schlange.
Aber sag mal,  eine Sache macht mich Stutzig, Du schreibst "das Deine Bremse gesungen hat"!?
Fischt Du mit offener Bremse / Freilauf?
Wenn ja, es ja gut gegangen, dass wird Dir in Zukunft allerdings auch viele Aale "versauen", da die meisten der Burschen beim Widerstand los lassen werden oder einen Grund haben, sich noch schneller in die Steine zu verflüchtigen.

Ich empfehle Dir die Schnur bei offenem Rollenbügel unter ein Gummiband zu klemmen, welches aber nicht zu Stramm sein sollte. Gerade so viel, dass Dir die Wechselströmung kein Schnur von der Rolle nimmt. Wenns super passt, hält das Gummi auch ein Schiff aus, das ist aber nur Nebensache, da diese ja zur Aalzeit meistens sowieso nicht mehr so regelmäßig fahren.


----------



## ExoriLukas (8. Mai 2020)

Mahlzeit Aalzheimer,

Ja, sobald die Wechselströmungen weniger werden fische ich mit offenem Bügel, denn die Pose bleibt dann eigentlich dort stehen, wo sie stehen soll.

Gestern Abend jedoch war fast bis Mitternacht noch ziemlich Wechselbewegung im Wasser. 
hatte ich den Bügel zu und die Bremse auf "Soft". Der Trick mit dem Gummiband klingt gut. Werde ich heute Abend mal ausprobieren.

Jetzt gehts erstmal nach Ibbenbüren, Nachschub kaufen (Haken,Schrotblei und ein, zwei neue Knicklichtposen). 

In diesem Sinne, allen viel Petri Heil - ich werde heute Abend wieder eine Vollmondsession starten!

Gruß,
Lukas


----------



## Lyfer1990 (8. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
dann fange ich auch mal an hier von den Aalfängen im Mittellandkanal zu berichten.
Letzte Woche waren wir zu 2 los und hatten 3 Aale, alle so um die 60cm.
Wollten heute so gegen 19 Uhr wieder hin, falls was geht werde ich mich melden und Bilder posten.
Geangelt wird auf verschiedene Würmer an der Stellfischrute mit Pose, Steinkante.

LG S.C


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. Mai 2020)

Ein fettes Petri zu deinem Hammer-Aal, Lukas! 
Das mit der Schnur unter dem Gummiband mache ich auch, hat sich bisher immer super bewährt! 
Fahre heute Abend auch raus, habe mir heute mittag dazu frische Köfis gesenkt und bin vorhin erst mit dem Aufziehen fertig geworden. 

Heute Abend/Nacht sollen Wolkenfelder durchziehen, vielleicht ist es da nicht ganz so hell... Für Morgen sind Gewitter und Schauer vorhergesagt, da bin ich auch am Wasser!


----------



## ExoriLukas (8. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ein fettes Petri zu deinem Hammer-Aal, Lukas!
> Das mit der Schnur unter dem Gummiband mache ich auch, hat sich bisher immer super bewährt!
> Fahre heute Abend auch raus, habe mir heute mittag dazu frische Köfis gesenkt und bin vorhin erst mit dem Aufziehen fertig geworden.
> 
> Heute Abend/Nacht sollen Wolkenfelder durchziehen, vielleicht ist es da nicht ganz so hell... Für Morgen sind Gewitter und Schauer vorhergesagt, da bin ich auch am Wasser!



Hi,

Danke! 

Genau dasselbe habe ich eben auch gedacht, es soll sich zuziehen ... vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht.

Gestern Abend war es so hell, dass ich einen Schatten geschmissen habe. 

Komme eben aus dem Angelfachgeschäft und da war der BÄR los, Wahnsinn .... , wenn die alle losziehen wirds voll!

Gruß,
Lukas


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. Mai 2020)

ExoriLukas schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Danke!
> 
> ...



Gestern Nacht stand der Mond genau über einer Straßenlaterne und ich habe mich gefragt, was wohl heller ist... Ich habe sogar 2 Schatten geworfen! 
Heute Abend teste ich mal eine neue Stelle, es kann nur besser als gestern werden! Schließlich sagt Konfuzius: "Der nächste Tag/die nächste Nacht wird besser!"


----------



## börnie (8. Mai 2020)

ExoriLukas schrieb:


> Der 87er Aal ist mein bislang größter gewesen.
> Zufrieden werde ich jetzt erstmal schlafen gehen und morgen dann eventuell nochmal einen Angriff starten.
> 
> Gruß,
> Lukas



...auch von mir ein Petri ! Fängt man jetzt auch nicht so häufig einen 87er. Top !

Dann viel Erfolg und Petri an alle die heute auf Schlangenjagd gehen.
Ich werde wohl leider erst morgen raus aufs Wasser können ...


----------



## zokker (8. Mai 2020)

Petri zum 71er Paul, das kann sich schon Aal nennen.  

Und natürlich ein dickes Petri zum 87er Lukas, das sind dann schon Ausnahmefische. Perfekt zum sauer einlegen.

Ich werde erst nächste Woche wieder zum angeln kommen, bin auf Arbeit.

Ich wünsche allen die heute und am WE losziehen ein Petri Heil.


----------



## ralle (8. Mai 2020)

Eigentlich wollte ich heute nicht los -  aber das Wetter hat mich angefixt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Mai 2020)

Schöner Bach, ralle.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Zmann (8. Mai 2020)

ExoriLukas schrieb:


> Genug geschrieben - für mich steht jedenfalls fest, dass der Vollmond oft schlecht geredet , vorallem in Bezug auf das Aalangeln. Heute hat sich wieder mal bestätigt, dass es nicht unbedingt so ist. Für mich ist das persönlich die dritte Vollmondaalnacht in meiner Karriere, in der ich Aal(e) fangen konnte.


Erstmal Petri zur dicken Schlange!
Zum Thema Vollmond denke ich das es von der Gewässertrübung abhängig ist ob was geht oder halt nicht.
Ich bleib Zuhause wenn der Mond alles hell macht(hab es oft genug probiert) aber die Gewässer die ich befische sind auch recht klar.


----------



## ralle (8. Mai 2020)

Der erste Besuch kommt


----------



## wolf710 (8. Mai 2020)

So zurück 1 Std angeln aal 77 cm und 1.050 g.


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. Mai 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Der erste Besuch kommt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345320
> Anhang anzeigen 345321


 
Die sind mir tausendmal lieber als einen Biber am Angelplatz im Wasser! 

Dein Bach hat übrigens große Ähnlichkeit mit unserer Zenn! 
Dann Wünsche ich dir (euch) eine Biberfreie Nacht und schöne Schleicher!


----------



## Lyfer1990 (8. Mai 2020)

Nr 1 um 22.45 ...57cm


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Mai 2020)

Fettes Petri zu 87er Lukas...
Echt geil ...
natürlich auch allen andern erfolgreichen ein Petri...

Bei mir ist der Knoten nach vier erfolglosen versuchen endlich geplatzt und dann noch bei den Mondschein...Auch heute dachte ich schon ans abschneidern, dann aber gegen eins kam die Erlösung und etwa zehn Minuten später nochmal nachgelegt... zwei gut genährte Burschen sorgten für den immer wieder geilen Adrenalinschub...
Habe noch bis halb drei gemacht, kam aber vor lauter Hoffnung nichts mehr...
Man, bin ich Happy nach der längeren Durststrecke ... der erste hat mein Bissanzeiger nur leicht angehoben und  hat sich abgelegt, es ist schon der vierte den ich bei Köderkontrolle dann dran hatte... der zweite an der anderen Rute hat richtig geil genommen, nachdem ich die Fangrute abgelegt habe... War am DEK und beide auf Grund mit Taui aus der Fahrrinne... Der Mond schien garnicht so schlecht zu sein, sind geile Fische rausgekommen und das Wochenende ist erst angefangen...Bin neugierig was da noch so nachkommt...

Allen ein geiles ruckeln in der Rute !!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Mai 2020)




----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (9. Mai 2020)

Petri, sehr schöne Schlangen,topp


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Mai 2020)

Petri den Fängern zu den schönen Schlangen. Ich war gestern auch los. Musste noch weiter in die Prärie um den Belagerungszustand ähnlichen Verhältnissen auszuweichen. Also Kuddel gepackt und mit meinem Kumpel los maschiert. Neue Stelle, neues Glück. Die Aale haben uns die erste Zeit unglaublich auf Trab gehalten. Aber es war sehr sehr viel Kinderstube unterwegs. Ich hatte meine ich 11 Stück. Vier davon durften mich nach Hause begleiten. Die beste Beiszeit war kurz vor der Dämmerung und die ersten beiden Stunden danach. Dann wurde es ruhiger. Den besten hatte ich allerdings gegen 01:00 Uhr. Mein Kumpel hatte ebenfalls 4 brauchbare. War definitiv nicht schlecht. War am MLK. Alle Aale gefangen mit der Stellfischrute in WT von 1,4-2,2m auf der Steinpackung


----------



## bw1 (9. Mai 2020)

Super Fänge letzte Nacht, Glückwunsch! Sehr interessant vor allem, dass Aalzheimer flach direkt über der Steinpackung gefangen hat, das versuchen die allermeisten ja gar nicht erst.


----------



## ExoriLukas (9. Mai 2020)

Moin zusammen,

Dickes Petri Heil allen Fängern! Ich habe noch bis 12.00 Uhr am DEK gesessen, allerdings lief es von Anfang an bescheiden.

Ich hatte gestern unzählige Schniepelbisse, die allesamt DIREKT in die Steine gezogen sind. Einer war so klein, der war vielleicht etwas größer wie ein normales Rotauge. Und das ging fast den ganzen Abend so, wohlbemerkt alle auf Aalhaken der Größe 4, die dann alle abgerissen sind! Leider gab es auch noch unzählige Grundeln. Naja, nach 8 Ansitzen nun der erste ohne Aal. Was solls, heute Abend gehts weiter!

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, was vorher an "meiner" Stelle los war. Es fuhren kurz bevor ich kam zwei Autos weg. Außerdem kann ich Aalzheimer absolut bestätigen, es war die Hölle los. Jogger,Radfahrer,Autofahrer - alles bis tief in die Nacht hinein. Teilweise gibt es Leute, die fahren mit ihrem PKW incl. eingeschaltetem Fernlicht am Kanal entlang (über die schmalen Wege) und verpieseln sich dann sang und klanglos - einfach so. Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Genau so wenig wie die Anglerkollegen, die beim Köderwechsel oder justieren ihrer Montagen den ganzen Kanal dermaßen ausleuchten, dass ich in 2000m Entfernung noch geblendet werde.Gegen 11.30 Uhr kamen dann noch zwei Obercoole mit ihrem gepimpten Wagen und Klappenauspuff, die direkt auf der Brücke mehrmals hintereinander ein paar "Burnies" gezogen haben. Also ihr seht schon, mit Ruhe war gestern Abend leider nicht viel.

Naja, war ja auch Bombenwetter gestern Abend. Ich hoffe, dass es heute Abend etwas ruhiger wird.

In diesem Sinne, dickes Petri an alle!


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. Mai 2020)

Hatte gestern nur Bisse bis Mondaufgang. Obwohl ich im Schatten eines dichten Baumes und Busches meine Köfis liegen hatte....

Auf einen Gründling hatte ich einen Hammerbiß! Meine Aalrute bog sich zum Halbkreis (-90gr.Wg.!) und ich brachte eine Riesenwasserschlange an die Oberfläche! 
Als ich mich schon freuen wollte, stieg er aus und weg war er... 
Hätte ich noch etwas länger mit dem Anhieb gewartet oder einen größeren Haken benutzt,) dann wäre ich bestimmt nicht wieder als Schneider heimgekehrt.... :-(


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Mai 2020)

Fettes Petri Torsten!!!

Beachtest du bei deiner Stellenwahl auf irgendwelche Besonderheiten wenn ich mal fragen darf???
Es gibt ja etwas längere / kürzere, steil / flach, bewachsen / nicht bewachsen, große / kleinere Steine in der Packung,  Windrichtung ( drückt die Pose gegen Packung oder auch raus), tiefe vor der Packung, etc. etc.... 
Wie du weißt angel ich noch nicht lange auf Aal und dann nur in der Zanderschonzeit aber es macht mir sehr viel Spaß.... leider ist die Zeit viel zu kurz um alles auszuprobieren ...
Es wäre nett wenn du vielleicht etwas aus deiner Zauberkiste Preis geben würdest was so deine Vorlieben sind...
Deine langjährige Erfahrung spricht ja für dich...
Ich sag schon mal besten Dank vorab und wünsche dir wie immer weiterhin viel Erfolg....
Allen anderen viel Erfolg die ans Wasser schaffen... bin heute nicht am Wasser....


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Mai 2020)

Meinst Du Wasserpflanzenwuchs? Den haben wir hier komplett im Kanal nicht, dafür muss ich schon richtung Münster an den DEK. Grundsätzlich richte ich mich nach meinen Aufzeichnungen, welcher Abschnitt bei welchen Bedingung funktioniert. Aktuell suche ich Abschnitte, wo ich schnell auf tiefe komme, so dass ich Ufernah fischen kann, denn da sind die Grundeln und damit das Futter. Weil es durch den Mond hell ist, ist die schnelle Tiefe aus meiner Sicht von Vorteil. Wenn diese Stelle dann noch abgelegen und wenig frequentiert ist, mag ich Sie schon. Zudem bin ich hier ganz gut vernetzt und man hat immer Augen und Ohren offen wo was geht. Das ist eigentlich mein einfaches Prinzip, womit ich die letzten Jahre auch gut gefahren bin. Wennn es neue Abschnitte sind, und ich eine andere Tiefenstruktur erwartet hätte, dann passe ich die Rutenlänge so an, das ich auf meiner Wunschtiefe angel. Deswegen ziehe ich oft mit 8m Ruten (oder noch länger) los. Denn kürzen durch Elemente Einziehen ist wesentlich einfacher als festzustellen, dass der Knüppel zu kurz ist


----------



## ExoriLukas (9. Mai 2020)

Moin ... 

Man mag es kaum glauben, aber alles voll am Wasser. Wahsinn was wir da eben gesehen haben. 
Teilweise sehen die Ufer aus wie Campingplätze inklusive Grill und Sonnenschirm, mit Kennzeichen teilweise aus dem Ruhrgebiet. Hätte mich zwar noch zwischen den ein oder anderen "drängen" können, aber nach kurzer Kontaktaufnahme habe ich es dann doch lieber sein lassen.

Nach 30 Minuten Stellensuche haben wir abgebrochen und sind wieder Richtung nach Hause. Auf dem Rückweg noch eben an der Ems vorbei, gleiches Bild.

Freue mich schon wieder auf die Tage unter der Woche .... bis dahin!

Allen die sitzen, wünsche ich viel Erfolg!


----------



## Blueser (9. Mai 2020)

Das ist der Vorteil als Privatier, man kann in der Woche losziehen. Leider gibt es zur Zeit, bedingt durch SARs-CoV-2, viele andere Leute mit genügend Freizeit, welche die einst idyllischen Gegenden zur Partymeile machen. Schlechter Wiedereinstieg in meine langjährige Anglerkarriere ...


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. Mai 2020)

Ich sitze immer allein an unserer Zenn an. Die einzigsten anderen Lebewesen sind Biber und Fledermäuse. 
Genug Platz für jeden von euch! 

Echt schlimm, wenn das Wasser vor lauter Angler nicht mehr nass genug ist.... Wenn der Mond aufgeht, mache ich Feierabend.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Mai 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Meinst Du Wasserpflanzenwuchs? Den haben wir hier komplett im Kanal nicht, dafür muss ich schon richtung Münster an den DEK. Grundsätzlich richte ich mich nach meinen Aufzeichnungen, welcher Abschnitt bei welchen Bedingung funktioniert. Aktuell suche ich Abschnitte, wo ich schnell auf tiefe komme, so dass ich Ufernah fischen kann, denn da sind die Grundeln und damit das Futter. Weil es durch den Mond hell ist, ist die schnelle Tiefe aus meiner Sicht von Vorteil. Wenn diese Stelle dann noch abgelegen und wenig frequentiert ist, mag ich Sie schon. Zudem bin ich hier ganz gut vernetzt und man hat immer Augen und Ohren offen wo was geht. Das ist eigentlich mein einfaches Prinzip, womit ich die letzten Jahre auch gut gefahren bin. Wennn es neue Abschnitte sind, und ich eine andere Tiefenstruktur erwartet hätte, dann passe ich die Rutenlänge so an, das ich auf meiner Wunschtiefe angel. Deswegen ziehe ich oft mit 8m Ruten (oder noch länger) los. Denn kürzen durch Elemente Einziehen ist wesentlich einfacher als festzustellen, dass der Knüppel zu kurz ist


Danke erstmal für deine Antwort... So wirklich haste mir damit nicht geholfen...Jetzt alles schriftlich in Worte umzusetzen wäre auch zu überfordernd...vielleicht ergibt sich mal die Möglichkeit, mal darüber persönlich zu fachsimpeln...
Ich suche mir auch meine Stellen momentan nach Gefühl und meinen Riecher so in etwa... Oft klappt es oder auch halt nicht, meist hatte ich an neuen Stellen  gut Glück... Bin alleine am suchen und herausfinden und das auch intensiv...Das dauert halt einige Saisons...Erfahrungen haben von Vorteil gezielt Angeln zu gehen und gleichzeitig erfolgreich zu sein... Beim Zandern weiß ich an meinen Gewässern, wann, wo, wie und zu welcher Tageszeit / Jahreszeit ich an bestimmten Stellen sein muss und was ich machen muss...
Bei Aal bin ich noch in der herausfindundsphase... Ich hoffe, das die Burschen mich bei Laune halten und ich tiefer in die Materie mich vertiefen werde...Ab ersten ist erstmal mein Lieblingsräuber wieder dran, die Spannung und die Hammerbisse finde ich einfach megageil...
Werde weiter dran bleiben und auch berichten...

@ Lukas:
Ist schon hart ans Wasser zu fahren und dann wieder heim...  Ich angel aber auch lieber unter der Woche und genieße es alleine am Wasser zu sein...


----------



## inextremo6 (10. Mai 2020)

Ich sitze auch noch aufm Wasser.Von insgesamt 4 Aalen, die ich fangen durfte .nur einer der mein Mindestmaß gerade so erreicht hat. Außerdem ist es wie auf dem Oktoberfest. Massen an Menschen mit Feuerwerk und Suff, als ob die Welt wieder komplett neu auferstanden ist.Zum Glück bin ich mit dem Boot draußen, ansonsten hätte ich schon die Flucht ergriffen.Naja mal schauen vielleicht kommt noch ein guter Aal


----------



## Lyfer1990 (10. Mai 2020)

Was benutzt ihr denn für Rutenständer für die Stellfischruten?


----------



## wolf710 (10. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Hatte gestern nur Bisse bis Mondaufgang. Obwohl ich im Schatten eines dichten Baumes und Busches meine Köfis liegen hatte....
> 
> Auf einen Gründling hatte ich einen Hammerbiß! Meine Aalrute bog sich zum Halbkreis (-90gr.Wg.!) und ich brachte eine Riesenwasserschlange an die Oberfläche!
> Als ich mich schon freuen wollte, stieg er aus und weg war er...
> Hätte ich noch etwas länger mit dem Anhieb gewartet oder einen größeren Haken benutzt,) dann wäre ich bestimmt nicht wieder als Schneider heimgekehrt.... :-(


Kenne ich das Gefühl, habe gestern um 23 Uhr 30 auch einen richtig kapitalen aal vor meinen Beinen verloren, er hat mir meinen 4 er haken abgerissen, einfach meine 0,35 gesprengt, konnte noch sehen wie er weg ist wieder.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Mai 2020)

Lyfer1990 schrieb:


> Was benutzt ihr denn für Rutenständer für die Stellfischruten?



Hi Lyfer.
Möchte dir Mal antworten. Ich habe verschiedene Möglichkeiten, welche grundsätzlich von Gewässer und der damit verbundenen Uferbeschaffenheit zusammenhängen. Auch unterscheide ich, ob ich abends für ein paar Stunden los gehe, oder ob ich über Nacht bleibe und mich irgendwann auf die Liege ins zelt lege.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Mai 2020)

Das ist Möglichkeit 1 und ein Absolut treuer Begleiter. Überall wo Du Erdboden hast oder auch nur eben ein Loch in der Steinpackung hast kannst Du Dinger platzieren und jeden Winkel passend durch die Verstellschraube einstellen. Sind im Handel bzw. Bei meinem Gerätehändler fertig zu kaufen und begleiten mich seit 15 Jahren ans Wasser. Kurzes Festziehen per Hand reicht, und jede Stellfischrute, noch so lang und schwer steht. Es gibt ähnliche mit Flügelschrauben, die taugen jedoch nichts. Das sind die einzigen die wirklich top einstellbar sind, ausser Eigenbau (später)

Vorteil:
Einfach und Schnell
Recht Überschaubares Packmaß
Fast überall Anwendbar

Nachteil:
bei Seitenwind Recht anfällig wenn man den Winkel nicht im Boden verankern kann


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Mai 2020)

Möglichkeit 2. Hier ein Eigenbau. Dieser ist etwa 50 cm lang und ist dort anwendbar, wo man schönen festen aber keinen steinigen Boden an der Böschung hat. Wenn man diese Länge komplett versenkt bekommt, stehen die Ruten ebenfalls Recht ordentlich. Man kann auch im Handel erhältliche Brandungsständer dafür verwenden, die sind dann natürlich schön lang und man verliert nicht viel Rutenlänge. 

Vorteil:
Sehr gute Packmaße und Gewicht (Brandungsständer natürlich nicht)
Stehen bei guter Verankerung Recht stabil

Nachteil:
Passender Untergrund erforderlich
Ruten Winkel schlecht zu justieren


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Mai 2020)

Möglichkeit 3. Normale verstellbare Bank-Sticks mit Aufnahme für Rutenhalter mit Schnurführung oder Bissanzeiger bei Übernacht Absitzen.
Die Bank Sticks können sehr schön in der losen Steinpackung am Kanal platziert werden um die Ruten super Flach über das Wasser zu stellen. Die Rute kann hinten mit einem Stein  (so mache ich das immer) beschwert werden. Und schon hat man den perfekten Rutenständer

Vorteil:
Leicht und ganz geringes Packmaß
Möglichkeit zur Aufnahme eines Bissanzeigers
Sehr Windstabil wenn die Auflage hinten vernünftig ist
Sehr Günstig

Nachteil:
Manchmal ein bisschen Bastelei
Nur bei entsprechender Steinschüttung oder Erdboden möglich.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Mai 2020)

Dazu habe ich noch zwei Modelle aus dem Eigenbau. Einmal ähnlich Möglichkeit 1 (siehe Foto), jedoch mit breitem V-Förmigen Erdspieß für lockere Sandböden wie z.B. am Fluss. Die sind auch gut, aber Recht klobig und auch nicht billig, alleine fürs Material, Edelstahl.

Als letztes habe ich quasi noch aus dem Eigenbau eine Rod-Pod ähnliche Ausführung für Einzelruten. War Mal ein Prototyp, aber selten im Einsatz. Der Aufbau dauert bei 3 Ruten einfach zu lange. Wobei die Funktion, auch wenn noch optimierbar, sehr geil war, gerade wenn man ebenfalls Bissanzeiger haben möchte. Aber wie gesagt. Pro Rute sehr aufwendig, nicht billig, viel zu schleppen. Darum liegen Sie meist im Angelkeller.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Mai 2020)

Möglichkeit 1 und 3 sind die, mit denen ich an meinen Hausgewässern, dem DEK und dem MLK, sehr sehr gut zu Recht komme. Leider kann ich nicht mehr sagen, welcher Hersteller Nummer 1 war. Die Dinger sind auf jeden Fall das Beste, was ich in all den Jahren, auch bei Freunden und Bekannten, gesehen habe. Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja noch weitere Ideen?


----------



## Lyfer1990 (10. Mai 2020)

Wow danke für die Mühe!


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. Mai 2020)

Da bei uns in den Verbandsgewässern die Raubfisch- Schonzeit in knapp 14 Tagen endet, wollte ich im Main-Donau-Kanal mit "normalen" Ruten (3,60-3,90m) auf Grund mit Köfis auf Aal angeln. 

Nun meine Fragen an die anderen Kanalangler, besonders an Aalzheimer: Wo sollte ich die Montagen ablegen, am Fuß der Steinpackung, in der Fahrrinne oder in Wendebecken, an den hintersten Ecken?


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Mai 2020)

@Chief Brolly 
Puh, das ist so sehr schwierig zu beurteilen, da ich euren Kanal nicht kenne.  Ich würde Aber um diese Jahreszeit immer die Steinpackung nehmen. Das Wendebecken mit Spundwand wird denke ich tief sein, so wäre es bei uns (ca. 4-5m). Das wäre ein Bereich für den Spätherbst/Winter. Jetzt jagen die Aale und Zander auf der Packung. Wenn du deine 3,90m Rute (vielleicht hast du ja auch noch ne längere) direkt unten an die Wasserkante stellen kannst, würde ich es mit einer Feststellpose vom Prinzip der Stellfischangel versuchen. Gerade um diese Jahreszeit reicht es aus, wenn man knapp an der ersten Kante fischt. Bei uns ist es dort ca. 0,7-0,9m. Den Köder(fisch) knapp über Grund. Die andere Rute kannst du dann auf Grund hinter die Packung legen, soweit möglich.


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. Mai 2020)

Danke für die Tips! Das Problem ist nur, das durch Schleusenbetrieb zeitweise starke Strömungen im Kanal herrschen (jedenfalls am Tage). 
Bestimmt ist es Nachts genauso. 

Das Wendebecken ist flacher, 1,70m--3,50m, habe ich mal mit dem Deeper gelotet. Der Grund ist uneben, meiner Meinung nach wurde beim Bau der Grund betoniert, zur Fahrrinne hin abfallend. In den Ecken ist es am flachensten, wärmsten und geschützten (keine Strömung). Da vermute ich den Kleinfisch... Zudem wird es nur ganz selten benutzt. 
Am besten, ich suche mir einen Angelplatz weit weg von den Schleusen. 
Welche Tragkraft sollten denn die Posen haben, reichen da 6gr.?


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Mai 2020)

Die Wechselströmung haben wir hier auch, darum Stellfischruten. Man kann die Pose mit ein wenig "freier Schnur" direkt unter der Rutenspitze platzieren, so dass Sie je nach Strömungsrichtung ca. einen halben Meter nach links oder rechts mit driften kann, dann wird Sie vom Schnurclip (Gummiband) gestoppt. So fischt Du immer auf der passenden Höhe und in dem Bereich den Du ausgelotet hast. (Wichtig ist, nicht nur unter der Spitze zu loten sondern eben auch den halben Meter rechts und links, um evtl. Unebenheiten zu berücksichtigen). Das funktioniert nicht, wenn Du die Pose auswirfst. Dann wird Sie durch die Strömung immer an die nächste Kante gedrückt und wenn Du Pech hast, gibt es Hänger. Der Köder sollte nicht auf dem Grund aufliegen, sondern maximal 5cm über den Steinen  schweben (Beim Zander dürfen es auch bis zu 20cm sein). Die Tragkraft der Posen beträgt bei mir 4 Gramm. Das ist in unseren Kanälen ausreichend. Wenn die Strömung stärker ist, und die Posen nur schräg stehen, sollte man hoch gehen (6-8 Gramm). Ich fische auf der Hauptschnur ein kleines Durchlaufblei mit 2-3 Gramm. Um die Pose zu tarieren, wird per Klemmblei über den Wirbel nachgebleit und schützt damit auch den Wirbelknoten vor dem kleinen Durchlaufblei. Als letztes setze immer ich ein Bleischrot ca. 5cm über den Köder, so dass dieser  unten gehalten wird. Das ist wichtig. Sollte dann mit Köder (z.B. beim Taui) die Pose zu stark absinken, entferne ich Blei von der Hauptschnur. Dazu empfehle ich unbedingt Feststellposen und kein Laufposen. Das hat zwei Gründe:

1. Mit der Strömung kann die Laufpose etwas nach unten gezogen werden und Deine Tiefe verändert sich. Ich mag das nicht und finde auch, dass die Fische beim aufnehmen des Köders zu viel Widerstand haben, weil Sie meist beim anfänglichen Biss auch gegen die schräg gestellte Schnur ziehen.


2. Bei einem Hänger oder Drill kann der Schnurstopper verrutschen, was schwieriger zu kontrollieren ist als bei einer Feststellpose. Ich klebe mir bei jeder ausgeloteten Rute immer ein Stück Isolierband auf die Rute, und zwar genau da, wo die Pose nach meinem Loten stehen muss. Bei mir ist das immer direkt unter der Pose, so dass ich nach jedem Drill / Hänger beim Neubeködern kontrollieren kann, ob sich meine Pose aus irgendeinem Grund verstellt hat. Das verhindert, dass Du unbemerkt im "TRüben" fischt. 

Man muss sich an diese Kleinigkeiten gewöhnen, aber Sie helfen, Dich an den Fisch zu bringen!


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Mai 2020)

Mal zur Anschauung und Verdeutlichung wie das aussehen kann


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Mai 2020)




----------



## Brutzel (11. Mai 2020)

Ich war die Nacht auch noch mal los bis 01.30 Uhr am RHK. Zumindest war dank des Wetters mal wenig Volk unterwegs. Einer von 68 cm durfte mit.


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank Aalzheimer, für deine umfassende, sehr interessante und gut erklärte Beschreibung und Beantwortung meiner Frage! 

Nun habe ich auch einen Tip für dich bzw. euch: Das A und O beim Aalangeln ist für mich der Haken und das Vorfachmaterial! 
Die meisten von euch verwenden bestimmt Mono, hab ich früher auch genommen. 

Nachdem mir mit Mono-Vorfächern schon einige Fische abgerissen sind und ein Aal an Land innerhalb von Sekunden mit einem 0,38er! Vorfach kurzen Prozeß gemacht hat, dann ins Gras fiel und ich dann ihn ein zweites Mal gefangen habe, bin ich auf ein anderes Vorfachmaterial aufmerksam geworden. 

Da ich mir meine Öhrhaken immer selbst binde, habe ich 15kg Kevlar-Vorfachmaterial entdeckt und binde meine Haken nur noch damit! 
Seitdem ist mir kein Aal mehr abgerissen.  Selbst wenn sich einer festgesetzt hat, bekomme ich ihn heraus! 

Allerdings verwende ich geflochtene Schnur in Stärken von 0,20 bis 0,39....In hindernisfreien Fluß- und Kanalabschnitten auch 0,33er bis 0,40er Mono. 
Als Haken kurzschenklige von Gamakatsu der Größe 2-4 bei kleineren Köfis bis 9cm Länge. 
Bei größeren, meist Gründlingen, von 11-15 cm, nehme ich einen langschenkligen Haken der Größe 2/0.
Wenn ich mit der Ködernadel aufziehe, sitzt dieser im Maulbereich. 
Die Nadel führe ich etwa 1,5cm VOR dem Schwanz aus dem Fisch und "vernähe" über der Wirbelsäule mit 4 Stichen das Kevlar bis zum Schwanzansatz. 
Das hat folgende Vorteile: Der beißende Aal kann das Fischchen weder auf das Vorfach schieben oder vom Schwanzende herunterreißen (Reduktion von Fehlbissen). Durch die Löcher im  Köfi tritt mehr Fischsaft aus, was ein kapitaler Aal schon von weitem sehr anzieht...! 
Zudem nimmt das Geflecht der Kevlar das Fischaroma vom Aufziehen sehr gut auf und lockt damit zusätzlich!


----------



## fischerheinrich (11. Mai 2020)

Moin, 
habe gerade gelesen, dass bei Gleesen,DEK, eine Brücke eingestürzt ist, der Schiffsverkehr ruht, keine Personenschäden zum Glück.
Habe ich auf ems-veche gelesen.
Grüße


----------



## ExoriLukas (11. Mai 2020)

fischerheinrich schrieb:


> Moin,
> habe gerade gelesen, dass bei Gleesen,DEK, eine Brücke eingestürzt ist, der Schiffsverkehr ruht, keine Personenschäden zum Glück.
> Habe ich auf ems-veche gelesen.
> Grüße



Moin,

Jau. Was soll ich sagen, es ist noch keine Woche her, da habe ich exakt unter dieser Brücke gesessen. Schon ein komisches Gefühl. Immerhin, keine Wechselströmung , juhu. Mir sind dort schon öfters leere Kähne aufgefallen, die der Brückenunterkante ziemlich nah kamen. Erst in der letzten Woche. Vielleicht war es auch nur Einbildung. Naja, ist jetzt sowieso egal. 

MfG.


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Mai 2020)

Ist jetzt ein hübscher Angelsteg


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Mai 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 345511
> 
> 
> Das ist Möglichkeit 1 und ein Absolut treuer Begleiter. Überall wo Du Erdboden hast oder auch nur eben ein Loch in der Steinpackung hast kannst Du Dinger platzieren und jeden Winkel passend durch die Verstellschraube einstellen. Sind im Handel bzw. Bei meinem Gerätehändler fertig zu kaufen und begleiten mich seit 15 Jahren ans Wasser. Kurzes Festziehen per Hand reicht, und jede Stellfischrute, noch so lang und schwer steht. Es gibt ähnliche mit Flügelschrauben, die taugen jedoch nichts. Das sind die einzigen die wirklich top einstellbar sind, ausser Eigenbau (später)
> ...



Benutze die gleichen aus dem Handel (glaube sind von Jenzi) seit einigen Jahren und sie machen ihren Job sehr gut.
Das einzig nachteilige an den Fertigen ist dessen Material am unteren Ende, also der Erdspitze. Das ist oftmals sehr weich und verbiegt sich leider öfter wie einem lieb ist.
Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich die Erdspitze schon wieder gerade gebogen hab und warte eigentlich nur noch auf ein Abbrechen jener...erstaunlicherweise will sie aber noch nicht.

Die Dinger kosten glaub ich um die 15€ und dafür sind sie bestens. Von den Balzer-Teilen halte ich persönlich nicht viel, da zu wenig Einstellmöglichkeiten und doppelt so teuer.
Nen Eigenbau wäre sicherlich deutlich stabiler, aber eben dann auch schwerer. Da ich bei uns am MLK locker nen km erstmal laufen muss, ist das Gewicht für mich persönlich nicht ganz unwichtig.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (12. Mai 2020)

Möglicherweise freut sich der Hersteller und passt die Materialstärke an, wenn er darüber informiert wird, dass nicht die beworbene Heavy-Duty-Verarbeitung, sondern eher reduzierte Qualität aus dünnem oder weichem Blech an den Kunden ausgeliefert wird.
Deine Kritikpunkte am den Halter können auch an anderen Stellen im Netz gefunden werden.

Hier kann man den Hersteller erreichen:
07181 98870
info@jenzi.com


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Mai 2020)

Grundsätzliches "Problem" dieser Ständer. Liegt einfach daran, das das Blech unten zu einer Spitze zusammen gedrückt worden ist. Nach wirklich mehrfachen Gebrauch können diese brechen. Habe seit vielen Jahren 4 Stück davon im Einsatz. Bei einem ist die Spitze weg, was der Funktionalität überhaupt keinen Abbruch tut.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (13. Mai 2020)

Ja, die Bauweise des Erdspeers ist bekannt und meist nicht besonders hochwertig ausgeführt.
Mir gehts nur darum, dass dieser Ständer als Heavy Duty Ständer beworben wird.
Meiner Meinung ist bei dieser Bauweise die gegensätzliche der beworbenen Stabilität zutreffend.
Sie könnte aber in der beworbenen  Qualität hergestellt werden, wenn der Hersteller für die Produktion ein paar Cent mehr ausgeben würde.
Haben diese Ständer oben eigentlich ein Messinggewinde um verschiedene Halter einschrauben zu können?


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Mai 2020)

Aber Heavy können sie, und zwar richtig gut. Welche "Ständer oben" meinst Du @Mr. Sprock


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Mai 2020)

Schöner Bericht zu den Rutenhalter Torsten.... Daumen hoch dafür...
Ich fahre gleich mal los, checken was so geht...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (13. Mai 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Aber Heavy können sie, und zwar richtig gut. Welche "Ständer oben" meinst Du @Mr. Sprock


Ich meine den von Jenzi. Hat der oben einen Gewindeeinsatz, so dass man die Rutenauflage austauschen kann?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Mai 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Aber Heavy können sie, und zwar richtig gut. Welche "Ständer oben" meinst Du @Mr. Sprock



Eben..immerhin halten die problemlos meine 8m Stangen, selbst wenn sie nur zwischen den Steinen stecken.
Sollten die Enden irgendwann durch die viele Biegerei mal abbrechen, kommt halt ne dicke Schraube oder Stück angespitzter Stahl rein und fertig.
Ansonsten machen die nen prima Job, vorallem die obige Winkelverstellung hält einfach bombe. Der Fußtritt (ich nenns jetzt einfach mal so) hilft ja auch noch beim Stabilisieren.
Schwerer muß auch kein Ständer sein um gut zu sein.

@Mr. Sprock die Auflage der Jenzi-Ständer sind fest, lassen sich nicht einfach mal tauschen. Muß aber auch nicht, denn sie sind ausreichend breit und schonend zur Rute..


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. Mai 2020)

Hier mal was selbst gebasteltes, Einklappbar, Stufenlos verstellbar, Winkelbleche für sandigen Boden anschraubbar, Arm für Bissanzeiger bei Bedarf, Auflage vorne austauschbar und zusammengeklappt sehr schmal. 











Lackierung ist bescheiden, muß noch erneuert werden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Mai 2020)

steht auch bei gutem Wind sicher in den Steinen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Mai 2020)

Bin wieder zurück... Bissfreqenz schlecht... Nur zwei Bisse... Den ersten gegen halb elf verhauen, der zweite kurz vor eins blieb kleben... Mein erster Spitzkopf dieses Jahr, hat ungewöhnlich gut Druck gemacht...gefangen auf zwei Tauwürmer, gebündelt am 2er Haken...
DEK mit der Grundrute...nicht gemessen, geschätzt aber auf gut Ende 70cm... Ab nächsten Montag habe ich mehr Zeit und gehe mal wieder öfter... 
Bin jetzt schon gespannt was so am Wochenende rauskommt ...
Drücke allen beide Daumen die ans Wasser schaffen und ein Fettes Petri Heil !!!


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Mai 2020)

Petri Thomas
@Drillsucht69
So lange musst du gar nicht warten auf Fangberichte 

Ich war gestern nämlich auch am Wasser. War zusammen mit einem ehemaligen Arbeitskollegen, der sich so langsam mit der Angelei wieder angefreundet hat, und immer mehr los geht. Hat sich ein komplett neues Equipment zugelegt. So war die erste Zeit mit Erklärung der Montagen, ausrichten der Ruten, Loten und beködern sowie andere Tipps und Tricks recht schnell rum. Gegen 21:00 hatten wir dann beide unsere jeweils 3 erlaubten Ruten am MLK gestellt, und das im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, denn  Tatwaffen waren komplett Stellfischruten. Die ersten 45 Minuten verliefen bis auf den einen oder anderen Grundelzupfer noch ereignislos, was in den letzten Wochen häufig schon anders war, denn da kamen die ersten Aale meistens  schon gegen 21:00 Uhr. Ich befürchtete schon aufgrund des massiven Temperatursturzes einen ruhigen Abend als die Schlängler loslegten wie die Feuerwehr. Ich hielt meinen Kollegen ganz gut auf Trab, denn auch an meinen Ruten musste er üben. Ich war mehr das beratende Organ und griff nur bei mehrfach Bissen ein. Es klappte natürlich nicht alles und der ein oder andere Fisch wurde aufgescheucht oder im Drill verloren. Das ist kein Beinbruch. Mir hat es Spaß gemacht mit wie viel Euphorie er dabei war. Zeit zum sitzen blieb für uns kaum. Als wir dann gegen 00:00 anfingen einzupacken, gab es insgesamt 14 Aale, wovon 7 Stück mit uns nach Hause gingen. Es waren alles keine Riesen, ich schätze die mitgenommenen Aale auf 50-65cm. Aber es hat einen Mordsspaß gemacht und mein Kumpel war erstaunt, das trotz der hohen Bissfrequenz, die Rute mit Dendrobena Wurm komplett ignoriert wurde. Erst als der Wechsel zu Laubwurm kam, fing er innerhalb von 10 Minuten auf dieser Rute 2 Aale. Nachfolgend mal das obligatorische wuselige Eimerbild


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Mai 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ich meine den von Jenzi. Hat der oben einen Gewindeeinsatz, so dass man die Rutenauflage austauschen kann?




Nein, da kann man keine Rutenauflage drauf platzieren/austauschen. Also kein Gewinde wie z.B. auf einem Bank-Stick oder Rod-Pod.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Mai 2020)

Fettes Petri Torsten!!!

Sehr schön wenn man einen alles erklärt und es dann auch noch funktioniert, da ist die Freude doppelt so groß... Freue mich für euch und noch mehr für dein Kollegen...
Die bissfrequenz hat mit dem Wetterumschwung bei mir deutlich nachgelassen obwohl ich hin und wieder den einen oder anderen Blindgänger doch erwische... Es waren aber mehr Einsätze als Stückzahlen die letzte Zeit bei mir, aber es juckt schon wieder und ich könnte wieder los, grins...
Welche Wassertiefe war die heißeste Zone bei euch gestern???

Wünsche weiterhin gute Fänge.......


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Mai 2020)

Relativ flach, so bei 1,40m-1,60m
Hatte eine Rute auf 2,5, die war Tod, und zwar den ganzen Abend.


----------



## Kauli11 (14. Mai 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> mit Dendrobena Wurm komplett ignoriert wurde.


Daß Dendrobena Würmer ignoriert werden habe ich beim Aalangeln des öfteren erlebt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Mai 2020)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Daß Dendrobena Würmer ignoriert werden habe ich beim Aalangeln des öfteren erlebt.



Das stimmt. Komischerweise gibt es dann aber auch wieder Abende, da stehen die total auf die Dinger. Steckste nicht drin


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. Mai 2020)

Auch von mir ein Riesen-Petri, Torsten! 
Funktionierte wieder mal gut bei dir/euch, in 14 Tagen fahre ich zum Nachtangeln an den Main-Donau-Kanal, mal testen, wie Köfis laufen. 
Morgen fahre ich an unseren Fluß an die Stelle, wo ich immer meine Köfis fange,. 
Da sollten doch ein paar stramme Standaale zu fangen sein.... 
Ich bin wie immer optimistisch....


----------



## daci7 (15. Mai 2020)

Aller Jute zum Geburtstag @Aalzheimer !
Wünsch dir noch mehr so schöne Aalnächte - aber das regelst du schon!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Mai 2020)

Alles, alles Gute zum Birthday Torsten!!! 
Lasse es mal richtig krachen!!! Bleib gesund und viel Glück im Leben !!!
Genieße den Tag und lass es dir gut gehen!!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Mai 2020)

Gut geschätzt den Spitzkopf von vorletzter Nacht...
Nochmal neben Zollstock...


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. Mai 2020)

Auch von mir alles Gute und die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag! 

Lass dich schön feiern und weiterhin viel Petri Heil! 

Viele Grüße, 

Michael


----------



## zokker (15. Mai 2020)

alles Gute und so ...Torsten, feier mal schön ... ich geh angeln


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Mai 2020)

Ich danke Euch für die Wünsche.

@zokker
Sehr gute Entscheidung, ich würde es glatt genauso machen wenn ich morgen nicht gehen würde.
Mit Feiern ist ja in den aktuellen Zeiten nicht viel. Bei uns aus der Clique haben 10 Mann im Mai Geburtstag, 
dass müssen wir mal gesammelt nachholen wenn es wieder erlaubt ist. 

Obwohl ich sonst dieses Jahr eh nicht zu Hause gewesen wäre. Würde aktuell eigentlich noch auf dem 
Langelandbelt rumschippern..

Aber das ist ja vorerst mal nur aufgeschoben. Ende August starten wir einen neuen Versuch.


----------



## phirania (15. Mai 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich danke Euch für die Wünsche.
> 
> @zokker
> Sehr gute Entscheidung, ich würde es glatt genauso machen wenn ich morgen nicht gehen würde.
> ...



Na denn mal viel Glück für heute.
Hol dir deinen Gebutstagsaal...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. Mai 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> steht auch bei gutem Wind sicher in den Steinen
> Anhang anzeigen 345752


Bei Wind ja, aber bei Strömung habe ich da meine Zweifel, oder sind die nicht berechtigt?
Hier geht es hauptsächlich um Kanalangeln bei geringer Strömung.
Es werden meist Posen mit 2-5 g gefischt.

Ich habe vor ca. 5-7 Jahren damit aufgehört, erinnere mich aber noch, dass ich bei 3,5 m Wassertiefe und langsamer Strömung von ca. 4-5 km/h schon 20 g Posen brauchte. Am Rhein sähe es da noch ganz anders aus.
Je nach Rutenlänge, Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und Wassertiefe wirkt ein nicht unerheblicher Druck auf die Spitze, der den Ständer herum hebelt.
Ich denke daher, dass solche Ständer für Strömung nicht geeignet sind und bei solchen Verhältnissen vorne noch ein zusätzlicher Standardständer montiert werden muss.
Vielleicht liege ich auch falsch.

Wünsche auch einen schönen Geb.!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Mai 2020)

Habe heute den Ofen angeworfen und geräuchert... noch zwei Kilo Lachsfilet von Metro mit reingehängt und ganz viel Bier dazu... war ne lustige und fröhliche Runde heute Mittag bis in den Abend...ab Montag muss wieder der Nachschub für die nächste Räucherparty besorgt werden ...


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. Mai 2020)

Schneidest du die Aale nie über das Waidloch hinaus auf? 
Da sind doch noch die Schwanznieren drin und die gehören raus, ebenso wie die Kiemen!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Mai 2020)

Doch aber sicher... Ich zieh auch immer die Blutader raus... schneide immer so weit wie notwendig...die Kiemen werden auch rausgerupft...


----------



## Chief Brolly (16. Mai 2020)

Der Schnitt sah für mich recht kurz aus, aber du bist ja Profi!  

Oh Mann, das wird jetzt aber kalt! Mache noch bis 1,00 und dann Abflug....


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Mai 2020)

Sieht vielversprechend aus Thomas   und war bestimmt ein Spaß. Ich freue mich da auch immer drauf wenn's mit den Kumpels an die Öfen geht.

@Mr. Sprock 
Die Ständer halten auch bei Strömung. Zumindest in der Ems mit 20gramm Posen


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Mai 2020)

Heute Abend Mal DEK. Schauen ob da was läuft. Bleibe heute auch die ganze Nacht. 

@Drillsucht69 
Thomas, wenn du auf Grund angelst im DEK, einfach mit Anti tangle boom oder Hölzl oder gar nix?


----------



## Chief Brolly (16. Mai 2020)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Lassen sich Aale anfüttern? Würde gern mal mit Futterkörbchen gefüllt mit zerkleinerten Fischen am Anti-Tangle-Boom und Köfi angeln! 
Es gibt da auch so Pellets als Futter aus Aalmästereien, was ist davon zu halten? 
DAM hat die in den 80er Jahren mal als "Aal-Magnet" vertrieben.... 

Vielleicht bringt eine neue/andere Angelmethode doch mal regelmäßig etwas größere Schleicher an den Haken und niemand muß mehr enttäuscht als Schneider heimkehren....

Ach so: Bisher habe ich im Kanal mit Hölzl gefischt, als Helicopter-Rig.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Mai 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Heute Abend Mal DEK. Schauen ob da was läuft. Bleibe heute auch die ganze Nacht.
> 
> @Drillsucht69
> Thomas, wenn du auf Grund angelst im DEK, einfach mit Anti tangle boom oder Hölzl oder gar nix?



Ganz einfach wirbelblei durch und Gummiperle vor... verhedert nicht mehr als mit Anti tangle bei mir... wenn  etwas hängerträchtiger dann mit Hölzl... aber bei mir habe ich fast keine Hänger... 

Ja, das mit räuchern macht viel Spaß mit Freunden und es fliest viel Bier dabei... So eine Art-Ersatz für ne Grillparty ...
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg heute...

@chief:
Mit Hähnchenleber in Madenkörbchen als duftbombe zum Köder locken, funktioniert auch gut...habe ich aber dieses Jahr noch nicht angewendet, sonst habe ich es mal öfter gemacht...


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Mai 2020)

Aufbau vom Kumpel....


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Mai 2020)

Romantisch mit den Blumen oder?


----------



## Blueser (16. Mai 2020)

Füttere seit kurzem mit Aalpellets an. Die Schuppenkarpfen sind ganz wild darauf .
Aalbisse gab es auch, konnte aber keinen verwerten.


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Mai 2020)

Ich mache es einfach


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Mai 2020)

Dafür ohne Blumen


----------



## Kauli11 (16. Mai 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Aufbau vom Kumpel....


Da hat er sich schöne Rutenhalter gebaut. Aber das Gewicht... Gibt beim Schleppen lange Arme.


----------



## ExoriLukas (16. Mai 2020)

Petri allen die sitzen!

Hier noch zwei Fotos von gestern Abend, herrlich , ohne Schiffe ..

Gestern Abend ging leider gar nichts ... habe mit Sicherheit 5 - 6 Vorfächer/Haken gekillt, das ging gar nicht. Dass meine Stelle im DEK hängerreich ist, musste ich bereits öfters feststellen, aber gestern war im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes der Wurm drin ...

Auf Grund kann man in "unserem" Bereich des DEK so ziemlich vergessen, bislang habe ich noch fast jeden Montage versenkt.

Ich werde die nächsten Ansitze mal wieder an die gute alte Ems verlagern, da gabs "damals" eigentlich auch immer gute Aale.

Aktuell finde ich es Wahnsinn, was generell am Wasser los ist. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es einfach Coronabedingt die Leute ans Wasser zieht. Gestern bei kalten Temperaturen kamen selbst im Stockdunkeln noch Angler an, die aufgebaut haben ... geht einem schon etwas auf die Nerven, wenn die Stille aufeinmal ein abruptes Ende findet ..

Morgen mal an die Ems, etwas Stellen auskundschaften. 

@ Aalzheimer, zieh noch ein paar Schlangen heraus , habe dir gestern extra welche drin gelassen!


----------



## Chief Brolly (16. Mai 2020)

Habe an einer Rute so komische Bisse.. Habe den dranhängenden Gründling eingekurbelt und dann fehlten die Eingeweide! 

Ist euch das auch schon passiert? Als Verursacher tippe ich mal auf kleinere Aale oder Krebse.... 
An der anderen Rute ist auch ein Gründling dran, aber da geht gar nichts!


----------



## BerndH (16. Mai 2020)

Hab gerade auf nen halben gründling diesen Schlingel erwischt


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Mai 2020)

Der Bursche geht an die 80


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Mai 2020)

Fettes Petri Torsten!!!!
Ich hoffe, dass ist nicht der einzigste oder biste am schwächeln, grins...


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Mai 2020)

Ich gebe mir Mühe  . Der zweite gleichen Kalibers ist eingesackt


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Mai 2020)

Perfekt !!!!! Zwei Dicke ist schon Top und die Nacht noch jung...
Auch ein Petri an Bernd !!!


----------



## BerndH (17. Mai 2020)

Petri Dank. 
Mittlerweile hab ich 3 Stück. 
Für unser Gewässer ein sehr gutes Ergebnis.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Mai 2020)

Mensch Bernd. Das läuft ja   hier auch


----------



## BerndH (17. Mai 2020)

Sieht gut aus. 
Mal schauen was noch so kommt.


----------



## daci7 (17. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Habe an einer Rute so komische Bisse.. Habe den dranhängenden Gründling eingekurbelt und dann fehlten die Eingeweide!
> 
> Ist euch das auch schon passiert? Als Verursacher tippe ich mal auf kleinere Aale oder Krebse....
> An der anderen Rute ist auch ein Gründling dran, aber da geht gar nichts!


Das sind, mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit, Krebse oder Krabben gewesen.
Wir haben hier fast überal mit Wollhandkrabben zu kämpfen. Im Rhein merkt man die nicht immer, aber erst die Eingeweide, dann die Kiemen und dann der Kopf von Köfis fehlen regelmäßig bzw. fressen die Biester auch Würmer...
Oder die Vorfächer sind einfach abgeknipst - kommt ab und zu auch vor.
Wenn du zufällig in so einer Krebsparty eine Rute platziert hast, kannste den ganzen Abend mit Bissen rechnen ohne was zu fangen    obwohl - manchmal bleibt einer hängen oder wickelt sich ein.
Ich würde die Rute dann umsetzen.
Groetjes


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. Mai 2020)

Petri, ihr Glückspilze! Ich habe bis um 1.00 gemacht, außer ner Krebsattacke auf nen Gründling nichts.... 
Vielleicht waren auch nur meine Köfis zu alt.... Eingefroren aus dem letzten Jahr. Mit frischen hätte ich wohl besser abgeschnitten! 

Naja, aus Fehlern lernt man eben....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Mai 2020)

daci7 schrieb:


> Das sind, mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit, Krebse oder Krabben gewesen.
> Wir haben hier fast überal mit Wollhandkrabben zu kämpfen. Im Rhein merkt man die nicht immer, aber erst die Eingeweide, dann die Kiemen und dann der Kopf von Köfis fehlen regelmäßig bzw. fressen die Biester auch Würmer...
> Oder die Vorfächer sind einfach abgeknipst - kommt ab und zu auch vor.
> Wenn du zufällig in so einer Krebsparty eine Rute platziert hast, kannste den ganzen Abend mit Bissen rechnen ohne was zu fangen    obwohl - manchmal bleibt einer hängen oder wickelt sich ein.
> ...



Das was und auch wie du es beschreibst, stimme ich voll zu... 
Das bekomme ich immer von den Ansitzern, die auf Zander am Rhein  mit köfi angeln zu hören... Mit Wurm geht es genau so ab... Sitzt du an der falschen Stelle, haste nach 15 min. den Haken leer oder gar kein mehr dran... Da sind die Grundeln noch harmlos gegen, die lassen dir noch wenigstens den Haken über...

Wie läuft es bei deinen Kollegen am Rhein z. Z. mit den Aal??? Immer noch so hohe Fangfrequenz und warst du auch mal wieder unterwegs???

@ Torsten: 
Fettes Petri !!!
Du bist voll der „Geilomat“ oder noch besser gesagt, voll die Aalfangmaschine, grins... 
Freue mich jetzt schon auf dein Bericht und bin voll neugierig...

Natürlich auch ein Fettes Petri an Bernd meinerseits....
Wenn die Zeit zulässt, geh ich evtl. schon heute los, morgen aber auf sicher...
Allen ein Petri Heil und ein schönes Restwochenend !!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Petri, ihr Glückspilze! Ich habe bis um 1.00 gemacht, außer ner Krebsattacke auf nen Gründling nichts....
> Vielleicht waren auch nur meine Köfis zu alt.... Eingefroren aus dem letzten Jahr. Mit frischen hätte ich wohl besser abgeschnitten!
> 
> Naja, aus Fehlern lernt man eben....



Meine persönliche Meinung:
Immer frisch und aus dem selben Gewässer ist mir wichtig!!!
Da wir gerade beim dem Thema sind, würde mich auch die Erfahrung bzw. Meinung anderer sehr interessieren...


----------



## BerndH (17. Mai 2020)

So, hier sind die Jungs. Keine Riesen, alle zwischen 55- 60, aber das sind mir eigentlich die liebsten Aale. 

@Chief Brolly 
An Krabben glaube ich nicht, die gibt es bei uns eigentlich nicht, auch nicht an Grundeln.

Denke eher, das es Spitzkopf waren. Hatte gestern auch einige Fehlbisse. Dabei Angel ich eigentlich nie mit ganzen Gründling auf Aal. Ich teile den immer in 3 Teile. 
Werde es beim nächsten Mal, mit Filet vom Gründling versuchen. Vielleicht kriegen die Spitzköpfe das besser rein, wenn die mittelgräte nicht dabei ist. 

2 der 3 waren Breitmaul, die hab ich auf  Köderbrocken gefangen. Den Spitzkopf auf nen halben Tauwurm.


----------



## BerndH (17. Mai 2020)

Jetzt aber, das Bild wollte irgendwie nicht


----------



## daci7 (17. Mai 2020)

BerndH schrieb:


> So, hier sind die Jungs. Keine Riesen, alle zwischen 55- 60, aber das sind mir eigentlich die liebsten Aale.
> 
> @Chief Brolly
> An Krabben glaube ich nicht, die gibt es bei uns eigentlich nicht, auch nicht an Grundeln.
> ...


Versuch mach kluch. Im Endeffekt isset immer ne Raterunde bei fehlbissen und keiner kann mit 100% Genauigkeit sagen was es war. 
Aber die Art der Bisse - Eingeweide weggefressen & keiner bleibt kleben hört sich halt 1:1 nach Krabbenbissen an.
Groetjes


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Mai 2020)

Soviel kam da nicht mehr nachdem ich geschrieben hatte. Mein Kumpel hatte zwei Aale zwischen 60-65 cm. Bei mir waren es auch zwei Schlangen mit 76 und 78cm. Ein paar Zupfer noch und das war es dann. Waren aber voll zufrieden und hatten einen schönen Tag/Abend/Nacht mit lecker Grillgut und Getränken. Hatte sogar Mal versucht mit der Feederrute dort zu fischen. Das konnte man aber getrost vergessen jeder Wurf ein Hänger. So mussten die Stellfischruten wieder liefern


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Mai 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Bei Wind ja, aber bei Strömung habe ich da meine Zweifel, oder sind die nicht berechtigt?
> Hier geht es hauptsächlich um Kanalangeln bei geringer Strömung.
> Es werden meist Posen mit 2-5 g gefischt.
> 
> ...



Die Bilder zeigen die Ruten am MLK bei uns, direkt vor der Trogbrücke über die Elbe (kannst ja googlen wo das etwa ist).
Dort liegt rechterhand ein großes Wendebecken und dahinter nen Anleger für die Kähne.
Hinter der Trogbrücke ist der EHK (Elbe-Havel-Kanal) inkl. Schleuse.

Wir haben hier also den ganzen Tag herliches Hin-und Her der Sogwirkung. Manche Tage so viel, da hat man das Gefühl da zieht einer andauernd den Stöpsel aus der Badewanne.

An den Ruten waren 15g Posen, die brauchste hier auch. Funktioniert völlig sorgenfrei. Kanal ist hier etwa 4,5m tief und durchgängig mit Schlackesteinen ausgelegt, auch inner Fahrrinne. Posen unter 10g funktionieren bestefalls noch nachts hier, wenn die Sogwirkung aufhört (. meist ab 23Uhr, manchmal auch deutlich später)
Ich nutze die Ruten aber auch an der Elbe in der harten Strömung, ist überhaupt kein Problem. Da kommen dann allerdings Posen mit minimum 45g Tragkraft (inkl. Reserve von 5-10g) zum Einsatz, alles Eigenbau, sowas kann man nicht kaufen.
Auch das funktioniert sehr gut, die Ruten auch dort sehr gerade und stabil.

Bei starken Seitenwinden wirds dann schwieriger. Wenn möglich benutze ich dann einen zusätzlichen Vorständer, in der Regel geh ich bei solchen Verhältnissen aber eher nicht mit den Stellruten los.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Mai 2020)

Schöner Bericht @Bimmelrudi . Kannst du zu den Eigenbauposen noch mehr sagen?  Bilder, Material usw.? Wenn du es anderswo hier im Board drin hast, kannste ja verlinken . Würde mich Mal interessieren.


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. Mai 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Meinung:
> Immer frisch und aus dem selben Gewässer ist mir wichtig!!!
> Da wir gerade beim dem Thema sind, würde mich auch die Erfahrung bzw. Meinung anderer sehr interessieren...



Ja, frisch muß/sollte der Köfi sein und am besten noch aus demselben Gewässer! Da bei mir Gründlinge am besten gehen und ich sie meist mit der Senke fange (auch beim stippen), wollte ich mal fragen, wann die Chance am größten ist, so fingerlange zu fangen? 

Vor/nach Sonnenuntergang bzw. während der Dämmerung? 
Alternativ könnte ich mir welche aus dem Aquarien-Fachhandel besorgen, aber ob die genauso gut sind, wie die aus demselben Gewässer, was meint ihr?


----------



## Kauli11 (17. Mai 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> . Hatte sogar Mal versucht mit der Feederrute dort zu fischen. Das konnte man aber getrost vergessen jeder Wurf ein Hänger. So mussten die Stellfischruten wieder liefern


Dazu schicke ich dir mal was per PN.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. Mai 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht @Bimmelrudi . Kannst du zu den Eigenbauposen noch mehr sagen?  Bilder, Material usw.? Wenn du es anderswo hier im Board drin hast, kannste ja verlinken . Würde mich Mal interessieren.



Ich hab die dicken langen Elbposen mal vor längerer Zeit hier im Posenbau-Thread gezeigt 





						Posenbau
					

So, wie versprochen die Vorstellung meiner selbstgebauten Drechselbank, womit ich meine Posenrohlinge schleife. Das Teil ist eigentlich ganz simpel gebaut, wie man erkennen kann. Ich habe einen Feinbohrschleifer von Proxxon. Andere Geräte gehen natürlich auch. Hauptsache es dreht sich. Aber bei...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Ich baue mir quasi alle Posen selber, da den handelsüblichen immer diverse Problemchen anheften (nicht reale Tragkraft, Lackrisse, Farbabplatzer usw)


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Mai 2020)

@Bimmelrudi 
Danke für den Link. Werde mir das mal anschauen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Mai 2020)

Kein Thema, wenn weitere Fragen dazu aufkommen, gerne dort im Posenbau-Thread.


----------



## ExoriLukas (19. Mai 2020)

Die nächsten Tage müssen ja massenhaft Aale rauskommen, wenn man sich die Wettervorhersage(n) anschaut.

Ich werde dieses Wochenende anstatt den Aalen dem Schwarzwild etwas nachstellen, denn ich schätze dass es ab morgen rappel"VOLL" am Wasser wird. Heute noch kurz im Angelladen gewesen, da war der Bär los.

Petri Heil und dicke Aale!


----------



## Blueser (19. Mai 2020)

Ich habe eine stille Ecke gefunden, da es hier sehr verkrautet ist. Das mögen die Karpfenangler nicht, die drängen sich lieber um einen der anderen Seen. Somit habe ich hier meine Ruhe ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Mai 2020)

Ich werde mich am Freitag mal an die Weser trauen, mal schauen was da so passiert.
Werde Berichten, hoffentlich mit Bildern. Allen anderen viel Glück am Wasser und einen
schönen Vatertag


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. Mai 2020)

Heute Abend ist bei mir endlich der Schneider-Fluch gebrochen! 

Erster Fisch Forelle und der zweite, ein Aal, schwimmt im Eimer. 
Heute Vormittag noch schöne Gründlinge gesenkt, die heute Abend super fängig sind! 
Was will man mehr?


----------



## zokker (20. Mai 2020)

Petri,

sag mal, hast du 2 Kescher?

... und der Aal ... ich kann keinen sehen ... Eimerbild???


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. Mai 2020)

Ich habe sogar 3 Kescher, hier kann dir alles passieren: Aal, Barsch, Forelle, Hecht, Zander Wels. Nicht, das ein Kescher zu klein oder zu kurz ist.... 

Eimerbild kommt später, wenn ich einpacke. Dann hoffentlich von einem oder wenns gut läuft, von 2 Schlänglern mehr.... 

Mathias, du heute nicht am Wasser? 

Allen, die auch draußen sind, ein fettes Petri Heil! :


----------



## zokker (20. Mai 2020)

Nee, ich hab heute schon 12h gearbeitet ... das reicht.

Morgen zieh ich wieder los.


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. Mai 2020)

Die Nacht ist jedenfalls schön dunkel sowie relativ warm und die Wassertemperaturen sind am steigen!  Für den Samstag ist Regen und sind Gewitter vorhergesagt.  Beste Bedingungen also für gute Aalfänge!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Mai 2020)

Petri Chief !!!
Glückwunsch zu Schneider-Fluch-Ende......Da geht noch was...
Torsten, Dir ein paar schöne Aale aus der Weser... 

Ich war auch Montag und gestern unterwegs... Montag am Rhein, einen Aal, Mitte 70cm etwa... Gestern wieder DEK am meinen Abschnitt, zwei kleine um die 55cm, beide in der ersten halben Stunde gefangen...Da dachte ich, dass ich ein guten Abend erwischt habe aber es kam anders wie ich dachte, grins... Bis zwei Uhr nachts garnichts mehr... Dafür hatte ich aber am Rhein ein schönen 90er Hecht vor dem Aalangeln erwischt, nicht gemessen nur geschätzt, der hat ja richtig Bock gemacht... Vielleicht sollte ich öfter mal vor dem Aalangeln mit der Spinrute rumpeitschen bevor es Dunkel wird... Stelle mal ein Bild bei Raubfischfänge ein...
Allen viel Spaß, die heute noch die Nacht genießen!!!


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte gestern noch im hellen ein Beißfenster, das sich dann aber schloß. Seit Stunden kein Biß, einmal ist mir eine Ente in die Schnur geflogen... 
Mache noch bis 1.30,...

Jetzt ist Feierabend! Es blieb dann bei der Forelle und dem einen Aal mit 55 cm. Hier dann das Eimerbild:


----------



## BerndH (21. Mai 2020)

Petri Jungs, holt noch ein paar schöne Schlangen raus an dem Wochenende. 

Ich bin raus für das Wochenende. Hab mein Angelgebiet von Mittelfranken an die Ostsee verlegt. 
Die erste Dorschjagd des Jahres steht an


----------



## inextremo6 (21. Mai 2020)

Ich darf mich auch mal wieder melden.Heute früh um 4 gabs mal wieder ein ü 70er ,ein wahrer Mutant.Bei ca.72 cm unwahrscheinlich fett.Da hatte ich schon ü 80er die dünner waren.Davor gabs bei meinem Sohn noch einen knapp 60er Aal und einen Wels . Die durften ausnahmsweise auch beide mit, steigert die Motivation der kids.Ansonsten war die Nacht ziemlich ruhig,wenig Bisse und Bewegung  im Wasser.Wels und der kleine auf Wurm, der Fette auf10er Barsch.
Allen, die sich die heutige  Nacht um die Ohren schlagen,wünsche ich stramme Schnüre


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Mai 2020)

Dickes Petri @inextremo6 an Dich und den Sprössling 
Und schicke Schuhe

Und @BerndH 
Viel Glück und Spaß bei der Leo Jagd.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Mai 2020)

Auch meinerseits Dickes Petri @inextremo6 und vor allem an den kleinen !!!
Ein geiles Vatertagsangeln mit Sohnemann, dafür Daumen hoch ...


----------



## inextremo6 (21. Mai 2020)

Danke Leute, hat mich auch gefreut und der neue Welskönig war auch begeistert.
@Aalzheimer: Ja die Schuuuhe!!!Ich bin ein praktischer Mensch,, kaufe jede 3 Jahre 10 paar von der gleichen Sorte, die stehen überall verteilt aufm Grundstück,das ist absolut genial.1. Wiedererkennungseffekt und mann muss nie nach Schuhen gleicher Art suchen.....Das Einzige,was man beachten muss ist, dass mann nicht 2 linke/rechte Schuhe anzieht und die Löscher nicht zu gross werden.
Wünsch allen weiterhin beste Fänge, bei mir geht heute gar nichts ,der See ist am und auf dem Wasser von allen Grossstaedtern die ein Fahrrad oder ein Boot haben,belagert.


----------



## Brutzel (21. Mai 2020)

War gestern auch los am RHK. Alle auf Stellfischrute . Das Moppelchen hat 83cm.


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Mai 2020)

Petri zu den Schlangen! Da werde ich ja richtig neidisch....Und schon geräuchert?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Mai 2020)

Brutzel schrieb:


> War gestern auch los am RHK. Alle auf Stellfischrute . Das Moppelchen hat 83cm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fettes Petri zum sehr geilen Fang!!!

Auf welcher Tiefe haste die erwischt wenn man fragen darf??? Wäre nett was dazu zuschreiben... Danke schon mal vorab....
Weiter so, echt schöne Aale...
Werde auch am WE wieder losziehen und berichten...


----------



## Brutzel (22. Mai 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Fettes Petri zum sehr geilen Fang!!!
> 
> Auf welcher Tiefe haste die erwischt wenn man fragen darf??? Wäre nett was dazu zuschreiben... Danke schon mal vorab....
> Weiter so, echt schöne Aale...
> Werde auch am WE wieder losziehen und berichten...


Hatte sie alle bei einer Wassertiefe von 1,50 m über den Steinen auf Tauwurm. Die Bisse waren zwischen 23.00-1.00. Ich werd Freitag abend nochmal angreifen. Überlege nur ob selbe Stelle oder doch lieber Stück weiter wandern.  Der Dicke sah mir so nach "Platzhalter" aus. Wie seht ihr das? 
Geräuchert wird in drei Wochen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. Mai 2020)

Bei mir war gestern Nacht der Gründling sehr beliebt! Auf einen halben biß dieser 69er mit 700gr.

War an Land noch ein echter Zweikampf, da er sich nicht in Eimer-Gefangenschaft begeben wollte und einige Fluchtversuche machte, bevor es sich beruhigte.... 
	

		
			
		

		
	










Der ist für dieses Jahr bis jetzt mein PB....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Mai 2020)

@Brutzel :    
  Danke...

Das mit der gleichen Stelle kann ich dir dazu nicht wirklich was sagen, zu wenig Erfahrung... 
Aber wenn du die auf 1,50 Wassertiefe gefangen hast müssen die doch da hingekommen  sein, glaube nicht das die da den Tag verbringen... Es schadet aber nicht 50 m weiter zu gehen, wenn die laufen fängst du die auch da wenn die Strukturen im Wasser ähnlich sind...
Viel wichtiger ist die Beißlaune der Aale, und jeden Tag immer wieder aufs neue... 

Vielleicht hat der Aalzheimer oder andere irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit der gleichen Stelle öfter hintereinander und Ausbeute ...

Mal schauen, vielleicht geh ich auch heute mal los wenn nicht dann aber morgen...

Allen ein Fettes Petri...


----------



## tomxxxtom (22. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 346519


 "von innen" gemessen.


----------



## ExoriLukas (22. Mai 2020)

Brutzel schrieb:


> Hatte sie alle bei einer Wassertiefe von 1,50 m über den Steinen auf Tauwurm. Die Bisse waren zwischen 23.00-1.00. Ich werd Freitag abend nochmal angreifen. Überlege nur ob selbe Stelle oder doch lieber Stück weiter wandern.  Der Dicke sah mir so nach "Platzhalter" aus. Wie seht ihr das?
> Geräuchert wird in drei Wochen.



Hi,

Also ich habe bislang immer die selbe Stelle genommen. Bislang hat es super funktioniert. Zwei echt große Schlangen und mehrere kleinere, aber maßige Aale gab es.

Aktuell ist "meine" Stelle aber bei anderen Anglern auch sehr beliebt. Nunja, bleibt halt nur eine andere Stelle ...

Ich würde aber auch sagen, dass die Beisslaune mit sehr entscheidend ist ... aber vielleicht kann uns Aalzheimer ja seine Erfahrung(en) noch schildern.

Sofern der Kanal einigermaßen frei ist, werde ich heute Abend auch mal wieder losziehen ...

Petri Heil!


----------



## Lyfer1990 (23. Mai 2020)

Hi,
waren gestern wieder am Mittellandkanal mit Stellfischruten auf Tauwurm / Dendrobena.
Sehr Flach 80cm - 1.20 Wassertiefe bei 5-7m langen Ruten.
Gegen 21.00 Uhr schoss die 6m Rute bei einer Wassetiefe von 1m~ richtig los. Bis ich bei der Rute war, ist der Fisch schon in die nächstgelegene Rute 20 m entfernt reingeballert.

Schöner Barsch 38cm hat sich den Tauwurm gegönnt.

Sonst noch 3 Bisse gehabt, immer nur ein kurzer run aber nichts dran und Wurm sah auch noch ok aus. Wahrscheinlich Wollhandkrabben?! War immer bei der gleichen Rute. Naja sonst noch einen untermaßigen Zander. Um 1.00 gings dann nach hause und der Barsch durfte mitkommen. Aaltechnisch leider gar nichts :/


----------



## phirania (23. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Bei mir war gestern Nacht der Gründling sehr beliebt! Auf einen halben biß dieser 69er mit 700gr.
> 
> War an Land noch ein echter Zweikampf, da er sich nicht in Eimer-Gefangenschaft begeben wollte und einige Fluchtversuche machte, bevor es sich beruhigte....
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri..


----------



## ExoriLukas (23. Mai 2020)

Moin,

Habe gestern noch von 21.30 Uhr bis ca. 0.30 Uhr am DEK gesessen, hatte zwei Stellfischruten dabei , 5,50m und 6,50m.

Gab relativ viele Bisse und bestimmt 4, oder 5 Steinaale. Damit habe ich die letzten Male wirklich zu kämpfen. Die Pose geht mit Schlag unter und "verharrt" kurz in Postion, ehe ich den ANschlag setze merke ich zwar noch kurz Widerstand in Form eines Aales , der sich aber im nächsten Moment schon in die Steine gesetzt hat.

Außerdem waren die Wechselströmungen gestern Abend so enorm und lang andauernd, dass mir die Posen teilweise unter Wasser gedrückt wurden. Wahsinns Strömungen, obwohl ab ca. 22.00 Uhr keinerlei Schiffsverkehr mehr unterwegs war. Naja ....

Es gabs insgesamt einen Aal von 45cm und einen kleinen Barsch, die beide wieder schwimmen!

Gebissen hat der Aal auf selbstgesuchte Laubwürmer als Bündel am 4er Haken in ca. 2,70m Wassertiefe, gegen 23.30 Uhr.
Auch der kleine Aal saß schon kurz in den Steinen, mit einer ordentlichen Portion Druck habe ich ihn aber noch nach oben bekommen.

Ich rätsel wirklich damit, wie ich den Anschlag setzen soll. Lieber etwas warten und abziehen lassen, oder direkt anhauen nach Bissanzeige. Das mit den Steinen geht mir ziemlich auf die Nerven.

Naja, anbei noch der kleine 45er.

Petri Heil und beste Grüße!


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. Mai 2020)

ExoriLukas schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Habe gestern noch von 21.30 Uhr bis ca. 0.30 Uhr am DEK gesessen, hatte zwei Stellfischruten dabei , 5,50m und 6,50m.
> 
> ...



Ab Juni fahre ich an den Rhein-Main-Donau-Kanal (RMDK). Auch dort Steinschüttungen am Angelplatz. 
Diese sind immer unterschiedlich gesetzt, mal nur am Rand bis Sichttiefe und dann in Beton übergehen, mal bis in ca. 3m Tiefe oder etwas mehr, reichend.
Wo soll man seinen Köder platzieren, am Ende der Steinschüttung, in der Fahrrinne oder wo? 
Ich werde gegenüber einer Hafenanlage angeln, links von mir ist ein Wendebecken. 
Werde mal 2 Montagen testen: Pose mit Endblei und Seitenzweig, dasselbe ohne Pose. 
Köder sollen Köfis sein, Zielfische Aal und Zander. Anhieb wird bei mir gesetzt, wenn der Fisch nach dem Biß (nach Fühlung aufnehmen) abzieht. 
Mal sehen, wie stark dort die Wechselströmungen sind... In Schleusennähe beträgt die "Tidenhöhe" etwa 40 cm, dort fische ich nur mit dem überschwerem Tiroler Hölzl... 

Wie ist das bei euch mit den Steinschüttungen? Bis in welche Tiefe reichen sie? 
Ich denke, davon ist abhängig, ob mit der Lauf- oder Feststellpose geangelt wird oder mit dem Grundblei...

Anhieb beim Wurm als Köder früher setzen, beim Köfi etwas später. So mache ich das... 
Welches Wg. haben eure Stellfischruten?


----------



## JottU (23. Mai 2020)

Letzte Nacht konnte ich endlich den ersten Aal dieses Jahres landen. 56 cm.


----------



## Brutzel (23. Mai 2020)

Ich war gestern auch los aber nur bis Mitternacht. Zum ersten war meine Stelle belagert..nein keine Angler..überlebende vom Vatertag..zwei Burschen vielleicht 16 -18 Jahre...Haubitzendicht.Einer lag stabile Seitenlage und pennte auf den Boden der andere auf der Liege und sang...rundum ein Flaschen und Dosenmeer. Nächstes Mal darf ich Müllsack nicht vergessen...kurzum weiter gefahren und an der Spundwand aufgebaut. Natürlich gleich tiefes Wasser 2-2.50m. Ergebniss einer von 53cm und einer von 40cm...beide schwimmen weiter ...beide auf Stellfisch auf Tauwurm.


----------



## Lyfer1990 (23. Mai 2020)

Wg der Stellfischruten 150g


----------



## Alex76 (24. Mai 2020)

Endlich, am Freitag im Regen meinen ersten Aal für dieses Jahr. Beim mitlesen denkt man ja man schon, man sei zu doof.
Mit 77cm immerhin einer meiner größten überhaupt. Gefangen auf einer Rotfeder in einer Tiefe von 1,50m bei uns in einem kleinen Baggersee. Er hatte sich schon in den frisch wachsenden Teichrosen fest gemacht, aber glücklicherweise ging es noch gut.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Mai 2020)

Petri Jungs, da ist ja richtig was rausgekommen. Um kurz nochmal auf die selbe Erfolgsstelle zurück zu kommen, ich mache das nie. Ich beangel dann den selben Abschnitt, gehe aber immer Minimum 100 m weiter wenn möglich. Das ist sicherlich aber eine Kanaleigenschaft die nicht auf See oder Fluss zutrifft. 

Apropos Fluss, ich bin euch ja noch meinen Weserbericht schuldig. Vorweg kann ich sagen, es hat Mal wieder Spaß gemacht, auch wenn es dieses Mal nicht so erfolgreich war wie die letzten Jahre. Es handelt sich um die Gezeitenweser bei Bremen Seehausen. Als ich am Freitag Vormittag ankam, war das Wasser erstmal weg und man konnte in Ruhe klönen und alles aufbauen, zelt, Ruten etc. Ein paar von meinen Kumpels waren schon am Donnerstag da, und hatten an dem Tag gut gefangen. Leider lief es am Freitag dann sehr zäh. Wir waren 5 Mann und nur ein wirklich guter Aal kam raus. Ansonsten nur Kleinkram. Lagen dann um 20:00 Uhr in den Zelten weil ab 02:00 Uhr das Wasser wieder passend war. Und so starteten wir dann auch um Zwei. Es lief besser, aber nicht gut. Hin und wieder war Mal ein brauchbarer dahlbei. Nach meinem 7 oder 8 Kleinen konnte ich dann auch einen für den Rauch fangen. Da es allerdings mein einziger Verwertbaren Aal blieb, durfte er in Bremen bleiben. Zum Abschluss fing mein Kumpel dann am Samstag Nachmittag einen feinen Moppel. Als Bundesliga vorbei war, habe ich mich auf den Rückweg gemacht. Nachfolgend Mal ein paar Impressionen...


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Mai 2020)

Mein Weser Gerät. 200 Gramm Wurfgewicht. Gefischt wird mit Bleien von 170 Gramm als Durchlaufblei. Ist jedes Mal eine klitze kleine Umgewöhnung zu den Stellfischruten


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Mai 2020)

Regen gab es auch...





Und eben einige davon...


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Mai 2020)

Haben auch ein paar Videos gemacht, aber leider bekomme ich die hier aufgrund der Größe nicht rein. Aber wie gesagt, ein paar gute wurden auch gefangen, vor allen Dingen aber am Donnerstag


----------



## phirania (24. Mai 2020)

Lyfer1990 schrieb:


> Hi,
> waren gestern wieder am Mittellandkanal mit Stellfischruten auf Tauwurm / Dendrobena.
> Sehr Flach 80cm - 1.20 Wassertiefe bei 5-7m langen Ruten.
> Gegen 21.00 Uhr schoss die 6m Rute bei einer Wassetiefe von 1m~ richtig los. Bis ich bei der Rute war, ist der Fisch schon in die nächstgelegene Rute 20 m entfernt reingeballert.
> ...


Petri zum Barsch.


----------



## phirania (24. Mai 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Haben auch ein paar Videos gemacht, aber leider bekomme ich die hier aufgrund der Größe nicht rein. Aber wie gesagt, ein paar gute wurden auch gefangen, vor allen Dingen aber am Donnerstag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hier auch Petri zu den Aalen..


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Mai 2020)

Moin,

hier räuchern ja anscheinend recht Viele Ihre gefangenen Aale.

Wenn man bspw. einen guten Aal so 80er hat, muss man den immer am stück räuchern, oder kann man ihn portionieren , einfrieren und die

Stücke dann nach und nach räuchern?!

So in der Fischzange bspsw... oder läuft der dann aus?

Petri, R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Mai 2020)

@Rheinspezie 
Also Aalstücke zu räuchern würde ich Dir nicht empfehlen. Diese werden dann beim räuchern schnell trocken. Du kannst den Aal aber im ganzen Räuchern, portionieren und geräuchert einfrieren. Langsam auftauen und entweder bei 80 Grad im Backofen nochmal so 5 Minuten warm machen, oder 30 Sekunden in die Mikrowelle. Schmeckt dann fast wieder wie frisch geräuchert.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Mai 2020)

Ich bin das Wochenende doch nicht los gewesen wie ich es eigentlich wollte... Ehrlich gesagt bin ich zu faul gewesen oder aber auch nur überangelt ... 
Werde in der Woche aber mal losziehen und dann natürlich auch berichten... Ab 01.06 ist aber der Zander erstmals wieder vorrangig und die Aalansitze werden geringer...
Allen gute Fänge, die am Wasser sind...


----------



## Zmann (24. Mai 2020)

Ich habe nur eine kleine Räuchertonne(die mir völlig ausreicht),Aale ab 70cm wären für die Tonne zu lang,deshalb halbiere ich die.
Das ist kein Problem und schmecken genauso als ob sie ganz geräuchert werden und trocken ist bei mir auch noch keiner geworden.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (25. Mai 2020)

...........@ Zmann

Häng beim nächsten mal die *Kopfteile anders herum auf.


----------



## Zmann (25. Mai 2020)

Ja das dachte ich mir danach auch


----------



## börnie (25. Mai 2020)

Leider hab ich noch immer, aus beruflichen Gründen, viel zu wenig Zeit für mein allerliebstes Hobby.
Am Wochenende gabs aber einfach kein Halten mehr.
Wegen der Unwetterwarnungen bin ich nicht wie eigentlich geplant, raus auf die Müritz, sondern hab ein Uferplätzchen am Müritz-Elde-Kanal (MEK) angesteuert. Ich war bestimmt 5 Jahre nicht mehr dort.
Hier gibts zwar keinen üppigen Aalbestand (wenige aber meist gute), jedoch dafür Natur ohne Ende, quasi keine Zivilisation, Ameisen....Tiere des Waldes, welche auch schon mal für eine gepflegte Gänsehaut sorgen .
Das Köfi-Stippen ist voll in die Hose gegangen. Dort wo man sonst einen nach dem anderen gezuckelt hat, waren jetzt irgendwie keine.
Ein paar Rotaugen und Ukelei hab ich dann doch noch bekommen.
Meinen Plan durch einen schicken Futterplatz, selbstverständlich alle Aale aus Nah und Fern auf meinen Angelplatz zu locken, hab ich dann auch direkt begraben können.
Beim Aufbau setzte dann der Regen ein (+ mind. Windstärke XXX)
Kurz nach der Dämmerung hat´s dann den Bissanzeiger rausgehauen. 20-25m Schnur von der Rolle gerissen. Alles hat gepasst ...und dann sitzt der bombenfest in irgendeinem Hinderniss. Ich hasse sowas, aber letztendlich war nix zu machen... abgerissen.
Gegen 12°° dann meine Entschneiderung, auf ´n halbes Ukelei.
Danach hatte ich noch einige Anfasser, aber irdendwie launisch und unentschlossen. Nichts verwertbares.
Egal, war trotzdem eine kurzweilige und interessante Nacht 
Petri an alle Nachteulen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Mai 2020)

Fettes Petri @börnie ...

Ich war auch unterwegs und habe bis drei Uhr gemacht... Drei schöne durften mit nach Hause für den Ofen, zwei weitere festgesetzt und einer durfte wieder rein...War am neuen Abschnitt und alle mit der Grundrute gefangen auf Tauwurm... Eine stellfisch war auch im Einsatz und der erste Biss kam auch auf die Rute und hat sich festgesetzt... Hatte bestimmt noch fünf weitere Bisse...Alle haben voll vorsichtig gebissen, vermisse wirklich die klassischen Aalbisse... Haben echt total spät angefangen zu beißen, gegen halb zwölf hatte ich den ersten... Morgen zieh ich mir erst das Spiel von Borussia rein und danach sofort zum angeln, ich hoffe mit guter Laune...
Jetzt aber ab in die haja...


----------



## börnie (26. Mai 2020)

Fettes Petri auch Dir @Drillsucht69 
Da haste ja fein was gezogen, sieht gut aus !
Interessant war bei mir noch, dass die Wurmrute völlig unbeachtet blieb. Alle Bisse auf fischiges.
Vielleicht waren aber auch meine ersten selbstgezüchteten Tauis daran schuld. Die stammen noch aus dem letzten Sommer...


----------



## Blueser (26. Mai 2020)

Wie züchtet man Tauwürmer? .


----------



## Zmann (26. Mai 2020)

Styroporbox feuchte Zeitung oder Eierkarton Tauwürmer rein fertig...die fühlen sich pudelwohl darin und fressen das Zeug und wenn alles läuft gibts Nachwuchs


----------



## Blueser (26. Mai 2020)

Hältern ja, aber Nachwuchs ist in Gefangenschaft im Gegensatz zu Dendros eher nicht möglich. Sonst bräuchte man die ja nicht aus Kanada importieren.
Meine Dendros haben sich übrigens prächtig vermehrt ...


----------



## börnie (26. Mai 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hältern ja, aber Nachwuchs ist in Gefangenschaft im Gegensatz zu Dendros eher nicht möglich. Sonst bräuchte man die ja nicht aus Kanada importieren.
> Meine Dendros haben sich übrigens prächtig vermehrt ...


Tauis werden aus Kanada importiert, weil es absolut wirtschaftlicher ist. 
Aber sie lassen sich auch züchten. Es ist halt ein ziemlicher Aufwand. 
Ich verwende dazu große Styro-Kisten (Thermo-Boxen), in denen z.B. das Frostfutter für unsere Hunde transportiert wird. Oder XXL-Pizza-Thermokisten gehen auch. 
Dann braucht man wirklich gute dunkle ungedüngte Erde. Oben muss immer eine dicke Schicht Moos sein. Diese muss immer feucht gehalten werden. Das ist quasi die Spielwiese für die Kriecher. Dann müssen sie dunkel stehen, kühl usw usw..
Und dann muss man sie nat. auch noch füttern, ähnlich wie z.B. Dendros.


----------



## Blueser (26. Mai 2020)

Die Größe des Gefäßes ist natürlich wichtig. Leider scheidert die Zucht meist an den optimalen Temperaturen von 2-6°C. Da bleibe ich lieber bei meiner Dendro-Zucht und hältere die gesammelten oder gekauften Tauwürmer.
Aber ja, man kann sie mit gewissem Aufwand züchten.


----------



## Chief Brolly (26. Mai 2020)

Habe früher mal einen Tip von einem Tauwurmsucher bekommen, wie man seinen Wurmvorrat verdoppelt, ohne ein aufwendiges Zuchtprogramm zu beginnen:

Die Würmer in der Mitte durchschneiden, dann wächst jede Hälfte wieder zu einem normal großen Tauwurm! 
Weiß aber nicht, wie lange das dauert, da ich diesen Tip bisher nicht angewendet habe.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Habe früher mal einen Tip von einem Tauwurmsucher bekommen, wie man seinen Wurmvorrat verdoppelt, ohne ein aufwendiges Zuchtprogramm zu beginnen:
> 
> Die Würmer in der Mitte durchschneiden, dann wächst jede Hälfte wieder zu einem normal großen Tauwurm!
> Weiß aber nicht, wie lange das dauert, da ich diesen Tip bisher nicht angewendet habe.




Leider nein.

Das Kopfstück überlebt und die Wunde verschliesst sich , das Schwanzstück ( allein ohne Kopf ) verendet und verfault 

Davon mal abgesehen : wer nimmt *Lockstoff auf Aal.*

Und wenn ja, welchen gerne?

Vergleichsfischen schonmal gemacht ? , was war fängiger?

R.S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Mai 2020)

Für mich wäre züchten zu aufwendig ...
ATauwürmer sammeln oder kaufen und umerden macht voll Sinn... 
Die sind richtig knackig, und selbst nach 30 min im Wasser noch beweglich oder zumindest noch richtig frisch... Die gekauften hängen oft voll schlapp am Haken im Vergleich dazu obwohl die recht kräftig vorher noch in der Dose aussehen... das weitere Plus ist, man hat immer Vorrat und kann zu jeder Zeit spontan ans Wasser...

Danke für die likes Jungs...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Mai 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Leider nein.
> 
> Das Kopfstück überlebt und die Wunde verschliesst sich , das Schwanzstück ( allein ohne Kopf ) verendet und verfault
> 
> ...



Ich nehme keines....

Vergleichsfischen ist echt schwierig... allein gestern drei Ruten: linke Rute drei / mittlere null / recht einen alles gleiche Köder aus einer Dose...

Das beste Lockmittel für mich ist:
-oft am Wasser zu sein
-richtiges Gewässer
-über den Lebenszyklus des Aals sich mal Gedanken machen
-sich mit der Materie mal richtig   beschäftigen und nicht nur ab und zu mal sein Glück versuchen
-auch wenn anfangs es nicht läuft einfach weiter machen und einiges ausprobieren über mehrere Jahre
-von anderen abgucken, Tipps oder Gespräche verkürzen die Zeit
-auf jeden Fall die beste Jahreszeit nutzen
-wenn man endlich dahinter kommt, ist es sehr einfach und erfolgreich...
man sieht es z. B.  bei Aalzheimer, zokker sowie auch anderen hier...das ist kein LOCKSTOFF,  es ist Erfahrung die sich auszahlt... Die wissen wirklich was die machen...
Ist kein Schlaumeiern, Lockstoff hin oder her... so mache es ich ohne Lochstoff und bin noch lange nicht am Ende...
Lockstoff kommt trotzdem noch zum Einsatz, ich will es wissen...manche schwören drauf...


----------



## börnie (26. Mai 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Für mich wäre züchten zu aufwendig ...
> ATauwürmer sammeln oder kaufen und umerden macht voll Sinn...


...da bin ich bei Dir. 
Am besten sind die selbstgesuchten. Hab ich früher in Münster immer so gemacht.
Aber hier ist es schwierig weil die Böden eher sandig und trocken sind. Kaufen ist auch nicht immer einfach, weil der einzigste Laden oft keine hat oder aber die Qualität einfach schlecht ist.
Da ich aber eh überwiegend mit Köfi oder Krebsen angel, ist das nicht ganz so wild. 
Das mit dem Züchten ist einfach ´n riesen Aufwand und der Ertrag steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Aufwand.

@Rheinspezie : Ich glaub ich hab in meinem Leben schon alles an Aal-Catchern, Aal-Magneten, Aal-Killern usw. durch. Am besten fängt immer noch seine natürliche Nahrung ohne Chemiezusatz.
Es gab mal ein Aalfutter auf Blutbasis. Von Baitmixer. Das hat manchmal funktioniert. Darin waren z.B. zerkleinerte Bachflohkrebse, Stinte usw.. Also natürliches Zeugs.
Aber leider gibts die Firma wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## DenizJP (26. Mai 2020)

mal ne Frage an die Aaler (  ) hier:

wie ist denn die gesetzliche Regelung bei Aalen? Da ich sie immer wieder auf Fotos in Eimern mit Wasser sehe?


----------



## Chief Brolly (26. Mai 2020)

Hatte früher mal von der Marke "Beissfix" Krabbenöl mit Wurmködern ausprobiert, aber keinen Erfolg damit gehabt. 

Frische Köfis, Geduld, Ausdauer, Erfahrung und die richtige Stelle sowie die passende Wassertemperatur sind für mich eher Garantien für Erfolg als natürliche oder naturidentische Lockstoffkonzentrate!


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Mai 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> mal ne Frage an die Aaler (  ) hier:
> 
> wie ist denn die gesetzliche Regelung bei Aalen? Da ich sie immer wieder auf Fotos in Eimern mit Wasser sehe?




Moin,

ich kann für uns in NRW sprechen , wo das Hältern von Köderfischen vor Gericht als Tierquälerei gesehen wurde.

Waren glaube ich 10-15 kl. Rotfedern im 10 Liter Eimer.

Sollte bei Aal nicht anders kritisch sein...meine MEINUNG.

Ich versorge den Fisch gleich und ab in die Kühlbox.

R.S.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. Mai 2020)

börnie schrieb:


> Tauis werden aus Kanada importiert, weil es absolut wirtschaftlicher ist.


Ob es wirtschaftlich ist wegen 2 cent Gewinn pro Stück Würmer von Kanada nach Europa zu fliegen und damit am Klimaast zu sägen, lass ich mal dahin gestellt.
Möglich ist dieser Irrsin nur weil Tauwürmer in Kanada als invasive Art viel höhere Bestandsdichten erreichen als in Europa und weil viele Angler hierzulande einfach faul sind.
Solange ich noch Naturköder benutzte, hab ich meine Tauwürmer in zwei, max. drei Regennächten für die ganze Saison selbst gesammelt. Einen Sportplatz, ne Wiese oder einen Park gibts überall und hältern ist auch kein Prob.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Mai 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich nehme keines....
> 
> Vergleichsfischen ist echt schwierig... allein gestern drei Ruten: linke Rute drei / mittlere null / recht einen alles gleiche Köder aus einer Dose...
> 
> ...




Das ist ja im Grunde bei Jedem Fisch so.

Wobei ich beim Aal ganz, ganz vorne *das Gewässer* sehe.

In manchem ( Bagger ) See fängt man vllt. in Monaten das , was hier Jemand an einem Abend am Kanal hat.

Und Aalangeln zählt für mich eher zur simplen Angelei , das ist kein Hexenwerk.

In Punkto Lockstoff hatte ich mal einen Sommer mit Kollegen geangelt am gleichen See , unweit auseinander.

Ich mit Lockstoff etwa 2/3 der Bisse....es scheint also an manchem Gewässer zumindest nicht zu schaden **

R.S.


----------



## kridkram (26. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
Ich nehme auch am liebsten selbst gesuchte Tauwürmer, Würmer aus meinem Komposthaufen oder Laubwürmer.
Da es aber die letzten 2 Jahre wenig geregnet hat und somit kaum welche zu finden waren, hab ich doch welche kaufen müssen. Die kommen dann aber sofort in heimische Erde, die erste Tage sehe ich jeden Tag nach und entferne die Todeskanditaten. So nach 14 Tagen nehm ich sie dann zum angeln. Dendrobenas haben bei mir total versagt und wurden verbannt.
Ich angle zu 95% in abgeschlossenen Gewässern, da ist es schwieriger da die Aaldichte nicht so hoch ist  wie in einem guten Fluss.
Lockstoff nehm ich maximal im Fluss, in stehenden Gewässern ist mir das alles zu intensiv und hat dadurch eher eine Scheuchwirkung. Dafür ist die Aalnase zu fein.
Ich locke da eher mit Fischstücken, Wurmstücken, Krabben, Shrimps, Leber, Maden, Blutmehl.
Jetzt ab Juni angle ich immer mit einer Köfi und eine Kombi Stück Fisch mit Wurm, Leber, Shrimps über Nacht. Bei uns ist ab Juni der Zander frei und den will ich noch lieber als Aal!
Hier darf man übrigens keine Fische lebend vom Wasser mitnehmen und hältern nur in geeigneten Setzkeschern, daher wird bei mir Aal und Zander sofort getötet .


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Mai 2020)

börnie schrieb:


> .....Da ich aber eh überwiegend mit Köfi oder Krebsen angel, ist das nicht ganz so wild.



Das mit Köfi muss ich auch endlich hier ausprobieren... Hatte es kein Mal probiert in den drei Jahren seid dem ich auf Aal angel... Wird höchste Zeit sich da auch reinzufuchsen...

So, noch eine rauchen und Schluck Bier dann kommen Köder dran, Keine Lust mich mit den Grundeln zu ärgern...
Ab in die nächste Runde...
Allen ein Fettes Petri und schöne Zeit am Wasser !!!!


----------



## Zmann (27. Mai 2020)

Bin grad rein,nur kurze Anfasser und wieder losgelassen...Kumpel konnte wenigstens seinen ersten Aal fangen zwar Schnürsenkel aber froh!
Drillsucht Drill ein paar schöne Schlangen,vielleicht hast du ja mehr Glück!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Mai 2020)

Bin wieder zu Hause... Heute war nicht soviel Action wie gestern, konnte aber trotzdem zwei gute ergattern... Gestern über zwanzig Würmer verbraucht und heute reichte mir ein Dutzend...Bis 23.40h nicht ein zupfer, dann innerhalb zwei Minuten an jeder Rute ein kurzes Gebimmel, ich hüpfte von Rute zu Rute und gab überall etwas Schnur damit die den Köder ohne Widerstand in Ruhe nehmen können, aber leider nichts mehr ...( ja, ich angel mit Glocken, hat schon gewisse Vorteile wenn man an einer anderen Rute rumhantiert oder auch beködert )... Zwei / drei Minuten später ganz leichte Bewegung in der Spitze, gebe wieder Schnur passiert nichts... Bin an der Angel geblieben und bei nächsten Zupfer kam der Anschlag und hängt, hang aber auch am Grund fest und mit Glück konnte ich den lösen, das war der erste... Beißen echt total vorsichtig und immer das gleiche Spiel, wenn ich den keine Schnur gebe kriege ich die so gut wie garnicht... Bis kurz nach eins war es ziemlich ruhig und dann ein schöner Biss, Rute auf Spannung und ich hau ins leere, ...
Rute raus und die zweite ebenfalls, beide neu beködert und ab Richtung Fehlbiss, keine zehn Minuten später hängt der Dicke dran, da hat sich das instinktive anwerfen der Stelle doch gelohnt oder halt nur auch Glück... Halb drei bin ich abgehauen, kam nichts mehr... 
jetzt aber voll happy ins Bett...


----------



## börnie (27. Mai 2020)

Petri ! Schöner Brummer der Dicke...und feiner Report


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Mai 2020)

@Drillsucht69 
Sauber Thomas. Schöner Bericht und schöne Aale.
Ich habe gestern das komplette Debakel erlebt. War mit meinem Kumpel am MLK. Ich hatte einen kleinen Aal, und mein Kumpel 5 schöne und 2 Kleine.
Er hatte teilweise alle drei Ruten in Bewegung und ich nicht mal mehr ein Biss. Aber so kann es manchmal laufen  .

@Rheinspezie 
Ich habe mal ein Jahr ganz explizite mit verschiedenen Lockstoffen am Kanal experimentiert und kann die ausführliche Beschreibung von Drillsucht nur bestätigen.
Es lohnt sich nicht. Es ist zwar auch nicht so, dass die dadurch komplett verschreckt werden, aber da die Lockstoffe meist ja auch nicht billig sind, gab es keinen Mehrwert.
Ich bin jedoch auch der Meinung, dass dies eine Gewässereigenschaft ist. Bei Kanälen, kleinen Flüssen und Seen würde ich persönlich nicht zwangsläufig darauf setzen. Im großen Fluss wie Elbe, Rhein, Weser oder eben auch in Nord- und Ostsee kann das durchaus Erfolgsversprechend sein.

Zum Thema hältern der Aale machen wir uns in NRW quasi strafbar. Die Fische müssen sofort versorgt werden. 
Das Problem ist nur, das man, wenn man Nachts nach Hause kommt, nicht noch anfangen will die Aale zu säubern. Zudem wenn in ein paar Stunden der Wecker klingelt.
Ich hälter die dann mit deiner Sauerstoffpumpe bis die Stunde schlägt. Aktuell muss ich leider dazu sagen, wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. 
Es gab aber auch in ganz junger Vergangenheit bei uns in der NWA zwei Fälle wo das Hältern von Köderfischen zu Problemen geführt hat.
Einmal wurde der Fischereischein eingezogen (angeblich sollen da aber noch mehrere Dinge nicht in Ordnung gewesen sein, und einmal ist es bei einer Ermahnung geblieben. Wie in vielen Bereichen gibt es Dinge die man verstehen kann, und manche eben auch nicht. Fakt ist, es ist verboten. 
Seit diesem Jahr ist es bei uns auch verboten, seine Köder (Würmer, Maden etc) in den im Angelladen  üblichen Einwegverpackungen mit ans Wasser zu nehmen.
Führt ebenfalls zum sofortigen Verlust des Fischereischeins. Mich stört es nicht, weil ich immer meine eigenen Boxen benutzt habe, aber ich finde das schon ziemlich Kleinkariert. Das die Kanäle bei uns mit leeren Wurm- und Madendosen zugepflastert waren, kann ich nicht behaupten.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (27. Mai 2020)

Aale,die mit nach Hause dürfen,werden von mir gleich nach dem fangen *versorgt........
Kommen in eine Tüte (gelber Sack)....und zu Hause dann (Tüte zugeknotet) in den Kühlschrank.
Bis zum ausnehmen passiert da nischte....... !


----------



## Papamopps (27. Mai 2020)

Ich habe dieses Jahr das erste Mal Aal gehabt. 
Und zwar an 3 Abenden die ich auf Aal war, jeweils einen! 100% Zielfischausbeute 

Waren leider nur Schbiepel 

Gestern abend war ich erst Feedern, dann hab ich auf Tauwurm auf der Feeder gewechselt. 
Dort biss wohl eine Grundel und ich war zu faul, direkt wieder nachzusehen. 
Als die Rute dann aber krumm bleib, schaute ich nach und hatte nen Zander dran


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Mai 2020)

Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> Aale,die mit nach Hause dürfen,werden von mir gleich nach dem fangen *versorgt........
> Kommen in eine Tüte (gelber Sack)....und zu Hause dann (Tüte zugeknotet) in den Kühlschrank.
> Bis zum ausnehmen passiert da nischte....... !



So mache ich es auch : Abschlagen , Herzstich/Schnitt , in die Tüte und dann noch in eine kleine Iso-tüte mit Eis.

Alles gar kein Problem und rechtlich einwandfrei ( sicher ) 

Tierwohl lassen wir man außen vor 

R.S.


----------



## Blueser (27. Mai 2020)

Versorgte Fische kommen bei mir in eine feuchte Mullwindel und erst dann in einen Beutel. Besser noch, in einen Eimer mit Deckel.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Mai 2020)

Danke für die Petris und likes Jungs...

Ich finde ein Herzstich bei Aal bringt nicht viel, da quält der sich noch lange rum und man kann die Galle auch erwischen... Man kann das Herz entnehmen und der zappelt noch lange rum. Am besten funzt Aaltöter,Genick einmal durch und der ist sofort ruhig... Egal, jeder wie er will und kann...
Jetzt erstmal Sachen packen und in ne Stunde zum Wasser... Solange die in Beisslaune sind, die gute Zeit nutzen... Davor war ich bei fünf Touren nur einmal erfolgreich, ansonsten nur mal mal Schnürsenkel oder voll Schneider... 
Allen gute Fänge, 
geile Adrenalinschübe 
und ne entspannte Zeit am Wasser ...


----------



## ExoriLukas (27. Mai 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Das mit Köfi muss ich auch endlich hier ausprobieren... Hatte es kein Mal probiert in den drei Jahren seid dem ich auf Aal angel... Wird höchste Zeit sich da auch reinzufuchsen...
> 
> So, noch eine rauchen und Schluck Bier dann kommen Köder dran, Keine Lust mich mit den Grundeln zu ärgern...
> Ab in die nächste Runde...
> Allen ein Fettes Petri und schöne Zeit am Wasser !!!!



Moin Drillsucht!

Gerade beim Stöbern dein Bild hier gesehen, ist das der DEK? Täuscht das, oder ist der dort total schmal? Vielleicht muss ich auch endlich einfach nur noch ins Bett und hab n' Knick in der Optik.

Ich ziehe den Hut vor dir, dass auf Grund so gut läuft. Die letzten Versuche auf Grund sind bei mir an sämtlichen Stellen im DEK sang und klanglos gescheitert. Soviel Blei, Wirbel und Köder habe ich selten versenkt ....

Sobald die Wechselströmungen abends aufhören, probiere ich es mal mit "freier Leine" , quasi nur Wirbel und Vorfach. Angel ja sowieso direkt vor den Füßen ...
Habe dann nur die Befürchtung, dass die Schlängler sich noch schneller in die Steinpackung setzen ...

Petri Heil allen!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Mai 2020)

ExoriLukas schrieb:


> Moin Drillsucht!
> 
> Gerade beim Stöbern dein Bild hier gesehen, ist das der DEK? Täuscht das, oder ist der dort total schmal? Vielleicht muss ich auch endlich einfach nur noch ins Bett und hab n' Knick in der Optik.
> 
> Ich ziehe den Hut vor dir, dass auf Grund so gut läuft. Die letzten Versuche auf Grund sind bei mir an sämtlichen Stellen im DEK sang und klanglos gescheitert.



Moin...
Ja, das ist der DEK... Ist schon etwas schmaler aber es täuscht auch etwas weil die Spundwand sich im Wasser spiegelt ...Da passen auch locker zwei Pötte im Gegenverkehr nebeneinander...
Die Bisse auf Grund sind echt vorsichtig, wenn’s man nicht kennt würde man die nie und niemals den Aal zuordnen, echt der Hammer....
Das mit den Hängern kenne ich zu gut, ich kenne einige Stellen da ich über zwei Jahre den Barsch intensiv mit dropshot und seitenarmmontage beangelt habe und es mir jetzt zu gute kommt...

Heute hatte ich einfach nur voll Pech...Ruten drin, bin an der dritten neu am beködern auf einmal Gebimmel im Rücken, drehe mich um und habe ein richtig klassischen Aalbiss, erst der dritte diese Saison...Rute voll auf Spannung und am wackeln, ich spurte dahin und hau an, nach ca. zwei Meter Drill macht’s peng... war ein guter, Schnurbruch obwohl ich die ersten 2-3 Meter noch angeschnitten und neu gebunden habe...Das war Pech Nummer eins... Als zweites krieg ich ein vorsichtigen Biss (wie üblich bei mir auf Strecke, da beißen die Grundeln aggressiver) gebe sofort etwas Schnur und das ganze noch zwei Mal dann Anschlag, Drill und Bruch mitten im Vorfach... 
Einfach ohne Worte voll ....
Morgen kommen auf alle Rollen neue Schnüre drauf und Haken werden jetzt auch vorher zu Hause selbst gebunden .... Hatte noch weitere vier vorsichtige Aalbisse aber richtig genommen haben die nicht...Beißen echt voll vorsichtig und bei Widerstand wird der Köder oft ignoriert... 
Habe da schon was spezielles im Gedanken mit  Pose von Grund, muss es nur noch umsetzen und wenn es funzt werde ich berichten... 
Einen habe ich aber trotzdem von etwa 60cm ergattern können als Happy End, grins...
Habe den gerade noch in Waschküche sauber gemacht und dachte mir mach trotzdem ein Foto...
Köder war wie immer und etwa im ersten Drittel von der Steinpackung aus im Kanal gefangen...
Meine Feststellung der letzten Tage waren auch, dass die lieber die etwas kleineren Tauis bevorzugt haben als die dicken kräftigen...
So, jetzt genug getippt... 
Ab in die haja...


----------



## börnie (28. Mai 2020)

Moin @Drillsucht
Petri ...und nat. schade das Du 2 gute auf so eine Art verloren hast. Was nimmst Du denn für eine Leine ?
Ich hab ja auch mehr als 30 Jahre am DEK auf Aale gejagt ...hab immer eine gute 35er genommen. Das hat die auch nicht gestört. Und dann immer 1-2 m vor der Steinpackung. Nie, oder sehr selten, darüber. Steinfische waren nicht auszuschließen, aber eben seltener.

Ich "versorge" meine Aale nie (oder sehr selten) am Wasser.
Das hat den einfachen Grund, dass es mir auch einfach zu gefährlich ist, nachts auf dem Boot mit einem Aal rumzukämpfen. Ich muss dazu aber auch sagen, dass ich oft mit kleineren Booten quasi im Urwald unterwegs bin . Da ist es eng, dunkel und wackelig.
Zum Hältern verwende ich große Eimer mit 20 bzw. 30L und frischem Wasser. Oder oft verwende ich auch einen feinmaschigen Setzkescher. Ist hier in MV auch erlaubt. Zuhause wird dann versorgt.


----------



## phirania (28. Mai 2020)

börnie schrieb:


> Moin @Drillsucht
> Petri ...und nat. schade das Du 2 gute auf so eine Art verloren hast. Was nimmst Du denn für eine Leine ?
> Ich hab ja auch mehr als 30 Jahre am DEK auf Aale gejagt ...hab immer eine gute 35er genommen. Das hat die auch nicht gestört. Und dann immer 1-2 m vor der Steinpackung. Nie, oder sehr selten, darüber. Steinfische waren nicht auszuschließen, aber eben seltener.
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri.
Schöne Ausbeute.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Mai 2020)

Ist ne 30er... war wahrscheinlich irgendwo beschädigt durch Muscheln oder ähnlich und ich hatte einfach nur voll Pech... Vorfach war auch 30er und bei Hängern hat die gegenüber den gekauften Haken mit Vorfächern immer stand gehalten ... Ärgerlich war nur sofort zwei Mal innerhalb von halben Stunde sonst wären es drei geworden... Hat bisher immer gereicht, jetzt kommt eine 32er drauf...

@all:
Könnt ihr mir irgendwelche gute Knoten für Plätchenhaken empfehlen oder taugen die Bindemaschinen was???
Habe da keine Ahnung von, bisher nur Öhrhaken wenn ich mal selbst gebunden habe...
Dankeschön schon mal vorab...


----------



## Blueser (28. Mai 2020)

Nimm den Domhof-Knoten. Der hält super und ist schnell zu binden.


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. Mai 2020)

@börnie 
Geile fotos. Vor allen Dingen die Kiepe ist der helle Wahnsinn. Sieht aus wie die, die ich noch von meinem Opa kannte. Richtiges Museumsstück   

Dir Thomas Petri zur Waschbeckenschlange. Natürlich schade mit den Verlusten, kann aber leider immer wieder mal vorkommen. Gerade auch mit 
der Grundangelei. Berichte mal über Deine Posenerfahrung auf Grund im Kanal. Das würde mich ja interessieren. Ausprobiert habe ich auch schon ein paar Sachen, Glücklich geworden bin ich damit nie. Selbstbinden der Haken habe ich vor Jahren aufgegeben. Plättchenhaken haben mich regelmäßig zur Verzweifelung gebracht, gute Ösenhaken, schwierig. Ich bin glücklich mit meinen fertigen Balzer oder FTM Haken und Vorfächern. Günstig, qualtativ keine Beschwerden. Fische immer mit 0,30mm Vorfach. Man kann sich gegen alles absichern. Aber gerade am DEK hoffe ich darauf, dass bei einem Hänger das Vorfach reißt und nicht die Hauptschnur. Fische als Hauptschnur auch fast nur Geflecht. Wenn es dann mal einen Einschlag gibt wie vor ein paar Wochen, wo der Aal nicht zu bändigen war, bezweifel ich, dass die 0,35 gehalten hätte. Und die ganzen Bisse die ich nicht bekommen werde, weil ich zu auffällig und stark fische, ist mir die Sache einfach nicht wert. Und bis genau 99 cm und knapp 5 Pfund haben Sie schon gehalten

@ExoriLukas 
Lukas, es gibt aber auch einfache Bereiche im DEK, die sind mit der Grundangel einfach nicht zu befischen. Selbst das treiben lassen der Pose weit hinter der eigentlichen Steinpackung ist hier schon problematisch. Da hilft nur "stellen" und darauf hoffen, dass er nicht in die Steine geht.


----------



## Red Dog (28. Mai 2020)

Letztes Wochenende haben wir im Rhein bei Monheim-Baumberg zwei Schnürsenkel rausgezogen. Einen im tieferen Kesseln, einen im flacheren. Leider nur 30-40 cm, aber waren sauber gehakt und wir konnten unkompliziert zurücksetzen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Mai 2020)

So crazy wie ich bin war ich heute wieder... Einer muss noch wachsen und zwei wollten mit... Bisse gab es auch noch... Die ganz dicken Schlangen hatten heute wohl was anderes auf den Speiseplan...
Morgen ist erstmal Pause angesagt...

@Aalzheimer :
Schreibe mal die Tage was zu der Montage mit Pose auf Grund, ist nicht wirklich was besonderes...Heute bin ich platt... Auf jeden Fall heute getestet auf einer Rute... Erster Biss und auch sofort verwertet...vielleicht war es nur Glück, wird sich in Zukunft rausstellen... Auf die Grundruten habe ich einfach viel zu viel Fehlbisse, die Biester ignorieren nach Widerstand bei  der anfänglichen Köderaufnahme...Ich muss die da besser überlisten und nicht mich nur immer auf das Glück verlassen... Bisse krieg ich nur die Fische nicht, so vorsichtig wie die beißen...

Die beiden von heute Nacht...Nicht ganz so prächtig wie davor aber ok...


----------



## Kauli11 (29. Mai 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Biester ignorieren nach Widerstand bei der anfänglichen Köderaufnahme


Hast du schon mal Freilaufrollen getestet? Kannst du im Kanal doch ziemlich fein einstellen, so das der Aal abziehen kann.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Mai 2020)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal Freilaufrollen getestet? Kannst du im Kanal doch ziemlich fein einstellen, so das der Aal abziehen kann.


Auch keine schlechte Idee, danke...
Probier schon einiges aus, auch in die Schnur was einhängen etc.,etc...
Jetzt will ich versuchen die aber mit der Pose von Grund  zu erwischen...


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Mai 2020)

Hi Kauli. Das mit dem Freilauf funzt im Kanal auf Aal und Zander nicht. Die haben einfach zu viel Zeit und sind zu vorsichtig. 

Gestern Abend war es kein Beißfestival am MLK. War sehr Hell. Vielleicht lag es da dran. Immerhin könnten 2 schöne 64er Schlangen den Laubwürmern nicht widerstehen.


----------



## wolf710 (30. Mai 2020)

Aal 70 cm und 800 g.


----------



## Kauli11 (30. Mai 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> .


Hi Torsten, meine Zander fange ich nur auf Grund mit der Freilaufrolle. Klappt schon jahrelang wunderbar. Natürlich nur da, wo ich im Kanal auf Grund angeln kann.
Du weisst was ich meine.   Wenn es auf Grund wg. Hängergefahr nicht geht, natürlich nur mit Stellfisch.


----------



## ExoriLukas (31. Mai 2020)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

Gestern Abend/heute Morgen sind wir zu zweit am DEK gewesen. Wie erwartet, war das Wasser wieder gut besucht ...Wildcamper, Angler und sonstige Wesen haben sich an vielen Stellen breit gemacht. Somit war die Wunschstelle natürlich schon besetzt. Naja - dann haben wir mal etwas neues ausprobiert und uns zwischen den dicken Anlegepöllern für die Kähne platziert.

Trotz ziemlich viel Licht und Trubel durch anlegende Kähne um kurz vor 22.00 Uhr, konnten wir in regelmäßigen Abständen Aale fangen. Gewundert hat mich das extrem lange Beissfenster bis fast 2.30 Uhr, danach haben wir dann in den Sack gehauen.

Insgesamt konnten 4 maßige Aale von ca. 2x60cm und 2x ca. 53cm mit nach Hause. Alle anderen durften wieder schwimmen. Leider gab es wieder enorm viele Fehlbisse, auch waren die Aale extrem knapp gehakt und haben teilweise sehr vorsichtig gebissen, so wie es Drillsucht bereits beschrieb ..

Es sind sicherlich 5 oder 6 Aale "stiften" gegangen , zwei waren bereits bis an die Wasseroberfläche "gedrillt". Auch der Wechsel auf andere Haken brachte mir keine Besserung.

Naja, insgesamt sind wir sehr zufrieden nach Hause gefahren!

So darf es weitergehen!

Petri Heil!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. Mai 2020)

Fettes Petri zu den Schlangen Jungs...

Gestern bei Angelkollegen zum grillen gewesen der nicht weit von Rhein wohnt... Etwas über Zander Fachgesimpelt und unsere Touren für die nächsten Tage geplant...natürlich zog es uns auf Aal zum Rhein ans Wasser...Hat aber nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht denn die Haken waren nach 10-15 min.  immer wieder blank... Einfach eine falsche Buhne erwischt, wollten aber nicht umziehen weil wir es uns bei ein Bierchen nur ein kurzen gemütlichen Abend machen wollten...
Einen von etwa 60+ konnte ich beim einpacken jedoch noch erwischen...

@ Torsten:
Die Posenmontage auf Grund ist nichts besonderes, die soll dazu dienen den Widerstand beim Biss zu verringern gegenüber dem Grundsngeln / ermöglichen mir an Stellen  zu angeln wo ich mit der Stellfisch nicht dran komme (weiter auswerfen) vor allem das abtreiben der Pose verhindern gerade auch wenn man mit mehreren Ruten angelt und natürlich mehr Erfolg bei Bissverwertung...
Ich mache es kurz und bündig und fange von unten an:
Haken mit Vordach / Wirbel / 20-30cm Schnur / Eintönchenwirbel / Gummiperle / 10-15g Durchlaufblei 
( als Anker gegen abtreiben ) / Blei zum austarieren der Pose ( natürlich etwas höher unter der pose festgeklemmt) / vorgebleite Durchlaufpose / Schnurstopper.
Also theoretisch Durchlaufposenmontage mit ein Anker vor dem Wirbel, komplettes Vorfach am Grund aufliegend...
Man muss nicht unbedingt auf fünf cm genau ausloten, was auch die Sache nachts  vereinfacht  wenn man den gewünschten Platz anwirft... 
Als Pose benutze ich eine vorgebleite Durchlaufpose 8+3g fein austariert...
Ich hoffe, es ist mein Vorhaben für alle verständlich und wer gute Ideen hat dann auch her damit bitte...

Suche noch etwa eine um die 10g vorgebleite Pose die fein genug austariert ist, so könnte ich mir das extra Blei unter der Pose ersparen was die Montage noch besser / einfamachen würde....
Habt ihr Vorschläge für  solche Posen ????

Allen schöne Pfingsten und vor allem geile Schlangen ...


----------



## JottU (31. Mai 2020)

Danke @Drillsucht69 
Auf die einfachsten Sachen kommt man manchmal nicht. Was hab ich mich schon genervt mit Pose am fließenden Wasser,


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. Mai 2020)

So ähnlich habe ich das auch immer gemacht. Jedoch reichen Wirbel, Durchlaufblei oder Schrotblei bei uns schon aus  einem schönen Hänger zu bekommen. Ist halt das Problem der einigermaßen neuen Kanalstrecken. 

@ExoriLukas 
Petri Lukas. Habe wahrscheinlich noch ein doofe Frage. Das sieht bei den Aalen so aus, als wären die Hinten nach dem Waidloch nicht weiter aufgeschnitten, so dass Niere und Blutfaden entfernt werden können. Frage nur zur Sicherheit, kann ja auch täuschen. Nicht das du beim Räuchern hinterher überrascht wirst.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. Mai 2020)

Es geht auch noch anders, und zwar als Endbleimontage und dennoch mit Pose.
Die Pose kann dabei von der Tragkraft völlig unabhängig des Endbleis gewählt werden, ich kann damit auch ne 3g Pose mit nem 100g Blei rausfeuern und sie steht wie ne eins.
Das Blei dient nur dazu die Montage am Platz zuhalten, während die Pose exakt ausgelotet mir jeden Zupfer anzeigt, und zwar ohne das der Fisch vom Blei zuerst was merkt.

Einfach gesagt, eine Seitenarm-Montage (welcher versteift wird) mit Endblei, hinzukommt die Bissanzeige durch die ausgelotete Pose.
Den Seitenarm kann ich dabei ebenso variabel gestalten, jenachdem in welcher Tiefe ich den Köder präsentieren will.
Der Fisch spürt beim Biss bestenfalls die Pose, das Blei aber erst wenn er verschwinden will. Je nach Gewicht des Bleis wird das auch fast ne Selbsthakmontage.

Ist hier bei uns im MLK quasi die einzige gescheite Möglichkeit auch tagsüber bei stetiger Sogwirkung die Posenmontagen deutlich weiter draußen zu präsentieren, ohne das sie verdriften.
Ich praktiziere dies auch durchaus an der Elbe, wenn die Montagen außerhalb der Stellfischruten abgelegt werden sollen. Dort werden lediglich die Posen etwas stärker gewählt.

Hatte die Montage vor ca. 2 Jahren auch mal hier im Board gezeigt




__





						Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose
					

AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose  Ah..nun versteh ich deinen Aufbau und auch ein Problem darin...danke fürs Bild.  Bei dir hängt ja das Vorfach unten und die Beschwerung (Blei, Futterkorb etc.) am Tangle, richtig? Wenns so ist, liegt dein Gewicht welches am Schnurende am Boom...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. Mai 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> So ähnlich habe ich das auch immer gemacht. Jedoch reichen Wirbel, Durchlaufblei oder Schrotblei bei uns schon aus  einem schönen Hänger zu bekommen. Ist halt das Problem der einigermaßen neuen......



Ist auch keine Lösung gegen die Hänger .... Die Montage soll mir der besseren Ausbeute gegenüber der Grundangelei dienen wegen den Widerstand bei Köderaufnahme bei gleicher Köderpresentation ...
Habe jede Nacht einige weitere Bisse, gehe von aus dass da mehr kleben bleibt wegen geringeren Widerstand...


----------



## ExoriLukas (31. Mai 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> So ähnlich habe ich das auch immer gemacht. Jedoch reichen Wirbel, Durchlaufblei oder Schrotblei bei uns schon aus  einem schönen Hänger zu bekommen. Ist halt das Problem der einigermaßen neuen Kanalstrecken.
> 
> @ExoriLukas
> Petri Lukas. Habe wahrscheinlich noch ein doofe Frage. Das sieht bei den Aalen so aus, als wären die Hinten nach dem Waidloch nicht weiter aufgeschnitten, so dass Niere und Blutfaden entfernt werden können. Frage nur zur Sicherheit, kann ja auch täuschen. Nicht das du beim Räuchern hinterher überrascht wirst.



Hi!Petridank!

Das sieht tatsächlich so aus, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen!

Nein, wenn du die "Schwanzniere" meinst, dieses kleine dunkelrot/schwarze Teil, wurde entfernt. Ebenso (so gut es ging) der "Blutfaden". Ich tuh mich beim Auswaiden der Aale immer noch etwas schwer, die ganzen Innereien restlos herauszubekommen.

Damals (fast 10 Jahre her), hatte ich diese tatsächlich vergessen und erst beim Auftauen aus der Kühltruhe entdeckt. Aber nach Entfernen dieser, schmeckte der Aal aus dem Rauch trotzdme noch vorzüglich.

So sauber ausgenommen Aale, wie sie teilweise hier in Forum kursieren, habe ich leider nicht in der Gefriertruhe. Aber bislang schmeckten die trotzdem.

Wie bekommt Ihr die Aale denn innen ziemlich sauber, nachdem die groben Innereien draußen sind?

MfG.
Lukas


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. Mai 2020)

Teelöffel, damit kannst prima den Rest ausschaben.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (1. Juni 2020)

........als Finale meist eine alte Geschirrspülbürste.


----------



## phirania (1. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Hi Kauli. Das mit dem Freilauf funzt im Kanal auf Aal und Zander nicht. Die haben einfach zu viel Zeit und sind zu vorsichtig.
> 
> Gestern Abend war es kein Beißfestival am MLK. War sehr Hell. Vielleicht lag es da dran. Immerhin könnten 2 schöne 64er Schlangen den Laubwürmern nicht widerstehen.
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri.
Schönes Bild.


----------



## Kauli11 (1. Juni 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Suche noch etwa eine um die 10g vorgebleite Pose die fein genug austariert ist, so könnte ich mir das extra Blei unter der Pose ersparen was die Montage noch besser / einfamachen würde....
> Habt ihr Vorschläge für solche Posen ????


Nimm doch einfach eine normale Pose und wickel unter dem Posenkörper soviel Dachdeckerblei oder Lötzinn rum, daß sie für deine Verhältnisse optimal vorgebleit ist. Vielleicht hilft es dir ja.


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Juni 2020)

Und bevor ich es vergesse, euch allen frohe Pfingsten


----------



## Kauli11 (1. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Und bevor ich es vergesse, euch allen frohe Pfingsten


Aber doch nicht mit Rolinck, nimm gescheites Pils. Ich weiss, daß es immer noch Liebhaber von dem Schädelbier gibt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Juni 2020)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Aber doch nicht mit Rolinck, nimm gescheites Pils. Ich weiss, daß es immer noch Liebhaber von dem Schädelbier gibt.


. Das Beste Bier ever. Hat Charakter. Veltins oder Krombacher nehme ich zum Blumen gießen oder Vogelscheiße wegwischen. Für mehr taugt das nicht


----------



## ExoriLukas (1. Juni 2020)

Mahlzeit, Prost , wie auch immer,

Aalzheimerm bin da absolut deiner Meinung! Könnte quasi zur Brauerei fliegen. Liegt ja direkt in der Nachbarschaft. Da haben es die anderen Marken schwer ...

Aaltechnisch gab es gestern Abend leider nichts. Bin Schneider geblieben. Es war allerdings an meiner Stelle auch ziemlich hell, inwieweit das ausschlaggeben war/ist, kann ich schwer beurteilen. Beim letzten Vollmond gab es bei mir trotzdem Aale, sogar einen Ü80. 

Heute Abend nochmal etwas mit der Spinnrute los ... war gestern mächtig Aktion da am Kanal ... , bis Tief in die Nacht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Juni 2020)

Moin zusammen,

komme eben rein vom 2. Versuch an einem großen Baggersee.

Den ersten Versuch vor 2 Wochen konnte ich abhaken, viel zu kaltes Wasser - das hat sich die Woche über geändert, schön "handwarm" geworden.

2 Posenruten geschnappt und mit 12 Tauis gings los gegen 21:45.

Wollte mein Glück an einem bewährten , abgelegeneren Platz versuchen, wo es eine Kante gibt auf etwa 6m. Wurfweite, die von flach auf 2,50m abfällt mit leichtem Krautwuchs.

Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich dort schöne aale fangen können.

Ganz in der Nähe sind noch 2 weitere Topstellen ( jedenfalls vor Jahren war es so ) in Sichtweite.

Ich komm um ca. 22:00 an und kriech erstmal dicke Augen : an meinen 3 Stellen komplett RAMBAZAMBA mit Grillen, Saufen , labern etc. Alles voll mit Leuten , die "Party" machten oder so was in der Art.

Kacke.

Wohin - nach Hause??? Also erstmal überlegt und es gab da doch den flachen, abgelegenen Sandstrand wo mal was ging ( nicht Viel aber ein paar wenige Aale )

Ins Auto, Stelle angefahren - frei , Niemand zu sehen....inzwischen 22:30.

Ausgelotet , etwa 2,50m. Tiefe , am Ufer Kleinfisch ... Brut in Kleinfingerlänge und von diesem Jahr wohl auch.

Rechte Rute 2 Tauis , Lockstoff am 2er Haken und 0,40er Monovorfach.

Links das Gleiche, ohne Lockstoff , 2 dicke Tauis.

Schön im Stuhl gesessen und den Kröten gelauscht.  Man muss zu dem See wissen, dass der Bestand vglw. gering ist, WENN es "gut" läuft, hat man EINEN !!!

Aalbiss pro Angeln, 2 Bisse sind sensationell und ganz selten, Schneider häufig.

Um ca. 23:45 plötzlich die linke Pose ruckartig weg , kommt wieder hoch, taucht wieder ab, ein vertikales rumgerucke auf der Stelle...ganz

typischer Aalbiss in dem See.....nach 5min. blieb die Pose unten und der Fisch nahm etwa 1m. Schnur.

Fühlung, Anhieb und die Karpfenrute krumm .... ganz langsam kam da was mit, unter Vollspannung , bis ich den Fisch gelöst bekam und unter starkem Zug heranbekam.

Im Flachwasser noch ein Aufbäumen , dann gestrandet.

Aal , 83cm . im "Blankaal-Look" , violett-silbergrau und extremen Flossensäumen , rel große Augen.

Mein erster Aal an dem Gewässer seit Jahren mal wieder...hatte eine Pause dort eingelegt.

Fisch versorgt und danach nur noch den Karpfen beim Springen zugehört - es blieb bei dem einen Fisch.

Ich konnte das erst gar nicht so richtig sehen, aber der Fisch kam mir irgendwie schlank vor...sollte sich bestätigen - lediglich 770g.

Meint Ihr, dass der Fisch dennoch schmeckt ?  Würdet Ihr ihn räuchern oder eher anders verwerten ( kochen/braten ) ?

Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Juni 2020)

@Rheinspezie 
erstmal Petri zum schönen Seeaal. Gerade wenn man nicht viel erwartet, ist ein solcher Fang doppelt geil.
Die Aale in "Blankaal" Optik fangen wir bei uns an den Kanälen auch regelmäßig. Ich weiß nicht wie die Wasserqualität im See ist,
und ob er vielleicht muffig schmeckt, aber wir räuchern diese Aale auch. Haben zumeist bei uns etwas festeres Fleisch da nicht ganz so fettig.
Das er bei der Größe auch "nur" 770 Gramm auf die Waage bringt, zeugt davon das dieser ebenfalls nicht so gewaltig fettig sein wird.
Von daher kann sich auch ein Brataal Versuch lohnen, obwohl ich persönlich hierzu eigentlich immer so klein wie möglich bzw. erlaubt 
(50cm) nehme. Grundsätzlich bevorzuge ich aber den Räucheraal.


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Juni 2020)

Moin Aalzheimer ,

die Wasserqualität des Sees ist von offizieller Seite aus mit sehr gut angegeben - moseln tut da zum Glück Nichts.

Ich habe/hatte die Sorge, dass der Aal nicht schmecken könnte und er einfach trocken ist. Du meinst also, die schmecken auch?

Will ihn räuchern lassen für die Familie ...

Der See hat so gute Qualität, dass ich gefrorene Barsche vom September letzten Jahres noch 1a. essen kann, heute gibtes noch einen von 300g.

Oh mann , hoffe der "Blanke" schmeckt 

R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Juni 2020)

Letztlich hilft nur versuchen. Ist ja auch immer eine Frage wie man den Aal mag. Einige mögen Ihn etwas trockener.
Ich vermute, aber es ist nur eine Vermutung, dass er trockener sein wird als ein "normal gefärbter" Aal. So ist es in den
meisten Fällen bei uns, so dass das Fleisch eben nicht "Butterweich" von der Gräte kommt.


----------



## Zmann (2. Juni 2020)

@Reinspezie
Schöner Bericht und ein dickes Petri,ich kenn das auch so kurz vor knapp am Wasser zu sein dann noch Loten usw. und zur Belohnung ein schöner Aal,sauber so muss das!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Juni 2020)

Petri zum Aal @ Rheinspezie !!!

Ich würde den räuchern und sofort warm servieren... Sollte der trockener sein, ist der warm serviert auf jeden Fall saftiger als kalt serviert... ich mag Aal am liebsten geräuchert...
Und am allerliebsten habe ich den nach dem Biss am Haken...

Habe letzte Woche noch extra Intensiv die dunklere Nächte genutzt, mal schauen ob heute was geht...Erwarte nichts, ich will es einfach wissen und eigene Erfahrung sammeln... Letzte Mondphase lief es ganz schlecht bei mir...
Letzte Nacht am Rhein gab es 14 Zander zu zweit, ich sechs und Kumpel acht... Ein 60er in guter Küchengrösse durfte mit...
Sind gut in Futter nach der Leichzeit, schön dick die Bauchlappen...
Allen ein Fettes Petri und schöne Zeit am Wasser...


----------



## Chief Brolly (2. Juni 2020)

Petri an alle Fänger!  Ich habe auch eine kleine "Aal-Abenteuer-Geschichte" zu erzählen: Mein Aal von gestern war auch mein erster, jedenfalls aus dem Main-Donau-Kanal! 
Als ich ihn an Land hatte und er in den Eimer sollte, fiel er plötzlich ab... 
Gottseidank war der Boden etwas geschottert und ich konnte ihn mit der bloßen Hand wieder einfangen und ihn in den Eimer bugsieren.... 

Später, nach dem Töten, stellte ich fest, das seine Schwanzspitze etwas deformiert war, vielleicht durch einen Unfall (Turbine, Schiffsschraube?) 
War jedenfalls gut verheilt. 

Hat der mir doch glatt das 15kg Kevlar! Vorfach innerhalb weniger Sekunden durchgescheuert.....:-0

Ist soetwas bei euren Vorfächern auch schon passiert, ich meine an Land? 
Werde  jetzt noch stärkeres Kevlar-Vorfachmaterial oder aus Normal geflochtener Schnur verwenden, wozu sind erst die größeren Schlangen in der Lage?


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Juni 2020)

@ Chief , wie lang /groß war denn der Aal?

So bis 70cm. habe ich mit 35er mono keine Probleme - allerdings setzen sich die Dicken hier auch mal gerne ins Kraut , nehme deshalb auch mal solide

40er Qualitätsmono.

Der 83 er hatte nach dem kurzen Kampf auch die Oberfläche der Mono aufgeraut... 

Krumme Ruten Euch, bin gerade auf dem sprung und neue Stelle testen.

Mache das ganz gerne am Stillwasser , wenn ich mal gefangen habe , dann auf zum nächsten Platz .

Petri !

R.S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Juni 2020)

Petri zum Aal Chief !!!

Wie schwer war denn der Aal???
15 kg traghaft hält eigentlich jede  brauchbare Schnur aus um ein Aal rauszuholen....
Wahrscheinlich hast du schon ein Schaden an der Schnur vorher gehabt...
Meine mono hat 9 kg traghaft und ich überprüfe bei jeden Köderwechsel das Vorfach auf Beschädigungen !!!
Ich hatte doch hier geschrieben, dass ich zwei gute verloren habe , lag auch an vorschäden an der Schnur... war halt voll Pech, man lernt aber daraus...


----------



## phobos (2. Juni 2020)

War das ein neues vorfach? Ewig halten die auch nicht. Ich nehme 0.4 kevlar und solange ich die nicht zu lange verwende fehlt da eigentlich nichts. Bei mir gilt auch die Devise ein Fisch ein Vorfach. Weißt ja nicht ob das nicht ne Macke hat. (also ordentlicher Fisch)


----------



## phobos (2. Juni 2020)

Achja vergiss normale geflochtene, ausser du nimmst irgendwas echt dickes und auch da geht das meiste nicht. Ich bin von dem komplett weg. Problem ist auch nicht die Tragkraft, sondern das Geflechte einfach ein Problem mit abriebfestigkeit haben. Kevlar ist besser aber auch nicht perfekt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (2. Juni 2020)

Das Vorfach war neu gebunden und ohne Schäden! Der Aal hatte 67 cm  und wog 600 oder 700 gr. 
Es kommt auch ganz drauf an, WIE sich der Aal an Land bewegt, dann zerraspelt er auch ein 0,40er Monovorfach innerhalb Sekunden (ist mir mal mit einer o, 38er angeblich sehr abriebfesten Schnur von Berkley passiert). 
Wenn die Bürstenzähne des Aale nicht mit der Schnur in Berührung kommt, gut, dann hängt man das Vorfach einfach aus und gibt den Schleicher ohne Berührung in den Eimer. 

Tja, Aalangeln macht gelenkig und erfordert allzeit schnelle und spontane Reaktionen, ein echter Sportfisch eben!


----------



## phobos (2. Juni 2020)

Das von mir hat 24 kg und ist relativ glatt geflochten. Heb fast alle raus und hatte die letzten 2 Jahre einige mit über 2 Pfund. Das ist mir nie passiert. Gibt aber auch immer Materialfehler.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger!  Ich habe auch eine kleine "Aal-Abenteuer-Geschichte" zu erzählen: Mein Aal von gestern war auch mein erster, jedenfalls aus dem Main-Donau-Kanal!
> Als ich ihn an Land hatte und er in den Eimer sollte, fiel er plötzlich ab...
> Gottseidank war der Boden etwas geschottert und ich konnte ihn mit der bloßen Hand wieder einfangen und ihn in den Eimer bugsieren....
> 
> ...



0,28er langt mir völlig an eher hängerfreien Gewässern. Hat mir noch kein Aal zersäbelt. 
Mein größter Aal kämpfte damaIs etliche Minuten am 0,28er während ich versuchte ihn in den viel zu kleinen Kescher zu bugsieren. Das war auch das einzigste Mal wo ich wirklich Schiss hatte den Fisch zu verlieren.
Am MLK kommt dann Vorfachmaterial aus dem Karpfenbereich (MusselCare von Mika) zum Einsatz, da kann nen Aal auch gern minutenlang drauf rumkauen und es passiert nix.
Um Kevlar hab ich schon zu DDR-Zeiten nen weiten Bogen gemacht, da hatte ich noch nie Vertrauen drin.

Nach jedem Fisch wird eh das Vorfach gewechselt, egal wie es aussieht. Dafür binde ich mir ja die Dinger auch im Vorraus.


----------



## daci7 (2. Juni 2020)

Am Altarm mit entspannten Ufer reicht mir auch ein 28er vollkommen. Da werden die Aale ratzfatz gestrandet und gut ist. Im Rhein in der Steinpackung, wenn ich viele Fische raushebe, darf es gern auch ein 35er sein. Große Exemplare werden dann auch gekeschert. Wenn ich auf der Seebrücke oder im Mittelmeer von der Mole fische hab ich meist 40+ Vorfächer dran - da muss ich dann auch die großen rausheben. Und mir wurden dabei auch schon 45er Vorfächer gesprengt.
Ich hake Aale auch grundsätzlich nicht am Wasser ab, wenn ich die mitnehme - am Vorfach in den Eimer heben, Decken druff und Vorfach abschneiden ist meine Technik. Dementsprechend fische ich auch jedes Vorfach nur einmal. Aalzähne können schon ganz schön mies sein, und an Land wirken die manchmal wie ne Eisensäge, wenn der Schlängler mal so richtig abzappelt.


----------



## Angler2097 (2. Juni 2020)

daci7 schrieb:


> wenn der Schlängler mal so richtig abzappelt.



Sieht bestimmt cool aus


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Juni 2020)

Voll abgelusert heute...
Zwei vorsichtige Bisse noch vor Mitternacht, einer festgesetzt den zweiten ins leere ... Waren nicht wirklich aktiv die Burschen...
Habe um eins angefangen zu packen...
Naja, auf ein neues Gelingen die Tage....


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Juni 2020)

Hi,

bin richtig frustriert ... habe vorhin einen schönen 60er erwischt mit über 400g. Perfekt zum räuchern.

Und nun das : habe eben beim nachmessen gesehen, dass der Fisch einen rot-fleckigen Bauch hat und mir schwant Böses ( Rotfleckenseuche ) 

Gebissen hat er auf 2 dicke Tauwürmer - ist der Fisch nun überhaupt noch essbar???

Keine Geschwüre, keine roten stellen am Maul, aber am Bauch, After und teilweise Rücken was soll ich denn nun machen, hatte mich so gefreut ...essen oder nicht?

R.S.


----------



## Blueser (3. Juni 2020)

Frag doch mal einen Chinesen, die wissen, was essbar ist ...


----------



## zokker (3. Juni 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ... was soll ich denn nun machen,...



... wird er dir dann schmecken???

Ab in die Tonne.


----------



## Blueser (3. Juni 2020)

Habe gestern übrigens auch auf Aal angesessen. Aal war nicht, habe um 23 Uhr wieder eingepackt. Dafür haben die Schuppenkarpfen eine Stunde lang gebissen wie verrückt. Alle auf Tauwurm oder Dendros, eine Rute wieder fertig gemacht, schon ging es wieder an der anderen los. Der Dreipfünder durfte dann mit.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Juni 2020)

@Rheinspezie :
Allein schon wegen die Gedanken beim reinbeißen, würde ich drauf verzichten... Man muss nicht alles essen...
Lade doch mal bitte ein Bild hoch, wäre doch mal interessant darüber zu fachsimpeln um was sich es handelt, unabhängig vom Verzehr...
Würde mich und ggf. auch andere interessieren...


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. Juni 2020)

Mein letzter Aal aus dem MDK war am Kopf und an der vorderen Seitenlinie auch etwas rötlich gefärbt... 
Ich denke mal nicht, das das gleich die Aalrotseuche ist, denn wenn es die wäre, müssten viele tote Aale an der Wasseroberfläche treiben... 

Eine partielle rötliche Hautfärbung beim Aal kann auch ganz andere, harmlose Ursachen haben! 
Ich glaube, es gibt als Lehrmittel für die Fischereiprüfung so Karten mit Fotos von erkrankten Fischen. Die sollte man sich bestellen und immer am Wasser mitführen und im Zweifelsfall mal vergleichen. 
Dann ist man immer auf der sicheren Seite! 

Einen definitiv kranken Fisch würde ich auch nicht mitnehmen bzw. essen! 
Aber man sollte einen Aal, der definitiv die AALROTSEUCHE hat, sofort dem zuständigen Fischereiverband melden bzw. zukommen lassen!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Juni 2020)

@ Aalzheimer:
Hi Torsten...
Gehst du momentan nicht oder legen die Schlangen momentan bei dir am Gewässer nur ne Pause ein und wollen nicht wirklich ???
Vermisse ganz einfach deine Fangmeldung und Bilder....

Schöne Grüße vom anderen Ende des Kanals ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Juni 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> @ Aalzheimer:
> Hi Torsten...
> Gehst du momentan nicht oder legen die Schlangen momentan bei dir am Gewässer nur ne Pause ein und wollen nicht wirklich ???
> Vermisse ganz einfach deine Fangmeldung und Bilder....
> ...


Moin Thomas,

letzter Einsatz war vergangenen Freitag, den habe ich beschrieben und bebildert, Ich fühle mich gerade, wie soll ich sagen, überfischt. Hätte nicht gedacht das es so was mal gibt. Aber obwohl ich Abends los könnte, fehlt mir im Moment der Ehrgeiz. Waren ziemlich viele Einsätze in 2020 bisher und schon ne ganze Menge Aale. Die müssen ja auch irgendwie verwertet werden. Aber nun ist der Zander ja auch wieder frei, und eigentlich müsste ich mal schauen. Vielleicht heute Abend, aber dafür muss die Motivation definitiv noch steigen. Das kann bei mir aber schnell mal passieren


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Juni 2020)

Danke fürs Feedback...
Dachte schon das die Aale deine Würmer nicht mehr mögen, grins...
Solltest du gehen dann Fett Petri und ein schönen dicken Zander wünsche ich dir!!!!!
Vor Montag gehe ich auch erstmal nicht, mit geht es ähnlich heute nach der letzten Woche...


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Juni 2020)

Moin, versuche mal,

Bilder einzustellen vom Großen und dem 60er ( ggf . krank !? )

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Juni 2020)

Wollte heute evtl. nochmal los, wenn das Wetter passt - soll ja ein deutlicher Temperatursturz kommen - gut oder schlecht wird man sehen.

Der 60er hatte über 400g. und hatte sich voll ins Kraut gesetzt - mitten zwischen den Steinen.

Nach dem Anhieb nur die Rute rund und keinerlei Bewegung, dann ein zentimeterweises Nachgeben der Rute und schliesslich war er frei.

Unterarmlanges Krautbüschel rausgeleiert , in der Mitte steckte der Fisch zuzammengeknäult ... an Land riss sofort die 35er Qualitätsmono.

R.S.


----------



## Kauli11 (3. Juni 2020)

daci7 schrieb:


> wenn der Schlängler mal so richtig abzappelt


Discoaal ?


----------



## börnie (3. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Werde  jetzt noch stärkeres Kevlar-Vorfachmaterial oder aus Normal geflochtener Schnur verwenden, wozu sind erst die größeren Schlangen in der Lage?



Moin,
ne...mach das besser nicht. Geflochtene als Aalvorfach geht mit Sicherheit in die Hose. Raspelt zu schnell durch. Es wäre doch schade wenn Du dadurch viell. den Fisch Deines Lebens verlieren würdest.
Eine gute (!) Mono, so um die 30-35.
Besser eine 35er. Die trägt i.d. Regel um die 8-9 Kilo (Knoten nicht berücksichtigt).
Wenn Dir dann mal ein echtes Ofenrohr an den Haken geht und 30% anraspelt, dann hast Du immer noch Reserven.

Petri an alle Fänger !
Bei mir ist es im Moment zäh und nur Kleinzeugs. Die Dicken wollen bei mir noch nicht.
Aber ein Bekannter von mir hatte Anfang der Woche einen von 1,05 Meter.
Viel Glück Euch allen


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Juni 2020)

@Rheinspezie 
Sorry, da kann ich Dir auch nicht weiterhelfen. Ist mir so noch nicht aufgefallen an unseren Aalen.
Wenn das Fleisch innen keine Verfärbung angenommen hat, würde ich mir persönlich eher weniger Gedanken machen.
Aber schön ist so was halt nie.

@Chief Brolly 
Schließe mich den meisten hier an und berichte aus meinen Erfahrung. Kevlar oder Geflochtene ist ein absolutes No-Go beim Aalangeln.
Nichts bekommen die fixer durch. setze auch auf ein 0,30 Monovorfach an den Kanälen. Am großen Fluss dann 0,35mm


----------



## BerndH (3. Juni 2020)

Kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich verwende ne normale Mono in 30 wenn ich mit dem Wurm fische. Ne 35er wenn ich mit köderbrocken angle. Gut ich habe auch viele Strecken in der Forellen Region wo keine anderen raubfische vorkommen. 

Wenn ich weiter unten fische nehme ich beim köderfisch Stahlvorfach. Diesem Kevlar Zeug traue ich einfach nicht mehr. Hab schon einige gute Fische dadurch verloren. Ein Hecht oder Zander machen das einfach zu schnell durch. 
Ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Zmann (3. Juni 2020)

Ich habe dieses Jahr auch einen Aal gefangen der am Bauch ein paar Rote Flecken hatte...er hat geschmeckt und ich lebe noch...was aber bei diesem Aal Interessant war,war der Mageninhalt.
Der Bursche hatte dem Magen komplett voll mit Krebsen zum Teil waren nur noch die kleinen Scheren zu sehen.
Vielleicht hängt es damit zusammen...


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Juni 2020)

Zmann schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses Jahr auch einen Aal gefangen der am Bauch ein paar Rote Flecken hatte...er hat geschmeckt und ich lebe noch...was aber bei diesem Aal Interessant war,war der Mageninhalt.
> Der Bursche hatte dem Magen komplett voll mit Krebsen zum Teil waren nur noch die kleinen Scheren zu sehen.
> Vielleicht hängt es damit zusammen...



Grüß´ Dich , die Krebsfresser haben gerne mal gelbliche Einlagerungen von der Farbe der Panzer - große Barsche ( Tideweser und Anschlussgewässer ) fressen viele 

kleine Krabben und wollis - die haben dann auch richtig "malzgelbes" Filet .

Zurück zum Aal , der hatte definitiv was - bin zu 90% sicher , die Rotfleckenseuche.

Bauch, Seite, Ansätze der Flossen und Maul waren rötlich befallen , tippe auf diese typische bakterielle Krankheit, die den Aal befallen kann, wenn das Wasser sich schnell erwärmt , die Bakteriendichte extrem hoch wird und der Fisch dann Schleimhautschäden entwickelt - der hatte auch 2 Risse von Hechtzähnen im Nacken.

Also diese Fische sind dann für andere Fische hochansteckend , für den menschen zwar unbedenklich aber mir drehte sich dann doch der Magen rum...bei dem Gedanken.

Man muss nicht alles essen stimmt .  *Fisch entsorgt*, Gewässer von dem Keimträger befreit und tausende Aale gerettet , die später gerne beissen dürfen 

Habe mich dazu entschieden, heute doch zu pausieren und auf schlechteres Wetter zu warten.

Der See is gerade so voll, dass man extrem spät in der Nacht anrücken muss, damit man in Ruhe fischen kann an den besten Stellen.

Und mit Null Schlaf auf der arbeit aufzuschagen, das is nicht schön, hatte ich heute **

Petri an die, die losziehen !

R.S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Juni 2020)

@ Rheinspezie :
Habe sowas leider auch noch nicht gesehen und will auch nicht schlaumeiern... Zudem ist das auf Handy nicht ganz so deutlich zu sehen... Werde mich aber die Tage etwas belesen zu dem Thema, schadet bestimmt nicht...
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg wenn du wieder gehst, vielleicht geht wieder einer oder auch zwei...


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Juni 2020)

Waas? Wir rutschen langsam nach unten. Das geht ja gar nicht   
Ich glaube Morgen packe ich mal wieder an. Hoffe die Flossenträger haben sich 
an das aktuelle Wetter gewöhnt. Soll zwar ziemlich windig werden, Abends aber trocken.
Aus der Windrichtung gibt es ein schönes kuscheliges Plätzchen mit einem Hügel und Wald im Rücken.


----------



## DenizJP (5. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Moin Thomas,
> 
> letzter Einsatz war vergangenen Freitag, den habe ich beschrieben und bebildert, Ich fühle mich gerade, wie soll ich sagen, überfischt. Hätte nicht gedacht das es so was mal gibt. Aber obwohl ich Abends los könnte, fehlt mir im Moment der Ehrgeiz. Waren ziemlich viele Einsätze in 2020 bisher und schon ne ganze Menge Aale. Die müssen ja auch irgendwie verwertet werden. Aber nun ist der Zander ja auch wieder frei, und eigentlich müsste ich mal schauen. Vielleicht heute Abend, aber dafür muss die Motivation definitiv noch steigen. Das kann bei mir aber schnell mal passieren




Hehe - ich geh auch momentan sehr oft ans Wasser - genau so oft aber auch wieder ohne jeglichen Fisch oder Biss heim


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hehe - ich geh auch momentan sehr oft ans Wasser - genau so oft aber auch wieder ohne jeglichen Fisch oder Biss heim




Aber Du weißt ja, nur die nasse Schnur fängt. Also regen alleine reicht aber nicht


----------



## BerndH (5. Juni 2020)

Ja, der Wille ist ja da. Aber ich verzweifele gerade schon 1,5 Stunden am Köderfisch fang. 
Gerade nen 6 kg karpfen am 12er Haken und rotwurm gefangen. 

Der ist für die Aale dann doch ne Spur zu groß


----------



## BerndH (6. Juni 2020)

Das mit den Aalen würde nix. Das Wetter wurde immer schlechter. Hab dann abgebrochen.

Wecker auf 3.00 Uhr gestellt, denn eigentlich stand ja auch wuermer sammeln mit auf dem Plan. 

Wenigstens das hat heute morgen funktioniert. 
150 sind es geworden. 
Ausreichend Munition für die nächsten Nächte


----------



## börnie (6. Juni 2020)

BerndH schrieb:


> Das mit den Aalen würde nix. Das Wetter wurde immer schlechter. Hab dann abgebrochen.



...da sind wir dann schon zu zweit.
War gestern auch mal wieder draußen. Zuerst alles schick...
Gegen 21°° ´n feinen Biss auf Ukelei. Hat aber irgendwie die Lunte gerochen und losgelassen.
Kaum dunkel dann das Unwetter. Es hat gegossen und gestürmt! Bin dann mit Volldampf zurück. Zwischendurch wassergeschüppt.
Unterwegs dann noch so einem Karpfenheini in die Schnurr gefahren, wobei sich seine Geflochtene wunderschön um die Schraube gewickelt hat. Also in strömendem Regen Schraube freilegen und fluchen, nass bis auf die Unterbüx.
Ich verstehe nicht, wieso diese Typen ihre Schnürre 200-300 Meter weit über die Seen spannen müssen.
Bei mir läufts also im Moment eher gruselig...
Petri an alle Fänger da draußen !


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Juni 2020)

Ich war zu faul gestern welche zu sammeln, wird aber nachgeholt...

Habe auf jeden Fall auch den Eindruck dass die besser als die gekauften sind...
Da ist was wahres dran...
Ich werde Sonntag oder Montag wieder starten...

Torsten, Dir viel Glück heute Abend...
Natürlich auch allen anderen viel Glück und Spaß die auf Tour sind ...


----------



## kridkram (7. Juni 2020)

BerndH schrieb:


> Wecker auf 3.00 Uhr gestellt, denn eigentlich stand ja auch wuermer sammeln mit auf dem Plan.


Hi,
Sehr interessant für mich, ich suche normal auch Würmer. Mache das aber eigentlich immer so ne halbe Stunde nach der Dunkelheit. Hab mich allerdings auch schon gefragt, wann ist die beste Uhrzeit dafür? Hab immer gedacht, so nah am Morgen geht nichts mehr.
Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Brutzel (7. Juni 2020)

Moinsen. Kommt immer auf das Wetter an. Wenn es schön geregnet hat geh ich so Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang. Sollte es trockner sein dann gegen 2.00 zwecks taubildung auf den Rasen. War gestern auch noch mal Würmer sammeln und die Box ist somit wieder gut gefüllt. Ab 15.6. schau ich mal ob der Usedomer Aal mit Essener Würmer klar kommt


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Juni 2020)

Moin Zusammen. Verspätet ein kleiner Bericht zu gestern Nacht. Wollte das eigentlich live machen, aber wir waren da, wo fuchs und hase sich gute Nacht sagen. So war es auch mit den verfügbaren mobilen Daten.

Hatten uns einen geschützen Bereich am MLK ausgesucht. Zielfische waren Aal und Zander. Dementsprechend wurden die Ruten gegen 19:30 erstmal mit Köfis bestückt. Die ersten beiden Bisse ließen nicht lange auf sich warten, gingen aber nach kurzem Schnurabzug in die Steine. Roch somit nach Aal, war aber nix dran zu machen. Der Dritte Biss pfiff dann so gegen 20:30 richtig ab. Da ich eine kleine Grundel dran hatte, kam ein schneller Anhieb. Leider ging auch dieser Fisch irgendwo in der Kanal mitte fest und ließ sich nicht bewegen. Und das, obwohl man deutliche Schläge in der Rute spürte und sah, verlor ich, bzw. Das Vordach das zerren, schade.

Dann bekam mein Kumpel seinen ersten biss auf Köfi und konnte einen ca. 60cm langen Aal landen. Kurze Zeit später dann auf Wurm den zweiten in ähnlicher Größe. Es begann nun ein munteres laufen auf beiden Seiten und es schlängelte Recht viel. Leider aber auch sehr viele Strippen. Zusammen hatten wir am Ende der Nacht bestimmt an die 20 Aale. Jeder von uns hatte 4 im Eimer. Während ich überwiegend mit Köfi geangelt habe, hatte mein Kumpel alles auf Wurm, und war dadurch mehr beschäftigt. Aber auch mir reichte das so. Sitzen war vor allen Dingen zwischen halb elf und zwölf kaum angesagt. Selbst Aale von nicht Mal mehr 40cm haben sich die kleinen Grundeln geschnappt. Spaß hat es auf jeden Fall gemacht. Komischerweise kam nicht ein Zander raus. Das war merkwürdig. Zum Abschluss noch das obligatorische Eimerbild meiner Köfi Schlangen


----------



## kridkram (7. Juni 2020)

Mal ne Bitte, könntet ihr mir mal sagen, was die Abkürzungen für Gewässer sind.
Zb MLK denke das ist der Mittellandkanal


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Juni 2020)

also für mich gilt
MLK=Mittelland Kanal
DEK=Dortmumd-Ems Kanal


----------



## Slick (7. Juni 2020)

Petri Aalzheimer

Die Aale wo ich in denn letzten Wochen rausgeholt hatte, hatten  so 6 cm Grundeln im Magen.

Wie groß waren deine Köderfischgrundeln?

Grüße


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Juni 2020)

Hier gibt es
EHK = Elbe-Havel-Kanal
MLK = Mittellandkanal


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Juni 2020)

So zwischen 4-10cm. Einer der Schlangen hat sich eine echt klobige Grundel geschnappt. Hatte nach einem Fehlbiss neu beködert und mich auf den Stuhl gesetzt. Da war die Pose auch schon weg. Hat echt kurzen Prozess mit dem Dingen gemacht


----------



## rolfmoeller (7. Juni 2020)

Petri zu den Schlangen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Juni 2020)

Fettes Petri Torsten, geile Schlangen und schöner Bericht!!!

Wollte eigentlich heute auch mal los auf Zander, aber gestern zu doll gefeiert und nicht wirklich Bock drauf von Buhne zu Buhne und auf den Buhnen drauf rumzukrackseln  ...
Mal schauen, vielleicht zwei drei Stündchen ganz chillig gleich noch auf Aal...
Allen viel Spaß am Wasser...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> So zwischen 4-10cm. Einer der Schlangen hat sich eine echt klobige Grundel geschnappt. Hatte nach einem Fehlbiss neu beködert und mich auf den Stuhl gesetzt. Da war die Pose auch schon weg. Hat echt kurzen Prozess mit dem Dingen gemacht



Würde mich mal interessieren wie du deine Grundeln am Haken präsentierst im Kanal.
Ich weiß ja das du Stellfischruten nutzt. Und irgendwo hab ich glaub ich auch mal von dir gelesen, das du deine Köder kurz über Grund anbietest.
Bei Ködern wie Würmern kein Ding, wie präsentierst du aber einen Köfi knapp über Grund? 
Ziehst du ihn auf sodaß er quasi kopfüber runterhängt, der Aal ihn schon auflutschen kann und direkt sitzt (Haken zuerst eingesaugt), oder köderst du ihn zb mittig an, das die Grundel etwas über Grund schwebt, der Aal aber lange brauch bis er den Haken intus hat?

Ich weiß das letzteres hier bei uns sehr gut für Zander funzt, bei aufgezogenen hab ich mit der Stellfischrute hingegen eine deutlich höhere Fehlbissquote und auch deutlich weniger Bissfrequenz.
Ich frag einfach mal so durch die Blume, du machst das ja doch schon nen ganzen Weilchen und ziemlich erfolgreich bei euch.

Die Aalfänge bei uns im MLK sind generell sehr bescheiden, wobei ich nicht glaube das es an der Bestandsdichte liegt, sondern vielmehr an suboptimaler Präsentation und sicherlich auch am Grundelvorkommen/örtlichen Gegebenheiten..
Durch letzteres ist Wurmangeln hier bei uns eigentlich nicht pratikabel, die Grundeln gehen dir auch problemlos 50cm über Grund noch an den Köder, wenn gleich es auch länger dann dauert. Von daher bleibt hier eigentlich auch nur der Köfi über und zumindest an den Stellfischruten hat man auch nur selten mit Wollis zu tun (an Grundruten regelmäßig).
Loten ist sicherlich das eine, kannste hier aber eigentlich auch nur supoptimal, da die Packung überall ist. Von daher kann sich 20cm nach links/rechts schon alles wieder anders darstellen. Dir bleibt also nix über wie nen Kompromiss mit der eingestellten Tiefe zu finden.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Juni 2020)

Bin wieder zu Hause...
Obwohl ich gestern nicht richtig Bock hatte, bin ich doch ans Wasser gefahren und es war dann auch die richtige Entscheidung...
Kurz vor 22.00h am Wasser angekommen, Ruten aufgebaut und gemütlich gemacht... wie so oft warte ich bis es fast dunkel wird bevor ich die Ruten beköder oder werfe erstmal eine rein um zu checken ob die Grundeln noch voll aktiv sind... Also eine Rute rein und erstmal Döschen auf und Kippe an...Keine fünf Minuten später leichtes Gebimmel, sofort zu Rute, Schnur geben, Spitze und Schnur genau beobachten, nochmal und nochmal das gleiche und dann Anschlag und hängt, direkt ein 75er etwa. Geil und das noch so früh dachte ich mir... Natürlich sofort alle drei Ruten rein und dann wie üblich Grundel, Grundel, Haken leer usw...
Gegen halb zwölf haben die Grundeln nachgelassen und ich konnte dann den zweiten landen... Bis etwa eins gingen mir noch dann weitere fünf an den Haken wovon mir ein guter bei Wasserwechseln entwischt ist, der Strolch mit Glück und zwei kleinere durften weiter schwimmen ... Also eine ganz gut gelungene Nacht für mich gewesen... Der Mond, fast Vollmond abnehmend spielte mir in die Karten da der erst spät auf ging...Ab ein Uhr etwa wo der Mond hell auf war kam nichts mehr...Jetzt erstmal haja machen und abends wird wieder nachgelegt...
Hier die richtig guten, etwa Anfang bis Ende siebzig durften mit...


----------



## phirania (8. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen. Verspätet ein kleiner Bericht zu gestern Nacht. Wollte das eigentlich live machen, aber wir waren da, wo fuchs und hase sich gute Nacht sagen. So war es auch mit den verfügbaren mobilen Daten.
> 
> Hatten uns einen geschützen Bereich am MLK ausgesucht. Zielfische waren Aal und Zander. Dementsprechend wurden die Ruten gegen 19:30 erstmal mit Köfis bestückt. Die ersten beiden Bisse ließen nicht lange auf sich warten, gingen aber nach kurzem Schnurabzug in die Steine. Roch somit nach Aal, war aber nix dran zu machen. Der Dritte Biss pfiff dann so gegen 20:30 richtig ab. Da ich eine kleine Grundel dran hatte, kam ein schneller Anhieb. Leider ging auch dieser Fisch irgendwo in der Kanal mitte fest und ließ sich nicht bewegen. Und das, obwohl man deutliche Schläge in der Rute spürte und sah, verlor ich, bzw. Das Vordach das zerren, schade.
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri dir zu den Schlangen


----------



## phirania (8. Juni 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Bin wieder zu Hause...
> Obwohl ich gestern nicht richtig Bock hatte, bin ich doch ans Wasser gefahren und es war dann auch die richtige Entscheidung...
> Kurz vor 22.00h am Wasser angekommen, Ruten aufgebaut und gemütlich gemacht... wie so oft warte ich bis es fast dunkel wird bevor ich die Ruten beköder oder werfe erstmal eine rein um zu checken ob die Grundeln noch voll aktiv sind... Also eine Rute rein und erstmal Döschen auf und Kippe an...Keine fünf Minuten später leichtes Gebimmel, sofort zu Rute, Schnur geben, Spitze und Schnur genau beobachten, nochmal und nochmal das gleiche und dann Anschlag und hängt, direkt ein 75er etwa. Geil und das noch so früh dachte ich mir... Natürlich sofort alle drei Ruten rein und dann wie üblich Grundel, Grundel, Haken leer usw...
> Gegen halb zwölf haben die Grundeln nachgelassen und ich konnte dann den zweiten landen... Bis etwa eins gingen mir noch dann weitere fünf an den Haken wovon mir ein guter bei Wasserwechseln entwischt ist, der Strolch mit Glück und zwei kleinere durften weiter schwimmen ... Also eine ganz gut gelungene Nacht für mich gewesen... Der Mond, fast Vollmond abnehmend spielte mir in die Karten da der erst spät auf ging...Ab ein Uhr etwa wo der Mond hell auf war kam nichts mehr...Jetzt erstmal haja machen und abends wird wieder nachgelegt...
> ...


Auch dir ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Juni 2020)

@Drillsucht69
Mensch Thomas, auch Dir ein ganz dickes Petri zur Sahne Nacht. Da hat sich das losmarschieren auf dem Sonntag-Sofa-Abend ja mal richtig gelohnt.
Ich habe mich ja Jahrelang gegen einen neuen Aaleimer gewährt, und habe über 20 Jahre meinen hässlichen weißen Farbeimer mit Loch im Deckel ans Wasser geschleppt. Als dieser dann durch menschliches Versagen das zeitliche segnete, habe ich glücklicherweise bei einer Tombola von unserem Verein einen schönen großen Eimer mit Einsatz gewonnen. Es hat ein wenig gedauert bis wir Freunde wurden, und mit ganz viel Wasser darf er auch nicht ins Auto, weil eben nicht ganz abgedichtet wird, aber Schlangenflucht bei Wasserwechsel ist definitv passé  .

@Bimmelrudi
Bezüglich der Anköderung mache ich da kein Hexenwerk raus. Grundel ca. 10-15cm über Grund angeboten. Lippenköderung und fertig.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Juni 2020)

> @Bimmelrudi
> Bezüglich der Anköderung mache ich da kein Hexenwerk raus. Grundel ca. 10-15cm über Grund angeboten. Lippenköderung und fertig.



Danke.
Nen Hexenwerk mach ich sicherlich auch nicht draus, die wenigen Bisse hier bewegen mich aber immer wieder zum Nachdenken.


----------



## niclodemus (8. Juni 2020)

Hallo Leute,

Nachdem ich hier schon eine geraume Zeit leise mitlese, möchte ich mich dann doch mal melden. Ihr alle seid nämlich Schuld, dass ich, nach jahrelanger Abstinenz, wieder hier in meiner Region, nämlich Magdeburg, begonnen habe zu angeln. Natürlich liegt es auch ein wenig daran, dass die jährliche Norgetour aus besagten Gründen nicht statt fand und ich einfach angelgeil war ;-). Na jedenfalls bin ich dank eurer „Schuld“ mittlerweile auch Besitzer einer 7,5 m Stellfischrute und als mein momentanes Lieblingsrevier hat sich, neben der Elbe, der MLK westlich der Trogbrücke herausgestellt. Gefangen habe ich auch. Barsch 36 cm, Aal 52 cm und zwei Zander von 52 und 54cm. Mir macht das Angeln zu Hause wieder richtig Spaß und ich frage mich, warum ich die letzten Jahre zwar fleißig Beitrag bezahlt habe, jedoch nie zu Hause Angeln war. Ich möchte also mal einfach Danke sagen für eure, wenn auch unbewusste, Motivation hier in diesen Fred. Seid der Zander wieder offen ist, angele ich am Kanal fast immer mit Grundel, welche ich übrigens mit der Ködernadel durch das Maul anbiete. Das stippen der Biester ist ja wahrlich kein Hexenwerk. Ein echtes Highlight war für mich der erste Zanderdrill an der Stellfischrute. Das ist echt eine Herausforderung und ich hatte echt Glück, dass der Fisch dann doch im Kescher war. Da muss ich echt noch ein wenig Übung bekommen ;-). Also, macht weiter so und bleibt auf jeden Fall, so wie ihr seid. 

LG André


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Juni 2020)

@niclodemus 
Hi André, dass freut uns zu hören. Wenn ein Thema mit Leben gefüllt wird, Berichte und Fotos kommen, macht das einfach Spaß. Und wir alle können dafür etwas tun, dass es so bleibt. Würde mich freuen wenn Du dann auch mal berichtest.

Noch ein Tipp zum Keschern mit der Stellfischrute. Gerade wenn Du alleine bist, können auch 6m schon echt Abenteuerlich werden. Ich fahre während des Drills immer 2-4 Elemente (je nach länge der Rute) unter Spannung ein. Erfordert ein bisschen Übung, ist dann aber beim Keschern eine wirkliche Hilfe. Probiere es mal aus.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Juni 2020)

niclodemus schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Na jedenfalls bin ich dank eurer „Schuld“ mittlerweile auch Besitzer einer 7,5 m Stellfischrute und als mein momentanes Lieblingsrevier hat sich, neben der Elbe, der MLK westlich der Trogbrücke herausgestellt.
> 
> LG André



Ah....noch einer aus meiner Gegend, sehr schön.
Mit westl. der Trogbrücke meinst du aus Magdeburger Sicht, also von Süden aus kommend? Dann biste ja schon fast in Elbeu.


----------



## ExoriLukas (9. Juni 2020)

Moin zusammen,

Schicke Fotos habt ihr da wieder hochgeladen! 

Ich habe mir die Aalsaison 2020 leider selbst versaut und bin die nächsten Wochen/Monate ans Sofa gefesselt ... Mittelfußfraktur sei dank.

Sollte ich eventuell Ende Juli wieder laufen können, werde ich auch nochmal volle Pulle loslegen.

Bis jetzt ist meine Aalsaison allerdings sehr gut verlaufen, für mich persönlich das beste Jahr seit Jahren. Von einigen Ansitzen nur zweimal als Schneider nach Hause gegangen.

@ Aalzheimer, interessanter Tip mit dem einfahren der Elemente ... Die letzte(n) Riesenschlangen habe ich meistens bei voller Rutenlänge (6,0m) bis an den Rand gedrillt und dann die Rute steil nach oben, sodass Aal und Rutenunterseite quasi auf einer Höhe sind. Dann mit einem normalen Teleskopkescher gekeschert. War jedesmal ein ganz schönes gepolter/Action. Deine Idee werde ich beim nächsten Mal definitv mal ausprobieren.

In diesem Sinne, dickes petri Heil!

Die nächsten Wochen versprechen ja wieder enorme Temperaturen ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Petris und liken Jungs!!!

Ja Torsten...Im wahrsten Sinne, war das echt eine Sahnenacht... Wurde aber auch Zeit für meine ganze Mühe und Zeitaufwand...Da kommen schon mehr als nur ein paar Nächte zusammen..Für mich die ersten Sternstunden auf Aal...Habe nichts dagegen und es darf sich gerne wiederholen, grins...
Hatte aber anfangs auch ne Durststrecke, wo vier/fünf mal hintereinander garnichts ging und auch weitere Schneidertage ab und zu aber deine Fangbilder haben mich echt immer aufs neue motiviert... ich wiederhole mich gerne und nochmal Danke dafür...


----------



## niclodemus (9. Juni 2020)

Danke für eure Likes. @Aalzheimer, ja, irgendwas muss ich mir da einfallen lassen. Der Zander hatte nur 54 cm und war an der langen Rute kaum zu bändigen. Mit der Spinne wäre dies keinerlei Problem gewesen. Ich werde deinen Tipp das nächste Mal mal ausprobieren. 
@Bimmelrudi: Ich sitze eigentlich immer an der selben Stelle. Auf der Nordseite gegenüber dem Barleber See wo die Schüttung in die Spundwand übergeht, also quasi kurz bevor sich der MLK in zwei Stränge teilt. Die Stelle gefällt mir irgendwie. 
Ich werde wahrscheinlich am Donnerstagabend wieder los ziehen und dann gibt es auch neue Info.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (9. Juni 2020)

ExoriLukas schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Schicke Fotos habt ihr da wieder hochgeladen!
> 
> ...


 

Oha,

das ist übel aber hast kein Angelbuddy mit du raus kannst?

Gute Besserung Grussen Michael


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Juni 2020)

niclodemus schrieb:


> @Bimmelrudi: Ich sitze eigentlich immer an der selben Stelle. Auf der Nordseite gegenüber dem Barleber See wo die Schüttung in die Spundwand übergeht, also quasi kurz bevor sich der MLK in zwei Stränge teilt. Die Stelle gefällt mir irgendwie.



Die Strecke kenne ich sehr gut, hole da öfter mal nen Stachelritter ab...erst vor kurzem nen 75er an der 8m Stellfischrute. Auch direkt an der Spundwand (letzte Laterne) fängt man nicht so schlecht, allerdings sind da dann Stellfischruten fehl am Platz. Vor gut 3 Jahren konnte ich direkt am Übergang Spundwand/Packung ne dicke Wasserschlange abgreifen.
Vielleicht sieht man sich da ja mal, allgemein hat man die Strecke ja quasi immer für sich alleine, da oben angelt fast keiner.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Juni 2020)

Gute Besserung @ExoriLukas . 
Das ist ja ne schöne Scheiße.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Juni 2020)

......Ich habe mir die Aalsaison 2020 leider selbst versaut und bin die nächsten Wochen/Monate ans Sofa gefesselt .........

Gute Besserung und komm schnell wieder auf die Beine!!!!


Eigentlich wollte ich gestern wieder nachlegen, war aber am Rhein Zandern bis ein Uhr in der Nacht...Vier Burschen konnte ich erwischen, sonst keine weiteren Kontakte...Alle U50 war nicht so erfreulich...
Heute ist Pause und auskurieren angesagt, die Nächte schlauchen schon ganz schön...


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Juni 2020)

... dafür werde ich heute mal wieder los schleichen  
18:00 treff ich mich mit 2 Kumpels. Platz anfahren, Köfis stippen, Schnacken, Wurst essen und ein Feierabend-Wochenend-Bier trinken.
Perfekt. 

Und wenn ich lieb bin, bekomme ich vielleicht nochmal die Freigabe um am Samstag mal wieder dem DEK einen Besuch abzustatten.


----------



## Micha1450 (10. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Wochenend-Bier



Genau, das schmeckt Mittwochs am Besten


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Juni 2020)

Michael71 schrieb:


> Genau, das schmeckt Mittwochs am Besten



Aber Natürlich, wenn der Donnerstag (NRW-Tag) Feiertag, und der Freitag Brückentag ist


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Juni 2020)

Das Wochenendbier schmeckt am Mittwoch viel, viel besser als freitags...
Fetten Fang und viel Spaß....


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Juni 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Das Wochenendbier schmeckt am Mittwoch viel, viel besser als freitags...
> Fetten Fang und viel Spaß....


Oh jaaaa


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Juni 2020)

So Fangmeldung und ein paar Bilder gibt es diesmal unter Live vom Wasser. Allen die dieses WE noch ans Wasser gehen, wünsche ich ein dickes Petri. Wie gesagt, werde ich evtl Samstag nochmal los marschieren, wenn meine Mädels mich denn lassen  

Morgen wird erstmal mit ein paar Kumpels bei mir geräuchert. Werde Mal ein paar Bilder einstellen im Räuchertrööt.


----------



## ExoriLukas (11. Juni 2020)

Moin alle zusammen,
Danke für die Genesungswümnsche!
Schiere Schlangen hast du da wieder gefangen Torsten und dann auch noch auf Köfi, mal was anderes , top!
Wie köderst du die Köfis an? Ich hatte bislang immer eine mehr oder weniger kleine Grundel, mit 3er oder 4er Aalhaken im Maul des Köderfisches versteckt.
Bislang habe ich damit noch keinen Erfolg gehabt.
Übrigens sieht deine Strecke da am MLK sehr idyllisch aus ... ich denke bei so langem Gras immer gleich an Zecken ...

Viel Spaß und guten Appetit beim Räuchern!


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Juni 2020)

Einfache Lippenköderung. Ja, das ist sehr abgelegen und durch das Recht steile Ufer und sehr unsauberen Untergrund auch nicht einfach zu beangeln. Aber es lohnt sich immer wieder. Zecken gehören allerdings zum Programm


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. Juni 2020)

Schön lieb sein Torsten, dann klappt es Samstag auch mit dem angeln, grins.....


----------



## niclodemus (12. Juni 2020)

Moin Leute, ich war ja gestern Abend bis ca. 01.00 am Kanal, und wie schon im anderen Fred berichtet, gab es trotz bestem Angelwetter nicht einen Zupper. Allerdings hatte ich ein Phänomen, welches ich am Kanal nicht kannte. An der Grundrute hatte ich zwei Mal beim Köderwechsel nur noch den Schwanz der Grundel am Haken. Ich ködere ja immer mit der Nadel so an, dass der Haken im Maus sitzt und das Vorfach durch die Grundel geführt wird. Beide Male war der Kopf total weg und, wie gesagt der Schwanz noch auf dem Vorfach. Ich dachte an Wollis, aber gibt es die im Kana? Wenn nicht, was kann das denn gewesen sein? VG André


----------



## Brutzel (12. Juni 2020)

Ich war die Nacht auch noch mal am Kanal. Es war erstaunlich ruhig hätte bestimmt gedacht das es Aaltechnisch knallt aber nö. Ein Biss um 3.00 auf Stellfisch mit Wurm  ,63 cm, somit entschneidert.
Also hier im RHK sind auf jedenfall Wollis...bemerkbar an fehlende Haken...zerlederte Köderfische und schon am Haken gehabt. Sie sind aber Gott sei dank noch nicht in Massen vertreten.
Sonntag gehts endlich nach Usedom. Mal schauen wie die Aalfänge in meiner Heimat aussehen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Juni 2020)

Hi Andre. Krabben sind dort auch ansässig und können das ganz hervorragend


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Juni 2020)

Wen es interessiert was man aus fischen so machen kann, der möge mal im Räucherthread nachschauen


----------



## DenizJP (12. Juni 2020)

Wollt eh mal fragen - welche anderen guten Zubereitungsarten gibts für Aal?

Bisher hab ich die in Scheiben geschnitten und dann in Rapsöl mit Mehl frittiert....war ...ok..


----------



## Naish82 (12. Juni 2020)

Das mit Abstand leckerste ist für mich geräucherter Aal!
Noch leicht warm bzw kurz angewärmt mit einem frischen Schwarzbrot. 
Könnte ich mich reinlegen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Juni 2020)

Da hat der @Naish82  aber Recht. Räucheraal ist das größte


----------



## niclodemus (12. Juni 2020)

Mal ne Frage Jungs. Wenn ihr an der Packung (Schüttung) auf Aal geht, in welcher Tiefe angelt ihr da so zu dieser Jahreszeit? Ich habe fast das Gefühl, dass ich bei zwei Metern ggf. schon zu tief bin. Zumindest in der Dunkelheit. Gruß André


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Juni 2020)

Hi Andre. Einfach Mal testen. Wie viele Ruten darfst du stellen? Bei uns sind es drei und ich Angel aktuell gerne zwischen 0,8-2,00m bei uns im Kanal. Staffel die meistens zu Anfang und schaue, ob eine bestimmte Tiefe/Kante besonders läuft. Dann justiere ich nach wenn es sein muß


----------



## Ruttentretzer (13. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
vorgestern meinen ersten Aal heuer gefangen. Am RMD-Kanal auf Grundel ohne Kopf - aufgefädelt.
Zeit: 10,30 Uhr, Tiefe fast 4m. Den eingeworfenen Kopf hatte er auch gefressen. 64cm und 450g.
War mein erster Versuch heuer.


----------



## DenizJP (13. Juni 2020)

Mal ne Frage in die Aal-Runde:

die letzen Tage immer wieder viele Aalbisse gehabt aber keinen gescheit verwerten können.

Grundsätzlich bei Aalen am Fluss gilt doch "weiche Bremse, und wenn die Bisse kommen, Bremse zu und Anhieb" richtig?

Oder mach ich was falsch? Doch lieber Bremse "moderat zu" und dann direkt Anhieb?


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Juni 2020)

Passend zum Kurzbericht aus "Live vom Wasswe€ nachfolgend das obligatorische Eimerbild mit der heutigen MLK Beute. Alle Aale haben auf Grundeln an der Stellfischrute gebissen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Juni 2020)

@DenizJP 
Ich kann dir leider dazu nicht viele Praxis Tipps geben. Meine Flusserfahrung begrenzen sich auf die Gezeiten Weser, da gibt's Weder Bremse noch Freilauf, sondern in der Recht harten Strömung den selbsthakeffekt, oder von der Ems, aber auch da habe ich die meisten Aale mit der Stellfisch oder Feederrute gefangen. Ich kenne die Strömungsverhältnisse bei euch nicht, würde aber glaube ich auf das Selbsthaken ohne Bremse oder ähnliches setzen.


----------



## DenizJP (14. Juni 2020)

Danke schon mal

wie schaut denn da die Montage für aus?
Ich angel am Main mit 50-110gr je nach Strömungsbereich

PS: ich seh grad dass ich ich eine suboptimale Montage hatte die ganze Zeit....
Hatte fertig Vorfächer von Owner und VMC mit Hakengröße 4-6 aaaber 70-80 cm Vorfachlänge....

werd die nun auf 30-40 cm kürzen dann sollte es besser klappen


----------



## niclodemus (14. Juni 2020)

@Aalzheimer: petri und auch an alle die gestern raus konnten. Hier wäre ich entweder weggeschwommen, erschlagen oder weggeweht worden. An Angeln war nicht mal zu denken. Leider.


----------



## phirania (15. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Passend zum Kurzbericht aus "Live vom Wasswe€ nachfolgend das obligatorische Eimerbild mit der heutigen MLK Beute. Alle Aale haben auf Grundeln an der Stellfischrute gebissen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri zu den Schleichern.


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juni 2020)

Bin am verzweifeln 
Viele Aalbisse heute Nacht aber kein Anhieb klappt...

owner Aalhaken gr 4, 37cm Vorfach, und Bremse beides getestet

einmal sehr weich als auch zu

bei der weichen Bremse hats immer wieder gebimmelt und auch kräftig Schnur abgezogen. Anhieb geht aber andauernd ins Leere

gleiches Spiel wenn die Bremse zu ist 1-2 mal Gebimmel aber Anhieb erfolglos...

meist sind es auch zupferl und weniger harte Schläge

aber müsste doch trotzdem klappen???


----------



## daci7 (16. Juni 2020)

Wie sehen denn die Würmer aus danach?
Wir haben bei uns im Altarm zu manchen Zeiten extrem viel Schnurschwimmer- eventuell sind garnicht alles Bisse?
Aalbisse in so großer zahl zu verhauen ist dann doch komisch. Kann man bei dir mit Pose angeln?


----------



## wolf710 (16. Juni 2020)




----------



## ralle (16. Juni 2020)

Ein strammer Bursche --------- der Aal !!


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juni 2020)

daci7 schrieb:


> Wie sehen denn die Würmer aus danach?
> Wir haben bei uns im Altarm zu manchen Zeiten extrem viel Schnurschwimmer- eventuell sind garnicht alles Bisse?
> Aalbisse in so großer zahl zu verhauen ist dann doch komisch. Kann man bei dir mit Pose angeln?



Angle am Main - dürfte daher schwer werden.

Die Würmer haben teilweise durchaus Abrisse bzw. Schaden.


Schnurschwimmer könnte tatsächlich auch ne Idee sein. Das Bimmeln ist meist ein Zuppeln und kaum harte Schläge..


----------



## Blueser (16. Juni 2020)

Grundeln, Krabben etc. fallen mir da noch ein ...


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juni 2020)

Krabben haben wir keine aber ich hab tatsächlich 2 Grundeln nach Mitternacht rausgezogen.

ich hatte ursprünglich (wie überall empfohlen) 30-40cm Vorfach mit 4er Haken benutzt.

Erst beim Wechsel auf ein altes Vorfach mit 70cm und 6er Haken hing dann ein Aal nach kurzem Bimmeln dran..



eventuell am Fluss besser mit längeren VF angeln? Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen zu?

Meine Erfahrungen mit Aalen über 60cm war bisher dass es richtig bimmelt und ruckt in der Feederrute bevor ich den Anhieb mache.


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juni 2020)

Und noch ne kleine Frage. Bringt solch eine Selbsthakmontage etwas an Tagen wo die Aale weniger aggressiv unterwegs sind?

Hab Mal eine Zeichnung aus Google beigehängt. Verstehe ich richtig, dass der Aal paar cm abzieht und dann der Gummistopper ihn hält und der Haken ins Maul greift?


----------



## phobos (16. Juni 2020)

Îch glaub nicht, dass das bei dir Aalbisse sind sondern Grundeln/Weisfische. Jeder Aal über 50-55 schnappt sich locker den 4er Haken mit Wurm. Hatte vorgestern wieder eine nachts draussen mir Wurm, war ein mix zwischen nicht mal bemerkt das die den Wurm abnagt haben und eben 1-2 Zupfer und wurm zum Teil weg.
Und gibt es bei euch Fledermäuse? Sorgen bei mir zum teil auch für viele Bisse


----------



## Chief Brolly (16. Juni 2020)

Ich würde den oberen Stopper weglassen, der Aal spürt dann schnell Widerstand und läßt los... 
Bei viel Steinen im Wasser und starker Strömung verwende ich ein schweres Tiroler Hölzl als Endblei und das Vorfach als Seitenzweigmontage, bei der du die Entfernung zum Grund justieren kannst (wegen Köderfraß durch Grundeln, Krebsen...usw)

Außerdem sinkt so die Hängergefahr. Bei jedem Biß gilt: Fühlung mit dem Fisch aufnehmen und wenn er abzieht, Bügel zu, Schnur straffen und Anhieb setzen!

Mit Fledermäusen habe ich auch meine Erfahrungen gemacht, fliegen sie gegen die Schnur, lösen sie kurz die Bißanzeiger aus und man ist jedesmal alarmiert....


----------



## zokker (16. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Und noch ne kleine Frage. Bringt solch eine Selbsthakmontage etwas an Tagen wo die Aale weniger aggressiv unterwegs sind?
> 
> Hab Mal eine Zeichnung aus Google beigehängt. Verstehe ich richtig, dass der Aal paar cm abzieht und dann der Gummistopper ihn hält und der Haken ins Maul greift?



Eigentlich hast du dir die Frage schon selbst beantwortet, Selbsthackmetode funzt nur wenn der Aal gleich ordentlich abzieht.
Wozu man aber dieses ganze Gerödel braucht (Anti Tangle, Gummistopper usw) erschließt sich mir nicht. Einfach das Blei mit in den Karabiner hängen und gut ist.


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juni 2020)

Ist Anti Tangle net dafür da, dass man beim Auswerfen kein Kuddelmuddel an der Montage hat und nach 30 Minuten beim Einziehen dann sieht dass da alles verheddert ist?


Oder ist das Risiko vernachlässigbar?


----------



## kingandre88 (16. Juni 2020)

Bin mitm Kollegen am Rhein..Bilanz der ersten Nacht: 4 Aale...Aber sehr extrem mit den Krabben hier. Selbst die Grundeln trauen sich nicht an die Köder wegen denen


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Mit Fledermäusen habe ich auch meine Erfahrungen gemacht, fliegen sie gegen die Schnur, lösen sie kurz die Bißanzeiger aus und man ist jedesmal alarmiert....



kann man die auch räuchern?


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juni 2020)

phobos schrieb:


> Îch glaub nicht, dass das bei dir Aalbisse sind sondern Grundeln/Weisfische.




....die Mistviecher sollen gefälligst ins Bett! Wenn ich nach Mitternacht die Rute auswerfe will ich keinen von denen dran haben!!


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Juni 2020)

So Leute. Auto ist gepackt. In ein paar Stunden geht es los an die Weser um Schlangenfisch zu ärgern.
Mal schauen wie es läuft. Habe mir nochmals 2 neue Ruten und Rollen zugelegt, so dass die meine anderen beiden auf die Ersatzbank wechseln.
Kann schnell mal was passieren da auf der Steinpackung. Und dann so ganz ohne Ausweichmaterial, nö, nö.

Köderboxen gefüllt, Bier kalt. Sonstige Verpflegung übernehmen die örtlichen Kumpels. Wenn das Wetter noch ein wenig mit spielt, wird es ein schönes Wochenende.
Eigentliche wäre an diesem Wochenende unser ABC(=Aalbusters Cup) gewesen. Den veranstalten wir schon seit 15 Jahren, und dieses Jahr musste er aufgrund Planungsunsicherheit der Corona Krise weichen. Teilnehmerfeld war im Laufe der Jahre zwischen 20-40 Leute, verteilt aus ganz Deutschland. Wir haben uns alle mal vor langer Zeit bei den Raubfischfreunden im Forum kennen gelernt, und sind alle aneinander hängen geblieben. Mit einigen gehe ich auch heute noch mehrmals im Jahr an den Kanal oder ich fahre zur Weser. Einer Einladung unseres Bayern konnte ich selber leider bisher noch nicht folgen. Auch Dänemark Urlaub zusammen wird gemacht. Da sind richtige Freundschaften draus entstanden.


----------



## niclodemus (19. Juni 2020)

Na denne, dickes Petri. Werde heute Aben mal wieder am MLK nach Schlangen und Stachelrittern Ausschau halten.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Juni 2020)

Wünsche dir und deinen Kumpels viel Spaß Torsten !!!! So etwas ist immer pure Freude und macht mega Spaß...
Drücke euch die Daumen dass die Aale auch richtig gut beißen und euch das WE noch dazu versüßen...


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juni 2020)

Petri!

Ich muss schauen - alle guten Aalspots die ich kenne waren gestern noch belegt...

eventuell vertreibt der aktuelle Regen die Leuts ^^


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. Juni 2020)

Wir haben am MDK streckenweise beidseitige Schilfgürtel. An den Lücken kann man relativ gut Angeln. 
Nachteil ist, das in den Strömungen Schilfteppiche und - halme vorbeitreiben und evtl. in die Schnüre treiben. 
Ich persönlich lege meine Montagen vor die Schilfkanten in etwa 2,50m Tiefe, weil meiner Meinung nach der Aal im Schilf nach Beute sucht. 

Also hat eine Ablage der Montage in der Fahrrinne oder am Fuß der Steinschüttung keinen guten Erfolg, sehe ich das so richtig? 
Es gibt auch Streckenabschitte, wo es eine Schüttung nur am Fuß der Böschung gibt und der Grund "glatt"  schräg zur Fahrrinne abfällt.  
Wo sollten dann die Montagen liegen?


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juni 2020)

Hab nun von nem Arbeitskollegen nen guten Tipp bekommen 

beim Metzger nen Kuh oder Schafskopf kaufen, an ne dicke Leine legen und 1-2 Tage im Fluss liegen lassen.

Anschließen einholen und die ganzen Aale rausziehen xD


----------



## Mikesch (19. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hab nun von nem Arbeitskollegen nen guten Tipp bekommen
> 
> beim Metzger nen Kuh oder Schafskopf kaufen, an ne dicke Leine legen und 1-2 Tage im Fluss liegen lassen.
> 
> Anschließen einholen und die ganzen Aale rausziehen xD


Die Blechtrommel lässt grüßen.


----------



## degl (19. Juni 2020)

@all,

Mittwoch mal wieder am "Kanale Grande" zum angeln gewesen............






Und mal einen 70er mit 680gr. verhaftet...






Werde die Tage mal ne ganze Nacht angeln.......da geht noch mehr....

gruß degl


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Juni 2020)

Der Anfang ist nicht schlecht für die erste Stunde


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Juni 2020)

Und dem Degl ein fettes Petri


----------



## rolfmoeller (19. Juni 2020)

Ein fettes Petri zu den Schlangen an alle Fänger.
Danke für Eure bebilderten Berichte.
Weiter so.


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Juni 2020)

Grill ist an..


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Juni 2020)

Ruten warten auf die Flut


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Juni 2020)

Ihr habt es alle gut!!! Ich bin bei Schwager am Haus streichen zu gange...  Im August muss er sich bei mir revanchieren... Aber ab Mittwoch habe ich wieder sooooovieeeel Zeit, grins....
Da ist wieder Angeln angesagt.... wünsche euch allen viel Spaß und gute Fänge Jungs, eure Bilder und Berichte sowie auch live vom Wasser machen mich richtig heiss..
Allen Fettes Petri und haut alle was richtig raus!!!!


----------



## Seele (20. Juni 2020)

Bin auch seit langem wieder. N kleiner auf Köfi, vielleicht gut 70, immerhin.


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Juni 2020)

Auch nach ein paar kleineren Mal wieder ein Guter


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Juni 2020)

Weser rockt


----------



## rolfmoeller (20. Juni 2020)

Petri zu den Weseraalen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Juni 2020)

Immer noch...


----------



## DenizJP (20. Juni 2020)

Ganz lässig gefangen mit der Kippe im Mund


----------



## rolfmoeller (20. Juni 2020)

Petri zu den Weser-Schleichern.


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Der Anfang ist nicht schlecht für die erste Stunde
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Torsten, was ist denn das für ein Signalrotes Teil auf der Hauptschnur, wo dein Blei dranhängt?


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Juni 2020)

Ein Sea Boom. Stabile Durchlaufwirbel. Frühstücksbuffet....


----------



## rolfmoeller (20. Juni 2020)

Prost Mahlzeit


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ist Anti Tangle net dafür da, dass man beim Auswerfen kein Kuddelmuddel an der Montage hat



Es ist dafür da damit es Angler kaufen. Den Quatsch braucht man nicht und es verursacht sehr oft sogar genau das, was es eigentlich verhindern sollte vom Namen her.
Einfach nen Einhängerwirbel und da Blei dran..fertig. Ich bin da ganz bei @zokker
Die einfachsten Methoden fangen immernoch am besten.





niclodemus schrieb:


> Moin Leute, ich war ja gestern Abend bis ca. 01.00 am Kanal, und wie schon im anderen Fred berichtet, gab es trotz bestem Angelwetter nicht einen Zupper. Allerdings hatte ich ein Phänomen, welches ich am Kanal nicht kannte. An der Grundrute hatte ich zwei Mal beim Köderwechsel nur noch den Schwanz der Grundel am Haken. Ich ködere ja immer mit der Nadel so an, dass der Haken im Maus sitzt und das Vorfach durch die Grundel geführt wird. Beide Male war der Kopf total weg und, wie gesagt der Schwanz noch auf dem Vorfach. Ich dachte an Wollis, aber gibt es die im Kana? Wenn nicht, was kann das denn gewesen sein? VG André



Wollis gab es schon immer bei uns im MLK. Allein durch die Verbindung Schiffshebewerk/Abstiegskanal kamen die schon immer von der Elbe in den MLK.
Die Wollis interessieren sich vorallem für die Weichteile in den Ködern, daher greifen sie auch fast immer an der Bauchhöhle an. Bei Grundeln auch interessanterweise am Nacken hinterm Kopf.
Und nun kennste auch den Grund, warum ich immer "kopfab & Gedärm raus" in Elbe/MLK anködere. Dann sind die Köder für Wollis überhaupt nicht mehr interessant und können auch mal ein paar Stunden ohne Kontrolle ausgelegt bleiben.


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Juni 2020)

@Bimmelrudi
Kann man natürlich auch nehmen. Absolut richtig. Nur wird dir der Wirbel hier vom ständigen gegen die Steine schlagen Ratz fatz komplett verbogen und brechen. Die Teile haben hier in der Gezeiten Weser schon ihre Berechtigung. Vor allen Dingen weil es wirklich "Cent Ware" ist.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Juni 2020)

Die Krönung des geilen Wochenendes...


----------



## DenizJP (21. Juni 2020)

Petri!

ich angel auch grad auf Aal
Mal schauen obs klappt 
Davor hat der polnische Angelnachbar die ganze Zeit laut geredet und immer wieder mit der Kopflampe rumgeschaut aufs Wasser...

jetzt aber bin ich alleine


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Die Krönung des geilen Wochenendes...



Fettes Petri Aalzheimer, der sieht ja auch nach 80+ aus.



DenizJP schrieb:


> Petri!
> 
> ich angel auch grad auf Aal
> Mal schauen obs klappt
> ...



Da kann ich dich gut verstehen, ich hasse sowas auch. Aber um 03:30 Uhr ... da wird es ja schon wieder hell ...


----------



## phirania (21. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Auch nach ein paar kleineren Mal wieder ein Guter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na hör ma,wie hälst du denn deinen Aal...?
Retri zur Schlange.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Juni 2020)

Alter Falter ,

dat sind ja für die Weser RICHTIG geile Aale 

Habt Ihr einen besten Tidestand oder wonach plant Ihr Euren Ansitz ?

Nochwas Aalzheimer , wie stehst Du das Marathonangeln durch - wird gar nicht gepennt??? 

Petri !

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (21. Juni 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Fettes Petri Aalzheimer, der sieht ja auch nach 80+ aus.
> 
> 
> 
> Da kann ich dich gut verstehen, ich hasse sowas auch. Aber um 03:30 Uhr ... da wird es ja schon wieder hell ...



lief auch nix mehr


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> lief auch nix mehr



Moin Deniz ,

habe ja schon den einen oder anderen Teil von Dir gelesen.

Probier mal auf Aal Stellen mit Strömung und rel. weit raus.

An "Industrieflüssen" kann auch ein fischiger/krebsiger Lockstoff gut was bringen !

Bester Köder muss nich immer Grundel sein, Taui und Dendro rocken auch !

Und geh´ mal wech von den stark belagerten "besten" Stellen 

Grüße vom Rhein,

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (21. Juni 2020)

Hi! Danke

ja das werd ich machen

hätte eigentlich auch selbst drauf kommen müssen...

alle bisherigen 4 Aale hab ich gefangen als ich nachts die Montage mit Schmackes rausgeballert habe..

Ps: gibt es da ne bestimmte Marke für Lockstoffe die taugt? sowas zB? https://www.camo-tackle.de/MegaStrike-Lockstoff-Krebs-Crawfish


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> @Bimmelrudi
> Kann man natürlich auch nehmen. Absolut richtig. Nur wird dir der Wirbel hier vom ständigen gegen die Steine schlagen Ratz fatz komplett verbogen und brechen. Die Teile haben hier in der Gezeiten Weser schon ihre Berechtigung. Vor allen Dingen weil es wirklich "Cent Ware" ist.



Ein Seaboom ist auch kein AntiTangle-Röhrchen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Juni 2020)

@Deniz

Am Besten mal in den Angelladen und dann im Aal oder Carp - Bereich "schnuppern" - riechts fischig-krebsig oder nach Leber , *kann* es was bringen.

Nehme am liebsten Sprays - Dips können überdosiert werden für die feine Nase der Schlängler.
"Aalkiller" ist allerdings zum auftröpfeln - haben einige am Fluss auch schon sehr mit gefangen.

Für den Anfang kommts aber eher darauf an, nen satten Taui im Wohnzimmer der Aale abzulegen

Keine zu kleinen Haken 1-2er möglichst enger Hakenbogen "Aalhaken" halt ... im Main würde ich nicht unter 35er Vorfach gehen.

Ruckt es in der Rute deutlich, ruhig auch mal etwas länger warten - ich nehme dann gerne die Rute in die Hand und gebe mit der Angel etwas nach, wenn´s zuckt.

Dies ist mein Vorschlag, wenn Du Bisse hast, aber wenige verwerten kannst.

Leichtes Zupfen sind i.d.R. am Fluss eher Weißfische wie kleine Bresen/Güstern - die fressen dann den Haken leer - passiert 

Den dicken Tauwurm ruhig weit auf den Hakenbogen ziehen - Wurmknäuel führen eher zu Fehlbissen.

Petri !

R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Juni 2020)

So, wieder zu Hause. War echt schön. Wetter top, Verpflegung super und die Fische haben auch mitgespielt. Geschlafen wird das WE eher weniger. Da reichen so 2+4 Stunden. Versuche immer dann zu pennen wenn das Wasser ganz unten ist, gestern war aber das tagsüber die beste Phase. Letzten Endes kamen während jeder Phase Fische raus. Ich habe das Mal auseinander sortiert eben. Habe 10 gute Räucheraale zwischen 60-70cm mitgenommen. 5 Brataale, die waren so zwischen 45-50. Ach ja, und der der mir heute morgen meine Rute klauen wollte. Hat alles umgerissem und die Rute über die Steine. Da wurde aber einer fix


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Juni 2020)

90 cm und wahnsinnig dick. Das haben die Wesersaale aber alle so an sich.
Den wenigen Schlaf sieht man mir auch an. Bin ganz schön platt jetzt.


----------



## rolfmoeller (21. Juni 2020)

Petri zum 90er.
Danke das du uns an deinem Angelausflug mitgenommen hast.
Weiter so.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Juni 2020)

Krass ... 

Du nimmst doch auch die roten Gamakatsu - oder?

Welche Größe - 1er oder 2er - am 70er Vorfach?

Wie sah es denn aus mit den Untermaßigen - Viele dabei gewesen?

Petri nochmal - super Fang und das das schlaucht, is klar 

R.S.

P.S: Zieht Ihr die Tauis eigentlich mit der Nadel auf ?


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Juni 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> @Deniz
> 
> Am Besten mal in den Angelladen und dann im Aal oder Carp - Bereich "schnuppern" - riechts fischig-krebsig oder nach Leber , *kann* es was bringen.
> 
> ...



Das kann ich leider nur bestätigen! Den Wurm am besten in der Mitte auf den Haken stecken! Meinen Erfahrungen von heute Morgen nach führte ein Wurmknäuel tatsächlich zu Fehlbissen, obwohl ich mit einem kurzschenkligen 4er Haken gefischt habe... 

Wieder war kein Schiffsverkehr unterwegs, vielleicht ist das der Hauptgrund für mangelnde Aalaktivitäten... 
Allerdings ist für mich eine teilverregnete Schneidernacht nicht wirklich enttäuschend, sondern eine mit neuen Erkenntnissen und Beobachtungen! 
Nicht immer sind weite Würfe und schwere Bleigewichte notwendig, manchmal ist das Aalangeln an bestimmten Bauwerken bzw. Uw-Strukturen nur wenige Meter von den Ruten entfernt, überaus erfolgreich! 

Nur muß man an diesen Stellen unheimlich aufpassen, das man wegen einer Schräge und nicht vorhandener Sicherungsmaßnahmen (Geländer) nicht ins Wasser fällt! 
Hat jemand von euch an solchen Strukturen schon gefangen?


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Juni 2020)

rolfmoeller schrieb:


> Petri zum 90er.
> Danke das du uns an deinem Angelausflug mitgenommen hast.
> Weiter so.



Rolf, da hast Du aber recht !

Auch durch Corona /Zeitmangel /Arbeit heben solche Berichte einfach die Stimmung  !

Psychologische Unterstützung für die, die nicht ans Wasser kommen 

Und immer wieder interessant, was so an Tips mitgegeben werden für die unterschiedlichen Gewässerarten ...

Klasse.


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2020)

Fettes Petri zum 90er Aalzheimer.


----------



## niclodemus (21. Juni 2020)

Von mir auch. Da kann man schon neidisch werden. Aber wir waren ja alle mit dabei. Danke. VG André


----------



## BerndH (21. Juni 2020)

Super Schlange. 
Konnte mich dieses Wochenende nicht motivieren in der Nacht loszuziehen.

War letztes Wochenende bis Dienstag auf Fehmarn zum Angeln und 40. Geburtstag feiern. Am Dienstag direkt vom Kutter 700 Kilometer nach Hause, ab in die Dusche und weiter zur Arbeit. 
Das steckte mir einfach in den Knochen. 

Aber nächstes Wochenende wird angegriffen. Das Geburtstagskind kommt vorbei und wir wollen mal 2 Nächte zum Angeln. 

Mal schauen was wird


----------



## DenizJP (21. Juni 2020)

@Rheinspezie danke für die wertvollen Tipps!

kleine Frage: haltet ihr alle die Vorfächer bei 30-40cm max? Hatte das mehrfach schon gelesen inzwischen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Juni 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Krass ...
> 
> Du nimmst doch auch die roten Gamakatsu - oder?
> 
> ...


@Rheinspezie 
Ich nehme keine Gamakatsu. Sind rote dünne Wurmhaken von Balzer. Größe 2. Das sind die selben, die ich auch im Kanal Fische, halt nur größer. Vorfachlänge 70cm. Schön Scharf und die Form die ich gerne mag. 

Die Kleinen sind natürlich immer dabei. So ungefähr die gleiche Menge habe ich nochmal zurück gesetzt. Wenn du mit Tauwurm geangelt hättest, wäre das Wochenende sehr erholsam gewesen, weil da fast nichts drauf geht. Schon fast das ganze Jahr. Weiß auch nicht warum. Freitag Abend habe ich Bombastisch gut auf Kompostwürmer gefangen. Meine Mitangler kamen schon zum schnorren. Am Samstag ging dann Standesgemäß fast nur noch DB.

@all
Und danke für die vielen Likes. Freut mich wenn es ankommt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @Rheinspezie danke für die wertvollen Tipps!
> 
> kleine Frage: haltet ihr alle die Vorfächer bei 30-40cm max? Hatte das mehrfach schon gelesen inzwischen.



Nöö , warum so kurz ?

Ich mein, geht theor. auch - aber 60er Länge oder mehr würde ich schon nehmen.

Petri !


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Juni 2020)

Top Tips Aalzheimer, Danke dafür !

Ich finde die Dendros ja rel. klein im Vgl. zum Taui - wieviele nimmst Du denn für die Beköderung pro Haken?

Schonmal BM probiert ? Hatte mal aufgeschnappt, die sollen an der T.W. auch Ihre Fängigkeit bewiesen haben...allerdings wohl wenn es bes. heiß ist!?

Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## Brutzel (22. Juni 2020)

Wir waren am Strand und einer durfte in den Eimer.
73cm und vollgefuttert mit Garnelen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (22. Juni 2020)

Hey es gibt ja doch noch Aale in der Ostsee, wo wart Ihr denn erfolgreich und ein dickes Petri


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Juni 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Top Tips Aalzheimer, Danke dafür !
> 
> Ich finde die Dendros ja rel. klein im Vgl. zum Taui - wieviele nimmst Du denn für die Beköderung pro Haken?
> 
> ...



Je nach Größe 1-3. Die sind ja in so einer Großverpackung schon relativ variabel in den Ausführungen. Aber es muss wirklich nicht soviel an den Haken. Vor allen Dingen war es so, dass die Haken nach 15 Minuten ohne erkennbaren Biss entweder komplett blank waren, oder es hing ne kleine Strippe dran. Also da viel zu beködern, ist quasi "Perlen vor die Säue"! Den ganz Dicken habe ich auf 2 aufgezogene Mini Mistwürmer gefangen!

Bienenmade geht teilweise auch. Aber die sind mir für die Angelei und den Köderverschleiß einfach zu teuer. Da steht geldlicher Aufwand und Ertrag in keinem Verhältnis.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Juni 2020)

Fettes Petri Torsten!!!!
Hast ja wieder schön abgeräumt und der dicke noch oben drauf, ist echt geil...
War bestimmt geiles Weekend mit Kumpels und Bier....


----------



## Brutzel (22. Juni 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Hey es gibt ja doch noch Aale in der Ostsee, wo wart Ihr denn erfolgreich und ein dickes Petri


Wir waren am Strand von Stubbenfelde(Usedom). Köder war Kombi aus Tauwurm und Eismeergarnele.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (22. Juni 2020)

Ja cool, Petri noch mal


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. Juni 2020)

Ein fettes Petri zu euren Aalen! 
Brutzel: Schneidest du Aale nicht weiter auf? Der Schnitt muß immer einige cm übers Waidloch hinaus gehen, da sitzt noch die Schwanzniere 
nebst "Blutfaden"!


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Juni 2020)

. Machen alle Schlangenbeschwörer eine schöpferische Pause oder wartet man aufs Wochenende?
Ist so verdächtig ruhig hier


----------



## DenizJP (24. Juni 2020)

Ich wollte ja gestern auf Aal, wurde dann aber von meinem Aalplatz "vertrieben"...


----------



## zokker (24. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> . Machen alle Schlangenbeschwörer eine schöpferische Pause oder wartet man aufs Wochenende?
> Ist so verdächtig ruhig hier



Ich habe zwar frei, aber ich bin etwas überangelt, WE werde ich noch mal angreifen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Juni 2020)

Hey @DenizJP 
Ist natürlich immer sehr schwierig ohne eigene Gewässerkenntnis Tips zu geben, aber der Main dürfte doch mehr als 1 Aalstelle hergeben oder?
Vielleicht mal nach etwas Ausschau halten, wo man ein bisschen laufen muss?!


----------



## DenizJP (24. Juni 2020)

Jo - werd die Tage mal bissel Strecke mit der Spinnrute machen am Main und nach geeigneten Stellen fürs Ansitzen schauen


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> . Machen alle Schlangenbeschwörer eine schöpferische Pause oder wartet man aufs Wochenende?
> Ist so verdächtig ruhig hier



Moin,

ich habe vor einiger Zeit nach 2 Schneidern in Folge ( großer See, geringer Bestand ) ,

eine Pause eingelegt .

Da war es aber noch bedeutend kühler und unbeständiger.

Jetzt bei der Hitze wird es richtig interessant - werde mal am W.E. versuchen !

Petri,

R.S.

@ zokker : Unterangelt trifft es bei mir  - ich könnte die Mengen von Euch gar nicht sinnvoll verwerten , werde zum Eigenbedarf meinen Jahresvorrat schon noch irgendwie zusammenkriegen !


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Juni 2020)

Mich reizt aktuell eher ne andre Fischart...kann auch noch besser rumschleimen wie Aale.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mich reizt aktuell eher ne andre Fischart...kann auch noch besser rumschleimen wie Aale.


Du meinst doch wohl nicht den Fisch der zur typisch östlichen Spezialität getrocknet wird und mit Bras.. anfängt


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Juni 2020)

Ne ganz sicher nicht, das sind schlimmstenfalls nur Köder für meinen Zielfisch.

Muß mich halt anders aufstellen, Aale gibts hier anscheinend kaum noch. Jedenfalls sind die Gewässer die ich sonst immer befische dieses Jahr komplett tot.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ne ganz sicher nicht, das sind schlimmstenfalls nur Köder für meinen Zielfisch.


jetzt hat es Klick gemacht


----------



## BerndH (24. Juni 2020)

Ich bin jetzt wohl erstmal für unbestimmte Zeit aus dem Rennen. 
Nähere Infos unter live vom Wasser


----------



## Brutzel (24. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ein fettes Petri zu euren Aalen!
> Brutzel: Schneidest du Aale nicht weiter auf? Der Schnitt muß immer einige cm übers Waidloch hinaus gehen, da sitzt noch die Schwanzniere
> nebst "Blutfaden"!


Der Schnitt geht auch weiter als auf den Foto zu sehen ist....schneide ja kein "Keil" raus .Ergo keine Sorge ist alles raus wat mut. So heute mal Koserow Strand schauen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. Juni 2020)

Werde am We auch nochmal los. Obwohl ich die letzten 3x abgeschneidert habe auf Aal, wird es wohl wieder der Main-Donau-Kanal! 
Ein Kumpel von einem Bekannten hat dort einen Aal gefangen, der voll mit Krebsen war! Dann wunderts mich eigentlich nicht, das auf Köfi und Wurm nichts geht, wenn aufm Grund Horden von Krebsen rumwuseln... 

Ich denke, man muß sich noch weiter vom Autoabstellplatz zu besseren oder guten Aalstellen hinbewegen, auch wenn das bedeutet, das ich hin- und zurück 1h unterwegs bin..... Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## ralle (24. Juni 2020)

Ich habe bald Urlaub - und dann kann ich hoffentlich auch ein Fangbild einstellen. Bis jetzt war das eher mau.


----------



## Brutzel (25. Juni 2020)

Das war leider nix. Zuviel Welle und Kraut für meine Feederruten dafür wunderschönen Sonnenuntergang und viel frische Seeluft


----------



## niclodemus (25. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich denke, man muß sich noch weiter vom Autoabstellplatz zu besseren oder guten Aalstellen hinbewegen, auch wenn das bedeutet, das ich hin- und zurück 1h unterwegs bin..... Ist das bei euch auch so?


Ich schnalle mein Fahrrad aufs Auto und fahre die letzten km damit. Mittlerweile geht das ganz fix und die Ruhe beim Angeln ist mir den Aufwand wert. LG André


----------



## niclodemus (25. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ne ganz sicher nicht, das sind schlimmstenfalls nur Köder für meinen Zielfisch.


Das klingt spannend. Habe mir im April - in einem Anfall von Übermut - auch ne komplette Ausrüstung dafür zusammengestellt. War auch vier Mal zum ansitzen an der Elbe. Dann hat mir irgendwie die Geduld gefehlt und die Zettis im MLK haben irgendwie mehr gelockt. Wo angelst du auf die Schleimer?


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Juni 2020)

So sehe ich das auch. Ich hasse nichts mehr, als ständig belagert zu werden und den nächsten fremden Angler der kurz nach mir ans Wasser poltert,
auch wenn es auf manchen Strecken einfach nicht möglich ist, diesen Dingen aus dem Weg zu gehen.
So verkrieche ich mich auch meistens. Aber überall geht es halt nicht. Der DEK bei uns in NRW ist halt als Fahrrad- und Inlinerweg ausgebaut. Das kommt einem dann manchmal schon vor wie auf einer Autobahn.


----------



## DenizJP (25. Juni 2020)

Ist hier am Main in Hessen leider net besser....


----------



## niclodemus (25. Juni 2020)

Moin Leute, ich lese hier ja nun schon eine ganze Weile mit und freue mich auch immer über eure Aal-Fänge in den Kanälen. Viele von euch sind dort sehr erfolgreich und das ist auch schön so. Ganz abgesehen von denen, die das Traumgewässer im Norden vor der Haustür haben und auch wissen, wie sie damit umgehen. Ich versuch nun schon seit Mitte Mai relativ häufig auf diese Schleimschlangen zu fischen. In der Elbe klappt dies auch, allerdings esse ich den Fisch aus der Elbe nicht mit dem selben Appetit wie den aus anderen Gewässern. Mittlerweile war ich, laut meinem Fangbuch und meiner Erinnerung seit Ende Mai nun sieben mal am MLK in der Nähe von Magdeburg. Gezielt gefischt wird von ca. 20.00 Uhr bis meist gegen 01.00 Uhr. Köder sind Tauwurm und Grundel. Zielfisch ist Zander und Aal. Mit den Zetties klappt es ja ganz gut, immerhin vier maßige Fische fanden den Weg in die Pfanne oder Truhe. Auch einen schönen 36er Barsch konnte ich verhaften. Nur eben nicht einen kleinen Aalschwanz. Das macht mich stutzig. Ist der Bestand an Aal hier im östlichen MLK vielleicht ein anderer als in den westlichen Kanälen? In meiner Region geht der MLK ja nahtlos in den EHK über und der ist eigentlich durchaus als Aalgewässer bekannt. Also, wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Fangt ihr in Ostniedersachsen? Was fangen die anderen Ostler hier in LSA. Bimmelrudi ließ ja auch schon andeuten, dass dieses Jahr nicht gerade ein Aaljahr ist. Freu mich auf eure Antworten und Kommentare. LG André


----------



## Chief Brolly (25. Juni 2020)

niclodemus schrieb:


> Ich schnalle mein Fahrrad aufs Auto und fahre die letzten km damit. Mittlerweile geht das ganz fix und die Ruhe beim Angeln ist mir den Aufwand wert. LG André



Genau das habe ich auch vor bei meinem Golf V! Habe ne Anhängerkupplung, bin am überlegen, was besser/günstiger ist, Dachgepäckträger oder einer für die Kupplung.... Habt ihr da eine Empfehlung für mich? 
Fahre ein Mountain-Bike.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. Juni 2020)

niclodemus schrieb:


> Nur eben nicht einen kleinen Aalschwanz. Das macht mich stutzig. Ist der Bestand an Aal hier im östlichen MLK vielleicht ein anderer als in den westlichen Kanälen? In meiner Region geht der MLK ja nahtlos in den EHK über und der ist eigentlich durchaus als Aalgewässer bekannt.



Du kannst davon ausgehen das der Aalbestand bei uns im MLK sich nicht an Fängen irgendwie messen lassen kann.
Erstens gibt es regional nur ganz wenige die den MLK überhaupt regelmäßig befischen.
Zweitens fallen rein statistisch dabei Aalfänge quasi unter Null, weil ü90% derer einfach nur mit Kunstköder unterwegs sind.

Ich kann dir nicht mal sagen ob der Bestand schlecht ist, aber gut ist er ganz sicher eben auch nicht. Sonst müßte auch sporadisch öfter mal was kleben bleiben was aber eben nicht ist.
Ich befische den MLK nun schon sehr lange, ich kenne auch noch die Zeit als da oben bei Glindenberg Schluss war, also noch keine Verbindung mittels Trogbrücke zum EHK.
Wenn eins gewiss ist, dann das ich aus jedem umliegenden Tümpel garantiert mehr Aale in einem Jahr fange wie im MLK in 30 Jahren und mehr.
In den letzten 6 Jahren kamen insgesamt 7 Aale bei mir aus dem MLK, davon ging auch nur einer mit, der Rest war zu klein.

Du bist ja auch öfter mal da oben....im Prinzip hast du da oben sehr viele Kilometer als Angler für dich völlig alleine. Selbst wenn du wesentlich weiter vorne sitzt (so wie ich es gerne mache), bist du da oben eigentlich immer alleine. Mit ganz viel Glück kommt mal nen Spinnangler vorbei, oder einer der eingesessenen Karpfenangler...das wars dann aber auch.
Ansonsten sieht man da auf zich Kilometer keinen einzigen Angler, übrigens auch nicht weiter oben von Jersleben -> Haldensleben.
Die meisten Angler scheuen einfach dieses Gewässer, weil es immer gleich ausschaut, es keine sichtbaren Spots gibt, man lange Wege in Kauf nehmen muß und man auch öfter Montageverluste zu vermelden hat.

Für Zander ist der MLK bei uns schon nicht so schlecht, wenn auch sehr launisch. Für Aal kannst ihn aber vergessen, die Chancen sind einfach viel zu gering.


PS: Unterschätze die Wasserqualität in unserer Elbe nicht, die ist bei weitem besser wie so manch andres Gewässer. Wir haben seit der Wende quasi keine Schifffahrt und Industrie mehr, die den Fluß noch versauen können. Die Elbe ist bei uns stellenweise richtig klar geworden.


----------



## niclodemus (25. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Dachgepäckträger oder einer für die Kupplung.... Habt ihr da eine Empfehlung für mich?


Also von mir ganz klar Kupplung. Ist einfacher und geht schneller und ist m.E. auch sicherer.


----------



## niclodemus (25. Juni 2020)

Danke Bimmelrudi! Ja, Elbe ist sicher viel, viel sauberer als früher.  Ich kenne sie noch sehr gut vor 1989 da ich in meiner Kindheit in Salbke quasi an der Elbe aufgewachsen bin. Den Gestank habe ich heute noch in der Nase. Allerdings rührt genau daher meine Vorsicht. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass der ganze Mist der damals in die Elbe geflossen ist heute schon komplett aus dem Sediment verschwunden ist. Außerdem gibt es aktuell eine Warnung des Umweltministeriums in Niedersachsen (ich weiß, wir sind LSA), welche eindringlich vor dem Verzehr von Fisch aus der Elbe warnt. Wie das mit der aktuellen Fischerei in der Elbe kongruiert ist mir nicht ganz klar. Aber! Das sind my two cents. Jeder muss dies für sich selbst entscheiden. 
Ja, Kanal. Wäre die Frage zu stellen, warum dies in anderen Regionen anders ist. Liegt es also am Besatz, welcher in anderen Regionen intensiver durchgeführt wird. Kann ja eigentlich nur sein. Allerdings gibt es ja im MLK quasi keine Grenzen, gut es gibt Schleusen, die sind aber für Fische durchaus überwindbar. 
Ich werde mich wohl zum Thema Aal nach einem neuen Gewässer umschauen müssen. Nicht desto trotz bleibt der MLK für mich ein sehr schönes gewässer. Die Eintönigkeit stört mich nicht im Geringsten, im Gegenteil ich war echt überrascht, welches Biotop sich da quasi oberhalb von Magdeburg (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) befindet. Dann fange ich dort eben meine Zander, das scheint ja zu klappen.  Nebenbei lasse ich dann sowieso die Wurmmontage drin, wer weiß. 
Ich finde diesen Fred übrigens auch deshalb gut, weil hier scheinbar wenig negative Schwingungen herrschen und Fragen vorbehaltlos beantwortet werden. 

LG André


----------



## Chief Brolly (25. Juni 2020)

niclodemus schrieb:


> Also von mir ganz klar Kupplung. Ist einfacher und geht schneller und ist m.E. auch sicherer.


 Ja, das ist auch meine Überlegung/Entscheidung! Das Bike ist eben besser, schneller und auch einfacher auf- und abgeladen. 

Jetzt denke ich darüber nach, ein original VW-Teil zu nehmen oder einen anderen Hersteller....


----------



## niclodemus (25. Juni 2020)

Also ich habe einen Träger von Bullwing und bin damit höchst zufrieden. Fest, stabil und abklappbar. Ein fach mal beim großen Fluss gucken. und...nein, ich bekomme keine Provision ;-) Allerdings weiß ich gerade nicht ob das Nennen von Herstellern überhaupt erlaubt ist


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. Juni 2020)

niclodemus schrieb:


> Ja, Kanal. Wäre die Frage zu stellen, warum dies in anderen Regionen anders ist. Liegt es also am Besatz, welcher in anderen Regionen intensiver durchgeführt wird. Kann ja eigentlich nur sein. Allerdings gibt es ja im MLK quasi keine Grenzen, gut es gibt Schleusen, die sind aber für Fische durchaus überwindbar.
> Ich werde mich wohl zum Thema Aal nach einem neuen Gewässer umschauen müssen. Nicht desto trotz bleibt der MLK für mich ein sehr schönes gewässer. Die Eintönigkeit stört mich nicht im Geringsten, im Gegenteil ich war echt überrascht, welches Biotop sich da quasi oberhalb von Magdeburg (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) befindet. Dann fange ich dort eben meine Zander, das scheint ja zu klappen.  Nebenbei lasse ich dann sowieso die Wurmmontage drin, wer weiß.
> Ich finde diesen Fred übrigens auch deshalb gut, weil hier scheinbar wenig negative Schwingungen herrschen und Fragen vorbehaltlos beantwortet werden.
> 
> LG André



Besatz ist möglicherweise ein Thema, die Bewirtschaftung eine weitere und vermutlich viel entscheidenere.
Wir haben diesen Gewässerpool, womit dir als Angler eine sehr große Bandbreite an Gewässern für eigentlich sehr kleines Geld zur Verfügung steht.
In den alten BL läufts eher so ab das die Auswahl limitiert ist, entweder Vereinseigentum oder eben Pachtstrecke.
Klingt erstmal für uns hier negativer mit weniger Auswahl, aber man muß auch mal richtig drunter schauen.
Gerade hier in unserer Region, Magdeburg und Umfeld, ist die Auswahl dank der Elbe und all ihrer Nebengewässer zwar sehr hoch, die Fischbestände aber unterirrdisch schlecht, die Elbe selber mal ausgenommen dabei. 
Ich könnte problemlos über 50 Pachtgewässer im Umfeld runterrattern, wo es seit 30 Jahren garantiert keinen Besatz gegeben hat. Da angelt auch seit minimum 20 Jahren keiner mehr, die meisten wissen nichtmal wie sie dahinkommen so zugewachsen sind die Gewässer.

Kurz und knapp, das was in den alten BL eher weniger ist wird mehr gehütet, gepflegt und bewirtschaftet. Das was hier bei uns diesbezüglich stattfindet ist nichtmal das Papier wert worauf es geschrieben wurde.
Und das wird auch definitv nicht besser solange wir diesen irrwitzigen Gewässerpool haben, wovon locker 50-80% streichbar sind, da Gewässerpflege, Hege und Besatz seit locker 30 Jahren nur auf dem Papier stattfinden. Es gibt quasi keinen Besatz und das über Jahrzehnte. Und wenn isses fast immer K2/3, den Mist will doch keiner mehr.
Die meisten Gewässer sind schlichtweg tot hier, 10 Angeltage und davon 9x Schneider ist völlig normal hier.

Ich kann mich noch gut an Tage meiner Jugend erinnern, da waren wir am 3.Advent und auch nach Weihnachten immer bei meiner Großmutter in der Altmark.
Mit meinem Onkel bin ich dann immer zum MLK runter gefahren zum Quappenangeln, und wir haben immer welche und auch gute gefangen. Damals noch mit grünen Heringen, die wir peinlichst vor der vorbeifahrenden WaPo verstecken mussten, Würmer gabs nicht zu kaufen udn bei Frost auch nix zu buddeln.
Da könnte man sich heute monatelang hinsetzen und würde nicht eine mehr fangen in der Gegend wo wir sie früher regelmäßig hatten.
Beim Aal sieht das quasi genauso aus, mein Opa und auch Onkel hat früher nur im Kanal und Ohre geangelt und ich wüßte nicht das die mal Schneidertage dabei hatten. Wenn Opa vom Angeln kam hat er immer was mitgebracht. Davon kannste heute nur noch träumen.


----------



## niclodemus (25. Juni 2020)

Also für den Rest, ich hoffe, dass wir hier nicht allzu OT werden!? Bimmelrudi, ich gebe dir in Allem was du schreibst vollkommen recht. Die Frage ist nur, wie ändern wir die Situation? Und genau diese Frage können wir hier wahrscheinlich nicht klären. Dies bedarf aktive Einflussnahme auf der Landesebene und vor allem die Mitnahme und Sensibilisierung gewillter Mitglieder in den Vereinen. Und genau an dieser Stelle wird der Optimist zum Pessimisten. Die Meisten von uns schauen nicht was in zwei Jahren mit den Gewässern ist oder werden könnte, sie wollen angeln und sie wollen sich dann ärgern, wenn sie nicht fangen. Schau dir mal den Altersdurchschnitt der Mitglieder an und frage dich dann, wer soll hier dynamisch nach vorn gehen und Dinge anpacken, welche schon ewig so sind wie sie sind? Wir können dies gern in einem extra Fred besprechen, ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei (mit 56 Jahren ;-))
Nochmal, für den Rest, sorry für OT


----------



## Chief Brolly (25. Juni 2020)

niclodemus schrieb:


> Also ich habe einen Träger von Bullwing und bin damit höchst zufrieden. Fest, stabil und abklappbar. Ein fach mal beim großen Fluss gucken. und...nein, ich bekomme keine Provision ;-) Allerdings weiß ich gerade nicht ob das Nennen von Herstellern überhaupt erlaubt ist


 
Kannst mir ja ne PN schicken mit ein paar Bildern vom Träger und was er wo kostet... Würde mich freuen!


----------



## niclodemus (25. Juni 2020)

Mach ich gern, aber auf Grund von Dunkelheit komme ich erst Morgen Nachmittag dazu. LG aus MD André


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Juni 2020)

@Bimmelrudi  und @niclodemus 
Ich finde das nicht weiter schlimm und auch nicht zu OT. Gehört doch auch irgendwie dazu. Der Trööt heißt ja nicht Aalfänge sonder Aale 2020.
Also auch Schneidertage und die Diskussion warum das so ist. Sich als Außenstehender dazu zu äußern ist natürlich schwer. Gerade wo bei mir im MLK die Entwicklung komplett Gegegenläufig ist. Schneidertag ist fast unvorstellbar. Die Quappe wird auch seit 3 Jahren wieder angesiedelt. Vor ein paar Wochen konnte ich ja sogar schon beim Aalangeln eine schöne verhaften. Aal, Zander sind ebenfalls sehr gut vertreten. Das gilt auch für den DEK. Aber auch hier trifft man beim Angeln immer wieder auf Kollegen, die einem mitteilen, dass es keine Aale und Zander mehr im Kanal gibt, hatte mich dazu schon mal im letzten Aale Trööt meine ich geäußert. Die Wahrheit liegt meistens irgendwo in der Mitte


----------



## Chief Brolly (27. Juni 2020)

Wie verhalten sich die Aale bei euch im Drill, würde mich mal interessieren... Meiner von gestern z. B. hat den "Quirl" gemacht, also ganz schnell um die eigene Achse rotiert. 
Hatte ich so daß erste mal beobachtet... 

Manche verwickeln die Montage, oft bewegen sie sich hin und her, um das  Vorfach durchzuraspeln.... und einige lassen sich ohne Mäzchen zu machen, einholen. 

Die großen machen meist mehr Rabatz an der Schnur, als die kleinen, finde ich, ist das bei euch auch so? Besonders die Spitzköpfe sind sehr agil und man muß regelrecht mit ihnen "kämpfen", bis sie endlich im  Eimer sind und der Deckel drauf ist....


----------



## DenizJP (27. Juni 2020)

Bei mir bisher unspektakulär

lediglich gestern der 62er hat sich zweimal in den Steinen festgesetzt

dass sie sich um sich selbst drehen hatte ich eigene Male aber dank Wirbel vorm Vorfach kein Problem gewesen

eher hab ich dann an Land aber Vorfachverluste wenn es verdreht und zugeschleimt ist...


----------



## inextremo6 (28. Juni 2020)

Wollte mal wieder ein paar Bilder reinsetzen, damit das hier nicht einschläft. Habe das Wochenende mal durchgezogen. Bericht unter Statusmeldungen ,live v. Wasser. Von 2.5 Nächten war die Freitag zu Samstag am besten. DO zu Fr.nur ein ca.70er Zander, Fr/Sa gabs 8 Aale gr.2 ü 70, 2 ü 60,2 ü 50 und 2 u 50.die 4 ü 60 durften mit. Samstag bis heute um 1 brachte nochmal einen 61er Aal. Hatte danach keine Lust mehr, der See war voll mit Yachten u alles was man sonst noch als Schwimmkörper nutzen kann. So schlimm war es noch nie hier......Ausser den Zander alle auf Tauwurm in 1m Wassertiefe gefangen. Im tieferen Wasser ging nichts.
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 Allen weiterhin krumme Ruten


----------



## sprogoe (28. Juni 2020)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Allen weiterhin krumme Ruten


Ev. den älteren Usern hier auch:
ab und zu `ne "stramme Rute".


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Juni 2020)

Petri zu den schönen Aalen...

Ich war nach längerer Pause gestern auch wieder unterwegs, bissfrequenz war garnicht so schlecht aber leider nur drei kleine erwischt... Ich zwei und Kumpel einen...Haben total vorsichtig 
gebissen und immer wieder losgelassen...Naja vielleicht haben den die Würmer nicht wirklich geschmeckt oder wie auch immer, man kann sich das ja nicht immer aussuchen... Sehe es aber positiv und es hätten auch drei gute sein können, wobei mich die Würmer beim aufziehen selbst nicht wirklich überzeugt haben...
Allen viel Spaß die ans Wasser schaffen und natürlich schöne Fänge!!!


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. Juni 2020)

Ich habe eine schöpferische Pause eingelegt und werde wohl auch erst am kommenden WE Mal angreifen. Denke Schwerpunkt wird dann aber auf Zander liegen, wobei, beim Angeln mit Köfi ist ja alles möglich


----------



## DenizJP (29. Juni 2020)

moin in die Runde

Sehe Öfters Videos auf YT wo Aale tagsüber gefangen werden. Würde ich auch mal gern probieren. 1-2x die Woche bis 2-3 Uhr morgens alleine am Main hocken schlaucht auf Dauer xD


gibt es da Punkte die man beachten sollte? Oder sind ist das eher vom Gewässer abhängig?

Ich hätte jetzt spontan gedacht:

1. Raus mit der Grundmontage Richtung Strömungskante / Flussmitte wo die Nachtaktiven ja eher stehen
2. KöFi als einziger Köder - am Main brauch ich mit Tauwurm ja tagsüber erst gar nicht anfangen...


VG und Danke


----------



## Herbienator (30. Juni 2020)

Hallo, 
ich habe mir extra einen Account erstellt, um mich mal an die Aalexperten zu wenden. Ich lese schon das ganze Jahr hier mit und habe mich daher für das Aalangeln begeistern lassen. 
Nun ist es so, dass ich bei mir am Grundstück angrenzend einen Bach habe in dem ich auch angeln darf. Ich habe dort schon diverse Male versucht Aale zu angeln aber noch keinen einzigen erwischt. Ich weiß aber auch, dass da welche drin sind weil der Angelverein, indem ich Mitglied bin, dort immer wieder Aale besetzt. 
Das komische ist nur, wenn ich in den Teichen angel, die eine Anbindung zum Bach haben, fange ich Aale, aber wenn ich direkt im Bach Angel beißen auf Tauwurm und Dendrobena immer nur die Barsche und großen Rotaugen. Auf Köderfisch lief bisher leider noch gar nichts.


----------



## DenizJP (30. Juni 2020)

@Aalzheimer  hast du eigentlich Erfahrung mit frischer Rinderleber auf Aal?

gehen da größere Aale auch dran? Oder eher Lowbudget Sauerei mit dem Zeugs?


----------



## tob_wilson (30. Juni 2020)

Mir biss gestern beim Feedern auf Köfi's ein 50er Aal auf 2 Maden am 10er Haken(gegen 18 Uhr) ...ich rechne ja mit viel beim Angeln, aber mit dem habe ich absolut nicht gerechnet..  
Die Aale laufen bei uns in der Donau gerade sehr gut, so werde ich es heute wieder versuchen, ob Grundel ohne Kopf oder Tauwurm sie nehmen alles.


----------



## DenizJP (30. Juni 2020)

Petri!

bei mir gobg noch nix mit Köfi


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @Aalzheimer  hast du eigentlich Erfahrung mit frischer Rinderleber auf Aal?
> 
> gehen da größere Aale auch dran? Oder eher Lowbudget Sauerei mit dem Zeugs?


Ist schon ne schöne sauerei mit Leber und hält nicht so wirklich am Haken und zudem umständlich finde ich...Hatte vor zwei Jahren mit Hähnchenleber geangelt aber nicht als Köder sondern als Duft/Lockstoff im geschlossenen Futterkorb auf Grund ... Hat funktioniert, funktioniert aber auch ohne...Was besser ist kann ich nicht sagen, habe zu wenig mit praktiziert...
Wenn ich aber so deine Bilder betrachte, bemerke ich das du an hochfrequentierten Stellen zu Gange bist weil der Boden völlig abgetreten ist...Mach dich doch nicht so verrückt wegen YouTube, etc. etc..... Du hast doch schon paar Aale gefangen, ich würde mir als erstes ne unberührte Angestellte suchen und dort probieren und da dran glauben einen besseren oder mehr Aale zu fangen... Wenn die laufen beißen die auch 500m oder noch weiter auch... Einfach entspannt machen und nicht alles auf einmal ausprobieren wollen und sich verrückt machen...Verschiedene Würmer würde ich dir aber schon sehr empfehlen, das kann schon manchmal den Unterschied ausmachen wenn es mit Wurm auf Aal geht... Wenn noch Köderfisch dann haste schon gute Topköder...
Am Tag auf Aal dann nur an dafür geeigneten Gewässern, sonst ist die Dämmerung und Nacht mein Favorit auf Aal ...


----------



## ExoriLukas (30. Juni 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ist schon ne schöne sauerei mit Leber und hält nicht so wirklich am Haken und zudem umständlich finde ich...Hatte vor zwei Jahren mit Hähnchenleber geangelt aber nicht als Köder sondern als Duft/Lockstoff im geschlossenen Futterkorb auf Grund ... Hat funktioniert, funktioniert aber auch ohne...Was besser ist kann ich nicht sagen, habe zu wenig mit praktiziert...
> Wenn ich aber so deine Bilder betrachte, bemerke ich das du an hochfrequentierten Stellen zu Gange bist weil der Boden völlig abgetreten ist...Mach dich doch nicht so verrückt wegen YouTube, etc. etc..... Du hast doch schon paar Aale gefangen, ich würde mir als erstes ne unberührte Angestellte suchen und dort probieren und da dran glauben einen besseren oder mehr Aale zu fangen... Wenn die laufen beißen die auch 500m oder noch weiter auch... Einfach entspannt machen und nicht alles auf einmal ausprobieren wollen und sich verrückt machen...Verschiedene Würmer würde ich dir aber schon sehr empfehlen, das kann schon manchmal den Unterschied ausmachen wenn es mit Wurm auf Aal geht... Wenn noch Köderfisch dann haste schon gute Topköder...
> Am Tag auf Aal dann nur an dafür geeigneten Gewässern, sonst ist die Dämmerung und Nacht mein Favorit auf Aal ...



Moin zusammen,

Ganz meiner Meinung! 

Grüße,
Lukas


----------



## DenizJP (30. Juni 2020)

@Drillsucht69 

Hehe - hast natürlich irgendwo Recht 

ich werd mal das gesagte zu Herzen nehmen  ich schau mal wegen neuen unberührten Stellen, wobei das natürlich schon bissel schwierig hier am Main im FFM Gebiet ist (meine bisherige Erfahrung zumindest).


Aber Stellen die nicht so stark besucht sind wären natürlich schon besser - ich angel meist lieber im Ruhigen ^^


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @Drillsucht69
> 
> wobei das natürlich schon bissel schwierig hier am Main im FFM Gebiet ist (meine bisherige Erfahrung zumindest).



Kenne den Main von seinen Uferbegebenheiten / Bewuchs, Strömung, Struktur, freie Strecke etc. etc. nicht wirklich ...
Vielleicht mit Google Earth suchen...
Ganz leichtes Gepäck, nur wirklich das notwendigste und dann auch mal eine längere Anfahrt hinnehmen und ggf. auch längeren Fußmarsch hinlegen... Besonders für schöne und nicht überangelte ZanderSpots kann der Aufwand schon sehr lohnenswert sein...


----------



## DenizJP (30. Juni 2020)

Dabei wollte ich doch mim Auto anfahren bis ans Ufer und direkt die Ruten vom Fahrersitz aus rauslegen 

Aber Spaß beiseite - ich bin aktuell am optimieren meiner Ansitzausrüstung.

Mit Sitz, Eimer, Kescher und Co bin ich da schnell wie ein Packesel unterwegs ^^ aber du hast grundsätzlich Recht.


Werd mal auf Google Maps schauen 

abgelegene Spots ohne viel Trubel sind natürlich top


----------



## Chief Brolly (30. Juni 2020)

Im MLK habe ich mal um die Mittagszeit früher an bzw. zwischen einem Schilfbestand beim stippen auf 2 Maden einen Ü-70 Aal gefangen. 

Das Aale am Tag auch aktiv sind, hat man in der gestrigen Doku ja gesehen! 
Beim Köfi ist einwandfrei der Gründling in 6-8 cm am besten auf Aal! 
Meine Würmer sind auch sehr begehrt, da ich sie in Schwarzerde mit Kartoffelschalen (von Pellkartoffeln) aufbewahre.

Denke, Krebsschwänze, auch die tiefgefrorenen, sind bessere Köder als Hühnerleber, Käse oder Wurst.... 
Früher gingen solche Reste von den Schiffen über Bord und das haben die Aale gekannt und gefressen! 
Heute ist das nicht mehr der Fall und man muß Köder nehmen, die die Aale finden und die Ihnen schmecken (könnten)....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. Juni 2020)

Ich gehe jetzt auch ganz spontan ans Wasser... Gestern haben die gut gebissen wie ich es eben erfahren habe...Kumpel hatte drei gute 70er,  dass ist ein guter Grund für mich mein hintern in Bewegung zu setzen...
Sachen sind eh neben den Wagen in der Garage, nur was Essbares und Trinken sowie Köder einpacken und das nötigste im Kofferraum werfen...
Jetzt noch ein Stündchen Turboschlaf und dann gehts los...


----------



## DenizJP (30. Juni 2020)

Ich mach diese Woche Pause (denk ich....^^)

mein Körper ist einfach zu ausgezerrt...


----------



## Kauli11 (30. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Meine Würmer sind auch sehr begehrt, da ich sie in Schwarzerde mit Kartoffelschalen (von Pellkartoffeln) aufbewahre.


Was ist denn für dich " SCHWARZERDE " ?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich könnte problemlos über 50 Pachtgewässer im Umfeld runterrattern, wo es seit 30 Jahren garantiert keinen Besatz gegeben hat. Da angelt auch seit minimum 20 Jahren keiner mehr, die meisten wissen nichtmal wie sie dahinkommen so zugewachsen sind die Gewässer.


Hört sich gut an.


----------



## tob_wilson (30. Juni 2020)

So seit 7 Sitz ich an der erste mit knappen 85cm hat sich den Tauwurm schmecken lassen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (30. Juni 2020)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Was ist denn für dich " SCHWARZERDE " ?



Das ist Erde aus einem Buchenwald, von der letzten Laubwurmsuche noch...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Juni 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an.



Wie soll man das denn bitte verstehen??


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Juli 2020)

Mache noch etwas, habe gerade noch ein gekriegt  und ein verhauen obwohl ich schon einpacken wollte...Ne richtig geile Nacht und Eimer voll...


----------



## rolfmoeller (1. Juli 2020)

Petri zu den Schleichern


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Juli 2020)

Nochmal zwei als doppelschlag nachgelegt... die wollen mich nicht gehen lassen... dachte erst ich bin im Drill in der anderen Rute drin aber da wollte noch einer raus...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Juli 2020)

Sternstunde am Eldoradogrande, Adrenalinstoß bis unter die Mütze...
Jetzt bin ich hellwach und bleib bis es hell wird...  wäre jetzt ne Sünde schon abzuhauen...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Juli 2020)

Feierabend, voll der Wolkenbruch....
Schnauze voll und nassen Arsch als Krönung oben drauf... stehe unter einer Brücke und warte nun den Schauer ab...So ein Mist aber trotzdem voll happy...


----------



## zokker (1. Juli 2020)

Fettes Petri Tobias, ein ganz fetter Spitzkopf . Der hat doch bestimmt schon Bierflaschendicke.

Und ein dickes Petri an Thomas ... hast voll "die Aalnacht" erwischt. Die laufen nicht nur eine Nacht, meist 2-3 Nächte hintereinander.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Juli 2020)

Petri zu den Schleichern @Drillsucht69


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Juli 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Und ein dickes Petri an Thomas ... hast voll "die Aalnacht" erwischt. Die laufen nicht nur eine Nacht, meist 2-3 Nächte hintereinander.



Danke Dir  und auch an Rolf und Hering!!!

Ich weiß es und kenne es auch von Zandern...
Versuche solche Phasen immer meistens zu nutzen aber heute schaffe ich es leider nicht wobei ich am liebsten gehen würde... Bin schon gestern auf die Info hin vom Kumpel deswegen los marschiert....
Vielleicht schreibe ich später noch was dazu oder mach ein Foto wenn die nebeneinander liegen, habe erstmal zutun....


----------



## Mr. Sprock (1. Juli 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wie soll man das denn bitte verstehen??


Nach solchen Gewässern müsste man hier ewig suchen.
Dass es sowas noch gibt, hat sich für mich gut angehört.


----------



## Chief Brolly (1. Juli 2020)

Ein fettes Petri an alle Fänger! Wollte mal was zu den Eimerbildern loswerden: Man sieht bisweilen 2 - 4 Aale mit recht wenig Wasser in einem Eimer. 

Als ich zuletzt kontrolliert wurde, stand ein voller! 20-l Eimer neben mir sowie ein voller 10l Eimer. 
Da war der Fischereiaufseher erstmal neugierig, ob da etwa Köfis oder so drin sind. Sagte ihm, der große ist für die Aale, die ich fangen wollte und mit dem kleinen schütte ich alle 30 min frisches dazu!

Trotzdem meinte der, ich sollte an den Aaleimer ne Sauerstoffpumpe anschließen! 

Mache ich nicht, da Aale ja nicht soo empfindlich gegen etwas Sauerstoffknappheit und höhere Temperaturen sind, wie z. B. Forellen! 
Ich weiß ja nicht wie oft bzw. ob ihr auch kontrolliert werdet, aber sieht ein Fischereiaufseher mehrere Aale mit zuwenig Wasser in einem Eimer, könnte es Stress geben....


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Juli 2020)

Wow @Drillsucht69 
Thomas, da hat es aber richtig gerappelt bei Dir. Wie viele sind es denn geworden.Das kann man ja gar nicht mehr erkennen  
Und ich bin aktuell einfach zu faul, oder vielleicht auch schon gesättigt. So viele Aale bis Ende Juni gab es wahrlich noch nie. Hatte letztes Jahr schon ein Bombenjahr und dachte die Zahlen erreiche ich nicht mehr (Wobei das ebenfalls auch für das vorangegangene Jahr galt). Jetzt habe ich im Juni fast schon die Endzahl von 2019 pulverisiert, und da passiert was, was ich nie für möglich gehalten hätte, meine Motivation sinkt 
Letzter Kanalbesuch ist schon 3 Wochen her (Gut, dazwischen war die Schlacht an der Weser), und der war auch nur mit Köfi. 

Heute Abend ziehe ich auch mal wieder an den DEK. Werde die Würmer aber wohl wieder zu Hause lassen. Entweder kommt Schlange auf Köfi, oder ansonsten auch gerne ein Zetti.


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Juli 2020)

@DenizJP 
Mit Leber habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung gemacht bisher. Aber mit Hühnerherz. Das geht als Köder sehr wohl. Ist auch fest in der Konsistenz und hält gut am Haken.
Mann muss es halt nur auch am Wasser kühl lagern, da sehr schnell verderblich. Die Bissfrequenz geht aber deutlich nach unten. Wenn dann aber was geht, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen Guten sehr hoch. Habe das ab und zu mal zum Spaß ausprobiert, als Alternative zum Wurm. Meist die Spitzen abgeschnitten und damit gefüttert, den Rest des Herzens halbiert oder ganz als Köder verwendet.


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Juli 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Feierabend, voll der Wolkenbruch....
> Schnauze voll und nassen Arsch als Krönung oben drauf... stehe unter einer Brücke und warte nun den Schauer ab...So ein Mist aber trotzdem voll happy...




und das ist jammern auf allerhöchstem Niveau


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Juli 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie oft bzw. ob ihr auch kontrolliert werdet, aber sieht ein Fischereiaufseher mehrere Aale mit zuwenig Wasser in einem Eimer, könnte es Stress geben....



Das richtet sich vorrangig daran was in den einzelnen BL erlaubt ist und was nicht. Hast du hier nen lebendigen Aal im Eimer, egal ob mit oder ohne Wasser und wirst kontrolliert, gibt es Haue und zwar richtig. Das was die meisten Aalangler machen ist, milde ausgedrückt, absolute Grauzone.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Juli 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ein fettes Petri an alle Fänger! Wollte mal was zu den Eimerbildern loswerden: Man sieht bisweilen 2 - 4 Aale mit recht wenig Wasser in einem Eimer.
> 
> Als ich zuletzt kontrolliert wurde, stand ein voller! 20-l Eimer neben mir sowie ein voller 10l Eimer.
> Da war der Fischereiaufseher erstmal neugierig, ob da etwa Köfis oder so drin sind. Sagte ihm, der große ist für die Aale, die ich fangen wollte und mit dem kleinen schütte ich alle 30 min frisches dazu!



Hiho,
wundert mich auch immer ein bissel wie ihr das heutzutage macht.
Als ich noch am Main auf Aal ging, hatte ich auch wenig Lust die Schleimer direkt nach dem Angeln auszunehmen. Im Dunkeln, vielleicht noch auf der Steinschüttung mit so schleimigen Viechern hantieren ist ja eher nicht so schlau... Deshalb habe ich es auch versucht die lebendig mit nachhause zu nehmen. Im Wassereimer bei etwa einer dreiviertel Stunde Fahrzeit hat es aber fast keiner überlebt, selbst mit Sauerstoffpumpe ausm Zigarettenanzünder nicht. Das Mainwasser war damals einfach zu sauerstoffarm. Ich hab mich dann an etwas erinnert was ich mal gelesen hatte und hab die Aale ohne Wasser mit etwas feuchtem Gras im Eimer nachhause transportiert. Tata, hat funktioniert, aber heute würde man mich wahrscheinlich dafür einsperren .


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Juli 2020)

Ist hier auch nicht anders. Hatte mich ja schon mal dazu geäußert. Aktuelle persönliche Handhabung: Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.
Aber verboten ist es nun mal, und wenn der falsche es sieht, kann das sicherlich auch zu Problemen führen. 
Korrekt wäre, sofortiges töten und ab in die Kühltasche. Aber wie gesagt, das Ausnehmen müsste dann schon Zeitnahe passieren,
was sich gerade in der Woche immer als schwierig herausstellt.

Eingegangen ist mir ein Aal bei einer solchen Hälterung allerdings in all den Jahren höchst selten. Selbst wenn ich mal das ganze WE
am Wasser bin. Mit Sauerstoffpumpe und regelmäßigen Wasserwechsel, passiert da nix.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (1. Juli 2020)

Ein gummierter Setzkescher ! Hab ich mir extra wegen den Aalen zugelegt. Noch keiner ausgebrochen.


----------



## DenizJP (1. Juli 2020)

Das Teil muss dann ja aber auch schon wieder 3,50m lang und 90cm breit oder so sein gell?



echt anstrengend das Ganze...


----------



## Snâsh (1. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Das Teil muss dann ja aber auch schon wieder 3,50m lang und 90cm breit oder so sein gell?
> 
> 
> 
> echt anstrengend das Ganze...


Und am Gewässer erlaubt. Nicht wie bei uns am Main


----------



## DenizJP (1. Juli 2020)

D:


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (1. Juli 2020)

Ja wenn ich mich an die Zeiten erinnere wo wir noch reichlich Aale in der Ostsee gefangen haben, ist gefühlt 30-35 Jahre her, da wurde die Aale auch in einen Eimer gesteckt und oben drauf Sand oder lebend gehalten in einem Drahtkescher. Dafür würde Mann heute wohl gleich erschossen werden ;-)))


----------



## Chief Brolly (1. Juli 2020)

Ein Setzkescher auf der Steinschüttung? Den Erdspeer bekomme ich da streckenweise nicht hinein, ist für mich erledigt. Durch Strömungen und schleifen am Grund könnte er unbemerkt beschädigt werden und huii! 
weg sind die Aale.... 

Für Stillgewässer aber eine gute Idee!


----------



## Blueser (1. Juli 2020)

Hatte mir letztens auch so einen feinmaschigen Setzkescher für Aale gekauft. Nur fehlte mir bis dato der passende Fisch ...


----------



## DenizJP (1. Juli 2020)

@Aalzheimer @Chief Brolly und Co

danke für die Tipps. Hatte es vergessen zu erwähnen aber mir ging es auch darum einfache Köderalternativen zu haben 

letztens zum Ansitz aufgebrochen nur um zu merken dass ich Maden zu Hause hab liegen lassen und Tauwürmer erst gar nicht gekauft hatte :/ stand dann natürlich dumm da und musste abbrechen...

da ist es ne praktische Lösung wenn man noch schnell in nen benachbarten Supermarkt fährt und nen fängigen Köder kauft.


----------



## Blueser (1. Juli 2020)

Meine Dendrobena-Zucht versorgt mich auch in schlechten Zeiten. Die sind mindestens genauso fängig wie die gekauften Tauwürmer. Hähnchenherzen liegen bei mir im Tiefkühler, sind dann am Wasser aufgetaut und einsatzbereit.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Juli 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Wow @Drillsucht69
> Thomas, da hat es aber richtig gerappelt bei Dir. Wie viele sind es denn geworden.Das kann man ja gar nicht mehr erkennen
> Und ich bin aktuell einfach zu faul, oder vielleicht auch schon gesättigt. So viele Aale bis Ende Juni gab es wahrlich noch nie. Hatte letztes Jahr schon ein Bombenjahr und dachte die Zahlen erreiche ich nicht mehr (Wobei das ebenfalls auch für das vorangegangene Jahr galt). Jetzt habe ich im Juni fast schon die Endzahl von 2019 pulverisiert, und da passiert was, was ich nie für möglich gehalten hätte, meine Motivation sinkt
> Letzter Kanalbesuch ist schon 3 Wochen her (Gut, dazwischen war die Schlacht an der Weser), und der war auch nur mit Köfi.
> ...



Hallihallo Torsten...

Ja... Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes hat es nicht nur gerappelt sondern richtig gescheppert... Zum ersten Mal zweistellig auf Aal und das aber sowas von, dass war Freude pur.
Acht für den Rauch durften mit...Weitere sechs gingen wieder rein, wovon ich am Anfang der Saison noch drei mitgenommen hätte...Ich bin aber auch nicht mehr so richtig heiß wie ich es noch vor vier-fünf Wochen war, da ist was wahres dran... Gestern ging es auch nur ans Wasser wegen der Info meinen Kumpels, der hockt wiederum heute dafür da ...
Dir dann mal heute ein fetten Küchenzander und lasse dich nicht von den Aalen ärgern, grins ...

@all:
Erstmal danke für die ganzen likes und Petris Jungs !!!

Ja Jungs, dass mit den Aalen im Eimer  und hältern egal auf welche Art und Weise etc. etc. ist so eine Sache für sich...
Richtig ist nur eins, den Aal nach dem Fang sofort weidgerecht versorgen !!!
Das weiß ich auch, wie auch viele andere auch !!!
Wer von euch großes Interesse
hat sollte ein neuen Threat dafür aufmachen bitte, da gibt es mehr als genug Diskussionsbedarf aber unter den Aalanglern und vor allem hier im threat sollten wir nicht drüber diskutieren, es würde den guten threat hier nur zerschlagen und madig machen was echt sehr schade wäre...
Also in diesem Sinne ein Petri Heil und allen viel Spaß am Wasser...


----------



## Blueser (1. Juli 2020)

Gibt es bei euch keine tägliche Fangbegrenzung für Aal?
Ich wäre allerdings froh, wenn ich nur einen der drei bei uns erlaubten in verwertbarer Größe mitnehmen könnte. Bei uns gibt es nur 40er ... ;(


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Juli 2020)

Nein, keine Fangbegrenzung..
Am DEK bei mir vor der Haustür, da sind nur drei erlaubt und auch viele Kleine drin...

Werde noch ein schönen ausführlichen Bericht zu gestrigen Nacht schreiben, heute leider keine Zeit mehr dafür...

Hier noch ein Bild zu den Aalen von gestern...


----------



## ExoriLukas (1. Juli 2020)

Dickes Petri !
Klasse! Ich kann Aalzheimer absolut bestätigen, dieses Jahr lief bis zum selbstverschuldeten Mittelfußbruch wirklich super. Ich habe aktuell keine Ahnung, wie viele Aale ich schon in der Truhe habe, aber defenitiv irgendwo im zweistelligen Bereich. Ich persönlich nehme die Aale ab 50cm mit, vorrausgesetzt sie sind nicht dünn wie ein Schnürsenkel. Zu der teilweise enormen Fangfrequenz am hiesigen Kanal muss ich allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich auch enorm viele kleine Schnürsenkel von nichtmal 40cm dabei hatte, aber selbst die haben sich die dicken Würmer am 4er Haken reingewürgt! Noch zwei Wochen und dann darf ich (hoffentlich) endlich wieder ans Wasser. ich bin heiß wie frittenfett. @ Aalzheimer, lass mir noch ein paar Schlangen drin! Gruß, Lukas


----------



## Chief Brolly (1. Juli 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Gibt es bei euch keine tägliche Fangbegrenzung für Aal?
> Ich wäre allerdings froh, wenn ich nur einen der drei bei uns erlaubten in verwertbarer Größe mitnehmen könnte. Bei uns gibt es nur 40er ... ;(


 
In unseren Verbandsgewässern sind in der Woche nur Drei maßige erlaubt, wenn man mal 2 große fängt, ist das schon gut! 
An unseren Vereinsgewässern ist unser Fanglimit 30 Stück im Jahr, bis auf 9 bin ich vor 2 Jahren da mal rangekommen. 

Wird aber immer weniger, letztes Jahr z. B., hatte ich nur 9 auf 2 Flußstrecken....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Juli 2020)

Danke Lukas !!!
Gute Genesung und übertreibe nur nicht zu früh...


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Juli 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Nein, keine Fangbegrenzung..
> Am DEK bei mir vor der Haustür, da sind nur drei erlaubt und auch viele Kleine drin...
> 
> Werde noch ein schönen ausführlichen Bericht zu gestrigen Nacht schreiben, heute leider keine Zeit mehr dafür...
> ...


Ein ganz dickes Petri,das hat sich ja gelohnt.


----------



## rolfmoeller (2. Juli 2020)

Auch von mir ein fette Petri zu der Aalstrecke.
Danke für den bebilderten Bericht.
Weiter so.


----------



## sprogoe (2. Juli 2020)

Can you help me?
Wurde hier zwar schon mal diskutiert, sorry, aber was ist sinnvoller, beim Aal zum räuchern die Kiemen nur ausdrücken, oder doch besser rausschneiden?
Ich persönlich bin ja für das Rausschneiden, was ich bei Forellen auch immer mache, beim Aal allerdings geht es anscheinend nicht so einfach und da ich mit Aalen kaum Erfahrung habe, würde mich Eure Meinung mal interessieren.
Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Juli 2020)

Ich drück nur aus, langt mir völlig....das rumpopeln spar ich mir einfach


----------



## sprogoe (2. Juli 2020)

Danke für Deine Meinung.


----------



## zokker (2. Juli 2020)

Ich drücke auch nur aus, seit 40 Jahren und die Aale schmecken wunderbar.


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Juli 2020)

@sprogoe  Hi Siggi. Ich nehme Sie raus. Ist überhaupt nicht schwierig und sauber. Da läuft dann aber wirklich gar nix mehr runter

@Drillsucht69 
Danke für die Küchenzander Wünsche. Hat geklappt. Lege das mal in live am Wasser.


----------



## sprogoe (2. Juli 2020)

Danke Thorsten, werde ich dann wohl auch so machen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Juli 2020)

Petri zum Zanderfang , Aalzheimer.

Du hattest mal vor einiger Zeit die Seabooms erwähnt , hast Du mal nen Tip wo man die bekommen kann ( welche Marke )?

Würde die gerne im Herbst mal auf Platte testen !

Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## Chief Brolly (2. Juli 2020)

Schneide die Kiemen auch immer raus, muß man aber dabei gut aufpassen, oft sitzt da der Haken!


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Juli 2020)

@Rheinspezie 
Da muss ich Mal fragen. Ich kriege die immer vom Kumpel. Glaube die bestellen die in größeren Mengen günstig in England. Bin mir da aber nicht sicher


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Juli 2020)

@sprogoe :
Ich mach die auch grob raus...


----------



## sprogoe (2. Juli 2020)

Danke Dir, ich finde es auch besser so. Angst vor einem Haken brauche ich ja nicht zu haben, meine Aale habe ich gekauft, ausgenommen, aber noch mit Kiemen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Juli 2020)

Ne relativ ereignislose Nacht hinter mir. Habe zwar nur mir Köfi geangelt, aber die Bisse waren wenig, drei Stück insgesamt. Zweimal blieb der fisch der Sieger, einmal landete ein gut 75er Aal im Eimer. Zander hatte heute glaube ich auch Independence day. Da kam nichts. Bin mir sehr sicher das alle drei Bisse von Aalen kamen. Na ja, nächste Mal geht's weiter.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Juli 2020)

Petri Torsten, wenn die Zander zicken machste nichts und ein guter 75er Aal ist doch Top, Glückwunsch meinerseits...
Kumpel hat am nächsten Tag sein Glück versucht, wo er zuvor und ich nachdem erfolgreich waren....Fast wie abgeschnitten, zwei gezogen wovon einer u50.... Ein anderer hat gestern abgelusert, so ist Angeln...

Was ich dich schon immer fragen wollte, hast Du paar Infos für mich, wo und wie ich ne Jahreskarte für den MLK in NRW ergattern kann...Blickäugle mir eine zu beschaffen evtl. für dieses Jahr noch, spätestens aber fürs nächste Jahr... Ihr habt da doch ein schönen Campingplatz in der Nähe und bevor das Wohnmobil hier das ganze Jahr in der Einfahrt steht könnte ich doch zu gegebener Zeit da mal ne Woche Urlaub verbringen und wenn ich dann noch Abends angeln darf, wäre der Ausflug doch mehr als nur perfekt...
Sage schon mal Danke vorab...


----------



## Chief Brolly (5. Juli 2020)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob ihr beim Zanderangeln mit Köfi Aale als Beifang hattet!  Auf Z. nehme ich meist Köfis (Rotaugen und Ukis so um 15 cm oder auch etwas größer. 

Für einen großen Aal kein Problem?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Juli 2020)

Da solltest du eher mit Hechten als Beifang rechnen, also plane mal lieber dünnen Stahl als VF mit ein.
In Kanälen und Flüssen musst du quasi mit allem rechnen, da kommt immer wieder mal ne Überraschung.
Sicher, auch große Aale drücken problemlos mal nen 15cm Köfi weg, die Chance aber einen großen der auch gerade dann richtig Kohldampf schiebt und genau diese Köfigröße auch gern nimmt, ist aber erschwindend gering. Denn so oft fressen Aale nicht.
In relativ kleinen Gewässern kommt es hingegen sehr oft vor das die dort lebenden Aale fast alle nur Spitz- oder Breitköpfe sind und dementsprechend auch ihre Nahrung auswählen. Da kannst du zb mit kleinen Ködern immer gut fangen und mit Köfi gar nix und auch umgekehrt.
Ich bin jahrelang an einem speziellen Gewässer nur mit Köfis angetreten die andre eher für Zander nehmen würden und habe damit dort ganz gezielt große Aale (85+) gefangen. Auf andere Köder hab ich dort nicht einen einzigen Aal gefangen, allesamt auf kleine Rotfedern.
Das war aber recht speziell, da kleineres abgeschlossenes Gewässer mit Aal-Altbestand (letzter Besatz frühe 80er Jahre), die Chancen auf große Aale waren dort einfach ideal, eben weil es auch keine weiteren Aalangler dort gab.


----------



## DenizJP (5. Juli 2020)

nen Zander hat ich schon länger nicht mehr 

evtl traue ich mich trotz Wind heute Abend raus und probiere mit Köfi


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Juli 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Petri Torsten, wenn die Zander zicken machste nichts und ein guter 75er Aal ist doch Top, Glückwunsch meinerseits...
> Kumpel hat am nächsten Tag sein Glück versucht, wo er zuvor und ich nachdem erfolgreich waren....Fast wie abgeschnitten, zwei gezogen wovon einer u50.... Ein anderer hat gestern abgelusert, so ist Angeln...
> 
> Was ich dich schon immer fragen wollte, hast Du paar Infos für mich, wo und wie ich ne Jahreskarte für den MLK in NRW ergattern kann...Blickäugle mir eine zu beschaffen evtl. für dieses Jahr noch, spätestens aber fürs nächste Jahr... Ihr habt da doch ein schönen Campingplatz in der Nähe und bevor das Wohnmobil hier das ganze Jahr in der Einfahrt steht könnte ich doch zu gegebener Zeit da mal ne Woche Urlaub verbringen und wenn ich dann noch Abends angeln darf, wäre der Ausflug doch mehr als nur perfekt...
> Sage schon mal Danke vorab...




Bekommst ne PN oder WhatsAPP zum MLK
Grundsätzlich ist Angeln so, dass es einfach mal von dem einen auf den anderen Tag aufhört. Ist ja nix schlimmes.
Und der Aal war wirklich  75+, genauer gesagt 79,8


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Juli 2020)

Danke für die WhatsApp ...

Nächstes mal vor dem messen kräftig an beiden Enden lang ziehen, dann wird der die fehlenden 2-5 mm länger, grins...


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Juli 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Danke für die WhatsApp ...
> 
> Nächstes mal vor dem messen kräftig an beiden Enden lang ziehen, dann wird der die fehlenden 2-5 mm länger, grins...


Das hätte ich damals bei meinem 99er auch mal machen sollen.
Obwohl, dann hätte ich jetzt kein Ziel mehr an dem ich arbeiten kann


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Juli 2020)

Frau und Kinder bis Donnerstag bei den Schwiegereltern, da kann man ja Abends mal zum Kanal. Also Grundeln gestippt und los ging es. Aber eigentlich ging nicht wirklich viel los. Ansitzzeit zwischen 18-23:30Uhr. 4 Bisse, Einmal verhauen, einmal losgelassen, 1x45er Zander und ein Aal mit etwas über 60ig.
Aber immerhin. Da ich heute Abend nochmal Strohwitwer bin, schaue ich mal wie sich das Wetter so entwickelt


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Juli 2020)

So, gestern nochmal los gewesen.  Dieses mal DEK. Wieder mit Köfi. Es gab ne ganze Latte an Zandern. Genau genommen 9 Stück für meinen Kumpel und mich. Aber alles eher Kindergarten bis 45cm. Dem Aal vom Vortag konnte ich dann noch einen weiteren hinzufügen. Nicht wundern warum er so hell ist, hatte aufgrund der Lagerung des Dienstag Aales einen weißen Eimer als Ersatz mit und habe den dann gestern Abend dazu gekippt. Die Bisse der Zander kamen allesamt zwischen 18:30 - 22:15 Uhr. Als es Dunkel wurde, war der Spuk vorbei. Bestimmt 5,6 Bisse haben wir zudem nicht bekommen. Dazu gesellten sich noch 2 "Steinfische", wo ich davon ausgehe, das dies auch Grundel liebende Aale waren.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Juli 2020)

Petri Aalzheimer  !!!!!

Da habt ihr doch schön Action gehabt...
Schade, es hätte auch jeder von den neun ein großer sein können... So lange die Pose abtaucht ist es immer schön und spannend am Wasser...


----------



## DenizJP (12. Juli 2020)

Krass wie ihr teilweise so früh schon fangt!

ich kann meist die Uhr stellen auf nach Mitternacht und dann 3-4 damit die Bisse kommen... bin dann auch meist am nächsten Tag kaputt

Heute den 70er ausgenommen. Kollege war nen bissel dicker als mein PB Aal sogar


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Juli 2020)

Dan kann man(n) aber auch mal ein bisschen lächeln 
Petri und guten Appetit.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Krass wie ihr teilweise so früh schon fangt!
> 
> ich kann meist die Uhr stellen auf nach Mitternacht und dann 3-4 damit die Bisse kommen... bin dann auch meist am nächsten Tag kaputt


Servus,
meine Erfahrungen am Main sind ja schon mehr als 20 Jahre her und waren ca. 150 km von deinen Plätzen entfernt, aber vllt. bringt es dir ja doch was.

Falls es dieses Jahr mal mehrere Tage richtig heiß wird (30 Grad und mehr)  könntest du es mal schon gegen 18 Uhr probieren. Zu meiner Zeit wussten viele Aalangler am unterfränkischen Main, daß die Burschen bei richtiger Bruthitze schon gegen spätnachmittag bis ca. 20 Uhr richtig gut liefen.
 Erklären konnte das keiner, aber es war Fakt.


----------



## Brutzel (14. Juli 2020)

So meine Aale wurden am Ostseestrand veredelt. Waren in mein Vaters Räucherofen kaum zu sehen. Freitag geht es erstmal nach Hause in den Pott aber August und Oktober wird die Küstenlinie noch mal unsicher gemacht.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (14. Juli 2020)

Sieht lecker aus .
Guten Hunger wünsch ich da mal


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. Juli 2020)

Zu den unterschiedlichsten Färbungen von Aalen: Wir wollten früher mal im Ilsesee bei Augsburg Tauchen. Als wir bei Kollegen unser "Basislager" aufschlagen, hörte ich jemanden zu seinem Tauchpartner sagen: "Hast du auch den weißen Aal gesehen?" 

Dachte, die geben ihren Taucherlatein zum besten... Bis ich mit einigen anderen auch unter Wasser war und den weißen Aal tatsächlich mit EIGENEN Augen gesehen habe! 

Gibt es Albinismus neben Welsen auch bei Aalen? Hat jemand von euch vielleicht mal einen weißen Aal gefangen? 

Oder war das "nur" ein Blankaal, den ich da gesehen habe?


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Juli 2020)

@Brutzel 
Sehr schöne Farbe. Da läuft einem das Wasser im Mund zusammen. Einen guten Appetit wünsche ich


----------



## DenizJP (15. Juli 2020)

@Chief Brolly  auf einem Anglerkanal auf YouTube hab ich letztens ebenfalls ein Video gesehen wo sie einen weißen Aal fangen.

bin aber net mehr sicher obs einfach nur ein Blankaal war.


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. Juli 2020)

Kann denn Thorsten meine Frage nicht beantworten?


----------



## Mikesch (15. Juli 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> @Brutzel
> Sehr schöne Farbe. Da läuft einem das Wasser im Mund zusammen. Einen guten Appetit wünsche ich


Schöne Fettsäcke.


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Juli 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Kann denn Thorsten meine Frage nicht beantworten?



Da bin ich ehrlich gesagt überfragt Michael.
Von einem Albino Aal habe ich noch nie etwas gesehen, gelesen oder gehört.
Die Blankaale, die ja eine sehr silbrige Färbung annehmen, können da vielleicht tatsächlich 
getäuscht haben!?

Vielleicht auch eine Frage des Untergrundes und des Gewässers. Wenn Du Dir bei meinem letzten Eimerbild
den einen Aal anschaust, sieht man was 2 Stunden Hälterung in einem geschlossenen weißen Eimer mit
der Färbung machen. 

Aber letzten Endes ist es vielleicht sogar möglich, dass es ein wirklicher A(a)lbino war.


----------



## sprogoe (16. Juli 2020)

Aber weißen Aalen kann man durch räuchern doch  auch eine schöne Färbung geben.


----------



## daci7 (16. Juli 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Da bin ich ehrlich gesagt überfragt Michael.
> Von einem Albino Aal habe ich noch nie etwas gesehen, gelesen oder gehört.
> Die Blankaale, die ja eine sehr silbrige Färbung annehmen, können da vielleicht tatsächlich
> getäuscht haben!?
> ...


Wenn du Farbeimer zum Hältern nimmst, musst du auch vorher die Farbe entsorgen!


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Juli 2020)

daci7 schrieb:


> Wenn du Farbeimer zum Hältern nimmst, musst du auch vorher die Farbe entsorgen!


Ich Depp, das hättest Du mir vorher sagen müssen 
War aber mayonnaise


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juli 2020)




----------



## wolf710 (16. Juli 2020)

Albino Aal, das Video meinte er.


----------



## wolf710 (16. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


>


Lol


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Juli 2020)

Hatte heute einen schönen Abend am MLK und schon im Live am Wasser Tröt angefangen zu berichten. Einen Albino Aal hatte ich zwar nicht, aber das obligatorische Eimerbild als Endergebnis kommt Mal an den passenden Platz
	

		
			
		

		
	







5 zum mitnehmen sind es geworden. Es lebe die Grundel.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Juli 2020)

Fett Petri Torsten !!!!

Die fleißigen Angler werden immer wieder belohnt...

Ich zähle mich momentan aber eher zu den faulen Angler...
War das letzte mal wo es bei mir richtig gescheppert hat die Nacht und danach kein Aalansitz mehr...
Sollte ich auch mal wieder, wollte noch so einiges ausprobieren diese Saison und die Erfahrung von Juli und Sommer mal mitnehmen...

Wünsche allen viel Spaß und Erholung die ans Wasser schaffen...


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. Juli 2020)

Ja, so einen Aal wie im Video habe ich damals (am hellichten Tage) auch gesehen! Das Wasser war klar und am Grund gab es schön bewachsene Plateaus, so wie Inseln, aber mit Steilwänden. 

Ein Blankaal war das keinesfalls!  Möglicherweise gibt es von dieser Begegnung noch Bilder, muß mal nachschauen... 
Ich denke, jeder kann mal so einen weißen Aal fangen! 

Ich hatte mal einen Gelbaal gefangen, aber die fängt man aber öfters!


----------



## börnie (18. Juli 2020)

Erstmal ein fettes Petri an alle Schlangenbeschwörer 
Ich bin dann ab jetzt auch mal wieder im Lande und kann die Seen unsicher machen.
Gestern bin ich dann auch raus aufs heimische Wasser zum Kurzansitz.
Köfis fangen war so lala... ein paar brauchbare waren aber dabei.
Hab mir dann eine mitteltiefe Bucht mit Seerosen und Krautkannten gesucht.
Gegen 23°° den ersten Biss auf ein halbes Rotauge. Leider hatte sich die Montage verwickelt, so das er nicht abziehen konnte und nat. losgelassen hat.
Kurz nach zwölf hat sich dann doch noch einer gemeldet und rasant mind. 30 Meter Schnur abgezogen. Dachte schon, der zieht bestimmt schön durch die Seerosen. Hat er aber nicht gemacht, sondern ist raus auf den See. So gab es dann auch noch einen schönen hindernisfreien Drill.
Kaliber 75- 80.
Um halb 2 hab ich dann eingepackt.
Alles in allem war jetzt zwar nicht soooviel los, aber wenigstens ein netter Wiedereinstieg ohne Schneiderei.
Wassertemp. knapp 20°, Köder Kaulbarsch.
Kommende Tage werde ich öfter mal losziehen, da ich jetzt viel mehr Zeit habe. Werde auch mal ein paar andere Seen hier in der Nähe ansteuern, auf denen ich bisher noch nicht gewesen bin. Mal schaun was da so geht...


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Juli 2020)

Petri zur schönen Köfi Schlange. Da hat sich das warten doch gelohnt


----------



## wolf710 (20. Juli 2020)

Schöner Gewitter aal  74 cm und 805 g.


----------



## wolf710 (20. Juli 2020)




----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Juli 2020)

Ich war auch gestern draussen. Trotz viel Wind am frühen Abend gab es einen schönen Sonnenuntergang. Die Fische waren allerdings nicht besonders in Stimmung. Meine Köfis wurden komplett ignoriert so dass ich gegen 23:30 tatsächlich Mal wieder Würmer an den Haken gemacht habe. Nach ein paar Steinfischen und Fehlbissen kam dann eine feine schlange, ich schätze mal so um die 75. Und dann noch ein Zander auf Tauwurm. So gab es dann doch noch ein bisschen action


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Juli 2020)

Fettes Petri allen Fängern !!!
Ich war auch gestern unterwegs und konnte drei rauszaubern... War ne spontanaction von jetzt auf gleich...
So einen schönen Sonnenuntergang wie Torsten hatte ich leider nur auf der Hinfahrt zum Angelplatz... So wie das manchmal so ist, hatte ich alle drei Aale auf eine Rute gefangen und die anderen blieben unberührt bis auf ein oder zwei zupfer... Alles andere unter „live.........“ 
Werde die Woche nochmal los ziehen...


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Juli 2020)

Noch das Bild der gestrigen Schlange. Gut geschätzt, 76 war der Gute


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Juli 2020)

Ach hör auf Torsten, 
das ist doch ein Wiesenaal, die verfolgen dich doch  ...


----------



## börnie (22. Juli 2020)

Petri zu den schönen Aalen !
Und die Stimmung am Kanal toll eingefangen Aalzheimer .
Da bekommt man ja etwas Heimweh.

Ich bin vorgestern draußen gewesen.
Zuerst Ententeich und wirklich schön mild. Bin bei 5m Tiefe angefangen und konnte gegen 22°° einen auf Fischfetzen erwischen.
Hab dann gegen 23°° umgeankert und hab mich direkt an ein großes Schilffeld gelegt. Viel Kleinfisch unterwegs.
Die Ukeleis in max. 60-80cm Wassertiefe abgelegt.
Leider auch viel Kraut. Um kurz nach 12°° gabs dann einen schönen Schilfaal.
Ca. gegen 1°° schlagartig Wetterumschwung mit kräftigem Wind und Wellen. Hat mir sogar den Anker losgerissen. Ich habs dann auch gelassen.
Mal sehen, vielleicht greife ich heute nochmal an. Wetter ist zwar eher frühherbstlich, aber das kann ja auch ein Vorteil sein....


----------



## rolfmoeller (22. Juli 2020)

Petri zum Schilfaal.


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Juli 2020)

börnie schrieb:


> Petri zu den schönen Aalen !
> Und die Stimmung am Kanal toll eingefangen Aalzheimer .
> Da bekommt man ja etwas Heimweh.
> 
> ...


Petri zu den schönen Aalen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Juli 2020)

Petri börnie zu den Aalen !!!
Wenn der helle noch gelblicher gewesen wäre, würde ich dir zu BVB-Aalen gratulieren...

Ist ja nicht wirklich viel los in letzter Zeit hier... Deshalb schreibe ich um den thread etwas mehr Leben einzuhauchen ...
Ich war gestern auch unterwegs und habe voll abgelusert, noch nicht mal ein zupfer mit drei Ruten...Bin dann schon vor eins abgehauen... Und wie nicht selten so, krieg ich bei einpacken tatsächlich noch einen schönen Biss der sich auch sofort festgesetzt hat... Ich konnte noch deutlich spüren das es kein ganz kleiner war, konnte jedoch nichts machen... Schade, da aber das meiste schon gepackt war habe ich es nicht mehr drauf angelegt und bin dann abgehauen...
Tag zuvor hatte ich drei Stück wie schon in livethread berichtet... Es sollte nur eine gemütlich, spontane Runde mit zwei Ruten werden, da ich auch nicht viele Würmer hatte...Als alles aufgebaut war und noch Zeit und hell war habe ich mir gedacht; komm machste die dritte auch noch... Zum Glück habe ich es auch gemacht, denn die drei Aale gingen an die dritte Rute dran und die anderen blieben unberührt... Heute mach ich mal Pause, muss zugeben dass ich nicht mehr ganz so heiß bin wie zu Beginn der Saison aber fangbar sind die Schlangen immer noch...
Geht ihr alle auch weniger die letzte Zeit auf Aal ??? Wird nichts gefangen und deshalb weniger gepostet ??? Oder fängt ihr und postet einfach nicht??? Wie auch immer, dass interessiert mich, weil ist ja nicht wirklich viel los hier und ich auch selbst habe deshalb die letzten beide Male im Livethread berichtet... Finde es schade wenn der tröööt etwas unter geht...

Ein Fettes Petri Euch allen...


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Juli 2020)

Moin Drillsucht,

ich war tatsächlich nun schon einige Wochen nicht mehr los , konnte mich nach 3 Schneidern an meinem schwierigen See einfach nicht motivieren.

Kann sein, dass ich es am Wochenende , vvlt. sorgar Morgen schon an einem anderen Gewässersystem probiere.

Zielfisch wird dann "Brataal" , weil es da zu 90% nur Kleine gibt.

So 45cm. müssen die dann haben , aber Größere gibt es da natürlich auch...blos fange ICH die da so gut wie nie 

Nunja, werde es mal auf Grund probieren, bin ja sonst der Pose verschrieben - is für mich die spannendere Angelei, wenn´s knicklicht

unter Wasser zieht.

Ich hoffe, bei mir kommt so langsam mal der Durchbruch , Saison geht ja nur noch bis Oktober !

R.S.


----------



## tob_wilson (23. Juli 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wird nichts gefangen und deshalb weniger gepostet ???



Ich muss sagen bei uns in Bayern an der Donau geht mit Aale derzeit sehr wenig, vor ein paar Wochen fing man noch 5-6 Stück auf wenige Stunden, jetzt beißt es kaum weder auf Grundel und Tauwurm, an was liegt kann ich nicht sagen, wir hatten viel Niederschlag das Wasser war hoch und dreckig, die Strömung stark vllt lags daran, seit dieser Woche ist alles wieder ruhiger, werde es morgen nochmals probieren.

allen anderen auch viel Erfolg!


----------



## Snâsh (23. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Krass wie ihr teilweise so früh schon fangt!
> 
> ich kann meist die Uhr stellen auf nach Mitternacht und dann 3-4 damit die Bisse kommen... bin dann auch meist am nächsten Tag kaputt
> 
> ...


da sieht man den Nachtangler ...


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. Juli 2020)

Gehe am We mit einer Rute auf Aal und mit der anderen auf Wels, aber zuvor fange ich mir ein paar Ködergrundeln....


----------



## inextremo6 (23. Juli 2020)

Hi Drillsucht. Bin gerade in Schweden,hatte Samstag auch bei Statusmeldungen gepostet.Da gabs noch 2 Aale. Ab Sonntag gabs hier einen krassen Wetterumschwung, sodass im Moment überhaupt nichts geht.Wasser u Luft um mindestens 5 Grad gesunken.Für die Hechte und Zander gut aber die will icht nicht. Nach 4 Nächten ohne Aal gebe ich auf. Voriges Jahr hatte ich hier in 10 Nächten ca.35 Aale,dieses Jahr in 5 Nächten 2,allerdings 1 mal 90cm dabei. Meine Glückssträhne ist erst einmal gerissen mach 2 Tage Schlafpause.Ab Samstag neues Gewässer mit nochmals 5 Nächten. Hier nochmal das Bild  vom vergangenem Samstag,damit es hier nicht einschläft


----------



## ralle (23. Juli 2020)

So - heute abend will ich es wissen !! Es wird doch endlich mal mit einem Aal klappen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Juli 2020)

Das hört sich schon mal ganz gut an dass geangelt wird... Ich versuche es heute wenn ich es schaffen sollte, denn Wochenende ist voll zu bei mir...
Montag oder Dienstag dann aber auf sicher... Werde dann auch auf Köderfisch meine ersten Gehversuche machen, unabhängig ob ich was fange oder nicht...Das heißt, auf Stellfischrute umstellen, richtig ausloten und vorher noch paar köderfische immer fangen was auch mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt als das normale Grundangeln... Bei Grundangeln brauche ich nur etwa 45min bis meine Würmer im Wasser sind incl. Anfahrt, da kann man halt öfter auch spontan für zwei/drei Stündchen los ohne größeren Aufwand...
Dann will ich mal hoffen und drücke euch allen die Daumen, dass richtig was geht... Auch nach Schweden den „Hardcoreangler“ viel Erfolg und schöne Aale ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juli 2020)

Moin @Drillsucht69

Bei mir liegts ganz einfach am durchschlagenden Erfolg. 
Ich fahre oft genug raus und probiere mittlerweile auch Gewässer, die ich entweder schon lange nicht mehr besucht habe oder gar noch nie.

Dennoch gehe ich seit Ende Mai nur mit Fahrkarten nach Hause, nen Biss ist hier mittlerweile wie ein Sechser im Lotto.
Den letzten Aal den ich mitgenommen habe war am 30.Mai, das war einer von zweien die ich dieses Jahr überhaupt mitnehmen konnte.
Von daher kann ich hier einfach nix posten.
Entweder gibt es hier nirgendwo mehr Aale (was ich nicht glaube) oder die haben alle verschlossene Mäuler.
Ich bin übrigens auch nicht der einzige, der partout garnix mehr hier fängt.


----------



## DenizJP (23. Juli 2020)

@Bimmelrudi 

Interessant - bei uns hab ich nun schon mehrmals gehört dass 2020 ein echtes Aal-Jahr ist.
Was ich bestätigen kann. Wenn auf Zander nix geht, einfach Tauwurm nachts raus und man kann die Sekunden runterzählen bis es kräftig bimmelt...

hab mal bei mir geschaut - meinen allerersten Aal beim ersten Mal Grundangeln am 30.5. gefangen. Seitdem insgesamt 24 Aale raus gezogen.

Und da sind die versemmelten Anhiebe und Drills nicht reingerechnet logischerweise.


und das als blutiger Neuling.. Kollege der schon länger angelt hat letztens zu Zweit 16 Aale in einer Nacht gefangen.





Woran es aber liegt weiß anscheinend keiner.. eventuell wurde ja die Jahre zuvor ordentlich besetzt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juli 2020)

Ganz ehrlich..ich will gar keine Massenfänge a la 10 Stk die Nacht.
Erstens kann ich sie gar nicht verwerten, zweitens bringt es nix ein insich geschlossenes Gewässer mal schnell leer zu fischen.
Hier hätte kein Verein auch nur ansatzweise die Möglichkeit mal gescheiten Besatz durchzuführen..nichtmal der LAV hat die Mittel dafür.
6-7 war das höchste der Gefühle mal bei einem Ansitz, das liegt aber auch schon einige Jährchen zurück.
In der Regel sind es 1-2, wenns gut läuft auch mal 3.
Das ist auch mehr als genug wie ich finde. Gibt aber immer Leute die den Hals nicht voll genug kriegen, egal wo.

Wird eh Zeit das man beim Aal mal ne Mengenbegrenzung einführt. Jeder andre Kackfisch hat eine tägl. Begrenzungmenge, nur der Aal nicht und dabei kann er sich nichtmal selbst hierzulande vermehren....das verstehe wer will.
In manchen BL sind die Mindestmaße auch nen Witz..35-45cm, da ist doch nix dran an so nem Aal.


----------



## ralle (23. Juli 2020)

Ruten sind ausgelegt-es könnte losgehen!


----------



## Blueser (23. Juli 2020)

Ich werde das gezielte Angeln hier bei uns auf Aal einstellen. Es gibt wohl in unseren Gewässern nur genau einen Aal, der regelmäßig zwischen null und zwei Uhr an den Haken geht. Und der ist nicht mal 40cm. Also gehe ich in Zukunft mit Pose und Wurm auf Fisch, welcher, ist mir mittlerweile egal. 

PS: würde ja gern den kleinen Zwurbel irgendwie, wie bei Vögeln üblich, beringen, um die Angelegenheit zu verifizieren. Aber wegen fehlender Gliedmaßen nicht so ohne weiteres möglich. Chippen, Piercing, tätowieren etc. fällt weg, da er nicht ruhig bleibt. Außerdem ruft das Petra auf den Plan. Siehe entsprechenden Thread, interessant wäre es aber allemal...  
Egal, nächste Woche gehe ich gezielt auf Karpfen. Mal schauen, ob der (Über-) Aal beißt.


----------



## DenizJP (23. Juli 2020)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde.

hab nun schon öfters gehört die großen Schlangen würden neben KöFi auch auf Wurmbündel gut gehen.

Ist da was dran? Ich dachter das erhöht in erster Linie die Fehlbissquote?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Juli 2020)

Petri Jungs!!!
Und besten Dank für eure Feedbacks bis jetzt...

Deniz du musst es mal einfach ausprobieren...Man kann es nicht so pauschal sagen...Aber attraktiv sind zwei Tauis schon für den Aal...

Ich habe einige Aale diese Saison auf zwei Tauwürmer gefangen, aber genau so viele auf ein ganzen oder auch 3/4 Wurm... Vor allem zu Anfang meiner Touren auf Aal aber da lief der Aal schon drei / vier Wochen... 
Wenn die kleinen dran knabbern, hast du schon einige Fehlbisse... 
Da die Aale am mein Gewässer sehr vorsichtig beißen habe ich umgestellt und mit kleineren Ködern konnte ich mehr Bisse verwerten... Hier beißen die Grundeln aggressiver als die Aale... Komisch aber wahr und bei Widerstand ignorieren die den Köder...Pose wäre vielleicht die bessere Lösung aber wenn es läuft warum dann........???
Ich gebe bei kleinster Bewegung in der Rutenspitze schon etwa 30cm Schnur und das zwei- drei mal hintereinander und nehme die Schnur dabei auf Fühlung um den Widerstand zu verhindern bevor ich den Anhieb setze...Mach ich das nicht, fange ich viel weniger aber dazu habe ich schon auch geschrieben...Wenn das einer nicht weißt, der würde die Bisse nie und niemals einen Aal zuordnen... Verstehe es selber nicht, ist aber so...Ich hatte keine zehn Klassische Aalbisse auf die Aale die ich gefangen habe...
Übrigens habe ich es heute nicht ans Wasser geschafft, aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben...
Wochenende ist verplant aber ich drücke euch die Daumen...


----------



## DenizJP (24. Juli 2020)

@Drillsucht69  hab es ja auch gestern in der Praxis erfolgreich testen können ^^

hatte auf nen 2er Wurmhaken von Owner 2 Tauwürmer mehrmals aufgestochen. Hat geklappt


----------



## ralle (24. Juli 2020)

Wenigstens nicht geschneidert - 2 Schnürsenkel und 2 gute zum Räuchern - paßt !!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> hatte auf nen 2er Wurmhaken von Owner 2 Tauwürmer mehrmals aufgestochen. Hat geklappt



Nicht nur die Menge, auch die lebhafteren Würmer am Haken können schon attraktiver wirken als so ein halbtot aufgezogener Wurm...

Petri zum PB....

Auch an ralle ein Fettes Petri...


----------



## wolf710 (24. Juli 2020)

Lecker Räucheraale der größte knapp 90 cm.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Juli 2020)

Lecker, ich kann die fast riechen...

Gute Idee, werde auch die Tage räuchern...Hast mir jetzt richtig Appetit  drauf gemacht...


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Juli 2020)

Es ist natürlich für die jenigen, die keine guten Aal Gewässer vor der nase haben schwierig, aber es ist ja auch durchaus so, dass die vermeintlich besten Aalmonate 2020 nun mal hinter uns liegen. Der Juli und der August waren hier eigentlich auch immer nicht einfach. Man kann fangen, aber dafür muss man auch los gehen. Und Stückzahlen sind dann auch nicht wirklich zu fangen. Ich freue mich denn eigentlich immer auf den September/Oktober, die eigentlich rocken. Nur 2019 war alles anders. Juli und August top, September und Oktober ein Reinfall. Mal schauen was noch kommt. Meine Schlagzahl der Gewässerbesuche hat nachgelassen. Habe jetzt eine Woche Urlaub hinter mir und war genau einemal raus. Am Sonntag fahre ich nochmal zur Weser und bleibe so bis Montag Abend. Aber auch da scheint es ruhiger geworden zu sein. Mal abwarten.


----------



## DenizJP (24. Juli 2020)

ich sehe das ganze immer meist aus "Anfängeraugen": heißt wenn ich 1-2 maßige Aale rausziehe war das für mich bereits ein großer Erfolg 

Aalnächte mit nem Dutzend Aale mag es ja geben aber das brauch ich nicht mal..


----------



## zokker (24. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ...   heißt wenn ich 1-2 maßige Aale rausziehe war das für mich bereits ein großer Erfolg
> 
> Aalnächte mit nem Dutzend Aale mag es ja geben aber das brauch ich nicht mal..



Genau so sehe ich das auch.
Für mich steht nicht nur der Aal im Mittelpunkt. Das Naturerlebnis und ein paar gute Fotos sind mir genau so wichtig.


----------



## börnie (24. Juli 2020)

...da schließe ich mich den Vorschreibern gerne an.
Wirklich wertvoll ist doch eigentlich die Zeit die man draußen ist, in der Natur. Abschalten vom Job und dem ganzen Drumherum.
Aale nehme ich zwar auch mit, aber nur soviel wie ich wirklich selber verwerten kann. Dazu gehören keine regelmäßigen Räucheraal-Orgien mit allen möglichen Nachbarn, Bekannten und Freunden. Und ich verschenke auch keine Aale mehr. Das war früher mal so. Heute gehe verantwortungsvoller mit diesem Thema um.
Aber ich verurteile auch niemanden, wenn er das anders sieht. Muss jeder selber entscheiden und verantworten.

Wir haben hier an fast allen Gewässern der Seenplatte eh eine Fangbegrenzung von 2 Aalen pro Kalendertag.
Das macht irgendwie auch Sinn.


----------



## wolf710 (24. Juli 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Lecker, ich kann die fast riechen...
> 
> Gute Idee, werde auch die Tage räuchern...Hast mir jetzt richtig Appetit  drauf gemacht...


Dann viel Spaß beim Räuchern, ich werde mir die jetzt gut schmecken lassen.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Juli 2020)

wolf710 schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß beim Räuchern, ich werde mir die jetzt gut schmecken lassen.


Dann wünsche ich dir guten Appetit.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Juli 2020)

Bin mit ein / zwei guten auch immer mehr als hochzufrieden... Habe aber nichts dagegen wenn es ein oder zwei mehr werden ...Auch wenn nichts geht ist es auch ok...Hatte bis dato einmal ne Sternstunde, das hat natürlich voll Bock gemacht... Da machte die angelei richtig Bock und hätte nichts gegen wenn es sich mal wiederholt, halt volles Adrenalin pur...Für mich ist aber auch wichtig am Wasser zu sitzen, abschalten, die Ruhe und Zeit genießen und wenn die beißen um so schöner die Nacht und die Freude  an der Sache....Oft mache ich sogar das Telefon auf leise und will nicht gestört werden...
Die Räucherei macht mir auch sehr viel Spaß wie das Angeln und wenn ich dabei einige glücklich machen kann, ist die Freude bei mir auch sehr groß... Etwas Bier dabei, über angeln fachsimpeln ist doch geiler als jede olle Grillparty...
Ist halt ein richtig geiles Hobby und nur deshalb gehe ich Angeln weil für mich es nie langweilig wirkt...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (27. Juli 2020)

börnie schrieb:


> ...da schließe ich mich den Vorschreibern gerne an.
> Wirklich wertvoll ist doch eigentlich die Zeit die man draußen ist, in der Natur. Abschalten vom Job und dem ganzen Drumherum.
> Aale nehme ich zwar auch mit, aber nur soviel wie ich wirklich selber verwerten kann. Dazu gehören keine regelmäßigen Räucheraal-Orgien mit allen möglichen Nachbarn, Bekannten und Freunden. Und ich verschenke auch keine Aale mehr. Das war früher mal so. Heute gehe verantwortungsvoller mit diesem Thema um.
> Aber ich verurteile auch niemanden, wenn er das anders sieht. Muss jeder selber entscheiden und verantworten.
> ...





So siehts aus, gerade in den Löchern auf der Müritz höre ich immer noch Opa und so weiter...ah 10-30 Aale am Tag war normal...
Sich dann aber später wundern das immer weniger beißt....
Mittlerweile steht quasi kein Boot mehr im Frühjahr oder Herbst an den alten Spots...

Man kann sich ja vorstellen, was man so persönlich an Aal essen kann, da ist es schon erstaunlich was andere so verdrücken können anscheinend, wenn man hier die Summe der Fänge betrachtet...


----------



## Chief Brolly (27. Juli 2020)

börnie schrieb:


> eine Fangbegrenzung von 2 Aalen pro Kalendertag.
> Das macht irgendwie auch Sinn.



Wir haben an unseren Verbandsgewässern eine Fangbegrenzung von 3 Aalen in der Woche! 
Bisher bin ich da aber nie rangekommen, fange vielleicht mal einen, wenns gut läuft, 2 in 14 Tagen....


----------



## wolf710 (27. Juli 2020)

Und wieder wurde mein 0,35 vorfach an der posen angel gesprengt vom riesen aal aus dem See, machst dicke 0,40 dran geht keiner dran, jetzt angel ich mit stahl, wie vor Jahren auch schon und das auf Wurm. Naja aal im Kraut keine Chance.


----------



## wolf710 (27. Juli 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wir haben an unseren Verbandsgewässern eine Fangbegrenzung von 3 Aalen in der Woche!
> Bisher bin ich da aber nie rangekommen, fange vielleicht mal einen, wenns gut läuft, 2 in 14 Tagen....


Fange 1 aal bis 2 Aale  im Monat, am See nur. Aber dafür richtig gute. Muss man nicht verstehen.


----------



## fishhawk (27. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wir haben an unseren Verbandsgewässern eine Fangbegrenzung von 3 Aalen in der Woche!



Wobei diese Quote m.E. aber nichts zur Arterhaltung beiträgt.

Der Verband schreibt ja selber, dass keiner der Aale aus diesene Gewässern jemals die Sargasso See erreichen wird.

Da könnte man sich schon die Frage stellen, warum sie dann trotzdem munter weiter besetzen.


----------



## Micha1450 (27. Juli 2020)

An der Elbe heute ein 60er Breitkopf nach 2 Minuten um 20Uhr. Dann nichts SInnvolles mehr.


----------



## inextremo6 (29. Juli 2020)

Guten morgen aus Südschweden. Das Glück hat mich nach 4 erfolglosen Ansitzen heute Nacht wieder. Bericht unter live vom Wasser.
3 schöne Aale gabs auf halben Tauwurm. Leider zu spät erkannt, dass die nur kleine Köder wollten.
Erst kam ein 75er, dann gabs noch 2 megafette Granaten von 91 und 92cm.
Es war einfach Adrenalin pur.


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. Juli 2020)

Schön @inextremo6 .
Das sei dir gegönnt. Und dann gleich zwei richtige Granaten dabei. Mal ne dumme Frage. Schweden ist Aal generell noch frei, oder ist das Gewässerabhängig. Die Norweger haben den doch komplett zugemacht oder?


----------



## fishhawk (29. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> oder ist das Gewässerabhängig.



Meines Wissens ist in Schweden der Aal für Angler grundsätzlich gesperrt, außer das Gewässer lässt eine Abwanderung zum Meer nicht zu.

Beschwören könnte ich das aber nicht.


----------



## inextremo6 (29. Juli 2020)

Hi Aalzheimer. Ich kann dazu nur sagen,dass in den meisten Gewässern Aalangeln erlaubt ist. Mndestmass liegt hier allerdings bei 70cm.
Schau mal auf fiske.se da steht bei jeder zu kaufenden Angelkarte hinter,ob es erlaubt
Ist oder nicht.Ich kann nur sagen, dass zb.
am Bolmen,asnen, sommen,flären sowie den beiden grosseen und noch viele mehr Aalangeln erlaubt ist. Aber in Schweden angelt eh keiner auf Aal. Die Einheimischen ekeln sich. Touristen fangen lieber Zander u Hecht ,also ähnlich wie in Deutschland. Für die Wirtschaft sind wir doch unlukrativ, die machen lieber ihr Geld bei der Karpfen- und Raubfischfraktion


----------



## DenizJP (29. Juli 2020)

Kann mir einer sagen ob es aktuell Verzehrempfehlungen für Aal aus dem Main gibt?

Also bzgl. Schadstoffen etc?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Juli 2020)

@inextremo6 :
Freut mich für dich, richtig geile Kaliber...
Fahre jetzt auch los mit der Hoffnung etwas Adrenalin zu tanken... Will heute mal mehr in der Strömung probieren und checken ob da einer oder zwei rumschlängeln ...


----------



## Hering 58 (29. Juli 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> @inextremo6 :
> Freut mich für dich, richtig geile Kaliber...
> Fahre jetzt auch los mit der Hoffnung etwas Adrenalin zu tanken... Will heute mal mehr in der Strömung probieren und checken ob da einer oder zwei rumschlängeln ...


Viel Spaß und Glück.Petri


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen ob es aktuell Verzehrempfehlungen für Aal aus dem Main gibt?
> 
> Also bzgl. Schadstoffen etc?


Nicht direkt für Aal aber.........................








						Kann man Fische aus dem Main essen?
					

Früher galt der Main als „biologisch tot“, heute sitzen fast jeden Tag Angler am Fluss. Aber ist auch genießbar, was sie da am Haken hängen haben?




					merkurist.de


----------



## inextremo6 (29. Juli 2020)

Hi Drillsucht,
wünsche Dir optimale Erfolge. Bleibe heute im Haus. Hier ist Sturm 60kmh und Temperatur um 10Grad gefallen.
Und vor allem ich kann eben Nachts nicht abbrechen. Muss mit dem Boot 2,5km nur nach GPS fahren und an 2 Stellen das Boot über Steine rudern, ist echt nicht schön.....und das Nachts allein, ist echt scheisse. Mein E-Motor hat schon ganz schön gelitten.
Wird nicht mein Favoritensee hier im Norden.
Übrigens meine Aale hatten alle nichts im Magen, bedeutet, dass sie auf Grund der Witterungsumstände nichts fressen.Deshalb auch die übervorsichtigen Bisse und kleinen Köder.Naja vielleicht gehts morgen nochmal raus.
Hol was raus und allen am Wasser wünsche ich natürlich das Gleiche.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. Juli 2020)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Nicht direkt für Aal aber.........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schau von wem die Infos kommen.
Da wurde nichts geprüft. Es wird einfach nur die Meinung eines Angelfischers wiedergegeben.
Im Rhein, und beim Main gehe ich von ähnlich hoher Belastung des Flussgrundes aus, sind am Grund lebende Fische sehr hoch belastet. Wenn man solche Fische als Angler privat verkaufen würde, würde man sich wahrscheinlich gefährlicher Körperverletzung schuldig machen.
Das mag übertrieben klingen, doch die am Boden lebenden Fische sind sehr hoch belastet.
Siehe echte Testergebnisse.
Dir und deiner Familie tust du damit nichts Gutes.


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. Juli 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Schau von wem die Infos kommen.
> Da wurde nichts geprüft. Es wird einfach nur die Meinung eines Angelfischers wiedergegeben.
> Im Rhein, und beim Main gehe ich von ähnlich hoher Belastung des Flussgrundes aus, sind am Grund lebende Fische sehr hoch belastet. Wenn man solche Fische als Angler privat verkaufen würde, würde man sich wahrscheinlich gefährlicher Körperverletzung schuldig machen.
> Das mag übertrieben klingen, doch die am Boden lebenden Fische sind sehr hoch belastet.
> ...




Deshalb habe ich ja auch geschrieben......aber !
Das gerade Aale aus fast allen größeren Flüssen (ELBE,WESER,RHEIN ) usw.stark belastet sind,
dürfte eigentlich, ziemlich bekannt sein.

Der Verzehr von ein oder zwei *jüngeren* Fischen im Monat hingegen sei bedenkenlos möglich .


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. Juli 2020)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Der Verzehr von ein oder zwei *jüngeren* Fischen im Monat hingegen sei bedenkenlos möglich


Geblubber von einem "Angelfischer".
Wie kommt er zu der Aussage? Steht dort nicht.
Ausgedacht?


----------



## börnie (30. Juli 2020)

Petri zu den schönen Schweden-Aalen inextremo6. Hast sie Dir verdient 
Ich bin im Moment mehr am nageln als am angeln. Meinen uralten Bootsschuppen + Steg endlich mal restaurieren.
Ist aber fast fertig und bald geht´s wieder zum 
Auch allen anderen am Wasser Petri und schleimige Handtücher...


----------



## inextremo6 (31. Juli 2020)

Hi börnie.Danke Dir u allen anderen. Naja die beste Zeit steht uns ja noch bevor.Wenn ich an letztes Jahr bei mir an Mitte September bis Ende Oktober denke, freue ich mich jetzt schon auf kommende Sternstunden. Gestern letzte Sitzung im Urlaub brachte noch einen 89er u einen 86er auf Wurm.Bericht unter Statusmeldungen live am Wasser.Insgesamt in 7 Nächten brachten somit 7 Aale, einer untermassig 3 ü 90er,1 75er und die beiden heute Nacht mit 86 u 89cm. 4 Nächte ohne Aal, gabs hier noch nie, aber eben das Wetter!!!!!
Als Beifang in der 1. Woche mehrere gute Zander, ein paar sehenswerte Barsche u. In der 2.Woche viele Hechte  bis 80cm. Alle Fische ausser die 6 gr. Aale dürfen weiter schwimmen. Für die Wetterkapriolen ein gutes Ergebnis.wir freuen uns aufs nächste Jahr .
Im Hintergrund des Bildes die wasserverseuchenden Seekannenteppiche.


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. Juli 2020)

börnie schrieb:


> Petri zu den schönen Schweden-Aalen inextremo6. Hast sie Dir verdient
> Ich bin im Moment mehr am nageln als am angeln.



Gut das es das Boardferkel wohl nicht mehr gibt. Der Titel wäre Dir sonst nicht mehr zu nehmen


----------



## DenizJP (1. August 2020)

Die Aale gestern gingen bei mir übrigens an eine befreundete japanische Familie

also Auftragsangeln sozusagen ^^
Hatten von meinen Ausflügen gehört und gefragt ob ich Ihnen Aal angeln könnte 


sie haben dann lecker japanisches Unagi Gericht gemacht


----------



## zokker (1. August 2020)

Das sieht ja lecker aus ... deine jap. Freunde haben aber eine heiße Spüle ...


----------



## DenizJP (2. August 2020)

Kleine Frage in die Runde.

Bei den Fertig-Vorfächern (egal welche Marke) sind die Schnüre ja in der Regel nicht wirklich dick..

@Chief Brolly  nutzt ja beispielsweise Kevlar hierfür. 


Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen bzgl. KöFi-Angeln mit Kevlar? Denn neben Aal will ich ja auch gern dass mal ein Zander einsteigt. Oder eignen sich da lieber Mono- Schnüre so ab 0,40 mm Dicke dann für beides?


----------



## zokker (2. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Oder eignen sich da lieber Mono- Schnüre so ab 0,40 mm Dicke dann für beides?



Ich angle nur mit 35er Vorfach. Hat noch kein Aal oder Zander gesprengt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Kleine Frage in die Runde.
> 
> Bei den Fertig-Vorfächern (egal welche Marke) sind die Schnüre ja in der Regel nicht wirklich dick..
> 
> ...



Moin,

das ist eine interessante Frage - denn der Aal raspelt eine geschmeidige Mono , die für den vorsichtigeren Zander gut ist, schnell durch.

Ein 35er Monovorfach ist für Aal das Minimum aber für Zander schon grenzwertig, wenn sie vorsichtig sind.

Ein 40er Kevlar hält dem Aal stand , bietet dem Zander ein geschmeidiges Vorfach - also für beide Fische gut geeignet.

Das (große) Problem bildet aber die Tragkraft des Vorfaches bei einem Hänger - dann reißt i.d.R. die gesamte Montage ab.

Abhilfe schafft hier eine Vorfachkombination : kurzes Stück 35er Mono , verbunden ( über Sprengring / Wirbel ohne Karabiner ) mit dem Kevlarvorfach , an dem sich

der Haken befindet.

Dann kommt noch die Gretchenfrage nach dem Haken - der Aal hat ein schmales Maul , der Zander wird von normalen Wurmhaken schlechter gehalten , wenn er nicht schluckt.

Kompromiss kann ein rel. kleiner Karpfenhaken sein, aber nicht zu klein , damit der Hakenbogen ausreichend weit ist, um den Zander sicher zu halten.

Ich habe mal 4er Rundbogenhaken ( glaube Gamakatsu in schwarz ) verwendet , mit Erfolg.

Zander und Aal gemeinsam beangeln ist immer ein Kompromiss und nicht ganz so einfach .

R.S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. August 2020)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das 0,35 voll und ganz ausreicht... Ich selbst angel mit 30er Vorfach und alles ist gut... Wenn ich selbst binde, nehme ich 32er...Für Zander 32er reicht voll aus, man hat auch noch ne Bremse an der Rolle...
Viel wichtiger ist bei jedem beködern das Vorfach nach minimalsten Beschädigungen durch Muscheln oder  Krabben/ Krebsen zu überprüfen sowie auch auf zugfestigkeit an beiden Knoten... Oft merkt man dann ob ne Krabbe oder ne Grundel sich den Wurm runter gepickt hat... Da sehe ich eher den Fehler als wenn der Aal die Schnur zersäbelt...

Ich war gestern auch unterwegs und konnte ein Endsiebziger landen... Das war der einzigste Biss bei zwei Mann je zwei Ruten... Ja ja... Der fast „Vollmond und der Aal“ ,wenigsten habe ich ein Alibi  ...
Mitte der Woche hatte es noch im Gegenteil zu gestern richtig gescheppert und ich durfte meine schönste Aalnacht erleben...


----------



## inextremo6 (2. August 2020)

Ich glaube, ihr macht euch da ein wenig viel Stress. Ich angel wie Zokker nur mit guter monofiler,allerdings  mit  30er.ich habe noch nie einen Zander o. Aal wegen durchgeraspelter Schnur verloren.Ist der erstmal vom Grund, Kraut o ähnliches raus, kurbel ich nicht mehr ,wie ein Irrer, sondern versuche den gefühlvoll unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche ans Boot zu bekommen u den schnellst möglich in den Kescher zu bekommen, Unter Umständen dauert es auch mal länger,aber mehr als angeraut war das Vorfach nie. Ich spreche hier nicht von Durchschnittsgrössen, gerade bei Zandern habe ich schon öfter mit dieser Schnur wahre Monster heraus gezaubert.Gut vom Boot aus hat man auch ein anderen Winkel zum Fisch und kann ihn auch besser führen. Bei Aal,Rute robust,ich bevorzuge 3m-4,2 Rolle mit guter einstellbarer Bremse, ansonsten alles im Rahmen. Nichts Aufregendes im unteren Preissegment.ich habe keine Rute u keine Rolle die mehr als 30 € gekostet hat.
Ich rede hier ausschließlich vom Aalangeln.für Zander u Meer dürfen es schon 2- 5 € mehr sein


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. August 2020)

Und da liegen die Fehler in den Details.

Was hier funktioniert, funktioniert an einem anderen Gewässer schlecht oder nicht.

Es geht auch nicht nur um das Fischen an freien Strecken oder vom Boot , Deniz fischt in einem Industriefluss mit Packung , Fischen, die sich oft festsetzen und auch mit gutem Welsbestand.

und ja, eine 30er Mono wäre hierfür geradezu ungeeignet .

Zudem gibt es Gewässer, da wird nicht gekeschert, sondern herausgehoben, bestenfalls gestrandet.

Und ja, ich habe schon gute Aale verloren auf 30er Qualitätsvorfach - hier gibt es nämlcht dichte Krautbänke , durch die der Fisch erstmal durchgeprügelt werden muss .

Teilweise im dicken Krautbüschel kommen dann 80+ Aale hoch und müssen noch gestrandet werden - mit 30er Mono ein reines Glücksspiel !

Meine erfahrungen mit dem Vorfach beziehen sich auf 30 Jahre Angeln im Rhein, Seen und Tideflüssen.

Also Obacht: jedes Gewässer und jede Angelart erfordert Ihre eigenen Ansprüche .

P.S: Zander "Ü 80 " drillt man auch am 20er Vorfach aus, wenn der Haken sitzt.

Am Main mit Steinen ,Abrieb  großen Aalen und Welsen ist unter 35er absolutes Roulette...eigentlich wäre ein 40er Vorfach sinnvoller , siehe Deniz bereits geschilderten Verluste.

Deshalb ist die Mono-Kevlarvariante auf Aal und Zander in diesem Fall eine sinnvolle Alternative.

R.S.


----------



## inextremo6 (2. August 2020)

Genau Du hast recht:Aber das hatte ich auch geschrieben


inextremo6 schrieb:


> Gut vom Boot aus hat man auch ein anderen Winkel zum Fisch und kann ihn auch besser führen.


----------



## DenizJP (2. August 2020)

Danke für die Informationen wie immer 

hab mir erstmal Aal/Wurmhaken mit Öse besorgt und werde nun mal Vorfächer mit wumms schnüren

Wie gesagt Ziel ist hierbei Aal

bei den Köfi nutze ich aktuell 0,40 mm FC Vorfächer


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. August 2020)

Zitat Deniz:
"Danke für die Informationen wie immer 

hab mir erstmal Aal/Wurmhaken mit Öse besorgt und werde nun mal Vorfächer mit wumms schnüren

Wie gesagt Ziel ist hierbei Aal

*bei den Köfi nutze ich aktuell 0,40 mm FC Vorfächer"*



Leider die noch schlechtere Wahl - FC ist nämlich nochmal steifer , als die eh´ schon grobe 0,40er Mono ( Zander )

Ich weiß, wg. Abrieb besser ... aber ein maßiger Zander am 40er FC wird gern mal loslassen.

Verflucht nochmal, dann nimm halt die 0,35er weiche abriebfeste Mono 

( mein Kevlarvorfachwunder is nat.  nen Versuch wert ) duck und wech....


----------



## necropolis (3. August 2020)

40'er Vorfächer?

Verwechselt Ihr nicht Aale mit einem Barrakuda oder Bluefisch und Kanal mit dem Atlantik? 

Also ich fische 25'er Hauptschnur und 22'er Vorfach / Mono - wenn ich auf Zander oder Aal ansitze und zwar egal ob Kanal oder Rhein.
Und bis jetzt holte ich jeden Fisch raus, PB war 84'er Zander und 89'er Aal.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (3. August 2020)

........ich.....30er Hauptschnur,,28er Vorfach.


----------



## DenizJP (3. August 2020)

hab mich neulich mit nem anderen Angler unterhalten.

der setzt direkt max. 2 sek nach Biss den Anhieb um eben keinen Schnurabzug zu geben da sonst die Schnur schnell durch sei.



ich teste mich durch und schau ^^

@Rheinspezie  werd mal die Tage Kevlar bestellen wenn es gezielt auf Aal geht. Wo anders hieß es 7x7 Stahl alles andere sei fahrlässig..


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. August 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Und da liegen die Fehler in den Details.
> 
> Was hier funktioniert, funktioniert an einem anderen Gewässer schlecht oder nicht.
> 
> ...



Bin ganz deiner Meinung! Hier am Main-Donau-Kanal haben die Hotspots auch Staudenmäßige UW-Pflanzen, Scharfkantige Muschelbänke und sehr starke Kehrströmungen, die eine Änderung des Wasserstandes bis ca. 60 cm in Schleusennähe oder zwischen 2 Schleusen bewirken! 

Ein Kevlarvorfach (Tragkraft 15 kg) wurde mir beim Anhieb von einem Muschelbündel an einer Kante einfach zerschnitten! 

Seitdem verwende ich dieses Vorfachmaterial: Nicht zu dick, gut zu binden und wahnsinnig abriebfest! 
Kostet zwar etwas mehr als FC oder Kevlar, aber die Sicherheit, an an einem sehr schwierigen Gewässer einen guten Aal zu Haken und zu landen, sind mir die paar Euros mehr schon wert! 

Als Hauptschnur nehme ich geflochtene von 0,20 bis 0,32er, Mono nehme ich nur gelegentlich zum Grundelangeln, aber dann schon 0,40er.

Jedes Gewässer erfordert andere Montagen, weil eben verschiedene Voraussetzungen herrschen, auf die man sich einstellen muß. 

Lieber gröberes Gerät nehmen, als einen guten (oder mehrere) durch Schnurbruch zu verlieren!


----------



## DenizJP (4. August 2020)

Du badest also deine Vorfächer in Volvic @Chief Brolly ?
Das der Trick?


aber Spaß beiseite

wieviel lbs nimmst du? Das nur für Aal oder?


----------



## DenizJP (4. August 2020)

Aktuell angel ich wieder mit Vorfächern 50-70 cm auf Aal.


Macht es einen großen Unterschied ob 20-40 cm oder länger?

Auf kurze Vorfächer hab ich selber bisher nie was gefangen.. evtl. hat ich auch einfach nur Pech..


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. August 2020)

Ich angel lieber länger...
Finde die Chancen sind größer wegen den geringeren Widerstand bei Köderaufnahme für den Aal, natürlich bei Grundangeln...


----------



## DenizJP (4. August 2020)

So sehe ich das auch 

sehe dann aber wieder Videos oder Texte von MK und anderen die was von maximal 30 cm erzählen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. August 2020)

OK....
Keine Ahnung und noch nie Gedanken gemacht über kürzeres Vorfach...
warum machen die das???


----------



## ralle (4. August 2020)

Am Donnerstag nach der Arbeit wird der nächste Angriff gestartet. Werde auch verschiedene Längen von Vorfächern mal testen.  

Und wehe die Aale halten sich wieder wie am Sonntag zurück.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. August 2020)

Dann viel Spaß und Erfolg am Donnerstag ...
Wird schon was gehen...

Ich werde in der nächsten Zeit nicht so wirklich angeln gehen... Arbeit ruft, morgen werden Häuser eingerüstet und bekommen neuen Anstrich...Alles in Eigenleistung was ich schon zwei-drei Jahre vor mir herschiebe...
Wünsche allen gute Fänge und viel Spaß am Wasser...


----------



## börnie (5. August 2020)

necropolis schrieb:


> 40'er Vorfächer?
> 
> Verwechselt Ihr nicht Aale mit einem Barrakuda oder Bluefisch und Kanal mit dem Atlantik?
> 
> ...


...echt jetzt ? Eine 22er Mono als Vorfach ?
Angelst Du auf Brataale ?
Also ich mach das mit den Aalen ja jetzt auch schon so um die 40 Jahre. Aber eine 22er oder 25er hab ich noch nie verwendet.
Ich fische allerdings auch überwiegend mit Köfi auf die größeren. Und die Mädels mit ihren breiten Köpfen haben so hübsche kleine, aber scharfe, Raspelzähnchen mit denen sie nicht selten aus einer 35er nur noch eine 25er machen. Wenn Du aber schon mit einer 22er anfängst und es bleibt beim Drill nur noch eine 12er, dann wird die Luft aber seeehr dünn...


----------



## necropolis (5. August 2020)

börnie schrieb:


> ...echt jetzt ? Eine 22er Mono als Vorfach ?
> Angelst Du auf Brataale ?
> Also ich mach das mit den Aalen ja jetzt auch schon so um die 40 Jahre. Aber eine 22er oder 25er hab ich noch nie verwendet.
> Ich fische allerdings auch überwiegend mit Köfi auf die größeren. Und die Mädels mit ihren breiten Köpfen haben so hübsche kleine, aber scharfe, Raspelzähnchen mit denen sie nicht selten aus einer 35er nur noch eine 25er machen. Wenn Du aber schon mit einer 22er anfängst und es bleibt beim Drill nur noch eine 12er, dann wird die Luft aber seeehr dünn...


Also, ich angle seit über 30 Jahren und habe massige Fische durch Abriss des Vorfachs sicherlich auch schon verloren, jedoch eher selten.
Ich hab in meinem Ausgangsbeitrag allerdings die Wurm Montage gemeint.
Wenn ich mit Köfi angle(überwiegend am Rhein) verwende ich schon eine stärkere Schnur und ein Fluo Vorfach( 28-33 ) - aber nicht dicker!!
IMHO tendieren viele Angler oft dazu zu stärkere Schnüre, überdimensional große Rollen o.ä. zu verwenden.
Aber nichts für ungut, Jeder wie er mag


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. August 2020)

@Chief Brolly , das ist mal ein guter Tip mit dem abriebsfesten Vorfach ,wie teuer ist denn die Spule und wenn der Versand noch draufkommt ?

Ich mein, meine Bereitschaft viel Geld auszugeben sinkt mit der Dauer der sch... Corona Krise 


So ein Mist, durch das heiße Sommerwetter ziehen gerade nicht wenige Großfamilien zum See und hauen da richtig auf die Ka..e 

Noch ohne Ende Pandemieverdrossene, die in größeren Gruppen Chillen, Grillen und Saufen ... den See kann ich zum Angeln denke ich , abhaken.

Langsam wird die Luft dünne , weil an den stehenden Gewässern bei mir die Aalsaison max. bis Anfang Okt. geht , dann ziehen sich die Fische in unerreichbare Tiefen

und Weiten zurück...

Diesen Jahr ist komisch, wünschte, ich hätte auch so einen Kanal oder Tidefluss in Reichweite , wo es top Bestände gibt...der Aalverseuchte Rhein scheidet bei mir wg.

Unverzehrbarkeit der Aale leider aus - da könnte man sehr gut fangen, aber die sind ja voll mit Giften 

Was solls, 

Petri !


----------



## yukonjack (5. August 2020)

Schlechter geht's nicht mehr. In diesem Jahr an der Aller(Raum Celle). 2 gute Aale (über 50 Ansitze), dafür Welse bis 2m möglich.


----------



## ralle (5. August 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß und Erfolg am Donnerstag ...
> Wird schon was gehen...
> 
> Ich werde in der nächsten Zeit nicht so wirklich angeln gehen... Arbeit ruft, morgen werden Häuser eingerüstet und bekommen neuen Anstrich...Alles in Eigenleistung was ich schon zwei-drei Jahre vor mir herschiebe...
> Wünsche allen gute Fänge und viel Spaß am Wasser...



Bei mir ist es andersrum  - habe am Samstag das Gerüst abgebaut - Haus ist nun rundum neu verputzt und gestrichen und so ist wieder mehr Zeit zum Angeln !!


----------



## ralle (5. August 2020)

Konnte doch nicht Bis Morgen warten


----------



## daci7 (5. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Aktuell angel ich wieder mit Vorfächern 50-70 cm auf Aal.
> 
> 
> Macht es einen großen Unterschied ob 20-40 cm oder länger?
> ...


Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach macht das einen großen Unterschied. Hatte dieses Jahr zum Beispiel das Erlebnis bei einem Aaltrip die falsche Hakenbox eingepackt zu haben. Da hatte ich nur fertige Vorfächer in 30cm mit ... hab mir nach ner Stunde dann Haken vom Kumpel geliehen - die Bisse und vor allem die Bissausbeute war deutlich schlechter! Das war im Rhein wohlgemerkt und mit Wurm.
Groetjes


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. August 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Konnte doch nicht Bis Morgen warten


 
Direkt aus dem Kofferraum Angeln,
jetzt müssen die nur noch beißen...
Mach ich auch mal ab und zu...meistens ist es dann ne kurze Session...


----------



## Blueser (5. August 2020)

Mache ich morgen, allerdings Spinnangeln, um ein neues Gewässer zu erkunden. Da soll es einen reichen und artenreichen Fischbestand geben. Meine Hausgewässer mutieren zu einem überangelten und mit Wagenburgen aus weit entfernten Bundesländern bestehenden Partygelände. Macht keinen Spaß mehr, fangen ist da außer mit der Stippe auch nicht mehr drinn.


----------



## ralle (6. August 2020)

War gestern ganz gut - einige schöne Bisse -- 3 Schnürsenkel und 2 gute für die Räuchertonne !


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. August 2020)

Petri Heil, ralle!  
Grund oder Pose?
Köder?


----------



## Hering 58 (6. August 2020)

Petri Heil allen Fängern der letzten Tage!


----------



## ralle (6. August 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil, ralle!
> Grund oder Pose?
> Köder?



Alle auf der Grundrute gefangen. Köder: Tauwurm halbiert


----------



## thomas1 (8. August 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Konnte doch nicht Bis Morgen warten


wo ist das ???  an der werra ??


----------



## ralle (8. August 2020)

Bereich Mihla-Creuzburg


----------



## Trymkie (11. August 2020)

Moin,
wollte mal eure Meinung hören.
Hatte mir überlegt, wie bring ich weiche Köder wie Leber oder Fischfetzen auf weite Distanz.
Hab dann ein Stück shrimp auf nen kleinen Drilling aufgezogen und den im Schnapsglas mit ner Mischung aus Wasser und hier nun Maggie, (aber lockstoff kann ja jeder nehmen was man mag) eingefroren. Ok langt je nach Strecke zum Angelplatz nur für den ersten Wurf. Hoffe nur die Strömung reisst die Montage wegen der größeren Oberfläche nicht mit. werds morgen früh testen.
Was denkt ihr über die montage?
PH Thorsten


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. August 2020)

Moin,

ich denke, Du wirst darauf keinen Aalbiss bekommen.

Shrimp wahrscheinlich vorgekocht , konserviert , dann nochmal eingefroren und MAGGIE dazu ? 

Habe schon mit Leber in der Hauptsrömung gefischt - ging aufgezogen , allerdings keine Geflügelleber , die ist zu weich.

Drilling mit Naturköder is so ne´ Sache , wenn geschluckt wurde, muss man jeden Beifang auch verwerten - reißt er ab , Qualvolles Ende.

Soll jetzt nicht zu negativ rüberkommen , nur sachlich.

R.S.


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. August 2020)

Habe den Tip bekommen, mal mit Hähnchenherzen und einem Stück Leber auf Aal zu angeln, werde ich mal ausprobieren... 

Ein Tip von mir ist, einen weichen Köder vorher aufgezogen am Haken einzufrieren und noch tiefgekühlt auszuwerten! 

Es gibt diese großen Shrimps auch ungekocht eingefroren in Schale. Muß man beim Asiaten kaufen oder im Netz bestellen, bei Eismann etwa....


----------



## Trymkie (13. August 2020)

@Rheinspezie hast recht, drilling ist unnötig wiel der köder ja gefroren ist.
Hatte das im kopf weil hier im hamburger Hafen auch oft mit Käse oder Frikadellen geangelt wird und die nehmen alle drilling damit der Köder hält bei der Strömung.

@Chief Brolly Dachte nur zusätzlich in Wasser mit Lockstoff wäre von Vorteil


----------



## Trymkie (13. August 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich denke, Du wirst darauf keinen Aalbiss bekommen.
> 
> ...


hattest recht. hab nur einen auf wurm bekommen.
Teste trotzdem Alternativköder


----------



## kingandre88 (14. August 2020)

Diesen richtig fetten 60er Breitkopf gabs vorhin am DHK auf Tauwurm


----------



## inextremo6 (14. August 2020)

Bin auch noch unterwegs. Bei mir gabs bis jetzt 2 55er 1 60er und 1 61er . Alle auf Minibarsch.Habe mich gerade dazu entschieden,auf Grund der Vielzahl der Aale,die ich dieses Jahr schon fangen durfte, nicht nur die 55er sondern auch die anderen beiden Aale wieder freizulassen, in der Hoffnung die in 4 oder 5 Jahren wieder zu fangen.Allen am Wasser beste Fänge


----------



## DenizJP (14. August 2020)

Bin nun wieder daheim

2 maßige Aale kamen mit, 2 dünne gingen zurück ins Wasser


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. August 2020)

Probiere das We mal nen neuen Köder auf Aal: Diese Garnelen, die ich heute beim Einkaufen im Real mal mitgenommen habe. 
Da gab's noch größere (Tiger Prawns), roh, aber meiner Meinung eher zum Meeresangeln oder auf Wels gut geeignet!


----------



## DenizJP (14. August 2020)

Hab ich auch mal getestet 
Lustigerweise liefen die Lake-Eisgarnelen besser


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. August 2020)

Linke Rute ist mit Garnele bestückt, die rechte mit Tauwurm. Bin mal gespannt, was besser läuft....


----------



## inextremo6 (16. August 2020)

Hi Leute, auch unter der Voraussetzung,dass ich mich hier unbeliebt mache,möchte ich mal erwähnen, dass die seit Jahren schöne, durch Aalzeimer interessant und berühmt gewordene Seite, ziemlich zu Köderanfragen und Vorfachstärken und anderen unwichtigen Sachen,
die man überall nachlesen kann mutiert.Fängt denn keiner mehr Aale? Schöner wäre es doch,wenn jeder seine Fänge und dazu vielleicht ein paar Einzelheiten und Bilder postet.Daraus könnte dann jeder Interessierte seine Schlüsse ziehen,ob er irgend etwas anders machen soll. Ob ich meinen Aal mit 25er oder 100er Schnur gefangen habe ist doch eigentlich egal.
Jaaa man verliert echt die Lust zu schreiben ,wenn unter Aalfänge 20 keine Bilder oder Fangberichte veröffentlich werden,sondern kopierte Zitate aus Angelliteratur u.ä.
Das ist keine Kritik,aber sind wir mal ehrlich, ein Bild o.Kurzbericht sind viel interessanter,als1000 Nachfragen.
Wünsche weiterhin allen beste Erfolge


----------



## DenizJP (16. August 2020)

Dann poste ich mal ^^
Gestern 6 Aale gefangen und einen großen auf 10cm Grundel leider verloren 

leider nur das eine Foto


----------



## DenizJP (16. August 2020)

hat sich übrigens in der japanischen community meiner Frau rumgesprochen dass ich frische Aale fange.

jetzt kommen hier Anfragen rein und ob man mitkommen könnte


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> hat sich übrigens in der japanischen community meiner Frau rumgesprochen dass ich frische Aale fange.
> 
> jetzt kommen hier Anfragen rein und ob man mitkommen könnte


Alles Unagi Jäger  
Ich bin letzte Zeit eher wenig am Wasser, und wenn, habe ich es eher auf Zander abgesehen. Aber die Biester sind aktuell bei uns ungemein zickig. So kommt dann doch meistens im Dunkeln eine.mit Wurm dran. Und so 1-2 Aale.lassen sich dabei meisten überlisten. Letzteal hatte ich zwei gute von 69 und 75, gestern gab es einen von ca. 65. Bilder hatte ich leider keine mehr gemacht.


----------



## tegro (16. August 2020)

Petri an alle
Hatte gestern auch wieder mal Glück
Ein 70 er ist hängen geblieben und ein verloren


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. August 2020)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, auch unter der Voraussetzung,dass ich mich hier unbeliebt mache,möchte ich mal erwähnen, dass die seit Jahren schöne, durch Aalzeimer interessant und berühmt gewordene Seite, ziemlich zu Köderanfragen und Vorfachstärken und anderen unwichtigen Sachen,
> die man überall nachlesen kann mutiert.Fängt denn keiner mehr Aale? Schöner wäre es doch,wenn jeder seine Fänge und dazu vielleicht ein paar Einzelheiten und Bilder postet.Daraus könnte dann jeder Interessierte seine Schlüsse ziehen,ob er irgend etwas anders machen soll. Ob ich meinen Aal mit 25er oder 100er Schnur gefangen habe ist doch eigentlich egal.
> Jaaa man verliert echt die Lust zu schreiben ,wenn unter Aalfänge 20 keine Bilder oder Fangberichte veröffentlich werden,sondern kopierte Zitate aus Angelliteratur u.ä.
> Das ist keine Kritik,aber sind wir mal ehrlich, ein Bild o.Kurzbericht sind viel interessanter,als1000 Nachfragen.
> Wünsche weiterhin allen beste Erfolge




Siehst Du ,

das sehe ich komplett anders.

Kurzberichte und Fangbilder alleine sind "mir" zu öde , solche Threads leben doch auch vom ( fachlichen ) Austausch

Sehe ich so und der Thread sollte auch nicht zusammeneditiert werden !


----------



## Chief Brolly (16. August 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Siehst Du ,
> 
> das sehe ich komplett anders.
> 
> ...



SO sehe ich das genauso! Wenn man aus welchen Gründen auch immer keine Aale fängt, sollte man hier ergründen, warum! 

Mich würde es mal interessieren, welche Hakengrößen und - formen  ihr zum Aalangeln einsetzt! 
Ich nehme ja nach Ködergröße kurzschenklige Öhrhaken von Gamakatsu der Größe 2 - 4 mit 25 Ibs Karpfen-Vorfach oder Kevlar. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Verwendet ihr kleinere Größen oder habt ihr Aale auch mit größeren Haken gefangen?


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. August 2020)

1-2er Gamakatsu nehme ich i.d.R.

2er Gamakatsu hauen sich auch 40er Aale rein - leider 

R.S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. August 2020)

Ich gehe momentan nicht angeln habe wie schon erwähnt einiges zu tun...
Projekt dauert noch etwa 6-7 Wochen,  aber dann...
Hoffe, dass ich mal zwischendurch gehe aber momentan ist mir die wertvolle Zeit zu schade... Sollte ich gehen werde ich natürlich berichten...

Wünsche allen viel Spaß und beste Erfolge am Wasser...


----------



## Hering 58 (16. August 2020)

Petri Heil allen Fängern der letzten Tage!


----------



## phobos (16. August 2020)

Bei mir schaut es heuer mit Aal mau aus warum auch immer. Bin heut auch wieder draußen mal schauen. Dafür schon 8 oder 9 waller zwischen 80 und 110cm.... Für köfi 1er und wurm 4er gamakatsu wurm Haken mit plättchen. Zum Thema Schnurr im Moment teste ich 16fach chinastrippe. 0,26 + 15m 0,44 schlagschnurr verspleisst. Glaub das wird das zukünftige setup. Meterwaller hielt es locker stand und spielte gleich seine Vorteile aus als er kurz vorm Kescher nochmals durchs Kraut gepflügt ist. Vorfach binde ich da 0,40 + 12kg kevlar als sollbruchstelle.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. August 2020)

phobos schrieb:


> Dafür schon 8 oder 9 waller zwischen 80 und 110cm.... Für köfi 1er und wurm 4er gamakatsu wurm Haken mit plättchen


Das ist doch ein tolles Fangergebnis!
Gingen die Waller auf Wurm oder toten Köfi die auf Grund abgelegt waren oder wurde auftreibend angeboten?


----------



## phobos (16. August 2020)

Erster Aal ist im Eimer. Gute 60cm.  Die Waller waren bis auf einen alle mit grundeln. Auch noch relativ kleinen. Gestern auch mit ner 7-8 cm grundel einen mit nen guten Meter erwischt. Die haben halt das Talent mich in Tiefschlaf Phasen zu wecken


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. August 2020)

phobos schrieb:


> Erster Aal ist im Eimer. Gute 60cm.  Die Waller waren bis auf einen alle mit grundeln. Auch noch relativ kleinen. Gestern auch mit ner 7-8 cm grundel einen mit nen guten Meter erwischt. Die haben halt das Talent mich in Tiefschlaf Phasen zu wecken



Wo angelst du denn? In einem Kanal?


----------



## phobos (17. August 2020)

Blieb bei einem Aal heute Nacht, irgendwie komisch... gut geschätz, hatte genau 60cm und einen haufen Schwimmblasenwürmer.
Ich angle an der Donau.


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. August 2020)

Dachte, du angelst im Main-Donau-Kanal, wegen den Grundeln....Klar kommen die auch in der Donau vor! 
In der würde ich auch mal gerne Angeln... Auf Grundel(hälften) habe ich im Kanal schon 2 Zander und einen Ü 70 Aal gefangen, aber Welse bisher Fehlanzeige...


----------



## phobos (17. August 2020)

Ich angle eingentlich nur mit Grundeln, hatte damit die letzten 2 Jahre sehr gut gefangen. Quasi alle Räuber bis auf Barsch  .
Dieses Jahr ist es eher mau warum auch immer...


----------



## DenizJP (17. August 2020)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Karpfenruten bis 3lbs oder darüber für Aale?


Überlege ob ich die Daiwa Black Widow Carp mal probiere da sie günstig im Moment ist. Damit sollen sich ja auch kapitale Aale gut rausprügeln lassen schnell und sicher.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Karpfenruten bis 3lbs oder darüber für Aale?
> 
> 
> Überlege ob ich die Daiwa Black Widow Carp mal probiere da sie günstig im Moment ist. Damit sollen sich ja auch kapitale Aale gut rausprügeln lassen schnell und sicher.



Ja, ich fische mit Karpfenruten - im Strom bis 200g. und Posenrute ( See ) ... geht gut !

Fische für die "Knüppelei" mit den großen Gewichten im strom eine 5Lbs. Für Pose 2,5-3 .

Aale bis 90cm. gestrandet / rausgehoben.

Vorteil für mich sind die recht großen Ringe von Karpfenruten bzlg. Wurfweite und wenig Tüddel an der Rutenspitze.


----------



## Michael.S (19. August 2020)

Ich nehme eher leichtere Karpfenruten für Aale , 1,5 bis 2 Lbs haben sich bewährt


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. August 2020)

Ich verwende genau die Mitte, 3,5 Ibs 12-Fuß Ruten ( Corkys von Anaconda). 
Meistens am Kanal wegen starken Kehrströmungen und daher hohen Bleigewichten um 160gr (Tiroler Hölzl an Abschnitten mit Grundbefestigung aus Steinen). 
Der Hebel, um einen Aal schnell vom Grund zu lösen, hat bisher immer ganz prima funktioniert! 
Dazu verwende ich Rollen, die pro Kurbelumdrehung einen Meter Schnur aufspulen....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. August 2020)

Das obere Bild sieht verdächtig nach dem RMD Kanal am Rothsee aus...


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. August 2020)

Genau! Schnell erkannt... Bist wohl auch manchmal dort?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. August 2020)

schon länger nicht mehr. Sind für mich 60km Anfahrt und das lohnt einfach nicht.


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. August 2020)

Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> schon länger nicht mehr. Sind für mich 60km Anfahrt und das lohnt einfach nicht.



Und bei mir sind es knapp über 40 km Anfahrt, die kürzeste Strecke. 
Obwohl man in Pfarrhaimich bis zum Kanal ranfahren kann, sollte man schon was fangen, damit sich der Trip lohnt! 

Ist mir bisher nur einmal mit einem guten Zander und Ü70 Aal passiert... 
Nur auf Grundeln ist dort Verlaß, daher angelt man entweder mit denen oder jede Wurmanköderung ist Verschwendung, auch Nachts.... 

Zudem hats dort im Moment enorm viele Mücken!


----------



## DenizJP (23. August 2020)

jetzt 3x in Folge erfolglos auf Aal gewesen xD dafür die beiden Zander gestern.


neigt sich die Aal Saison nun dem Ende zu? ist ja stark abhängig von der Wassertemperatur.
wobei der Main an der Strecke wo ich angel teilweise 24-25,5 Grad aktuell hat.


eventuell also sogar zu warm?


----------



## Michael.S (23. August 2020)

Ende ist noch lange nicht , im September - Oktober ziehen die großen Laichaale zurück in den Atlantik , da geht noch was , in einem geschlossenen See hatte ich meinen besten Aaltag Ende November bei Bodenfrost , also auf die Temperaturen würde ich nicht so achten


----------



## ExoriLukas (23. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> jetzt 3x in Folge erfolglos auf Aal gewesen xD dafür die beiden Zander gestern.
> 
> 
> neigt sich die Aal Saison nun dem Ende zu? ist ja stark abhängig von der Wassertemperatur.
> ...



Hi Deniz,

Da haben wir aktuell den gleichen Gedanken. Nach fast 10 Wochen "Kranksein" mit Fußbruch zu hause, habe ich es die letzten Wochen auch endlich wieder mal ans Wasser geschafft. Anfang des Jahres (Ende April, Anfang Mai die Ecke), hatte ich wahre Sternstunden am Wasser erlebt. Oft sogar mehrere Male an der selben Stelle hintereinander. Und jedes Mal dicke fette Brummer von mindestens 70cm Länge ....

Aktuell geht hier einfach wenig bis gar nichts, war nach meinem Zwangsurlaub jetzt ca. zehn Mal wieder am Wasser auf Aal aus. Dabei gab es hier und da mal einen kleinen Schnürsenkel von 30cm Länge ... sonst keinerlei Zielfisch. Auch kaum Bisse waren zu verzeichnen. Dann habe ich mich etwas mehr auf das Köderfischangeln konzentriert, dort gabs auf Grund nur von Krabben (?) zerlfedderte Rotaugen/Grundeln. Auf Pose hingegen gabs immerhin mal einen schicken Barsch. Aber Aal - Fehalnzeige-.

Ich werde es eventuell nochmal richtung Herbst probieren ...

In diesem Sinne Petri Heil und dicke Aale!

Gruß,
Lukas


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. August 2020)

Gestern bis Mitternacht hatte ich 2 Aale auf Wurm, 61 und 70 cm. 
Packe jetzt ein, es ist 2.10, da kommt nichts mehr... Diesmal kein Schneider, ist schon laaaange her, das ich mal 2 in einer Nacht hatte... [ ATTACH=full]353810[/ATTACH]


----------



## Chief Brolly (25. August 2020)

Waren bei mir übrigens die ersten Aale Ü60, die je unter 500gr.wogen, haben dafür aber eine schöne Räuchergröße! 
Denke aber, daß die Spätsommeraale in der Regel größer und schwerer werden....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (25. August 2020)

Aale bitte immer nur gut durchgebraten verzehren...









						Schlangenaale durchbohren Magen ihres Räubers - WELT
					

Es klingt eher nach einem Horrorfilm als nach einer wissenschaftlichen Untersuchung: Wenn Schlangenaale von einem Fisch lebendig verschlungen werden, durchstoßen sie den Magen ihres Fressfeindes, um zu fliehen.




					www.welt.de


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. August 2020)

Der Herbst bietet normalerweise immer noch sehr gute Ansitze auf Aal. Ich freue mich jedes Jahr drauf, auch wenn es gleichzeitig traurigerweise das Ende der Saison einläutet. Es ist wie im Fruhjahr, so lange die Wassertemperatur noch nicht unter 8 Grad geht, kann man es wagen. Die Sommermonate Juli und August gehören erfahrungsgemäß zu den schwächsten. Ausnahmen gibt es aber immer wieder, wie sich im letzten Jahr gezeigt hat. Auch dieses Jahr fängt man eigentlich immer, wenn man es drauf anlegt. Sternstunden erwarte ich aber nicht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. August 2020)

@Aalzheimer

Was für Dich ein schwächerer Tag war , ist für Andere eine Sternstunde - das liegt wohl am Gewässer ( und Deiner effektiven Stellfischmethode )

Nee, ernsthaft - gerade beim Aal ist das Gewässer fangentscheidend.

Aber das Ende der Aalsaison bedeutet den Anfang der Butt-Saison im Norden , ist doch auch was sehr Feines !

Auch ich habe etwas Wehmut , geht es hier bis etwa Mitte September sehr gut auf Barsch, sind die Fische plötzlich im tiefen unerreichbar verschwunden...

So ist das Jahreszeitliche angeln eben


----------



## Chief Brolly (26. August 2020)

Zudem kann man jetzt 4h aufwärts in Dunkelheit angeln und so auch mehr Schlangen fangen!


----------



## DenizJP (28. August 2020)

Erneut ohne Aal heim heute Nacht 

evtl sitz ich einfach zufällig an den falschen Stellen in Folge..

zumindest am Montag gab es noch öfters stärkere Bisse

heute wurden die Würmer nicht mal angerührt


----------



## Hecht78 (28. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Erneut ohne Aal heim heute Nacht
> 
> evtl sitz ich einfach zufällig an den falschen Stellen in Folge..
> 
> ...


Donau ging jetzt auch dauernd kein Aal.
Selten das ich mehr als einen pro Abend fange aber die ganze Zeit überhaupt nix ist schon schade.


----------



## inextremo6 (28. August 2020)

Hi  Deniz,
nicht die Hofnung aufgeben, es wird wieder besser.Wie es aussieht kommt ja wieder eine stabile Wetterlage. Gerade der September und Oktober bringt nochmals schöne fette Aale. Es sind meist nicht mehr die Massen, aber die wollen wir ja auch nicht, dafür aber eben Klasse.
Ich starte heute auch mal wieder einen Versuch.Die Wassertemperatur ist mittlerweile um 6 Grad gefallen,das macht die Sache nicht einfacher, aber der Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser hat sich dadurch verbessert.Bleibt die Temperatur konstant, gehts mit den Fängen wieder bergauf. Ob nun die jetzt  längeren Nächte mehr Aale bringen ist eher fraglich. gerade im Oktober habe ich festgestellt, dass es immer weniger Bisse pro Nacht gibt, aber dafür noch wahre Granaten an den Haken kommen.
Was ist schöener als 2 70er-80er oder 7 50er?
Drück Dir die Daumen ,dass klappt schon wieder


----------



## Chief Brolly (28. August 2020)

Schlammiger, weicher Grund mit Bewuchs ist jetzt die beste Aalstelle! 
Altarme bzw. Bereiche mit schwacher bis gar keine Strömung sind im Moment auch gute Stellen, weil da das Wasser noch schön warm ist und es dort auch mehr Nahrung gibt... Ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung von letzter Sonntagnacht.


----------



## inextremo6 (28. August 2020)

Bei uns ist es ähnlich, der Bewuchs geht langsam zurück und die Brutfische vom  diesjährigem  Jahr stehen konzentriert in den letzten Seerosen- und Pflanzenstengeln und somit sind die Räüber auch nicht fern.Naja mal schauen ob heute Nacht was geht.
Allen weiterhin beste Fänge.


----------



## DenizJP (28. August 2020)

Gute Einwände!

Ich angel aktuell spät nachts meist noch in der Hauptströmung bzw. Fahrrinnen.

Werde nun mal verstärkt in Ufernähe und dort wo es Bewuchs gibt testen.


----------



## Snâsh (28. August 2020)

Ich find's Klasse. Deniz und ich fischen quasi nebeneinander auf der selben Strecke (er vielleicht etwas öfter....) Ich fange direkt am Ufer und er in der Mitte. Irgendwie klappt alles


----------



## DenizJP (28. August 2020)

du warst net zufällig gestern in Sindlingen unterwegs dann?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. August 2020)

Hi,

ich war vor ein paar Wochen seit einem Jahr mal wieder an der unteren Ruhr.
Obwohl die Hängergefahr nur mittelmäßig ist, kann man kaum auf Grund fischen. An der Grundrute tat sich scheinbar nichts, doch hing beim Einholen immer ein Einwanderer vom Schwarzen Meer* dran (wahlweise mit Wurm oder mit Filet). 

Die Fahrrinne oder deren Randbereich war von meinem Platz mit einer kurzen Stellfischrute / langen Telerute leicht zu erreichen.
Ich habe mir Videos vom Kanalangeln angeschaut, um das es hier im Thread hauptsächlich geht.
Die Bedingungen sind etwas anders als die an einem, wenn auch langsam mit ungefähr 4 km/h fließenden Fluss.
Teilweise wird am Kanal mit kurzer 3 m Rute und Laufpose gefischt.
Wegtreiben tut da nichts.
Hier im Thread ist das wohl meist anders, so dass an den befischten Kanalstellen eine geringe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit vorherrscht und mit der 3 m Rute und Laufpose ohne Ankerblei nicht gefischt werden kann. 
Daher gibt es also auch Erfahrung bei gewisser Strömung.

Zunächst würde mich interessieren, wie hoch über Grund erfahrungsgemäß der Wurm angeboten werden muss, um bei Grundelstellen die Bisse von Grundeln* deutlich zu reduzieren, den Köder vom Zielfisch aber nicht zu weit entfernt anzubieten?

Weiterhin würde mich interessieren, wie bei euch die Posenmontage bei leichter Strömung aussieht.
Ich habe die Komplettbebleiung bei 50 cm Vorfachlänge direkt über dem Vorfach angebracht.
Die Gesamtlänge der Montage von Haken bis Pose war bei ca. 4 m Wassertiefe ungefähr 20-40 cm über Grund.
Zwar ist die Strömung knapp über Grund deutlich herabgesetzt, doch gehe ich davon aus, dass der Köder durch die Strömung in einer Entfernung von 60-70 cm über Grund gependelt hat.

Wäre es bei leichter oder auch bei stärkerer Strömung sinnvoll, die Hauptbebleiung deutlich dichter am Haken anzubringen?

Zum Angeln mit Köderfisch (ganz, halbiert oder Filet) mit Pose bei leichter Strömung habe ich auch die Frage, in welcher Tiefe ihr über Grund bei Grundelvorkommen anbietet oder ob ihr gar auf Grund ablegt?

Danke.

P.S.: Außer Grundeln lief nichts.

* https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwarzmund-Grundel


----------



## Chief Brolly (30. August 2020)

Du kannst mit Auftriebskörpern auf dem Vorfach arbeiten, damit man über die Algen bzw. UW-Pflanzen und Grundeln kommt. 
Mache ich auch so. 
Die Anzahl der Auftriebskörper richtet sich ganz nach Hakengröße und Ködergewicht, in der Regel sollten 1 bis 2 Korkperlen oder - tönnchen reichen. 

Sonst angle mit halben Grundeln, egal ob quer oder längs geteilt, so hatte ich auf Aal und Zander bereits guten Erfolg.


----------



## DenizJP (30. August 2020)

Grundel gegen Grundel ist gut 

auf kleinere Weißfische gehen sie sonst auch!


----------



## Chief Brolly (30. August 2020)

Es gilt auch mal herauszufinden, ob Grundelfetzen oder - hälften +Wurm die Grundeln auch davon abhalten, an diesen Kombiköder zu gehen...


----------



## ExoriLukas (30. August 2020)

Hallo Deniz, Hallo Chief Brolly,

Thema Grundeln: Bei uns im D-E-K (Emsland) beißen die Grundeln nach meiner Erfahrung im Dunkeln nicht mehr. Wie als wenn ein Schalter umgelegt wird ...

Gestern Abend in 5 Minuten fast 10 Grundeln mit der Stippe als Köderfische gefangen. Das ist wirklich eine Plage. Sobald es dunkel wird habe ich aber bislang noch nie eine Grundel gefangen. Egal ob Tauwurm,Dendro oder Maden. Ich muss allerdings dazusagen, dass ich fast ausschließlich mit Pose knapp über dem Grund fische.
Aber auch auf Grund hatte ich bislang keine Grundelprobleme, vielmehr sind es die Krabben, krebse??? - oder was auch immer, die mir die Vorfächer einfach "abschneiden", oder die Köderfische richtig zerfransen ... gestern auch wieder!

Ich werde in Zukunft auch mittels Auftriebkörper versuchen auf Grund+Köderfisch bzw. Wurm zu fischen. Gestern Abend haben die Krebse, bzw. krabben mir ganze 5 Köderfische zerfetzt .... nicht mehr lustig ... meistens haben sie einfach den Kopf der Köderfischgrundel abgefressen ...

Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten, ob es etwas bringt ...

PS: Gestern gab es einen Schnürsenkel und einen ordentlichen Barsch im Kanal, beide auf selbstgesuchte Regenwürmer aus dem heimischen Rasen. Als sehr angenehm empfand ich gestern die fehlende Wechselströmung, da alle Schleusen hier in der Umgebung dicht sind, bzw. instandgesetzt werden.

Petri Heil ....

Lukas


----------



## Chief Brolly (30. August 2020)

Bei uns im Main-Donau-Kanal haben wir bestimmt genausoviele Kamberkrebse wie Grundeln, doch mit den Krebsen gibt es wenig Probleme. 

Sicher pflücken sich bei uns Grundeln auch Nachts die Würmer vom Haken, aber auch Zwergwelse kommen dafür in Frage (habe mal einen gefangen). 

Ja, die Kehrströmungen sind da schon schlimmer! Da verfangen sich immer mehr Pflanzenteile in den Schnüren, das schwere Bleie versetzt werden und Highpods sich mit den Ruten schlagartig senken.... 

So einen Biß zu erkennen ist schwierig!  Bei uns werden die Schleusen im April gewartet, dann darf man nicht mit Köfis oder - Teilen davon, angeln, wegen Schonzeit. Dann geht Wurm am besten, und die Grundeln nerven dann auch nicht. 

Sonst ist meist die Nacht von Sa auf So oft die einzigste, wo wenig bis gar keine Kehrströmungen stattfinden.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. August 2020)

Es war wohl etwas lang, oder ich habe mich missverständlich ausgedrückt.


Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Du kannst mit Auftriebskörpern auf dem Vorfach arbeiten, damit man über die Algen bzw. UW-Pflanzen und Grundeln kommt.
> Mache ich auch so.
> Die Anzahl der Auftriebskörper richtet sich ganz nach Hakengröße und Ködergewicht, in der Regel sollten 1 bis 2 Korkperlen oder - tönnchen reichen.
> 
> Sonst angle mit halben Grundeln, egal ob quer oder längs geteilt, so hatte ich auf Aal und Zander bereits guten Erfolg.



Ich angle nicht auf Grund, so dass ich Auftrieb bräuchte, sondern mit der Pose da Grundangeln unmöglich ist.
Ich habe die Fragen noch mal hervorgehoben und die Einführung weggelassen:



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Die Fahrrinne oder deren Randbereich war von meinem Platz mit einer kurzen Stellfischrute / langen Telerute leicht zu erreichen.
> Ich habe mir Videos vom Kanalangeln angeschaut, um das es hier im Thread hauptsächlich geht.
> Die Bedingungen sind etwas anders als die an einem, wenn auch langsam mit ungefähr 4 km/h fließenden Fluss.
> 
> ...


Man kann sich natürlich bei Strömung nicht ganz sicher sein, wie hoch über Grund der Köder tatsächlich schwimmt.



ExoriLukas schrieb:


> Ich muss allerdings dazusagen, dass ich fast ausschließlich mit Pose knapp über dem Grund fische.


Wie weit über Grund fischst du denn bei Grundelvorkommen? 
Machst du es vom Köder und der Tageszeit abhängig?
Beispielsweise mit Wurm tagsüber 1 m über Grund und nachts nur 30 cm?


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. September 2020)

Also Nachts ist es bei uns in den Kanälen wie @ExoriLukas geschireben hat, kein Problem mit den Grundeln. Die stellen die Aktivität ein bzw. verstecken sich vorne in den Steinen. Ich gehe mit den Wurmruten dann ca. 5-10cm  über Grund, bei Köfi ca. 20-30 generell. Das versuche ich, wenn ich mal tagsüber Ansitze dann auch genauso. Wenn die Grundeln richtig aktiv sind, wirst Du auch mit dem Wurm minimum 30cm über Grund gehen müssen, um Ruhe zu haben. Manchmal hilft es auch einfach, eine längere Stellfischtute (8 oder 9m) zu nehmen, um tieferes Wasser zu erreichen. Dort hat man dann auch ab und zu Ruhe vor den Plagegeistern am Tage.

Grundsätzlich nehme ich Feststellposen, weil ich diese einfach lieber mag und die auch weniger Widerstand bieten. Zudem schlackern die beim Abzug nicht so an der Schnur herum und der Posenstopper kann sich beim Drill nicht verschieben. Ich lote einmal sehr gründlich aus, und markiere mir dann mit Isolierband an der Rute die gewünschte Tiefe immer zum Aalangeln (also Grundnahe). Habe ich einen Hänger, Materialverlust oder auch heftigen Drill, kann ich einfach kontrollieren ob die Pose sich verschoben hat. Möchte ich z.B. auf Zander umstellen, kann ich dies ebenfalls anhand der gesetzten Markierung schnell abändern. Sehr praktisch. 

 In den Kanälen verwende ich hierzu schlanke 4 Gramm Posen, im Fluss, z.B. der Ems, sind es dann auch mal 15-20 Gramm. Die Kanalposen werden immer mit einem kleinem schmalen 2 Gramm Durchlaufblei (im Fluss ca. 10-15 Gramm) beschwert. Die restlichen notwendigen Klemmbleie kommen über den Wirbel und ein letztes, ca. 5-10 cm über dem Köder. Ist abhängig von der Art des Köders. Ein großer Tauwurm bringt genug Eigengewicht mit, um auch bei leichter Strömung unten zu bleiben. Kleine Würmer oder Maden hingegen benötigen da ein wenig Nachhilfe. Dazu kommt, dass ich eben Gewässer, Strömung und auch Tiefe berücksichtige. Angel ich flach, also so bis 0,8 m, erspare ich mir in jedem Fall das Klemmblei auf dem Vorfach.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (1. September 2020)

Danke für die Angabe der Erfahrungswerte!
Gelotet habe ich bisher immer nur mit der Hauptbebleiung über dem Wirbel.
Das Hauptblei am Wirbel habe ich also so ausgelotet, dass es ca. 20-40 cm über Grund steht.
Das ca. 50-70 cm lange Vorfach habe ich nicht ins Loten einbezogen und beim Loten ausgehängt, da ich davon ausgehe, dass das Vorfach mit Köder und Haken seitlich, ähnlich einer Paternostermontage von der Strömung weggetragen wird und der Köder ungefähr auf Höhe des Hauptbleis in der Strömung pendelt.

Möglicherweise ist das aber eine falsche Annahme, da die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit, die an der Oberfläche ca. 4-5 km/h beträgt, etwas über Grund gegen Null geht.
Wäre dem so, würde bei einer so ohne Blei auf dem Vorfach ausgebleiten Montage der Köder auf Grund aufliegen. 

Bei 4-5 km/h verwende ich bei  knapp 4 m Wassertiefe 25-30 g Feststellposen.
Der Tipp mit dem Klebeband ist gut. Ich hatte dafür bisher immer einen Stopper auf der Schnur angebracht, doch könnte der sich mal verschieben.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. September 2020)

Guten Morgen Zusammen. Gestern los gewesen. Aber bis auf ein paar Schnürsenkel war für mich nix zu holen. Kumpel hatte einen guten von ca. 80. Insgesamt aber wenig Aktivitäten. Aber einer von den Lütten hat ein lustiges Puzzle hinterlassen.


----------



## inextremo6 (5. September 2020)

Hi Aalzheimer,  schön mal wieder ein Bild hier zu sehen. Gratulation für Euch. Bin in einer Woche ,für eine Woche in Mecklenburg und werde auch mal wieder hier posten, sofern es was gibt..Bei mir läuft es rund dieses Jahr,  naja bei dir ja immer, deshalb heißt ja mein Boot Aal......


----------



## Chief Brolly (5. September 2020)

Der Wöhrder See, in dem ich oft angle, ist in der Mitte ausgebaggert worden. Es ist eigentlich ein stehendes Gewässer mit einer nur geringen Strömung. 
Nur weit draußen in der "Rinne", wo meiner Meinung nach die Strömung am stärksten ist, bekomme ich Bisse von Barschen und Aalen... 
Dabei kommen auch Tiroler Hölzl zum Einsatz, weil die fliegen einfach besser und es bleiben kaum Algen daran hängen! 

Als Hakengrößen verwende ich nur 2er bis 4er. Heute Nachmittag/Abend fahre ich wieder raus....


----------



## Buttman (6. September 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich gehe mit den Wurmruten dann ca. 5-10cm über Grund, bei Köfi ca. 20-30 generell. Das versuche ich, wenn ich mal tagsüber Ansitze dann auch genauso. Wenn die Grundeln richtig aktiv sind, wirst Du auch mit dem Wurm minimum 30cm über Grund gehen müssen, um Ruhe zu haben.


Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man bis zu 30 cm über Grund noch gut Aale fängt.
Ist das wirklich sicher? So genau weiß man es doch nie bei großer Wassertiefe, wo sich der Köder gerade befindet.
Kenne es nur so, dass es auf Grund gut läuft, nicht aber über Grund, von den heißen, schwülen Sommertagen abgesehen, an denen man auch im Mittelwasser tagsüber fangen kann.


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. September 2020)

Buttman schrieb:


> Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man bis zu 30 cm über Grund noch gut Aale fängt.
> Ist das wirklich sicher? So genau weiß man es doch nie bei großer Wassertiefe, wo sich der Köder gerade befindet.
> Kenne es nur so, dass es auf Grund gut läuft, nicht aber über Grund, von den heißen, schwülen Sommertagen abgesehen, an denen man auch im Mittelwasser tagsüber fangen kann.




Wer fängt, hat Recht.


----------



## börnie (8. September 2020)

Buttman schrieb:


> Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man bis zu 30 cm über Grund noch gut Aale fängt.
> Ist das wirklich sicher? So genau weiß man es doch nie bei großer Wassertiefe, wo sich der Köder gerade befindet.
> Kenne es nur so, dass es auf Grund gut läuft, nicht aber über Grund, von den heißen, schwülen Sommertagen abgesehen, an denen man auch im Mittelwasser tagsüber fangen kann.


...ja das ist sicher.
Ich fange sie SEHR oft deutlich über Grund. Nicht weil Grundeln oder Krabben das Problem sind (gibts hier nicht), sondern weil das eigentlich sein normales Jagdrevier ist (Breitkopf).
Außerdem gibt es sehr oft Gegebenheiten, die eine Übergrund-Montage absolut vorteilhaft machen.
Z.B. ist der Aal bei uns seit einigen Wochen nicht sonderlich aktiv. Er hat es sich dann in den Löchern und vor den Kannten der Buchten gemütlich gemacht, wo sich eine dicke Schlammschicht befindet und wo abgestorbene Pfanzenreste auf dem Grund rumwabbern.
Ich fische dann eine relativ normale Grundmontage, außer dass ich ein Stehauf-Blei (kein Tiroler) und ein 1.20m Vorfach verwende.
Das Vorfach teile ich. Nach 70-80 cm montiere ich eine Pilot-Kugel , wie sie die Forellen-Spezies verwenden. Die "Mundschnur" ist dann also 40-50 cm lang und der Köder liegt nicht im Schlamm , sondern hängt 30-50cm darüber. Der "Duft" verteilt sich dann auch noch besser als bei einer normalen Grundmontage.

Letzten Sonntag Kurzansitz. Von 19°° bis ca. 23°° hatte ich 4 Aale (2 schwimmen wieder). 3 davon ca. 40-50 cm über Grund und 1 auf dem Grund. Auch auf fette Tauis, deutlich über Grund. LG !


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. September 2020)

Sehr schöner Bericht und Bilder @börnie .
Und dazu noch der 1000 Beitrag in dem Jahres Thread. Ich glaube, soweit sind wir wirklich noch nie gekommen. So macht das Ganze dann auch Spaß.
Einfach mal von meiner Seite schon mal ein Dankeschön an alle, die dazu sinnvoll beigetragen haben.    

Und @Buttman, natürlich kann man Aale auch deutlich über Grund fangen. Das gebe ich nicht nur aus Literatur und auch aktuell reichlich vorhandenen YT Videos wieder, sondern auch aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. September 2020)

@Aalzheimer und börnie - *geile Tips* wie immer , Danke !!! 

R.S.


----------



## Buttman (9. September 2020)

börnie schrieb:


> Ich fange sie SEHR oft deutlich über Grund. Nicht weil Grundeln oder Krabben das Problem sind (gibts hier nicht), sondern weil das eigentlich sein normales Jagdrevier ist (Breitkopf).
> Außerdem gibt es sehr oft Gegebenheiten, die eine Übergrund-Montage absolut vorteilhaft machen.
> Z.B. ist der Aal bei uns seit einigen Wochen nicht sonderlich aktiv. Er hat es sich dann in den Löchern und vor den Kannten der Buchten gemütlich gemacht, wo sich eine dicke Schlammschicht befindet und wo abgestorbene Pfanzenreste auf dem Grund rumwabbern.





Aalzheimer schrieb:


> natürlich kann man Aale auch deutlich über Grund fangen. Das gebe ich nicht nur aus Literatur und auch aktuell reichlich vorhandenen YT Videos wieder, sondern auch aus eigener Erfahrung.



Okay, aber angelst du nicht hauptsächlich im Stillwasser?
Im stehenden oder fast stehenden Gewässer kann ich nachvollziehen, wenn die deutlich über Grund angebotene Montage erfolgreich ist.
Die Düfte werden so besser verbreitet, als wenn der Köder auf dem Grund liegen würde und führen den Aal zum Köder.
Hier gings aber um ein fließendes Gewässer, wo ich davon ausgegangen wäre, dass die Düfte bei Montage deutlich über Grund über die auf dem Grund liegenden Aale hinweggetragen werden.



börnie schrieb:


> Ich fische dann eine relativ normale Grundmontage, außer dass ich ein Stehauf-Blei (kein Tiroler) und ein 1.20m Vorfach verwende.
> Das Vorfach teile ich. Nach 70-80 cm montiere ich eine Pilot-Kugel , wie sie die Forellen-Spezies verwenden. Die "Mundschnur" ist dann also 40-50 cm lang und der Köder liegt nicht im Schlamm , sondern hängt 30-50cm darüber. Der "Duft" verteilt sich dann auch noch besser als bei einer normalen Grundmontage.



Baumelt der Köder so nicht direkt an der nach oben zeigenden Schnur?

Petri zu den Schleichern!


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. September 2020)

Das ging aus Deiner Frage so auch nicht hervor. Aber der MLK und der DEK sind allerdings keine Stillgewässer im klassischem Sinne. Durch die Schleusen herrscht eine stetige Wechselströmung, welche natürlich je nach Nähe zur Schleuse unterschiedlich ausgeprägt ist.  Dazu kommt die Schifffahrt. Aber sicherlich nicht vergleichbar mit der Strömung in den großen Flüssen.


----------



## börnie (10. September 2020)

Buttman schrieb:


> Okay, aber angelst du nicht hauptsächlich im Stillwasser?
> Im stehenden oder fast stehenden Gewässer kann ich nachvollziehen, wenn die deutlich über Grund angebotene Montage erfolgreich ist.
> Die Düfte werden so besser verbreitet, als wenn der Köder auf dem Grund liegen würde und führen den Aal zum Köder.
> Hier gings aber um ein fließendes Gewässer, wo ich davon ausgegangen wäre, dass die Düfte bei Montage deutlich über Grund über die auf dem Grund liegenden Aale hinweggetragen werden.
> ...



na ja, Stillwasser nicht direkt. Die Strömungen in den Großseen sind teilweise auch nicht ganz ohne. Außerdem gehe ich öfter mal an unsere Elde. Du musst halt die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit berücksichtigen und ggf. Vorfachlänge und Auftrieb anpassen. 
Die Sorge, dass Düfte in 50cm Höhe über einen Aal hinweggetragen werden könnten, ist meines Erachtens unbegründet. 
Am Grund liegend, riechen unsere Nasenweltmeister 4 Meter höher auch einen Entenpfurz.

Der Köder hängt in der Nähe der nach oben zeigenden Schnur. Aber da Du am Auftriebskörper keinen Knick in der Schnur hast sondern einen Bogen, zusätzlich auch immer etwas Strömung vorhanden ist...null Problemo. Er sieht unsere Schnur ja auch nicht ;-)
Probiere es ruhig mal aus. Kostet ja nichts und falsch machen kann man im Prinzip auch nichts.

Danke @Aalzheimer !
Und wow ! Über 1000 Postings ! 
Scheint so, als sei unser gutes alten Aalangeln doch noch nicht aus der Mode.

Petri an alle Nachteulen. 
Werde die Tage ganz sicher wieder raus aufs kleine Meer


----------



## Buttman (10. September 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Das ging aus Deiner Frage so auch nicht hervor.
> Aber der MLK und der DEK sind allerdings keine Stillgewässer im klassischem Sinne.
> Durch die Schleusen herrscht eine stetige Wechselströmung, welche natürlich je nach Nähe zur Schleuse unterschiedlich ausgeprägt ist. Dazu kommt die Schifffahrt.
> Aber sicherlich nicht vergleichbar mit der Strömung in den großen Flüssen.


Meine Frage war auf die ursprüngliche Frage bezogen.
Dass es bei fast stehendem Wasser funktioniert, ist klar geworden und war es auch zuvor.
Somit gibt es für Flüsse keine Erfahrung, was das Angeln über Grund betrifft.
Was man aber mitnehmen kann ist, dass ab den genannten Höhen die Angriffe von Grundeln deutlich weniger werden.
Das wird so auch auf Flüsse übertragbar sein und einigen helfen, die so nicht noch lange experimentieren müssen.




börnie schrieb:


> na ja, Stillwasser nicht direkt. Die Strömungen in den Großseen sind teilweise auch nicht ganz ohne. Außerdem gehe ich öfter mal an unsere Elde. Du musst halt die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit berücksichtigen und ggf. Vorfachlänge und Auftrieb anpassen.
> Die Sorge, dass Düfte in 50cm Höhe über einen Aal hinweggetragen werden könnten, ist meines Erachtens unbegründet.
> Am Grund liegend, riechen unsere Nasenweltmeister 4 Meter höher auch einen Entenpfurz.


Klar, bewegt sich das Wasser etwas an Verengungen und Kanten, doch ist das nicht mit einem Fluss vergleichbar.
Vielleicht kann man es so sehen wie der Vergleich von Ostsee (so gut wie keine Strömung, keine Tide, nur wenig Salz, vergleichbar mit einem großen See) mit der Nordsee (extreme Strömung teils stärker als an einem Gebirgsfluss, starke Tide, viel Salz).
Auch bei dir ist das Posenangeln in Flüssen nur Theorie, was die Ausgangsfrage betrifft.
Ich werde es selber nicht ausprobieren, da ich davon ausgehe, dass es nicht gut funktioniert, ich nur selten an einen Fluss komme und dann keine Zeit vertun will.




börnie schrieb:


> Der Köder hängt in der Nähe der nach oben zeigenden Schnur. Aber da Du am Auftriebskörper keinen Knick in der Schnur hast sondern einen Bogen, zusätzlich auch immer etwas Strömung vorhanden ist...null Problemo. Er sieht unsere Schnur ja auch nicht ;-)
> Probiere es ruhig mal aus. Kostet ja nichts und falsch machen kann man im Prinzip auch nichts.


Ne, probiere ich nicht aus. Habe so ein Gewässer gar nicht.
Es ging nur ums Verständnis. Hatte nicht berücksichtigt, dass ein kleiner Abstand entsteht.
Sozusagen eine UW-Kranmontage im See oder ne normale UW-Pose im Fluss.


----------



## Michael.S (11. September 2020)

Ich möchte heute Abend mit Feederrute und Futterkorb auf Aal angeln , da ich keine Peletts oder sonnstiges an Aalfutter habe dachte ich an Sardinenöl und Watte im Futterkorb , giebt es sonnst noch etwas aus dem Supermarkt was man probieren könnte ?


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. September 2020)

Hi @Michael.S 
Ausprobieren kannst Du viel. Und die Meinungen gehen grundsätzlich auseinander. Ist natürlich auch Gewässerabhängig, aber wenn Du meine Meinung
hören möchtest, nehme Madenkorb und Maden oder nutze Würmer und zerkleinerte Fische. Die überteuerten Lockmittel der Hersteller oder auch Pellets, na ja, wer sie denn haben muss. Ob herkömmliche Dinge wie Sardinenöl, tiefgefrorene Krabben, Thunfisch im Saft oder Katzenfutter und L I D L Frikadellen der Heilsbringer sind, muss man wohl ebenfalls genauer testen -  wenn man denn meint


----------



## DenizJP (11. September 2020)

Mal ne Frage an die Grundmontagen-Angler hier:

welche Länge haben eure Vorfächer für Aal?

Ich nutze aktuell meist 50-70cm Länge. Nun aber erneut mehrmals gehört / gelesen 20-40cm wäre für Aal besser...

würde auch weniger Tangle geben wenn die Montage über den Grund kullert wegen Strömung.


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. September 2020)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Ich möchte heute Abend mit Feederrute und Futterkorb auf Aal angeln , da ich keine Peletts oder sonnstiges an Aalfutter habe dachte ich an Sardinenöl und Watte im Futterkorb , giebt es sonnst noch etwas aus dem Supermarkt was man probieren könnte ?


 
Habe es mal mit zerkleinerten Fisch probiert, im Futterkörbchen eingefroren. Nur 1x ausprobiert, aber kein Biß. Tk-Garnelen als Köder auch, ebenfalls kein Biß... Ansonsten mal mit Frutti die Mare-Mischung versuchen, die man durch den Wolf dreht, und damit das Futterkörbchen befüllen... Versuch macht klug! 

Deniz: Die Vorfachlänge ist eigentlich dem Aal egal, ich benutze und fange sowohl mit kurzen als auch mit längeren!


----------



## Michael.S (11. September 2020)

Katzenfutter soll auch gehen , auf Youtube gibt es einige Videos  und als Köder hat einer sogar einen Rapfen damit gefangen , ich war heute ohne Futterkorb angeln , aber kein Biss , war auch nur kurz


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. September 2020)

In meiner Jugend gab es mal von DAM "Aal-Magnet", das waren so Pellets im 1kg?Beutel. Einmal ausprobiert, dabei aber keine Aale gefangen...


----------



## Blueser (11. September 2020)

Habe auch so Aal-Pellets, Firma ist mir gerade nicht bekannt. Die nutze ich regelmäßig zum Anfüttern, gefangen habe ich aber meist Karpfen und Schleie ...


----------



## JottU (11. September 2020)

Aal Magnet hab ich vor 2 Jahren auch mal gekauft. (geistige Umnachtung, Geldbeutel zu schwer oder was weiß ich) Steht jetzt in meinem Sinnlosschrank.


----------



## DenizJP (11. September 2020)

Stimmt es eigentlich dass ab September die Aale verstärkt auf Köfi und weniger auf Tauwurm beißen?


----------



## inextremo6 (11. September 2020)

@ deniz stimmt nicht .sowohl als ob.kann nur von mir sprechen.meine Herbstaale 50/50 Wurm u Köfi.Die Blanken wollen meist kleinere Happen oder beissen teilweise nur aus Reflex


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. September 2020)

Kleiner Tip: Die Köfis vor oder nach dem Aufziehen mit der Ködernadel ein paar mal einstechen, so sickern Fischsäfte raus, die der Aal so besser wittert und evtl. schneller und brutaler beißt!


----------



## DenizJP (11. September 2020)

Das mach ich auch inzwischen mit den Köfis.

und ich könnte wirklich meinen die Bisse sind härter


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. September 2020)

Würmer und Köfi reichen voll aus...
Ich mach da keine Experimente, wenn die nicht wollen geht halt nicht viel... Wer was anderes austesten will, sollte es am besten in den guten Beißphasen ausprobieren und nicht unbedingt dann wenn es schlecht läuft...


----------



## Seele (12. September 2020)

Bei uns gab's heute auch nen 90er Aal und als Beifang einen Zander. Bild erspare ich euch, da wenig schön   für den Eimer wäre er sowieso zu groß gewesen bzw. der Eimer zu klein.


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. September 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Grundmontagen-Angler hier:
> 
> welche Länge haben eure Vorfächer für Aal?
> 
> ...




moin Deniz, mach´ dich nicht verrückt.
Nimm die Vorfächer einfach weiter.

Ich nehme 60-70er Länge , auch im extrem strömenden tidebereich, wo das Blei sich regelmäßig versetzt.

Kein Problem , an einem Abend über 10 ( kleine ) Aale gefangen auf 70cm. Vorfach.

Bedenke auch : auf Köderfisch wird ein Zander an einem zu kurzen Vorfach viel eher loslassen !

Die brauchen etwas "Spiel" bei der Aufnahme und wollen nicht gleich in die Rute / ins Blei "kloppen" ... dicke ( Blank ) Aale ebenso.

R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. September 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> bzw. der Eimer zu klein.



Was nutzt Du auch für kleine Tupperschüsseln


----------



## Seele (12. September 2020)

So klein war der nicht mal. Bin aber kein Freund von Aal drei mal rum wickeln.


----------



## Chief Brolly (12. September 2020)

Aalzheimer, du hast mal ein Bild gepostet, von so einem Kunststoffkorb (Eimereinsatz?) wo du deine Aale hälterst. 
Was ist das für ein Teil und wo bekommt man es her (zu welchem Preis)?


----------



## Michael.S (12. September 2020)

Ich kenne sowas von früher noch als Aalkorb , die waren aus Draht und oben war eine Klappe mit einer Feder , keine Ahnung ob es die noch gibt oder ob die erlaubt sind


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. September 2020)

Aus so einem Drahtkorb hauen die Aale und das nicht selten mal gerne ab... 
@ deniz:
Benutze auch Vorfächer 60-70cm, wenn ich selber binde geht es auch auf etwa 80+ hoch... Ist die Schnur in der Nähe vom Haken durch Krabben oder Ähnliches beschädigt wird das Vorfach um 10-15cm gekürzt und der Haken neu angebunden.... Wenn du mit geschlossenen Futterkorb als Duftbombe ( Fischfetzen/Hähnchenleber/etc..) auf dein Köder mehr Aufmerksamkeit lenken willst dann würde ich das Vorfach auf etwa 40-50 cm kürzen... So habe ich es mal auch Letztes Jahr gemacht mit Hähnchenleber als Duftbombe und Tauwurm als Köder... Am Rhein hat das immer gut funktioniert und kann es nur empfehlen, war immer erfolgreicher als  meine Angelkumpels aber die Aale müssen trotzdem erstmal beißen und nicht rumzicken...
Allen ein Fettes Petri die am Wasser sind, mal schauen vielleicht geh ich mal morgen wieder Zandern aber die zicken auch momentan rum und ziehen noch nicht in Trupps rum sondern mal hin und wieder nur ein Standfisch ... Die Zeit kommt jetzt aber...


----------



## Chief Brolly (12. September 2020)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Ich kenne sowas von früher noch als Aalkorb , die waren aus Draht und oben war eine Klappe mit einer Feder , keine Ahnung ob es die noch gibt oder ob die erlaubt sind



Nein, die meine ich nicht, das war der Beitrag Nr. 587 vom 6.6.20 von Thorsten, da hat er ein Bild von diesem Korb eingestellt...


----------



## BerndH (13. September 2020)

Guten Morgen, 

Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, ich erlebe hier gerade ne richtige Sternstunde. Bin seit 8.00 Uhr hier und hab schon 3 gute Aale gefangen. 
Die sitzen hier in diesen angeschwemmten Ästen. 
Bild folgt später. Traue mich gerade nicht hier in diesem Gestrüpp den Eimer zu öffnen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. September 2020)

Petri! Alle auf Pose, nehme ich an? Erkenne da eine rote Korkpose...
Alle auf Tauwurm?


----------



## BerndH (13. September 2020)

2 auf tauwurm, 2 auf Blaubandbärbling. Sind keine Korkposen, sondern Piloten vom Forellen angeln. Lassen sich leichter auswerfen. Wassertiefe wird mit dem schnurstopper eingestellt. 
Bei 1,20 wassertiefe lassen sich feststehende bei dichtem uferbewuchs schlecht werfen.


----------



## BerndH (13. September 2020)

Bin euch ja noch das Bild der Aale schuldig. Einen hab ich noch verloren, aber trotzdem ein geiler Vormittag


----------



## DenizJP (13. September 2020)

Petri zu den schönen Schlangen!


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. September 2020)

Wow! Ein schönes Quartett.... Tolle Räuchergröße! Alle ü 70?
Nochmals fettes Petri! Solche Schlangen in der Größe, Anzahl und Zeit fangen viele hier (inkl. mir) noch nicht mal Nachts!


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. September 2020)

ich denke mal eher so 50-60er Kaliber,

ist bei Aal ja schwer zu sehen, aber das die nicht so stark im Durchmesser sind wie große Aale sieht man m.M. nach schon...

auf jeden Fall ein toller Fang !!!


----------



## BerndH (13. September 2020)

Ja, waren alle so um die 60.
Hatte aber gerade im Spätsommer und Herbst schon öfter Aale am Tag gefangen. Wichtig ist die richtige Stelle. Unterspülte Wurzeln und Astwerk sind dann eigentlich top Stellen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. September 2020)

Petri , wie gesagt ein toller Fang !

Finde ich in der Größe auch super verwertbar - räuchern, braten im Sud ziehenlassen , Aal Unagi , alles gut machbar !

Im kleinen Fliessgewässer gefangen oder stehend / Graben ?

R.s.


----------



## BerndH (13. September 2020)

Bild hatte ich oben schon eingefügt. Der Oberlauf von unserem Bach. Ca. 1,5 - 2,00 Meter breit. Die Stelle war dann ungefähr 1,20 tief. Durchschnittliche Tiefe ist da 40-50 cm.


----------



## DenizJP (13. September 2020)

Der @AngelnderJan hat seinen 88er auch gestern knapp vor einem teils versunkenem Baum gefangen


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. September 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Aalzheimer, du hast mal ein Bild gepostet, von so einem Kunststoffkorb (Eimereinsatz?) wo du deine Aale hälterst.
> Was ist das für ein Teil und wo bekommt man es her (zu welchem Preis)?



Hallöchen, die Dinger bekommst Du online oder bei jedem vernünftigem Gerätehändler. Gibt es in verschiedenen Größen von verschiedenen Herstellern.
Meiner ist glaube ich 17 Liter. Preis liegt so je nach Hersteller zwischen 20-25 Euro.


----------



## Kochtopf (18. September 2020)

_Gerade meinen PB um 2 cm verbessert  Geiler Fisch, freu mich wie Hulle_


----------



## Kochtopf (19. September 2020)

El Potto schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 355552
> 
> _Gerade meinen PB um 2 cm verbessert  Geiler Fisch, freu mich wie Hulle_


versorgt und (vorher) in Ruhe nachgemessen: 84,3cm, 1312gr, Biss auf Tauwurm und hat, im direkten Vergleich mit dem Tümpelaal vor ein paar Wochen mit @Jason ungleich mehr druck gemacht. Guter Aalabend für die Fulle: 4 Aale, davon 2 ohne Messen zu müssen maßig


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. September 2020)

Moin Zusammen. Wie gestern untern "live vom.." bereits angekündigt, hat es mich gestern Abend tatsächlich mal wieder an den Kanal verschlagen. So ganz ohne den Versuch die alljährlichen Herbst-Maden-Aale wollte ich dann doch nicht. Die Zander haben nach wie vor keine Lust bei uns, und so gab es nur zwei Barsche im Hellen auf Köfi. Auf Made konnte ich dann aber bis 22:00 Uhr 4 Zielfische fangen. Zwei kleine zum Schuhe zu binden, einen von ca. 55 und einen von ca. 70. Alle Fische die am Experiment teilgenommen haben, erfreuen sich auch weiterhin an  Ihrer gewohnter Umgebung.


----------



## inextremo6 (25. September 2020)

Hast Du gut gemacht Aalzheimer.Geht mir dieses Jahr genau so.Es ist mein bestes Aaljahr seit ich aufzeichne und habe mindestens die Hälfte releast.Hab jetzt so um die 40 Nächte hinter mir,mit einem passablen Schnitt von +-3 pro Nacht,obwohl ich bestimmt, mit Schweden zusammen 10 Schneidernächte hatte.War gestern auch wieder für 2 Std. Brachte einen 64er u 1 ca 50er, beide dürfen auch wieder schwimmen.Ich habe dieses Jahr meinen See vor meiner Haustür intensiv beangelt,der allein brachte bis heute ca. knapp unter 3 stellig.Mit meinem Boot , Namens .......Weisst du ja.bin ich jetzt doch flexibler und kann den kompletten See beangeln. Mein alter Rekord pro Jahr lag bei 18 Aalen am Haussee,!!Leider spüre ich immer noch den Drang weiter zu jagen.Mein 2. Zielfisch,der Zander hatte schon im Juni meine Truhe für den Eigenbedarf gefüllt und habe alle nachfolgenden, egal wie gross releast. Hatte leider auch dieses Jahr sehr viel Zeit, da in meiner Branche im Moment fast nichts geht,aber egal......  Ich freu mich noch weiterhin auf die letzten 4 Wochen der Aalsaison.
Fazit ziehe ich erst Ende Oktober.Heute mal geräuchert


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. September 2020)

Bei dem Bootsnamen muss das ja auch klappen   
Haste die Schuhe auch mitgeräuchert? Schmeckt so was?

Ne im Ernst, Guten Appetit und lass Sie Dir schmecken. 

Ich werde definitiv auch noch versuchen. Die Aufgabe März-November, jeden Monat mindestens ein Aal, muss ja erfüllt werden.
Nur verwerten werde ich glaube ich keinen mehr. Die Zander dürften dafür mal etwas in die Gänge kommen. Da hab ich schon seit
Ende der Schonzeit nicht mehr viel Vernünftiges an den Haken bekommen. Ausser 2 60iger nur Kleinzeug oder (Zander)Schneider.


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. September 2020)

Petri ihr Beiden !

Bei mir ist der Herbst voll da , seit gestern Böen, Regen und Temperatursturz 

Ich glaube, die Saison an unserem Baggersee ist vorbei....

Aalzheimer - wie angelt man denn mit Maden gezielt auf Aal?

Welche Haken und wie viele steckst Du drauf? - Ohne anfüttern- oder? - Zuppeln da keine Friedie´s????

Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. September 2020)

@Rheinspezie
Gezielt irgendwie schon. Aber natürlich kann man Beifang nicht verhindern. Trotzdem läuft bei uns im MLK im Herbst die Made als Köder sehr gut. Warum weiß ich nicht. Aber es klappt jedes Jahr. Auf Wurm geht dann meistens nichts. Verwende kleine dünndrähtige Haken mit Öse und knote die dann an ein 0,25-0,30 er Mono Vorfach. Auf den Haken packe ich dann 6-10 Maden und biete die dann genauso an der Stellfisch an wie sonst auch. Dazu alle 30 Minuten ne halbe Hand voll Maden an die Pose werfen


----------



## Esox 1960 (26. September 2020)

Bei uns,an einem großem See in Schleswig -Holstein fängt die Aalsaison erst immer im September an.
Einige harte Jungs sitzen da, sogar noch im Dezember im Boot  und fangen zwar wenige , aber unglaublich
große Aale.Was da möglich ist zeigte ein Angler ,allerdings schon im Mai dieses Jahres , er fing einen Aal von
1,11 m Länge, mit einem Gewicht von 2,880 kg.


----------



## börnie (27. September 2020)

...erstmal ein Petri an alle Aalbeschwörer !
Ich war dann in dieser Woche auch 3mal auf dem Wasser und habe die letzten Spätsommerabende für Kurzansitze genutzt.
Da ich es nur 5 Min. bis zum ersten See habe bin ich öfter mal spontan, auch unter der Woche, für Kurzansitze (max. 12°°) draußen.
Nachts wird es mittlerweile schon sehr kühl. Den ersten Frost hatten wir auch schon.
Die meisten Aale fange ich daher jetzt bereits im Tiefen. Da wo es z.B. aus großen Krautfeldern steil abfällt.
Am Montag waren es zwei, allerdings zu dünn und wieder drin.
Freitag nur einer, dafür aber ein recht schöner.
Absolut Crazy war der Donnerstag !
Jeder kennt diese Tage, an denen der Aal richtig rennt ...und man weiß eigentlich nicht warum ?!
Ich hatte meine Köder (Köfi + Tauwurm) in 6,50 bis 7m Tiefe grundnah angeboten. Um 20°° den ersten gekeschert, auf Köfi. Eine Stunde später den zweiten. Dann teilweise auf allen drei Ruten gleichzeitig Bisse. Während mir einer direkt vorm Boot ausharkt ist, rennt plötzlich die andere Rute schon wieder los usw. usw..
Langweilig wurde es jedenfalls nicht 
Alles keine Kapitalen, aber durchaus schöne Räucheraale.
6 habe ich insgesamt wieder flitzen lassen, die anderen werden vergoldet.

Mal sehen was der Oktober bringt.
Die Kraniche versammeln sich bereits zu großen Schwärmen und das ist ein sicheres Zeichen, dass es losgeht mit den Herbstaalen


----------



## Zmann (27. September 2020)

Dickes Petri


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (27. September 2020)

Dickes Petri von mir, sehr schöne Schlangen!!


----------



## vonda1909 (27. September 2020)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Ich kenne sowas von früher noch als Aalkorb , die waren aus Draht und oben war eine Klappe mit einer Feder , keine Ahnung ob es die noch gibt oder ob die erlaubt sind


Kurze Frage wo darf icj denn Gefangene Fische lebend hälter?
Die Eimer mit dem Einsatz kenne ich als Köderfischeimer von früher.


----------



## börnie (27. September 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage wo darf icj denn Gefangene Fische lebend hälter?


Landesfischereigesetz MV 4.5. 
Behandlung der gefangenen Fische: _Der maßige Fisch ist nach dem Fang sofort waidgerecht zu töten oder zur Hälterung in einen geeigneten Setzkescher zu setzen, wobei die Hälterzeit nicht länger als einen Kalendertag betragen darf. _


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. September 2020)

Da hat @börnie  Recht. Ist bei uns auch nicht anders. Habe mich dazu schon ein paar Mal geäußert. Beim Aal verfahre ich aktuell noch nach dem Motto, wo kein Kläger da kein Richter. Vorschriftenkonform ist das nicht.


----------



## vonda1909 (27. September 2020)

Doch ein Eimer ist bestimmt nicht erlaubt.In NRW  ist selbst lebendige Köderfische am Wasser verboten.
Bei dir ist es SH  oder?


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. September 2020)

Ich komme aus NRW. Deswegen sage ich ja, das es dort nicht Gesetzes Konform ist


----------



## Timo.Keibel (28. September 2020)

Ahoi in die Aal-Runde!
Mit *Anglerboard TV* ging es an den kleinen Fluss zum Aalangeln. Ihr habt bestimmt gute Tipps, was man hätte besser machen können!


----------



## Chief Brolly (28. September 2020)

Ein dickes Petri Börnie zu den schönen Schlangen!  Tolle Bilder, was ist das für ein Netz/siebeinsatz auf dem letzten Bild? 
Kannst du uns den mal im ganzen zeigen?


----------



## DenizJP (28. September 2020)

Überlege ob ich heute Abend noch ein letztens Mal Ansitz auf Aal probiere und dabei meine neuen elektr. Bissanzeiger teste.

ab morgen ist Dauerregen und in 3 Tagen fängt dann bis nächstes Jahr die Schonzeit an.


heute zumindest spielt das Wetter noch mit.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. September 2020)

Deniz , gib Gas, damit Dein Jäckchen aus feinstem Aal-Leder endlich veddich werd 

im Ernst - heute kommt er, der 80er Blankaal !!! 

R.S.

P.S: Bin auch am Überlegen, ob.... aber is so kalt und nass


----------



## DenizJP (28. September 2020)

letzte Woche gabs ja den 77er. also nah dran 

aber ich beklage mich net!

seit Startschuss Ende Mai knapp über 50 Aale gefangen....kann mich also defintiv net beschweren! und auch einen schönen PB Aal von 85cm im Sommer rausgezogen.


----------



## vonda1909 (28. September 2020)

Ich werde es morgen einmal von 13Uhr bis in die Dämmerung versuchen.Vielleicht auch im Tiede Bereich der Ems.


----------



## börnie (28. September 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri Börnie zu den schönen Schlangen!  Tolle Bilder, was ist das für ein Netz/siebeinsatz auf dem letzten Bild?
> Kannst du uns den mal im ganzen zeigen?


Danke 
Das Teilchen hängt im Bootsschuppen und mache ich wenn ich wieder da bin. Ist eigentlich ´n ganz normaler alter Setzkescher. Bestimmt schon 30 Jahre alt. Die Ringe sind noch aus Metall.
LG


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. September 2020)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Ihr habt bestimmt gute Tipps, was man hätte besser machen können!



Hi Timo,
Was will man da großartig besser machen? Einfaches Aalangeln. Wenn die nicht wollen, oder wenig drin ist, kannste dich auf den Kopf stellen. Da deine Begleitung ja berichtet hat, dort schon "gut" Aal gefangen zu haben, passten entweder die Bedingungen nicht, oder die Platzwahl. Persönlich würde ich immer die Pose dem Grundblei vorziehen. Sämtliche Lockmittel würde ich dahin tun, wo sie hingehören, in den Müll. Und die Partygarnelen hätte ich selber gegessen. Bienenmaden funktionieren so richtig gut meistens in Tidengewässern, oder im NOK. Aber auch nicht immer. Bei uns im Kanal sind sie ein Lustkiller. Wenn ich die Dinger schon sehe. Unbeweglich, und auch wenn ich keine Aalnase habe, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das die für die Schlange eine natürliche Lockwirkung haben. In dem kleinen Flüsschen wäre meine Wahl auf Tau-, Mist- oder Regenwurm gefallen. Dazu gerne auch Fisch oder Fetzen. Das ganze angeboten an unterschiedlich platzierten Stellfischrute, fein ausgelotet mit einer entsprechenden Pose. Aber wie gesagt, nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag.


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. September 2020)

Ich schleiche heute Nachmittag Mal an den MLK und werde die spundwand nach Zandern und vielleicht auch noch nem Aal abgrasen. Wobei mir die Stachler wirklich willkommener wären. Obwohl ich auch nie gedacht hätte, dass ich das Mal sagen werde


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. September 2020)

@Aalzheimer 

Grüß´ Dich und hol ´ Dir Deinen schönen Zander heute 

Punkto Bienenmade habe ich eine Frage - wenn Ihr die am Tidegewässer bspw. Weser nehmt, wie viele BM. verwendet ihr pro Wurf ?

Und braucht man spezielle Haken oder tun es kleinere Aalhaken ebenso?

Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## Chief Brolly (30. September 2020)

Mit was für Ködernadeln zieht ihr beim Aalangeln die Tauwürmer auf den Haken? 
Mit den langen Wurmnadeln oder denen mit den beweglichen Öhren? 
Zuerst mit dem Schwanz- oder dem Kopfteil? 

Habe mir heute beide gekauft, dabei ist mir eine Idee gekommen: Es gab doch vor kurzem einige Meinungen zu einem Video übers Aalangeln am kleinen Fluß und Lockstoffeinsatz: Wie wärs, wenn man die Köder/Wurmnadel z. B. Mit Vanille- oder Krabbenöl behandelt, bevor man einen Wurm aufzieht? 

So kann der Lockstoff bzw. das Locköl jedenfalls nicht überdosiert werden, zudem gleitet der Wurm so besser über die Nadel, den Haken und das Vorfach!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (30. September 2020)

Also ich verwende immer Ködernadeln ohne Öhr, kurz oder lang ist von der Größe der Würmer abhängig. Meine Würmer lege ich in das Öl der Ölsardinen ein, ist relativ erfolgreich. Allerdings funktioniert die Kombi im See (wegen stehendem Wasser) als im Fluss. was auch gut geht sind kleine Häppchen Bifiwurst. Mann soll sich wundern, wie gut.


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Oktober 2020)

2 bienenmaden auf einen vierer Haken. Eine aufgezogen und die andere davor. Zander gab es am Dienstag gleich 4 Stück. Leider alle zu Klein. Drei Aale gab es auch. Zweimal Lütt und einmal gut 60..


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Oktober 2020)

So. Wir werden hier fast weggepustet, aber, der Oktober Aal ist Safe...


----------



## ralle (2. Oktober 2020)

Ist der aus Gold ??


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Oktober 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Mit was für Ködernadeln zieht ihr beim Aalangeln die Tauwürmer auf den Haken?
> Mit den langen Wurmnadeln oder denen mit den beweglichen Öhren?
> Zuerst mit dem Schwanz- oder dem Kopfteil?
> 
> ...



ich zieh meine Würmer ohne jegliche Nadel auf... Früher hab ich auch eine benutzt, mittlerweile finde ich es zu aufwendig und es geht auch so...
Versuche soviel wie möglich von den Wurm auf den Haken gepresst aufzuziehen dann schiebe ich den Wurm aufs Vorfach und stecke erneut den Haken in die austrittstelle wieder ein und mach das ganze noch ein oder zweimal und so ist der Wurm wie Mit Ködernadel aufgezogen am Vorfach und Haken...Mit bisschen Übung geht es ganz einfach und ich muss da nicht mit der Ködernadel rumfuchteln... Wenn ich zwei draufmache dann den ersten etwas aufs Vorfach und dann den Rest gebündelt so das es „appetitlich“ nach Gefühl aussieht ...
Oft mach ich auch nur 3/4 damit das noch einfacher und schneller geht und das alles ohne Ködernadel aufs Vorfach aufziehen...Am Rhein mach ich immer nur ein halben drauf mit einmal ganz normal aufziehen...
Mit Aromen habe ich es noch nicht probiert obwohl ich Angler kenne die da drauf schwören... Wenn ich lockstoff angeboten habe dann nur Hähnchenleber im Madenfutterkorb, hat immer gut funktioniert aber man hat nicht immer welche und es ist auch eine umständliche und schmierige Angelegenheit... Wer es ausprobiert hat weiß worüber ich spreche, zudem muss man die auch vorher immer frisch besorgen und Würmer hat man meist im Kühlschrank...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Oktober 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> So. Wir werden hier fast weggepustet, aber, der Oktober Aal ist Safe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri Torsten !!!
Viel Spaß noch und ne geile Nacht voller Action!!!!


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Oktober 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Ist der aus Gold ??


Ich hoffe. Werde das morgen kontrollieren


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Oktober 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Petri Torsten !!!
> Viel Spaß noch und ne geile Nacht voller Action!!!!


Feierabend ist. Im Großen und Ganzen ein sehr enttäuschender Abend. Zwei Mann seit 15:00 Uhr am DEK. Ein Biss auf Köfi, 30er Barsch, 1 Biss auf Tau- die Schlange. Dazu ne Menge Sturm. Aber lecker gegrillt. Mein Kumpel blieb komplett ohne biss. Hatte mir zumindest auf Zander mehr erhofft


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir ist der Abend/die Nacht auch recht enttäuschend, heut Nachmittag haben mir die Grundeln viele Köfis weggefressen, von einem 20 - cm Rotauge war nach ein paar Stunden nur noch die Hälfte übrig! 
Eine Kampfgrundel auf nen kleinen Gründling, die jetzt in 2 Hälften selbst als Köfi dient, sonst überhaupt nichts. 

Wind stört nicht, mache noch bis um 1.00....


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Oktober 2020)

Also nach kurzer Überlegung woran es gestern gelegen haben könnte, ist mir aufgefallen, dass gestern alle böse Sachen auf einmal da waren:

1. Ostwind
2. Vollmond
3. Luftdruck unter 1000

Zählt das als ausrede


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Oktober 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Zählt das als ausrede



Lassen wir es mal gelten, Du kannst es doch...
Da machste nichts wenn die nicht wollen...


----------



## ExoriLukas (5. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Dicke Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Wochen/Tage !

Ich habe noch eine Woche Urlaub und werde es die nächsten Abende nochmal am DEK bei uns ausprobieren, Köder werden Grundeln und Tauwürmer sein, ganz herkömmlich an der Stellfisch ...

Mein Zurückblick auf diese Saison: Anfangs sehr erfolgreich mit wirklichen Kloppern, oft mehrere dicke hintereinander - mitten im Hochsommer allerdings nur noch Schnürsenkel und nichts verwertbares mehr. Bislang konnte ich insgesamt knapp 20 Aale fangen, von denen aber nur ca. die Hälfte gut für den Räucherofen waren. 
Trotzdem bin ich sehr zufrieden (der dickste biss in einer warmen Vollmondnacht), somit konnte ich dieses Vorurteil auch ausräumen.Vielleicht geht ja jetzt nochmal eine dicke Schlange an den Haken, ich werds ausprobieren. Spätestens 18.00 Uhr werde ich morgen Abend sitzen.

Gruß,
Lukas


----------



## Chief Brolly (5. Oktober 2020)

Na dann Wünsche ich Dir viel Petri und Erfolg, Lukas!  War vor kurzem am MDK vor ner Schleuse bis 1.00 Ansitzen, tagsüber und am Abend haben sich die Grundeln auf sämtliche meiner ausgelegten Köfis in jeder Größe gestürzt! 

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie die Grundelplage bei euch ist, aber die beste Idee ist, die auch als Köfi zu verwenden! 
Größere (ab 12 cm) am besten in 2 Hälften, kleinere im ganzen aufziehen ( ein paar mal einschneiden oder mit der Ködernadel punktieren....

Ist so auch gut auf Zander!


----------



## ExoriLukas (7. Oktober 2020)

Moin,
So, das war alle nichts mehr ... , alles versucht - vergebens ...
Der Wind war noch ziemlich doll und auch relativ frisch. Ausreden findet man ja immer ... 
@ Chief , Grundeln gab es bei mir auch satt und genug, zehn Stück in zehn Minuten ist gar kein Problem. 16er Haken, zwei Maden und dann eben an der Stippe ca. 2m über der Steinpackung. In dieser Kombi fange ich fast immer die für mich optimale KöFi-Größe. Ich ziehe die Grundel dann ganz normal mit Ködernadel auf, meistens den 4 bzw. 6er Aalhaken ins Maul versteckt und die Schwanzflosse mit einer Schlaufe im Vorfach "fixiert". So sitzt die Grundel relativ sicher und der Haken verschwindet nicht so schnell aus seiner Position.
Gefangen habe ich dieses Jahr noch keine Aale/Zander auf KöFi. Lediglich ein paar stramme Kanalbarsche, aber alle auf Pose - auf Grund dauert es nicht lange und man hat irgendeine Art Krabben dran, bzw. die Viecher schneiden einem das Vorfach einfach ab,oder Zerlegen die Grundel in ihre Einzelteile ...
Ich habe aber von einigen Mitanglern gehört, dass die Schwarzmaulgrundel in vielerlei Hinsicht ein Top Köderfisch sein soll. Ein mir Bekannter hat auf eine Art "Grundel-Bündel" sogar schon schöne Waller gefangen. Mir gehen die Viecher persönlich echt auf die Nerven, wenn man nicht exakt die passende Stelle angeworfen hat und zu Nah an den Steinen fischt, gibts bei denen kein Halten mehr ...

Naja - ich kümmere mich die nächsten Wochen dann mal um den Inhalt meiner Fisch/Wildtruhe (Aale/Forellen). 

Allen noch fleissigen Schlangenfängern viel Erfolg und petri Heil! " ich habe feddich für dieses jahr".

Lukas


----------



## bw1 (10. Oktober 2020)

Moin,

ich habe es diese Woche zweimal abends an einem kleineren norddeutschen Fluss versucht. Am Mittwoch hatte ich bei einem Kurzansitz von 19 bis 21 Uhr zwei schöne Aale (64 und 75cm) auf Köfi. Beide sehr ufernah im recht flachen Wasser (ca. 60 cm), wo ich meine Köder (halbe Tiefkühl-Ukeleis, in Ermangelung frischer Köfis) noch problemlos am Grund erkennen konnte. 

Am gestrigen Freitag Abend ging dann allerdings bei merklich kühlerem Wetter, gestiegenem Wasserstand und ziemlich viel nervigem Treib-Kraut abgesehen von einem Miniwels nix.


----------



## börnie (10. Oktober 2020)

Leider war ich wegen meiner blöden Bandscheiben-Geschichte seit 2 Wochen zur Angel-Abstinenz verdammt.
So sind auch die letzten schönen Frühherbstabende komplett anders verlaufen, als ich es mir erwünscht hatte.
Bin dann gestern aber endlich mal wieder raus. Es geht ja auch schon besser und nur im Garten rumsitzen und Profi-Tips in Angelzeitungen lesen ?!...

Es war erwartungsgemäß zäh.
Bei Dämmerung schöner Ententeich und auch einigermaßen angenehm. Später dann Wetterwechsel, zeitweise Niesel, kalt -- Opa hatte ´ne dicke Decke dabei ...alles gut.
Beißzeit so ab 20°°.
Aber das war eher ein rumgezuppel. Vorsichtig und launisch. Kein Fisch hat mehr als 2m von der Rolle gezogen.
Letztendlich habe ich 3 an Bord gezupft, wovon 2 Schnürsenkel wieder baden gegangen sind.
Einen um die 60-65 hab ich mitgenommen. Mehr war nicht drin.
Petri an Euch Nachteulen !


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Oktober 2020)

So, jetzt sitzen wir hier zu 5. am DEK. Der Zander zieht uns ne Nase. Aber ich hatte Doppelbiss...


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Oktober 2020)

Ein Grundelabnehmer. Der geht Ü80 und ÜKilo.
Stellfisch mit Grundel auf 8m am DEK


----------



## inextremo6 (17. Oktober 2020)

Gratulation Aalzheimer,  der macht schon richtig Spaß. Hab fast zeitgleich nen unterernährten 50er gefangen und warte jetzt auf seine Mutter, die hoffentlich bald in meinen Kescher schwimmt


----------



## zokker (17. Oktober 2020)

Fettes Petri Aalzheimer, da war der lange Knüppel bestimmt gut krumm.



inextremo6 schrieb:


> Gratulation Aalzheimer,  der macht schon richtig Spaß. Hab fast zeitgleich nen unterernährten 50er gefangen und warte jetzt auf seine Mutter, die hoffentlich bald in meinen Kescher schwimmt



Ich muß dich leider enttäuschen Paul ... die Mutter ist gestorben ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Oktober 2020)

Danke Männers. Eigentlich ja wieder Mal auf Zander. Nachdem wir Dienstag ganz ordentlich gefangen hatten, war es heute wieder ruhiger. Ich hatte einen 50er Küchenzander und ne Strippe, meine beiden Kumpels jeweils 1 Strippe, that's life


----------



## börnie (18. Oktober 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> ....Eigentlich ja wieder Mal auf Zander...


Vielleicht sollte ich es dann auch mal auf Zander versuchen ?! Petri zu dem schönen Brummer 

Ich war am Freitagabend raus und auch gestern Abend. Immer so für Kurzansitze bis max. 23°°/ 24°°.
Freitag war absolut tote Hose, obwohl das Wetter nicht so übel war. Nichts ! Kein einziger Biss. Weder auf Fisch noch auf Wurm (!!).

Gestern dagegen ruppiges raues Wetter, aber es lief dennoch recht gut.
Gegen halb 10 zwei Bisse gleichzeitig. Wobei man den einen fast nicht wahrnehmen konnte. Den üblichen Beifang gabs auch.
Beim Einpacken um kurz nach 12°° ist dann vor Schreck noch einer abgezogen.
Alles keine Riesen, so in den 60ern. Räuchergröße eben.
Die dicken Müritzaale bleiben bei mir dieses Jahr wohl aus. Vermutlich sitzen die alle in den unzähligen Reusen der Fischer ...oder an den Haken der Zanderangler


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Oktober 2020)

Petri zu den Aalen Jungs!!!
Wer fleißig ist wird belohnt, das ist meine Devise... 
Ich glaube, ich muss auch noch mind. einmal los...
Heute ist aber Zandern angesagt...


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Oktober 2020)

Petri auch dir @börnie . Das ist doch ne schöne Oktoberstrecke. Der Aal war ziemlich massiv. 84cm und 1360 Gramm. Das erklärt auch den sofortigen Vorfachbruch als ich den aus dem Kescher heben wollte


----------



## NaabMäx (23. Oktober 2020)

Man, war das ein Kampf. ~5m. Das mit einer 20er Mono, auf 6er Haken und Mistwurm.


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Oktober 2020)

@NaabMäx 
jetzt nur noch schnell den passenden Räucherofen bauen  .
Aber das Du so grob auf die vorsichtigen Biester fischt und trotzdem Erfolg hast, hut ab


----------



## NaabMäx (23. Oktober 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> [



Hab nen alten Hochhauskamin als Räuchertonne.

Die Mutter aller Konger wurde 2014 oder 2015 in England gefangen.
Wenn man den Netzfischer auf dem Bild so daneben sieht, wäre er nur ein Snack für den Aal, würden sie sich Unterwasser treffen.
Was der wohl wog?

Aalzheimer, so einen an der Angel und man fährst Wasserski aufm Ärmelkanal.


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. Oktober 2020)

Hammer Conger! Dicker wie'n Telegrafenmast! Was man für so einen für eine Hochsee-Angelausrüstung braucht... 80 Ibs-Klasse? Dann wäre so einer bestimmt IGFA-Weltrekord! 

Heute Abend kommt um 22.15 auf DMAX eine neue Folge von "Monsterfische am Haken", obs da auch ums Aal-Congerangeln geht?


----------



## bw1 (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich war gestern Abend nochmal am Fluss. In 3,5 Stunden gab es auf ufernah ausgelegten Köfi 3 Bisse. Rausgekommen sind zwei Aale, davon ein richtig Guter, und ein kleiner Wels. Ich glaube, da wäre auch noch mehr gegangen, wenn ich länger geblieben wäre. 22:30 Uhr war Feierabend.


----------



## oberfranke (24. Oktober 2020)

Letzte Nacht endlich mal wieder nen  guten erwischt.
Neben bei noch zwei "Kärpfla" auf aalmontage und einen auf nen wurmbündel an der wallermontage da passte der Haken nicht mal in den Rüssel-also perfekte köderfischgrösse


----------



## DenizJP (24. Oktober 2020)

Ach ist das schön....

euch allen beim Aalangeln zusehen zu dürfen.....


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Oktober 2020)

Sauber Jungs. Da geht noch was. Der November Aal kommt dieses Jahr auch, irgendwo


----------



## börnie (26. Oktober 2020)

Dickes Petri an die Aalfänger 
Das sind doch schöne Schlangen.
Ich hab am Samstag abgeschneidert. 
Hatte zwar ein paar Anfasser und auch zwei recht gute Bisse, aber irgendwie hab ich sie nicht ans Band bekommen. Passiert...


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Oktober 2020)

Hatte heute nen feinen Aal ....


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. Oktober 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 358142
> 
> Man, war das ein Kampf. ~5m. Das mit einer 20er Mono, auf 6er Haken und Mistwurm.




Und dann auch noch,den Ketscher zu Hause,...... vergessen !


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Oktober 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hatte heute nen feinen Aal ....


Deibel, gleich als ganzes Menü aus dem Wasser gezaubert.
Hut ab und Lob und Anerkennung


----------



## börnie (28. Oktober 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hatte heute nen feinen Aal ....


...und wie man sehr schön sieht auf Tauwürmer gefangen


----------



## Aalhunter33 (1. November 2020)

Gestern Nachmittag ( 31.10.) mit Kumpel am MLK bei Evern geangelt,bis ca 21:30....
Kumpel hatte einen untermaßigen Zander....bei mir 1 Aal,aber der war so klein,da hätte fast
der Tauwurm den Kampf* gewonnen.


----------



## phirania (3. November 2020)




----------



## Hering 58 (3. November 2020)

phirania schrieb:


>


Sehr Interessantes Video Kalle.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (3. November 2020)

Jo konnte Mann sehen, aber war nichts neues


----------



## junglist1 (4. November 2020)

Für mich war es neu das der Glasaalaufstieg 2020 so erfolgreich war wie seit Jahren nicht mehr. Sehr schön.


----------



## bw1 (7. November 2020)

Ich war gestern Abend für ein paar Stunden am Flüsschen, um zu gucken, ob noch ein Aal zu fangen ist. Köder waren kleine Köfis quasi an freier Leine, nur mit zwei Bleischroten beschwert. Es ging vielversprechend los, um 18 Uhr meldete sich der Bissanzeiger und ein 54er Aal kam an Land. Nicht groß, aber immerhin Zielfisch! Meine Hoffnung auf weitere Bisse erfüllte sich nicht. Es wurde dann auch richtig schattig, um 21:30 Uhr hatte ich schon Eis auf dem Futteral.


----------



## EinfachAngeln (9. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich lese hier sporadisch immer mal wieder mit und bestaune eure schönen Aalfänge. Eigentlich wollte mich hier auch schon seit längerem beteiligen, aber bis auf das Frühjahr fand ich dann nicht mehr die Zeit zum Aalangeln. Diesen Samstag ging es dann allerdings auf Zander mit kleinen Köfis und zu meiner Überraschung hat sich gegen 17 Uhr ein 80er Aal an meinem Köfi gütlich getan. Im Anschluss ging zwar nix mehr, aber die gute Laune blieb ob des tollen Herbstfangs natürlich erhalten 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. November 2020)

Jetzt auf DMAX: FLUẞMONSTER, mit der Folge: Der Neuseeland-Aal

Viel Spaß und Spannung beim Anschauen!


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. November 2020)

Auch hier nochmal. Super Saison, nun auch das November Seelen Heil


----------



## bw1 (14. November 2020)

Super! Ich hatte es gestern Abend auch nochmal auf Aal am Fluss versucht, es gab aber trotz vielversprechendem Wetter keinen Zupfer. Vielleicht nächste Woche noch ein letzter Versuch an einem anderen Platz.


----------



## steel0256 (4. Dezember 2020)




----------



## steel0256 (4. Dezember 2020)

Hallo 
ich habe im April ein Aal gefangen der bis jetzt im Gefrierschrank liegt.
Kann ich den noch zubereiten ?wollte Brataal machen.


----------



## yukonjack (4. Dezember 2020)

steel0256 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich habe im April ein Aal gefangen der bis jetzt im Gefrierschrank liegt.
> Kann ich den noch zubereiten ?wollte Brataal machen.


Wenn der Gefrierschrank auch eingeschaltet war, dann ja.


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Dezember 2020)

steel0256 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich habe im April ein Aal gefangen der bis jetzt im Gefrierschrank liegt.
> Kann ich den noch zubereiten ?wollte Brataal machen.



Moin.

Meine Erfahrung:
Aal hat bei mir eine maximale Lagerzeit von 8 Monaten.

Das käme bei Dir dann ja in etwa hin.
Der Aal ist noch nicht verdorben , allerdings ist der Geschmack nach so einer langen Lagerzeit , meiner Meinung nach , beeinträchtigt.

Jetzt kommt die Zubereitungsart ins Spiel: Brataal schmeckte mir nach solch einer Lagerzeit , deutlich schlechter - der Fisch schmeckte tranig und war nicht
wirklich lecker.
Etwas Abhilfe konnte man schaffen, wenn man ihn mit Zitronensaft marinierte und ordentlich Kräutern , evtl. Sojasosse.

GERÄUCHERT  war das Ergebnis besser !

Brataal lagere ICH "nur" noch 3-max. 4 Monate...dann schmeckt er noch gut !

Petri und berichte mal, wie das Ergebnis war !

R.S.


----------



## Chief Brolly (5. Dezember 2020)

Ich empfehle, gefangene Aale oder Fischfilets IMMER vor dem einfrieren (bei - 22Grad) zu vakuumieren! 

Der Fisch schmeckt so auch nach vielen Monaten Lagerung nach dem Auftauen einwandfrei!


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Dezember 2020)

steel0256 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich habe im April ein Aal gefangen der bis jetzt im Gefrierschrank liegt.
> Kann ich den noch zubereiten ?wollte Brataal machen.


Ohne jegliche Bedenken!!


----------



## ragbar (6. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich empfehle, gefangene Aale oder Fischfilets IMMER vor dem einfrieren (bei - 22Grad) zu vakuumieren!
> 
> Der Fisch schmeckt so auch nach vielen Monaten Lagerung nach dem Auftauen einwandfrei!


Mach ich mittlerweile mit allen Fischen grundsätzlich so. Die Vakumierer sind jeden Euro wert,wenn man die größtmögliche kulinarische Freude an seinen Fängen haben will. Wenn man nicht nur frisch verwerten kann.


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Dezember 2020)

Mensch @steel0256 
und ich dachte schon hier kommt jetzt die Dezember Aal Fangmeldung 

Auch das wird mit Sicherheit möglich sein, aber für mich ist Aalpause. Die Wartezeit bis März (Hoffentlich)
wird wie immer lang, aber Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich....

An dieser Stelle nochmals vielen Dank an (a)alle die diesen Thread 2021 zu einem wirklich interessanten
und ich denke auch sehr gut Besuchten gemacht haben. Das hat wirklich großen Spaß gemacht.

Ich glaube kaum, dass sich die Saison 2020 für mich so schnell nochmal toppen lassen wird, aber man sollte
niemals nie sagen. Ich hoffe, auch wenn das eine deutliche Reduzierung der Angeltage bedeuten wird, 
dass uns Corona nicht auch 2021 komplett lahm legt.

Auf eine schöne neue Saison freue ich mich auf jeden Fall jetzt schon.


----------



## yukonjack (7. Dezember 2020)

Die schlechteste Saison seit 25 Jahren, 2 verwertbare Aale bei ca. 70-80 Ansitzen. Es kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Dezember 2020)

Mir hat der Thread 2020 auch sehr viel Spaß und Freude bereitet und ich freue mich schon auf 2021....
Werde nächste Saison auch 2-3 Wochen früher als die vergangene anfangen und in der Winterpause mir zwei neue Grundruten sowie noch ne dritte Stellfisch zulegen...
Rollen werden mit neuer Schnur gefüllt, Zubehör neu sortiert sowie ein extra Rucksack und Rutenfutteral nur fürs Aalangeln gekauft, damit ich alles immer startbereit zusammen habe und mir immer wieder die lästige um und einpackerei erspare.... 
Wenn im neuen Jahr alles nach und nach ins Haus flattert und die Vorbereitung getroffen werden, umso größer die Vorfreude auf den Start... 
Ehrlich gesagt, ich freue mich ja jetzt schon, grins...
Im diesem Sinne ein Petri Heil und hoffentlich ein gutes Aalangeljahr!!!!


----------



## DenizJP (7. Dezember 2020)

freue mich auch schon auf 2021!

Wobei ich schon bissel besorgt bin ob ich den Erfolg vom Aaljahr 2020 hier am Main wiederholen kann ^^


50+ Aale zw 40-85cm und das waren gefühlt nur 1/3 der verwerteten Bisse!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Dezember 2020)

Wird schon Deniz!!!!
Hast schon Erfahrung sammeln können die dir keiner mehr nehmen kann,  jetzt wird die noch erweitert... 
Wird bei mir jetzt die vierte Saison sein und es wurde immer besser, also Hoffnung lebt ...


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. Dezember 2020)

Mir hat es in meinem 1.Jahr hier auch immer sehr viel Spaß und Freude gemacht, von euren Fängen zu lesen uns auch von einigen meinen zu berichten! 

Dieses Jahr habe ich neue Stellen und Gewässer befischt und habe auch fast immer einen Aal bekommen, so wird es auch im nächsten Jahr sein! 
In so mancher Nacht mit mehr oder weniger langen Beißpausen  war es im AB mit euch schön, diese Zeiten überbrücken zu können! 
Meist kam dann beim lesen oder texten dann ein Biß und Aal... 

Von meiner Seite könnt ihr euch im nächsten Jahr auf Bilder von mir an "neuen" Gewässern freuen, wie Pegnitz, Regnitz, Ebrach, Aisch und andere.... 

Grundruten verwende ich bei Tageslicht welche bis 80gr Wg und Nachts "Wallersichere" bis 150 und 180gr.Wg.
Heute habe ich aus meinem Tiefkühlschrank den letzten vakuumierten Räucheraal entnommen, die Wartezeit auf die nächsten wird hoffentlich nicht zuuu lang! 

Mal ne Frage: Dürfen hier auch Fänge von Aalmuttern und Aalquappen gepostet werden?


----------



## DenizJP (7. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Meist kam dann beim lesen oder texten dann ein Biß und Aal...



jo... seitdem vermeide ich das xD



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Dürfen hier auch Fänge von Aalmuttern und Aalquappen gepostet werden?


ich schätze mal wenn sie in deinem Bundesland gefangen werden dürfen ja oder??


----------



## yukonjack (7. Dezember 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> jo... seitdem vermeide ich das xD
> 
> 
> ich schätze mal wenn sie in deinem Bundesland gefangen werden dürfen ja oder??


Wusste gar nichts von einem Schutz der Quappen, jedenfalls nicht in Nds.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Dezember 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ohne jegliche Bedenken!!


Du weißt doch nicht, wie gefrostet wurde !

Das ist nicht so - definitiv wird der Aal nicht so schmecken, wie frisch gefangen !

Ich vakuumiere bzw. "eise" meine Fische - das Fett wird auf Dauer eben tranig.

Vakuumieren hilft gegen Frostbrand - aber nicht gegen geschmackliche Beeinträchtigungen generell.

Meine Erfahrungen

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (7. Dezember 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wusste gar nichts von einem Schutz der Quappen, jedenfalls nicht in Nds.



in einigen Bundesländer unter anderem Hessen sind sie ganzjährig geschützt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Dezember 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Du weißt doch nicht, wie gefrostet wurde !
> 
> Das ist nicht so - definitiv wird der Aal nicht so schmecken, wie frisch gefangen !
> 
> ...


Und so hat jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen. Ist ja auch kein Problem. Wenn er schreibt "gefrostet", gehe ich von einer Temperatur von min. -18°C aus. Und dann bleibe ich dabei, ohne Bedenken. Im letzten Jahr haben wir 2 Aale geräuchert, die mein Kumpel in der Truhe wohl übersehen hat.
Die lagen dort seit 2016. Und wir haben mit 3 Mann probiert, wobei keiner wusste welches Stück vom welchem Aal kam. Nur der vierte wusste es. Keiner von uns hat die entsprechenden Aalstücke "enttarnen" können. Ich glaube da kann man sich auch einiges einbilden. Ich selber sehe zu, dass meine Aale nach spätestens 6 Monaten aus der Truhe verschwunden sind, wenn denn mal 8 werden, so what. Hat weder mich, noch Freunde oder Nachbarn oder sonstige jemals gestört. Ohne jeden Zweifel ist es das Beste, jeden Fisch frisch zu zubereiten, sei es nun beim Braten, Dämpfen, Grillen oder Räuchern. Nur das mit dem Räuchern ist halt so eine Sache. Meist sammelt man. Vakuum hilft definitiv. Aber auch im Gefrierbeutel mache ich mir darüber keine Gedanken,


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Dürfen hier auch Fänge von Aalmuttern und Aalquappen gepostet werden?


Da haben wir doch spezielle Threads für. Würde ich mich auch gerne aktiv dran beteiligen  , und auch wenn es dieses Jahr schon einmal geklappt hat, so glaube ich nicht, dass ein gezielter Ansitz allzu erfolgsversprechend sein wird. Und dann sind Sie auch noch ganzjährig geschont bei uns.


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. Dezember 2020)

Bei uns in Bayern sind sie zwar frei, aber gezielt Ansitzen auf Quappe funktioniert eh nicht, egal, wie schlecht das Wetter auch ist... Wenn, dann man fängt sie eher rein zufällig... 

Wenn ich dann mal eine große habe, evtl. im nächsten Jahr, werde ich sie dann hier euch zeigen...


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Bei uns in Bayern sind sie zwar frei, aber gezielt Ansitzen auf Quappe funktioniert eh nicht, egal, wie schlecht das Wetter auch ist... Wenn, dann man fängt sie eher rein zufällig...
> 
> Wenn ich dann mal eine große habe, evtl. im nächsten Jahr, werde ich sie dann hier euch zeigen...


Hallo,

alter Geheimtipp, habe ich von einem alten Angler, anfang/mitte der 1960er Jahre bekommen, mit welchem ich öfters auf Rutten ansaß: Tauwurm und einen Tropfen echtes Terpentin drauf (auf keinen Fall den Verdünner und Pinselreiniger aus dem Baumarkt, ist eh nur Terpentinersatz). Echtes Terpentin müsste man in einem Fachgeschäft für Kunstmaler bekommen. Der Angler, mit dem ich damals fischte, war Hobbymaler. Der schenkte mir auch mal ein Fläschchen. Das habe ich sogar noch, ist aber nach runden 55 Jahren eingetrocknet.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## inextremo6 (8. Dezember 2020)

Werde jetzt  auch mal eine Bilanz zum Aaljahr 2020 ziehen.
Das Jahr war für mich das beste Aaljahr in meiner 40jährigen Laufbahn.
in 48 Nächten, trotz mindestens 12 Aalschneidernächten, konnte ich einen Durchschnitt aller Nächte zusammen, von knapp 3 Aalen erzielen, wovon über die Hälfte den Weg zurück ins Wasser nahm.
Die meisten Aale kamen dieses Jahr nicht aus Mecklenburg, sondern aus meinem Hausgewässer
Herausragend der Monat April mit 30 Aalen, ausschließlich auf Wurm gefangen.
Danach bis Juli gemischt Wurm- Köderfisch, ab August bevorzugt Minibarsch, teilw. Wurm.

Mein Sohn fing seinen 1.ten ü 80 Aal, dazu Zander bis 85 und seinen 1.Wels. Auf jeden Fall ist er jetzt auch infiziert und ich hab nen treuen Begleiter
Es gab meine 1.ten beiden Novemberaale, Außergewöhnliche Nacht: 3 Aale auf Schrimps ( hatte ich auch noch nie und auch danach nicht mal mehr einen Biss auf diesen Köder)
Eine Nacht mit Bissen im 5-Minuten Takt und allen Nachträubern ,die man fangen möchte, sowie der Abriss eines Riesenwelses(irgendwie war ich auch froh).
Gefangen wurden 4 Aale zwischen 90-92 alle auf Wurm
8 Aale zwischen 80-89
26 Aale zwischen 75u 79
xxxAale zwischen 60-74cm, die auch teilweise releast wurden.
Und natürlich auch kleinere ,die mein Mindestmaß von 60cm nicht erreicht habenund alle fleissig weiter schwimmen.
Ansonsten gabs die üblichen Nachtbeifänge, wie Zander,Wels und Quappe,wobei meine Juni-Schwedenaaltour, sich als fast reine Zandertour entpuppte und uns trotzdem viel Spass und heisse Nachtdrills lieferte.
1Aal gabs in dieser Woche, dafür seeeehr viele Zander in beachtlichen Größen.
Die Zander waren so dominant , dass selbst die Wurmruten ständig attackiert wurden.
Die Juli-Schweden-Tour auf Aal brachte die meisten Schneidernächte, dafür aber auch meine diesjährigen größten Aale.
August- September war normal und Oktober eher schlecht.
Nun hoffe ich ,dass der Winter so schnell, wie möglich vorbei ist und fiebere der nächsten Aalsaison schon entgegen,
die wahrscheinlich ab Mitte März starten wird, denn mir fehlt noch ein Märzaal in meiner Statistik.
Werde unten noch ein paar Impressionen von 2020 ranhängen,


----------



## yukonjack (8. Dezember 2020)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Werde jetzt  auch mal eine Bilanz zum Aaljahr 2020 ziehen.
> Das Jahr war für mich das beste Aaljahr in meiner 40jährigen Laufbahn.
> in 48 Nächten, trotz mindestens 12 Aalschneidernächten, konnte ich einen Durchschnitt aller Nächte zusammen, von knapp 3 Aalen erzielen, wovon über die Hälfte den Weg zurück ins Wasser nahm.
> Die meisten Aale kamen dieses Jahr nicht aus Mecklenburg, sondern aus meinem Hausgewässer
> ...


Was habt ihr doch alle für wunderbare Gewässer. Wir haben ( Aller im Raum Celle ) nur Motorboote, Grundeln, Kaulbarsche, Welse, Kormorane, Wollis und......


----------



## DenizJP (8. Dezember 2020)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Mein Sohn fing seinen 1.ten ü 80 Aal, dazu Zander bis 85



und ich feier hier jeden ü50 Zander denn ich mal am Main fange


----------



## ExoriLukas (9. Dezember 2020)

Moin alle zusammen,

Ich bedanke mich auch recht herzlich für die ganzen super Tipps und das freundliche Miteinander! Hab mich immer gefreut, meine Fänge hier zu posten! Mein Aaljahr war für mich mehr als zufriedenstellend. Fangmeldungen für den Verein sind abgeschickt, Ruten im Keller eingemottet und der Räucherofen steht in den Startlöchern! Auch ich werde mir noch eine neue Stellfischrute kaufen, der dicke 6,50m DAM Trümmer ist einfach viel zu wuchtig!

In diesem Sinne, auf ein gesundes aalreiches Jahr 2021!

LG


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. Dezember 2020)

Es geht auch weiter mit den Tips: Für alle, die auch Glöckchen mit Knicklichthalter als Bißanzeiger einsetzen:

Das Problem mit denen ist, das sie sich nach dem Auswurf der Montagen, beim Einholen bzw. Drill eines Fisches verdrehen, in der Schnur verhieddern oder verloren gehen (ins Wasser fallen).

In den neuen Katalogen für 2021 von Zweck und Balzer habe ich aus dem Wallersektor Doppelglöckchen entdeckt, die man fest, sicher und stabil an den Rutenspitzen befestigen kann. Sind vielleicht etwas teurer, aber auch von weitem und auch bei Regen nicht überhörbar!

Werde mir für kommende Saison einige von denen zulegen!
Die oberen sind von Balzer, die unteren von Zeck.

Weiter gibt's von Balzer Aalhaken mit geflochtenem Vorfach in der Tragkraft von 12 - 15kg. Scheint sich um ein neues Produkt zu handeln, vielleicht ist das ja etwas für den ein oder anderen unter euch...


----------



## DenizJP (19. Dezember 2020)

Klingt gut aber die Camtec Haken sollen Murks sein hab ich schon paar mal gehört


----------



## magi (19. Dezember 2020)

Guten Abend in die Runde! Da hier ja auch viele mit der Stellfischrute unterwegs sind  und scheinbar eh gerade Tips und Tackle Empfehlungen im Fokus stehen würde mich mal interessieren, ob schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der neuen Shimano Catana Static Bait in 7.5m gesammelt hat? Geplanter Einsatz wäre neben Zander und Aal ggf. auch Barbe in der Strömung.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Dezember 2020)

Moin ,

mein Aal Fazit des ablaufenden Jahres ist mehr als positiv bezogen auf die Fänge...

Ich war gezielt und rel. selten los , da ich die gefangenen Fische zur Eigenversorgung nutze und nicht anderweitig.

Ich wollte für die enge Verwandschaft ein paar gute Aale zum Räuchern fangen, die ich in der Regel professionell räuchern lasse.

1,2 Brataale dürfen es für mich persönlich noch sein, dann lasse ich den Aalfang ruhen.

Leider habe ich "dank" der Pandemie nun viel zu viel Aal im Froster - die Verwandschaft gehört zum größeren Teil zur Risikogruppe und der

Besuch zu Weihnachten wurde auch aufgrund der Gesetzeslage , abgesagt.

Wir sind nun keine Schlupflochsucher , sondern wollen es in der derzeitigen Situation auch einfach nicht.

Fazit : für meine Verhältnisse habe ich sehr gut gefangen , habe nun aber ein schlechtes Gewissen , weil der viele Fisch im Froster nicht besser wird.

Macht mich etwas nachdenklich.

R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Dezember 2020)

magi schrieb:


> Guten Abend in die Runde! Da hier ja auch viele mit der Stellfischrute unterwegs sind  und scheinbar eh gerade Tips und Tackle Empfehlungen im Fokus stehen würde mich mal interessieren, ob schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der neuen Shimano Catana Static Bait in 7.5m gesammelt hat? Geplanter Einsatz wäre neben Zander und Aal ggf. auch Barbe in der Strömung.


Hi Magi. Diese Rute habe ich nicht in meiner Sammlung, was aber daran liegt, das ich von den ersten Catanas so entäuscht war, das ich auf weitere Tests verzichtet habe. Kann dir damit also leider nicht weiter helfen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Dezember 2020)

Kenne die Catana nicht...
Aber speziell für Aal wäre eine stabile Rute vom Vorteil um den Aal auch mal rausheben zu können..
Das wäre meine Denkrichtung und bei Wind sollte die Rute auch nicht voll rumwirbeln sowie auch das Gewicht sollte passen... Auf die Faktoren würde ich in eigenen Interesse beim Kauf drauf achten...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Dezember 2020)

Wann wird speziell über Aalfänge 2020 hier berichtet oder habe ich was verpasst ???


----------



## DenizJP (21. Dezember 2020)

fängt aktuell noch jemand Aale?

bei uns sind sie seit Oktober zu und die tun ja auch ihre Mägen auflösen für die große Reise oder?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Dezember 2020)

magi schrieb:


> Guten Abend in die Runde! Da hier ja auch viele mit der Stellfischrute unterwegs sind  und scheinbar eh gerade Tips und Tackle Empfehlungen im Fokus stehen würde mich mal interessieren, ob schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der neuen Shimano Catana Static Bait in 7.5m gesammelt hat? Geplanter Einsatz wäre neben Zander und Aal ggf. auch Barbe in der Strömung.



Die Rute sieht dem älteren Modell schon recht ähnlich, unabhängig der Farbgebung.
Ich denke sogar, das sie sich nicht viel unterscheiden werden. Den einzigen Unterschied den ich so direkt sehen kann sind die jeweils um 50cm nun verkürzten Modelle.
Das ältere Modell gab es in 7 und 8m.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Dezember 2020)

Also ich denke Mal das es nun sehr viel Glück oder evtl. Einen Warmwassereinlauf braucht um die Schlänglein aus dem Winterschlaf zu wecken. Aber im Dezember habe ich es auch nie mehr gezielt versucht. Aber bei den Wassertemperaturen ist halt Pause, und das ist auch gut so. Die Vorfreude auf ca. 8 Grad Wassertemperatur ist jedes Jahr da, wann auch immer das sein wird, ich hoffe auf Anfang März. Es ist doch einfach jedes Jahr das Geilste Gefühl wenn man seinen ersten guten Aal des Jahres überlistet.


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Dezember 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Also ich denke Mal das es nun sehr viel Glück oder evtl. Einen Warmwassereinlauf braucht um die Schlänglein aus dem Winterschlaf zu wecken. Aber im Dezember habe ich es auch nie mehr gezielt versucht. Aber bei den Wassertemperaturen ist halt Pause, und das ist auch gut so. Die Vorfreude auf ca. 8 Grad Wassertemperatur ist jedes Jahr da, wann auch immer das sein wird, ich hoffe auf Anfang März. Es ist doch einfach jedes Jahr das Geilste Gefühl wenn man seinen ersten guten Aal des Jahres überlistet.



Warmwassereinlauf? Du meinst doch sicher - auslauf!  Wo gibt's denn noch welche? AKW's haben zu und Kohlekraftwerke gibt's auch keine mehr...

Aber so abwegig ist es nicht, im Winter einen Aal zu fangen!  Die Tagestemperaturen sollen die Tage zweistellig werden, die Wassertemperaturen zwar leider nicht, aber nichts ist unmöglich!

Ein Kollege hat mir in meiner Jugendangelzeit mal erzählt, er hätte im Winter mal einen Aal gefangen, den er erstmal in den Schnee gelegt hat... Das war in der Wolfsburger Aller, mit ziemlich schlammigen Boden.

Dann war an unserem Stadtteil-Teich damals im Herbst mal Raubfischangeln. Es war noch dunkel und ich brauchte noch Köfis, dazu hatte ich eine Senke dabei, die ich ins Wasser schwankte.
Während sie im Wasser lag, unterhielt ich mich mit einem Bekannten, ob er schon mal einen Aal auf der Senke hatte. "Noch nie!" meinte er. Ich sagte, ich auch noch nie... Nach einigen Minuten zog ich dann die Senke hoch und was denkt ihr, was alles auf der Senke lag?

Neben zappelnder Kleinfische auch ein stattlicher Aal! Das konnten die 4-5 Kollegen, die hinter mir noch rumstanden, gar nicht fassen....
An diesem Samstag war ich der einzigste mit einem Aal, zu dem ich noch ein paar schöne Barsche fing.

Mein Aal war noch für einige Wochen Gesprächsstoff in der Jugendgruppe, viele glaubten aber an Anglerlatein... Seltsam? Aber so steht es geschrieben!


----------



## magi (22. Dezember 2020)

Danke @ Aalzheimer, Drillsucht69 und Bimmelrudi für eure Beiträge und Einschätzungen. Die neue Catana scheint nicht nur etwas kürzer zu sein, sondern auch etwas schwerer was den Schluss zulässt, dass sich ggf. ein bisschen was hinsichtlich Aktion getan hat. Die Optik nebst Ringkonzept scheint ja, bis auf die Farbwahl, weitestgehend 1:1 übernommen worden zu sein. Stutzig macht allerdings die wg-Angabe 150 g und die Werbetextpassage "für den Fang kleinerer Hechte,...". 150g Wurfgewicht ist doch fast die Standardangabe für die allermeisten Stellfischruten - oder hat Shimano mal wieder sehr optimistisch was draufgeschrieben und ne schwere Bolo zur Stellfischrute umgelabelt? Ließt man die überschaubaren Beiträge zum entsprechenden Stellfischrutensuchen in Foren wird die alte Catana BX allerdings des Öfteren genau für diese Angelei empfohlen. War/ist die alte BX wirklich schon zu weich zum Aalangeln am Kanal?


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Dezember 2020)

@Chief Brolly 
Unmöglich ist es nicht. Ein Bekannter von mir hat vor Jahren an einem Warmwasserauslauf (natürlich Auslauf) im Dezember einen 4 pfündigen Aal gefangen auf Köfi. Und ich kann mich noch an meine Jugendzeit erinnern. Wo wir Anfang Februar bei Schnee Langeweile hatten und an unserer kleinen Aa mit 3 Kumpels ein Lagerfeuer gemacht haben. Jeder zwei Ruten drin. Innerhalb von 5 Minuten konnte einer meiner Kumpels zwei wirklich schöne Aale fangen. Aber das sind wirklich die berühmten Nadeln im Heuhaufen. 

@magi 
Ich habe hier im Board schon Mal einen ausführlichen Bericht zu verschiedenen Stellfischruten verfasst. Die Catana hat meiner Meinung nach diese Bezeichnung nicht verdient. Zu weiche Spitzenaktion, der Blank ist gerade bei Nässe eine Schnurmagnet und die Ringe sehen optisch schön aus, sind aber den Belastungen zum Zerren aus der Steinpackung nicht wirklich gewachsen. Wenn du im Hellen Mal siehst, wie weit die Teilchen sich verneigen bevor die Schnur beim Biss aus dem Gummi gezogen wird, dann erkennst du halt ein weiteres Problem. Dazu nicht gerade ganz günstig. Hatte letztens noch @DenizJP  auf einen Link im AB hier aufmerksam gemacht. Da bekamst Du die Balzer Diablo in 8m für etwas über 100 Euro. Deren Eigenschaften sind um ein Vielfaches besser. Generell ist der Stellfischruten Markt aber aktuell wohl ziemlich abgegrast oder die bekommen wegen Corona keinen Nachschub aus Fernost. Auf jeden Fall alles teurer und schwieriger zu bekommen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Dezember 2020)

Ich denke das Letzteres sehr gravierend dieses Jahr ist.
Ich hab quasi das ganze Jahr auf ne Lieferbarkeit der Balzer Diabolo X in 8m gewartet. Die kleinere Schwester in 6,5m lag überall rum wie Blei, nur die 8m-Variante gab es Monate lang nirgends.
Irgendwann im Frühherbst trudelte wohl ne kleine Charge beim Gerlinger ein, da hab ich dann sofort zugegriffen (deutlich unter 100€ im Angebot gewesen).
Die waren nach wenigen Tagen bereits wieder ausverkauft.

Zum Aalangeln im Kanal zb würd ich die Catana auch nicht ohne Vorbehalte empfehlen. Da fehlt ihr einfach etwas an Power in den ersten 3-4 Teilen.
Kraft hat die Rute durchaus, geht aber schon eher in Richtung Bolo.
Ich mag sie dennoch ganz gern einsetzen, allerdings eher zum Zanderangeln.


----------



## börnie (23. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Weiter gibt's von Balzer Aalhaken mit geflochtenem Vorfach in der Tragkraft von 12 - 15kg. Scheint sich um ein neues Produkt zu handeln, vielleicht ist das ja etwas für den ein oder anderen unter euch...


...das würde ich besser nicht versuchen. Der erste bessere Aal wird die Flechtware wunderschön aufraspeln.
Ich spreche da leider aus eigener Erfahrung.
Wünsche allen Aal-Beschwörern schöne Weihnachten !


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. Dezember 2020)

börnie schrieb:


> ...das würde ich besser nicht versuchen. Der erste bessere Aal wird die Flechtware wunderschön aufraspeln.
> Ich spreche da leider aus eigener Erfahrung.
> Wünsche allen Aal-Beschwörern schöne Weihnachten !


Ja und Nein, habe das auch schon mit einer 0,38er (angeblich besonders abriebfesten!) Mono erlebt, mit der an Land ein Aal nach Sekunden kurzen Prozess machte. 
Dasselbe bei Vorfächern aus 12 kg - Kevlar. Bis jetzt hat nur die Mussle Care Line von Mika jedem Aal ausreichend Paroli bieten können! 

Hauptsache, der Fisch kommt schnellstmöglich aus dem Wasser in den Eimer.... 

Du kennst diese Vorfachhaken nicht, hast du sie schon gefischt?, hast aber gleich Vorurteile!  Teste sie doch, und bilde die ein eigenes Urteil, als nur von Mutmaßungen auszugehen!


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Dezember 2020)

Hi @Chief Brolly

_Ich halte es wie @börnie .
Geflochtene geht bei Aal aus meinen Erfahrungen überhaupt nicht. Das habe ich schon mehrfach erfahren dürfen in früheren Testzeiten. Aber jeder so wie er es mag und vertraut. Ein Test Deiner Haken mit dem Vorfach käme aber für mich persönlich, Herstellerunabhängig, eben nicht in Frage. Das hat dann auch nichts mit Vorurteilen zu tun. Wenn man aber Zweifel an seinem Gerät hat, und evtl. schon Jahrelang vom eigenen überzeugt ist, warum dann ein Risiko eingehen. In der Beziehung bin ich eher altmodisch, weil ich mich aber auch eben mit viel Zeit und Erfahrung zu meinem Gerät hingearbeitet habe. Never Change a running system. _


----------



## DenizJP (23. Dezember 2020)

Ich kann dazu mal meine Erfahrung auf Aal wiedergeben...

hatte schon mehrmals Abrisse an der Hauptschnur bei Aal, also komplette Montage weg.

Bei einer Stroft GTP R mit 0,35(!)mm Stärke und 23kg Tragkraft! also eine Geflochtene.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Dezember 2020)

...zumal man bei einer 15kg. Vorfachtraglast ja schon derbste Hauptschnur auffahren müsste , um bei einem Hänger

nicht alles abzureißen... oder man nimmt das Jan-L. Sollbruch-stellen-vorfach.

R.S.


----------



## feko (23. Dezember 2020)

Also ich hab mindestens schon 4 Aale im tiefsten Winter gefangen. 
Schnee und frost waren angesagt. 
Vg


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Dezember 2020)

Wie bereits gesagt. Nicht unmöglich. Das ich Autoscheiben kratzen musste oder das Wasser im Eimer oberflächlich gefroren war und ich trotzdem mit teilweise mehreren Aalen nach Hause gefahren bin, habe ich schon sehr oft gehabt. Trotzdem liegt es am Gewässer und den Wassertemperaturen. Wer auch im Dezember regelmäßig gezielt auf Aal geht, mag vielleicht Erfolg haben, nur ist das nicht mein Antrieb.


----------



## bw1 (23. Dezember 2020)

Frühester Aal des Jahres aus eigener Erfahrung war mal an einem 8. Januar, als ein Kumpel und ich eigentlich (vergeblich) versuchten, eine Quappe an einem kleinen norddeutschen Fluss zu fangen. 

Möglich ist das, aber es müssen schon einige sehr günstige Umstände (in unserem Fall eine milde Phase mit leichtem Hochwasser) zusammen kommen. Ende Februar/Anfang März steigen dann die Chancen, dass es nicht nur bei sehr seltenen Zufallsfängen bleibt. Kleine Fließgewässer sind zu der Zeit immer meine erste Wahl. An stehenden Gewässern hatte ich noch nie einen Aal vor Mitte März.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Dezember 2020)

Mir ist schon ein Aal auf Gummi bei Zanderangeln eingestiegen, schon mal öfter gehört aber trotzdem wie ein sechster im Lotto...


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. Dezember 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Mir ist schon ein Aal auf Gummi bei Zanderangeln eingestiegen, schon mal öfter gehört aber trotzdem wie ein sechster im Lotto...



Einmal hat bei mir ein großer Aal auf einen tief geführten Spinner an einem Brückenfundament gebissen, als ich ihn an der Oberfläche hatte, ist er ausgestiegen.... Beim Aal ist halt nichts unmöglich! Ein Bekannter von mir hat in einem Bodenseehafen mal nen 80er auf Wobbler gekriegt.... 

Jetzt, bei dem vielen Regen und den 2-stelligen Temperaturen könnte das Wasser auch etwas wärmer geworden sein... In unserem Fluß ist der Wasserstand schnell um 30 cm gestiegen, aber niemand sitzt z. Zt. an oder ist wenigstens zum Spinnfischen draußen...


----------



## DenizJP (7. Januar 2021)

Grad bissel über das Bermudadreieck gelesen auf Wikipedia da sticht mir das Kartenbild ins Auge...



Oh mein Gott! Ich habe die ganze Zeit zeitreisende, schlängelnde Außerirdische gefangen und gefuttert! Die werden uns das niemals verzeihen!!!1111


----------



## hanzz (7. Januar 2021)

Will nicht mal einer nen 2021 Thread für Aale erstellen ?


----------



## Seele (7. Januar 2021)

Ist erstellt, drum hab ich hier mal zu.


----------

